# Crazy symptom spotters wanted :) 5 BFP's so far!! Congrats ladies!



## maryanne1987

im sat here eating a tub of ice cream feeling pretty fed up. im the mood for a spot of symptom sharing to lift my spirits. any ladies want to join in? any DPO welcome :)


----------



## maryanne1987

heres mine up till now, UTI feeling, though saw GP today and definatly have not got UTI, very tired, grumpy, feeling sick, very uncomfortable (cant seem to sit still) and strange ache along pubic bone that has been there all day. could they be all in my head? maybe. feel free to join in with ur own. makes me feel a little less crazy lol


----------



## mac1979

I was kinda crampy-ish all weekend and a few time I had a sharp stabby type pain in the uterus area. My boobs are kinda tender and my lower back is killing me. When my chiropractor cracked it this morning I am sure the entire state of Nebraska heard it.


----------



## maryanne1987

my boobs have been tender too, well not tender, im just really aware that they are there all of a sudden if that makes any sense lol. how many dpo are u?


----------



## mac1979

Fertility Friend says 8, I think I am 9.


----------



## mac1979

My boobs are same too..I can feel them there, and that is about it.


----------



## maryanne1987

well lets hope we get out BFP's. im just hoping these are really symtoms this time. i dont no why i just feel different this month.


----------



## mac1979

Same here. I never had the stabby pain before nor have I been so aware of my boobs. If that makes any sense. I have also had a couple of snot like globs of cm on the tp when I wipe.


----------



## maryanne1987

ah see ive dried up this month. i know that sounds like a bad sign but last month i had loads of loads of cm but still got BFN so trying not to let it get me down


----------



## twinkletots

Hi crazy ss's!! So I don't chart or do opk's but my cycle is super regular so think I am 8days post ov. Have had two days of tummy cramps ans starving all the time. Also like you ladies say I am aware of my boobs being "there"
I am going to be so disappointed if no bfp this,month. Can't wait to test!!


----------



## maryanne1987

oooh another crazy ttc' er. great stuff. i just feel so different this month. i just cant be arsed doing anything today which isnt like me at all. ive sat on my bum watching day time tv and eating ice cream and pepperamis lol.


----------



## Kaymumof2

I'm here lol ok so here's mine some u know maryann lol lots of cramps/pressure in the lower tummy, lower back pain, extreme tiredness, snappy, slight taste in the mouth, feeling sick but very hungry. Breasts abit tender. Lotion like cm. Needing to pee more often. Um think that's it so far lol


----------



## maryanne1987

ah see i have that two. been eating constantly today, but then feel sick for ages after. might be the odd mix of ice cream and pepperami tho, god i hope im pregnant cause thats not normal lol


----------



## Kaymumof2

Yeah strange combo lol good signs tho sending u lots of babydust


----------



## maryanne1987

thank u. u too :) make sure u keep me posted mind. will be waiting for ur bfp announcement lol


----------



## Kaymumof2

Might be waiting awhile lol thank you though


----------



## BambinoLemonT

I can't stop peeing! LOL. Very annoying symptom, but I hope it means my little "maybebean" is sticking!

My boobs have been killing me for well over a week now, especially at night. Cramping on and off, but not really AF cramps - more like that "stitch" feeling you sometimes get in your side after exercising. Super weird/vivid dreams the past few nights. Nothing else terribly noteworthy to report at the moment. I want to take another test to see if my lines are getting darker, but I can't stop peeing and am afraid it's too diluted now.

Will test again in the morning with fmu. Good luck to all you crazy symptom spotters!!! :dust:


----------



## maryanne1987

ah i remember the peeing constantly stage very well. mine never went back to normal either. the joys of motherhood lol. enjoy ur 9 months :)


----------



## chimmi

Is it a good or bad sign when cm isn't there when you wipe?Haven't had any for days...


----------



## twinkletots

Eating peperamis?! You must def be preg :laugh2:
I am eating a ton but thinking that's prob just me normally!! I need sweets pretty much permanently.
How long you been TTC? If you feel differently this month then that's got to be a good sign.

I think everyone is different with cm altho I read that having lots of creamy cm can be a sign of pregnancy. I have pretty much dried up 

Anyone due to test this week?


----------



## maryanne1987

i havent either dont worry. ive totally dried up this month. i dont think eitherway u can count it as a symtom as with a few of my pregnancies i had an increse in cm and in my others none at all. try not to stress over it :)


----------



## chimmi

Ah ok. I didn't even know it was a symptom but you read all kinds of things on here!


----------



## maryanne1987

if u read all the things on here everything counts as a symtom lol


----------



## Bettyt63

Hi ladies I thought I would join in with the crazy symptoms talk.... AF is due for me on 30th. The last 3 days I have had really tingly and sensitive nipples and I'm very aware of my breasts but they are not sore.... I've had slight cramps today in my back but after 8 months of TTC I'm at the point where I think my mind is playing tricks on me!


----------



## maryanne1987

ah someone else in the same boat. i said earleir that my boobs werent sore, or really tender. im just really aware they are there now. its a very strange feeling indeed.


----------



## Lucy529

hi ladies wanting to join as well am only i think 3dpo fist round of clomid and these are my symtoms so far 

1dpo- tender bbs most of the day and moody, cramping but could be bc of o, crazy dreams (am not a dreamer so this is rare for me)
2dpo-tingle in bbs and moody, still a little sore on ovary area
3dpo- tingle in bbs every now and then, i know they are bigger bc i have been measuring since i am losing weight and the bbs are the only area that got bigger LOL, crampy in lower ab and i have this sensation in the back of throat like something is stuck keep clearing throat but nothing, nauseas every now and then

i also began to have this feeling that something is dif this month maybe wishful thinking?

well these are my symtoms so far FX for us all :dust:


----------



## maryanne1987

most of us have said that so far. that we just feel different this month. who knows. hopefully we will get our bfp this month ready for xmas. lots of august 2013 babies on the way hopefully.


----------



## Lucy529

we'll have our own baby boom lol


----------



## maryanne1987

me and some of the other ladies said we are gonna make bump announcement xmas cards if we get our bfp's this month. cant think of a better way to tell everyone. just hope these symptoms arent all in my head lol


----------



## Lucy529

maryanne am with you on that one although we are only going to tell my brother and sister if i get a BFP the rest will have to wait until am closer to my due date 

most of my family and I don't get along so the less they know the better for my stress level but xmas cards sound nice and a perfect way to share the news


----------



## maryanne1987

well i should wait really because of my losses but i know i wont be able to hold it in if i am. everyone already knows we are trying. constantly telling everyone about my 'symptoms' . yes im one of those annoying ttc women lol


----------



## Lucy529

that is why am on here i would explode if i didn't have any one to talk to my sister only asks when but doesn't seem to care much for details and my brother well hes a guy and just wants to know when am preg. i talk to hubby but he doesn't always get it and i think that every hubby is like that 

good thing you started this thread :)


----------



## maryanne1987

well i i wondered was it just me that goes mad symtom spotting during the tww but seems all of us are in the same postion. we can all act mental together lol


----------



## Lucy529

yep theres a few of us out there


----------



## maryanne1987

have u been trying long?


----------



## Lucy529

well i was with my ex for 4 years and never got preg although i was not as into it like i am now i was 19 when i was told i had pcos and that conceiving would be difficult but that was all i was told then in 09 he just didn't come home one day and later when we finally talked he told me that the reason he was leaving was bc i was unable to give him kids so then i moved accross the country and met my hubby 

we were married in 10 but i had always thought that i would not be able to conceive so never thought of it until last year i went to get a check up and the dr told me that no one would help me conceive bc of all the health issues i have i was put on metformin and with in a month i was preg but it turned out to be ectopic 

so i have been trying for if you count the 4 yrs then maybe 6 yrs but really really trying for the last year 
sorry for the life story


----------



## chimmi

Lucy529 said:


> well i was with my ex for 4 years and never got preg although i was not as into it like i am now i was 19 when i was told i had pcos and that conceiving would be difficult but that was all i was told then in 09 he just didn't come home one day and later when we finally talked he told me that the reason he was leaving was bc i was unable to give him kids so then i moved accross the country and met my hubby
> 
> we were married in 10 but i had always thought that i would not be able to conceive so never thought of it until last year i went to get a check up and the dr told me that no one would help me conceive bc of all the health issues i have i was put on metformin and with in a month i was preg but it turned out to be ectopic
> 
> so i have been trying for if you count the 4 yrs then maybe 6 yrs but really really trying for the last year
> sorry for the life story

Bit low - leaving you coz you can't give him children. But then i think everything happens for a reason, and thats so you could meet your hubby! Wishing you both all the luck in the world


----------



## maryanne1987

na thats ok hun. good to share. ive been trying for 6 years now. had a few losses unfortunatly. i was told i couldnt have children as i suffered with a serious eating disorder as a teenager. then at 18 i suddenly found out i was pregnant even though i had been on birth control. anyway i have had alot of tests done over the years because of my losses and no one can find a reason. im fully fertile again and no abnormalities, just bad luck apparently. on asprin this cycle though which apparently should help if i do fall pregnant again.


----------



## Lucy529

chimmi in our culture or at least from what i have been told (we're hispanic) i was suppose to give him a child with in the first year of getting together we were together for 4 so he thought we should have had 2 and should be waiting on the 3rd. 

and yep things happen for a reason my husband is the most understanding man i have known he knows that there is a chance i might not be able to have a baby but he always says we can adopt he didn't blame me for the ectopic and he keeps me calm at times when am in a rage he just goes with it which i appreciate although i know it's not fair at times 

maryanne am glad that you are healthy now and I pray that you get a BFP soon i have read that asparin this time around i hope that it works and you get a very sticky bean


----------



## maryanne1987

yep bring on the xmas bumps! come on ladies new symptoms!


----------



## prayin4peanut

Hi! I am new to this site and ttc our 1st baby! This is our first month of trying, but I feel different and I can't tell if it's in my head or not!! 

Apparently I have a 35 day cycle...today is day 33 and I am crossing my fingers! I've taken so many tests (way too early) that my husband is ready to have me committed, so I'm hoping that I can get some clarity here. 

I had some bad cramping at night from 2dpo until about 10dpo. I've also been EXHAUSTED - falling asleep on the couch at 5pm for hours at a time, and still sleeping 8 hours at night! It's almost like I can't get enough sleep. 

My boobs are HUGE (sorry, TMI), but prior to this month I was barely filling out my B cup and now I am overflowing! And I've been sore for about 2 weeks! 

I've also had increased discharge, which is unusual for me. It's milky in color and I don't know what to make of it. 

Any thoughts?? :wacko:


----------



## maryanne1987

well they certainly are all symtoms hun. what i will say is, and dont take this the wrong way, is that when u first start trying u notice things u never noticed before that are just normal things ur body does. sometimes takes a few months to get used to whats normal and whats not. that said though who knows, u could be lucky on ur first try. have my fingers crossed for u :)


----------



## Lucy529

am sleepy but i think that it's because i woke up to early this morning LOL


----------



## maryanne1987

see im tired too, have had a few busy days but im classing it as a symptom anyway. why not. may as well haha


----------



## prayin4peanut

Thanks! I think you are right...I am just anxious/nervous!


----------



## maryanne1987

we all are. dont worry about it. just keep ur mind occupied by adding all ur crazy symtoms here. its the only way im managing to hold off from testing lol. well atm moment couldnt anyway. bloody OH peed on my last two tests earlier just to see what would happen. men.


----------



## prayin4peanut

Haha that sounds like something my husband would do! Btw what does OH stand for? 

When do you think I should test again? Tomorrow? Wednesday?


----------



## maryanne1987

other half. how many dpo's are u again?


----------



## bloominbroody

Hi! Cd24 of 28day cycle had boob pains for over a wk now & today nips itch & tingly, skin been awful acne for 2 weeks. Cramps down there & tummy. Testing sat if no af! X


----------



## Lucy529

prayin OH means other Half, your partner/husband 

maryanne that made me laugh so hard i have tried to get my dh to do that but he said no to me LOL the crazy things we do but that was funny 

ok so new symtom for me is tiredness, i went to bed at about 10 30 last night and was up 15 minutes before my usual wake up tiem of 6 am so it does count woohoo !!


----------



## maryanne1987

another lady. yey. hopefully we will have alot of bfp's in time for xmas. acne seems to be such a common symptom.


----------



## maryanne1987

mines sickness. i keep putting it down to having a bug although it comes and goes. one minute i feel fine and am starving. the next im over the toilet (tmi sorry) what do u other ladies think. too soon?


----------



## chimmi

maryanne1987 said:


> we all are. dont worry about it. just keep ur mind occupied by adding all ur crazy symtoms here. its the only way im managing to hold off from testing lol. well atm moment couldnt anyway. bloody OH peed on my last two tests earlier just to see what would happen. men.

Haha that's brilliant. My Boyf would do that if he found my tests!


----------



## maryanne1987

im getting a lock for the bathroom cabinet. he used all my opk's last month, 30 of them. he wanted to see if he was ovulating. didnt even bother saying anything to him lol. and then earlier he randomly came out with 'good job u arent a panda, they are only fertile once a year'. i mean wtf. i can normally deal with him talking nonsense but not during the tww lol


----------



## chimmi

Ah ok that's a bit much using all your opks! My Boyf usually cones out with some silly things but thats a bit insensitive... How long have you been trying?


----------



## maryanne1987

he means well, just best ignoring all his daft outbursts. talking about pandas being fertile when ur feeling horribly sick is not something u want to hear lol. we are into our 6th year now. u?


----------



## Lucy529

maryanne your oh is good for a good laugh although i can see where it would be frustrating get a safe box for them so he can't get into it 

another symtom constipation i had forgotten about this one have not gone for 2 days was ready to get miralax and prune juice out lol but i have been having issues for a few days so that may not really be one for me but what he heck add it on LOL


----------



## maryanne1987

go on girl lol. ive had the opposite. wont go into detail, u will have to work that out for urselfs. its so funny because ive read both constipation and loose bowel movements can both be signs of pregnancy.


----------



## chimmi

maryanne1987 said:


> he means well, just best ignoring all his daft outbursts. talking about pandas being fertile when ur feeling horribly sick is not something u want to hear lol. we are into our 6th year now. u?

This is only our first month of properly TTC (not charting or anything, just guessing ov day and BDing alot haha) but about 3months ago we decided to see if it happens it happens. But it didn't happen.


----------



## prayin4peanut

Thanks!! I am not great with this new lingo! 

Today marks 14dpo...I'm due to get AF on Wednesday...

What about everyone else? How many dpo did you start seeing symptoms? Crossing my fingers for y'all!


----------



## Lucy529

we will have to wait and see what happens but i think that it comes down to the person and the diet they have i was told to eat lots of fiber which i do but that does not help even softerns don't help 

but the other week i did a cleanse and still ended up constipated so am making that a symptom
i would say gas and bloating but that might be bc i can't go LOL


----------



## maryanne1987

could be. although definatly add it to the list of crazy symptoms. god i feel sorry for any newbies who stumble across this thread. may think we are all a right load of nutters lol


----------



## Lucy529

LOL maryanne they might or we might turn them into nutters like us lol the more the merrier 

my excuse is i gotta keep busy with something so ss is it what's your excuse LOL


----------



## maryanne1987

its mine too, if i wasnt busy acting mental on here id probaly give into testing early. helps keep my busy and keep hope alive :)


----------



## Lucy529

well you keep me smiling and laughing so that is nice i have not had this much laughter in a while on this site but it is nice to find some women who are in the same boat


----------



## maryanne1987

ive found that sometimes it can be a bit doomy and gloomy here, which i do understand as ttc is a stressful time. i prefer to stay happy and keep smiling though. makes the tww a little more bearable.


----------



## Lucy529

maryanne that is so true it is stressful as you know but it is nice to find someone that can make you smile and you have really cheered me up today so i thank you


----------



## maryanne1987

how are u all today ladies. any new symtoms. my partener commented this morning how bloated my tummy looks. to which i then accussed him of caling me fat and cried for half an hour :S poor man was horrified.


----------



## rhiannon240

Hi ladies! So I am now 6 or 7 days late and still no af. Not sure when I O'd. Tested 4 days ago and bfn. So I have had nausa off and on for the last couple of days, my nips just started hurting 2 days ago (and they hurt bad). Been gassy (tmi sorry), and pinching type cramps off and on. Not gonna test until the end of the week cause last month I was 6 days late. But before that was very regular. Trying not to drive myself crazy


----------



## rhiannon240

Oh I forgot 1 more thing. Last night after bd'ing (which kinda hurt, and that is weird for me) had very slight pink after wiping but then nothing today.


----------



## twinkletots

Don't be upset maryanne, maybe its a good sign!! Having said that guys should know better than to say anything like you look bloated as woman always think they mean we look fat.
Really hoping its your wee one burying in for nine months


----------



## maryanne1987

it bloody better be or im going out to buy some control knickers lol


----------



## twinkletots

Oh and I have had a really itchy mouth but seriously thinking thats not a preg sign!! You never know tho, I could be the first.


----------



## maryanne1987

ooooh ur signs sound good rhiannon. make sure u keep us posted, got my fingers crossed for u xx


----------



## maryanne1987

if u read all the nonsense online everything counts as a symptom lol


----------



## twinkletots

Aa ha ha :haha: bet your tummy looks just fine. Maybe its just gassy, also a sign!
Right I am off to work and got to resist buying a preg test on the way. 2 days until I can realistically test but want to hold off as long as poss


----------



## rhiannon240

thanks, I hope so. :) , will do.


----------



## maryanne1987

im so tempted to test today. yes i know its obviously gonna come back as a bfn but its so hard to resist that urge.


----------



## twinkletots

Aa ha ha :haha: bet your tummy looks just fine. Maybe its just gassy, also a sign!
Right I am off to work and got to resist buying a preg test on the way. 2 days until I can realistically test but want to hold off as long as poss


----------



## lewood88

hey guys 4dpo today and here are my '' symptoms '' tired, emotional dull cramps and nausea snapp ed OH last nite and also broke down in tears and again this morning brushed my teeth and heaved pritty bag :( and i feel like im comeing down with a cold and my nipples felt like they was on fire last nite


----------



## maryanne1987

hey welcome. ur signs are all looking good hun.


----------



## lewood88

Thanks hun im diein to test and im only 4dpo haha


----------



## maryanne1987

me too, well ive already caved in once. no point in that i know but think it got it out of my system. have to go in boots today though and im gonna fing it so hard to resist buying a test.


----------



## lewood88

Haha well i feel so funny down there hard to describe


----------



## maryanne1987

me too. still got that whole uti feeling. very hard to explain. saw gp yesterday tho and i definatly dont have a uti


----------



## lewood88

Thats mega strange ay it i jus feel so bloated


----------



## maryanne1987

did u read my earlier post about my OH saying i looked bloated this morning must be a common symtom at our stage. might google later and find out what the most common symtoms for our stage are. will add them later :)


----------



## lewood88

No way well OH called me an evil bitch last nite lol yea find out hun id love to see


----------



## maryanne1987

top symtoms for 4dpo:

1) fatigue/exhaustion
2) gas/flatulence
3) mild/dullcramps/pressure
4) bloating
5) backache
6) increased cervical fluid
7) headaches
8) nausea
7) sore/sensitive nipples
8) tender breasts

wow i really have to much time on my hands lol....


----------



## lewood88

Wow i have all of that haha x


----------



## maryanne1987

i do too. although i dont know how its possible. if i am 4dpo then baby wouldnt even have implanted yet so know its way to early for symtoms. hoping i am really around 8dpo cause then that would make sense why i feel so crappy lol.


----------



## lewood88

Its not impossible for it to implant at 3dpo hun x


----------



## maryanne1987

yea i know thats what all the websites say but ive seen so many fertility specialists now and they have all agreed normal time for implantation is anywhere between 6-10 days. and then it takes at least 48 hours for the hcg to get into ur blood stream enough to be read by a sensitive test anyway. so at earliest thats 8dpo. and thats when symtoms should begin. im sure their are exceptions tho, but im not reading too much into my apparent symtoms till a little later on. dont want to get my hopes up too much this month.


----------



## maryanne1987

anyway this is meant to be a fun thread. enough of the serious talk. back to crazy no way possible symtom spotting? anyone got anything new to share?


----------



## twinkletots

So I just had the most horrific stomach cramps, doubled over and had to lie down. Lasted about ten minutes then all over. What the hell was that?!! defo not my imagination this time but could have been really bad period pains?!


----------



## maryanne1987

how many dpo's are u hun?


----------



## twinkletots

8 days I think. I don't chart or anything but based on my calculation should be around that.
Do you think it's a sign? or just gas?! :haha:


----------



## maryanne1987

at 8 days it defo could be a sign. and even if it is gas thats a sign too :) see covered from both angles lol


----------



## twinkletots

I like your thinking!


----------



## prayin4peanut

cramping today :( but its more in the middle...usually i cramp to one side or the other. hope it isn't AF...


----------



## prayin4peanut

maryanne, when are you planning on testing? how many days past dpo? crossing my fingers for you! for all of you! 

this forum has definitely helped in preventing me from running to the drug store for a test! takes my mind off things while making me more crazy at the same time :wacko:


----------



## mac1979

Does anybody else see a + sign? I swore I wouldn't be this person at 10 dpo.
I think I attached it correctly. Secondly, how reliable is the Wal Mart store brand test.
 



Attached Files:







hpt.jpg
File size: 11.3 KB
Views: 59


----------



## lewood88

I can see someothing very faint hun give it a few more days and test again hopefully it will show up stronger xxx


----------



## annmariecrisp

Hi girls....
Can I join you? 
I am now 2 dpo so have still got a fair few days to go before I test. 
I had for the first time ever Ovulation Bleeding! It wasn't much but it looked like 2 little clots mixed in with alot of ewcm! I b'd about 7 hours before and made sure I b'd yesterday too just in case! I had reiki healing for the first time last friday and have felt like I have been very fertile! Feeling very positive about this month :) yay! 

I have got a bit of cramping today too and am feeling shattered! It's probably way too early to symptom spot but I like it....helps the 2ww go quicker :)

And MAC1979....that looks like the start of something there....faint but there's defo a hint of a line there! Good luck :) xxx


----------



## maryanne1987

im anywhere beetween 4dpo and 7dpo. makes it difficult to know whats possibly a symptom and whats in my head lol.
and mac i defo see a hint of something there. u have anymore pics?
hey annemarie, come join the crazyness lol. are those all the symtoms u have? dont worry how crazy they sound, just add them here.


----------



## lewood88

can i jus ad i ate a white chocolate chip cookie from subway and talk about heartburn i feel sick :(


----------



## maryanne1987

im starting to really get worried about this uti symtom im having. doctor defo said i dont have one but feels just like i do. this is a new one on me. never experianced this. anyone have any input or useful advice?


----------



## lewood88

all i can say is i experienced this with dd drink plenty of water hun xx


----------



## maryanne1987

its awful. suffered with uti's when i was having my son, but i tested negative for a uti sunday with the strips i have at home and again in the doctors yesterday. its really odd as it feels just the same. ouch is all i can say lol.


----------



## lewood88

cranberry juice and water hun, im having some horrific heart burn and ive been thinkin i may be 6dpo im not sure i had a +opk thursday but it was the same colour as the control line and then friday was stronger what do you think?


----------



## maryanne1987

well if the line was stronger on friday than the control line id say that was most likely ovulation time for u. or very close to it.


----------



## lewood88

ok hun :) i wish i could press fast forwarded on a remote and go forward the 2 weeks lol like on the adam sandler film click


----------



## maryanne1987

that would be awsome, or just hibenate through the tww. that would be amazing, could do with a nap lol


----------



## lewood88

me too haha if i didnt have LO and work id happily sleep the 2 weeks away hehe


----------



## maryanne1987

why is it the fiirst two weeks of my cycle fly by and then these two weeks bloody drag on.


----------



## maryanne1987

right heres my crazy symtoms for today, very tired, very grumpy, bloody uti feeling and still a feel a tad sick. anyone else have any?


----------



## Lucy529

hi ladies my symptoms for today are moody went off on hubs this morning and last night too LOL, bloated and gassy, bbs tingle a little every now and then my back is a little sore and i have slight cramps in the middle not the sides ooh and i want spicy food and am tired so that is all at the moment am only 4dpo


----------



## maryanne1987

wow thats alot of symtoms. well done lol. how long have u got till testing now?


----------



## Lucy529

and also just remembered have some creamy cm like lotion (sorry tmi) every now and then seems like am peeing but it's the cm but it doesn't make it to my panties lol most of the I don't have that much cm 

and then a little more personal last night my hubs wanted to dtd but just thinking about it made me start hurting down there like it was swollen so i said no LOL but have any of you ladies had that?


----------



## maryanne1987

yes i have. im extremely tender 'down there' at the mo. not like painful. but just uncomfortable. hard to explain.


----------



## Lucy529

yep the same it doesn't hurt but it's just a weird feelign and i noticed an other this morning my nips are erect for some odd reason LOL and for sure the bbs are bigger


----------



## hayleyums11

hello, i dont no if anyone can help or if im writing this on the right thread but i stopped my pill sept 26th had withdrawal bleed on 29th -3rd oct had a week for brown discharge 31st oct for a week then 14th nov had watery cm tested yesterday neg. having pains in my tummy occasionally twinges on each side, headaches, feel bloated mostly all the time me and other half lots of bd, dont no whats going on.


----------



## maryanne1987

dam my boobs never get bigger. wish they would lol.
and hun, thats probaly just ur body adjusting to coming off bc, but who knows. could be symtoms.


----------



## Lucy529

hayley if you got watery cm on the 14 you might have been ovulating and these are crazy symtoms in the 2ww you might only be 5 or 6 dpo so it's to early to get a pos preg test wait a few more days and test again or your body is getting ready to o


----------



## Lucy529

maryanne1987 said:


> dam my boobs never get bigger. wish they would lol.
> and hun, thats probaly just ur body adjusting to coming off bc, but who knows. could be symtoms.

i think that that is one of the first thigns that i notice LOL and also bc i had some bras that dh bought me awhile back that i didn't fit into well last week i tried one on since i lost some weight and they fit and then yest put one on and it was snug so i got my measuring tape out and yep they grew lol hope that they stay that way LOL and the cramping in the middle is really noticable today fx fx


----------



## hayleyums11

thanks its nice to talk to someone about it my other half doesnt quite understand how crazy its been driving me, forgot to say have had really vivid dreams woke up thinking they actually happened a couple of times.


----------



## Lucy529

hayley i think that you might be o'g i had some vivid dreams right before o so fx for you 

i just got this wif of garlic yuck funny thing there is no one in the office but me and am not eating garlic but what i do want is some chips and hot sauce and some chocolate brownie sounds really good


----------



## maryanne1987

ur on the right thread here to gossip about symptoms. we are all a load of syptom obsessed nutters lol. men never understand what its like. arghhhhh i feel awful.


----------



## maryanne1987

i want peperammis. i dont know why. but i really want some. been really craving them the last two days.


----------



## hayleyums11

sorry i really useless with the short names for things lol what is o'g? but i do hope it happens i no not been trying long but the waiting is driving me round the bend, cant wait to no either way tbh x


----------



## maryanne1987

thats how i feel at the mo. if im not i just want to know. id love a xmas BFP!


----------



## Lucy529

o'g ovulating :) 

maryanne what are peperammis?


----------



## hayleyums11

oh duhhh lol, yes bfp would be an amazing xmas pressie, though its our anniversry at the end of the month that would be nice suprise too :)


----------



## maryanne1987

they are yucky strips of proccesed meat. a bit like jerky. ive never eaten one in my life, but now ivee eaten 66 today. might explain why i feel sick lol.
and oh that would make a lovely anniversary suprise :)


----------



## maryanne1987

6! not 66 haha


----------



## hayleyums11

thats a lot to eat in one day lol, iv been off food really nothing really tastes good except pringles and mince pies lol


----------



## maryanne1987

im just starving today. its really not like me at all. been nibbling practically all day long. really am gonna need those control knickers after this tww haha


----------



## hayleyums11

no that feeling feel like i could eat a horse lol


----------



## maryanne1987

do u already have any children?


----------



## hayleyums11

no this would be our 1st which also doesn't help as iv got nothing to compare to


----------



## maryanne1987

yea it is tricky. least ive had a few pregnancies to compare too. although all of mine have been very different. plus i have my little boy constantly nagging me about when hes gonna have a brother or a sister. kids dont understand that it isnt that simple lol


----------



## Lucy529

i want some donuts and pringles sound good too i don't like jerky so am good with that lol but am hungry to the bad thing is am on a diet and can't eat just anything i have been of my diabetes meds for over 3 weeks and i dont want to get back on them unless i get a bfp then i might have too but if not all my hard work is going to go down the drain so am holding off for now might run and get the chips though just to hold me off awhile


----------



## hayleyums11

i suppose its all part of the fun the not knowing and waiting, how old is your little boy?


----------



## maryanne1987

hes 7. a right little monkey. think bart simpson but not yellow lol


----------



## hayleyums11

lol aww bet hes a handful, my little sister is 7 going on 17


----------



## maryanne1987

tell me about it. zacks like a teenager with the way he has been acting lately. still its all part of the fun. cant wait till i can tell him hes having a little bro or sis :)


----------



## hayleyums11

aww i bet he will so excited and he will be able to be a bit more involved at that age aswell


----------



## maryanne1987

yea maybe its a good thing its taken this long. maybe the time is right now. still its been a long 6 years lol.


----------



## hayleyums11

is that how long you have been ttc now


----------



## maryanne1987

yep. how long for u?


----------



## hayleyums11

only since i can off my pill in september so hardly any time really, frustrating though not knowing whatis going on not sure when to test again, lot of baby dust coming you way when will you be testing this month


----------



## maryanne1987

december 1st. me and a few of the other ladies are all testing the 1st. nice too have a bit of support. how about u?


----------



## hayleyums11

well if i was still on my pill i would be due this sat coming but as its all gone out the window completely im not sure tbh


----------



## prayin4peanut

AF due tomorrow...had some brown spotting early this morning, but nothing since. Very unusual for me...could this be a good sign?


----------



## maryanne1987

who knows. just sit tight. if she doesnt show ur defo in with a chance :) and id test saturday anyway hun, no harm in it.


----------



## hayleyums11

think i will, will either be good or bad, docs dont want to no untill iv been off pil for 6 months which isnt help full


----------



## Lucy529

so just ate my rabbit food and feel tons better LOL


----------



## hayleyums11

lol yummy rabbit food, pringles and mince pie for me was yum yum


----------



## maryanne1987

thats good lucy. i just ate another peperammi lol. really have no energy today to do anything. just feel pretty 'meh'


----------



## Lucy529

last night i felt the same way i always exercise for a least 2 hours last night i barely managed 1 hour and i was pushing myself my hubby wants me to stop until we find out if am preg or not but i don't know i want to continue to exercise 

i set my alarm this morning to wake up an hour earlier and nope that did not happen i just want to sleep i wonder if clomid will do that ?


----------



## Lucy529

hayleyums11 said:


> lol yummy rabbit food, pringles and mince pie for me was yum yum

LOL it was actually filling it was steamed carrots and broccoli, some cooked quinoa, steamed and mashed califlower ( to imitate mashed potatoes) with some cheddar cheese on top and grilled chicken it was delish and now am waiting a while to have my fiber one brownie :happydance:


----------



## maryanne1987

exercise is good in pregnancy, just not too much. it makes for a quick labour. i never stopped going to the gym and mine was 1hr 30 mins. and that was with complications lol


----------



## RTR

Hey ladies! New to this thread. I'm due on sometime this week, but according to previous cycles should have been today.
No AF so far!!

I am having some symptoms! Heartburn - I NEVER get heartburn! I'm gassy, which is really unlike me because I frown even when hubs gets gassy. 
I have been feeling sick since last Thursday, I suffered really bad Hyperemesis Gravidarum with the last pregnancy so I am expecting that this time.
I have a headache! Grr, I don't want to take painkillers either because I might be pregnant.
I'm really bloody grumpy! I have an obsession with POAS... Just bloody wish either I get my positive or the :witch: arrives!
Am totally noticing my boobs which is irritating me because I have one that is significantly bigger than the other already >.<

I am so tired it is unreal! Had a 3 hour nap today while OH looked after DS... Very unlike me, especially with a 16 month old to run around after.

The only time in my life I ever had a nosebleed was when I was pregnant with my DS. I had one this morning ^_^

Going berserk here!


----------



## maryanne1987

ah signs look good hun. make sure u keep us updated. everyone loves to hear about a bfp :) x


----------



## hayleyums11

ooo that doesnt sound so much like rabbit food lucy, sound nice


----------



## Lucy529

hayley it's not the tasties things in the world but it keeps my sugars pretty normal and with the exercise i am losing the weight so i call it rabbit food bc my hubby will sit and have pizza or hamburger in front of me and i sit there with my veggies or salad and it makes me proud 

my exercise is dancing to fast paced music and then doing some tummy crunches although that has gone out the window hubs would kill me if he saw me doing that but the dancing he tolorates as long as am not ovr doing it but i guess i need to wait and see lol 

RTR those sound like pretty good symptoms and a possible BFP have you tested at all? fx for you hun


----------



## maryanne1987

wonder how many bfp's we will get on this thread. anyone just got a good feeling about this month?


----------



## Lucy529

meeeee but that's the crazy part of me LOL 

my rational side says "keep slacking and you are going to be sorry when you get that BFN" but i want to slap that side lol


----------



## RTR

I have been testing a LOT! I use the dipsticks off Ebay just because I'm a POAS addict through and through. My last period was 3 weeks late and I went through about 30 of them just in that time!

I have 2 left and what appears to be a really faint positive on the last one I took but that might just be an evap line *Shrugs*

We'll see =]


----------



## maryanne1987

ive got that good feeling too. trying not to over read things as i swore id get my bfp in august and was so disapointed but im just so sure this month.


----------



## maryanne1987

they are well known for evap lines hun. my best mate even had some dye get stuck in an indentation on one once which made it look like a bfp. told her husband, they were thrilled. she then went and bought a digital which came back negative and then her af arrived next day. they were gutted. be careful with those tests.


----------



## Lucy529

maryanne am with you on the good feeling too but like you am scared that am reading to much into everything and am going to be disappointed when nothing happens, but i know that i have to have hope and good crazy friends like you ladies to feed our addictions LOL 

RTR last night i had a mini panic attack i only have 6 cheapies and 3 frer that am saving for next week wed i have an apt wed. so i want to test that morning so i can get blood drawn right away, but i told hubby that i needed more test and he said i only needed one ? he doesn't know how crazy I am so i am going to be using my opks (got plenty of those ) until i can properly test which for me is 8 or 10dpo


----------



## maryanne1987

are u testing already! im struggling to hold out without testing now


----------



## Lucy529

no i only do an occasional opk just to satisfy my addiction but no actual preg test yet am nuts but not that nuts LOL am only 4dpo i think lol


----------



## SddnlyBbyCrzy

This is my first month TTC, and first month off the pill. I read earlier that one of you said you can notice "symptoms" more when you are first trying, and boy am I ever! I didn't get AF when I was on the pill so it has been a while. If I have a normal cycle, which I doubt, I'd be about 10 dpo. I felt some pains on my right side around when I should have O'd so maybe it is right... I didn't think to track as when I started this I thought I'd go for more of a DTDP approach, but ever since we decided I've been absolutely obsessed. It's an issue. My nipples have been sore, like don't even think about touching them sore for days, I've felt all sorts of cramping but not quite AF cramping, and today I felt really dizzy/nauseous for a while... but at the same time it is probably all in my head! This is torture!! I can't seem to get anything done, just keep reading on here, ugh!


----------



## maryanne1987

haha i did a test sunday so i could of only have been like 2dpo then but possibly as many as 6dpo. i knew what it would say but it got it out of my system.


----------



## maryanne1987

dont worry hun, we have all been there. when u first start ttc its a scary time. u just need to get used to whats normal with ur body and whats not. when ur not ttc u dont notice anything then when u are u notice every little, twinge, cramp, pull etc.


----------



## Lucy529

maryanne we sometimes let the nutty part of us get to us LOL i probably would test if in the back of my mind i din't have a little voice telling me that's one less test to try next week so i use the opks LOL not much better but i don't feel guilty wasting those 

sddly- have you tested yet?


----------



## maryanne1987

comon girlies we need a bfp on this thread to make it a lucky one. somone hurry up and test lol


----------



## RTR

I'm about 14dpo right now, so expecting a result any day lol

The test that I think is an evap line doesn't have an indents on it, actually it's in pretty good nick, but the line was SOOOO feint that it appeared at about 5mins and just disappeared again within 2 hours... 

Will take another with FMU tomorrow.


----------



## Lucy529

maryanne1987 said:


> comon girlies we need a bfp on this thread to make it a lucky one. somone hurry up and test lol

i second that !!!


----------



## maryanne1987

make sure u keep us posted RTR!


----------



## mac1979

I am testing again tomorrow with fmu and a different test (another cheapie, am saving the frer for friday).


----------



## Lucy529

mac FX :dust: for you


----------



## maryanne1987

ur test earlier looked promising mac, pretty sure u will get ur bfp. will be shocked if u dont.


----------



## RTR

Yay! Mac =] Good luck for the morning xx


----------



## twinkletots

Good luck mac!

maryanne, what is with the pepperamis?!!! you have just got to be preggars!
Also know how you feel, my DD is always asking about getting a wee brother or sister and it breaks my heart! she is the only one out of her wee pals with no sibling apart from her best friend who now has a pregnant mummy!

Anyhoo, total craziness has recommenced. I tested today!!!! pissed off with myself to be honest but just needed that poas fix. BFN but only 8 days post ov.

So main symptom I am currently spotting is total craziness and stick peeing addiction :haha:


----------



## maryanne1987

i dont know, ive never eaten them in my life but i suddenly i really want them. ive run out now and if my local shop was still open id be down there stocking up now lol.
and ur in the right place for total craziness, we are all a bit bonkers here. i tested at 2dpo. cant get any crazier than that lol


----------



## rhiannon240

So nausea and hearburn all day.cant seem to make myself do anything today. Tired but couldn't sleep last night. And still no af. Think I might test tomorrow, but nervous.

Before we started ttc my dd(who is 5), would start crying before bed time and when I would ask her what is wrong she said "I dont have have a brother or sister". Broke my heart every time, amd this went on for a couple of Weeks in row


----------



## maryanne1987

its horrible isnt it. my son whos 7 gets upset as hes the only child in his class without a sibling. just adds to the pressure. but hopefully this is our month girlies!


----------



## rhiannon240

Yes. Fingers crossed. :dust:


----------



## maryanne1987

make sure u let us no the results tomorow. we really need a bfp on here!


----------



## bloominbroody

Omg boobs r driving me mad tonight achy, tingly & also heavy feeling on the sides & towards under arms. Kinda feel throbbing if that makes sense? Better get a bfp for this lol


----------



## maryanne1987

sounds like a good sign hun. why does nature make pms and pregnancy signs so similar though, its a really cruel joke lol


----------



## Lucy529

the only things that am feeling atm is the slight cramping and pressure down there and my back hurts a bit and a headache that comes and goes


----------



## maryanne1987

mines still that uti feeling. its really painfull now. rung the doc again earlier and he said he cant treat me for one as according to the tests i defo dont have one. arghhhh. gonna get on the cranberry juice and see if that helps at all.


----------



## Lucy529

maryanne i really hope that the cranberry helps i am really wanting some pork rinds with hot sauce, still witht he hot sauce, it was chips but i think that as soon as hubby gets home he is going to the store lol 

and all of a sudden i get a bunch of saliva in my mounth im going to start drooling soon


----------



## SddnlyBbyCrzy

I told my DH I felt dizzy today and he made me POAS- of course it was this afternoon and I had just peed two hours before. Needless to say BFN.


----------



## Lucy529

sddnly that doesn't count LOL so test again in the am LOL


----------



## maryanne1987

is drooling a symtom? and how many dpo's are u sddnlybbycrzy?


----------



## Lucy529

drooling i don't think so but who knows about all the extra saliva in my mouth


----------



## maryanne1987

well its aded to the list of maybe possible symtoms lol. someone needs to compile this list, its getting huge haha


----------



## SddnlyBbyCrzy

I don't know for sure, first month off pill and I didn't check but I'm guessing 10 based on symptoms and timing but who knows...


----------



## SddnlyBbyCrzy

And here I had read drooling is! Extra saliva anyway.


----------



## maryanne1987

see, there we go! an extra one to defo add to our list lol


----------



## Lucy529

YAY !!!! we are going to have to get comitted LOL

couln't find pork rinds so lays with hot sauce it is and some pretzels 
hubby just got home and said he has been craving mango all day i guess add cravings on hubs behalf or does he not count?


----------



## maryanne1987

haha theres a mental hospital right around the corner from my house. might start moving my stuff in there now lol


----------



## Lucy529

save a couple of rooms for us ok LOL


----------



## SddnlyBbyCrzy

Does verping count cause I seem to do a lot of that lately


----------



## maryanne1987

sure they have reserved signs for the rooms lol. u can be my room mate. we can stay up till the early hours discussing our totally made up, probaly not true symptoms. nothing like a bit of girly bonding haha


----------



## maryanne1987

verping?


----------



## Lucy529

OOh that is going to be fun LOL ooh we gotts make sure that we have tons of tests we have to feed our addiction LOL


----------



## Lucy529

i think she meant burping? lol we can classify it with the drooling LOL 

but i think that i have read that some women do burp a lot so add it on


----------



## maryanne1987

haha i swear i actually am addicted to testing. i swear it would be cheaper to be an alcoholic or something. prgnancy tests cost a fortune :p


----------



## Lucy529

Right i can get a bottle or two of wine (depends on the brand) a lot better than 3 frers but those are the only ones that i trust so it cheap ones on the internet or the 88 cent walmart ones but it adds up too


----------



## Lucy529

to bad we can't drink on the two week wait it might makes the wait faster or at least a little fun


----------



## SddnlyBbyCrzy

Yeah sorry TMI but its when you burp and a little bit of vomit comes up, guess it would be vurping


----------



## maryanne1987

i would hate to add up the amount id spent on tests and opk's over the years. thats not including the preeseed and vitamins. i think it would be scary.


----------



## maryanne1987

haha good name for it. well gas is apperntly a pregnancy symptom?


----------



## Lucy529

ok so i probably just blew all my calories that i was being good on but had the best lays chips with hot sauce and some pretzels ever LOL my nose is running but it was so worth it


----------



## maryanne1987

ooooh im starving now, but since its 1am and i fancy pepperami's agin that may not be the best idea lol


----------



## Lucy529

sddnly- yep then it is vurping LOL 

maryanne i know that preseed seems cheap but when you buy one often it ads up fast i miss, at times, when i was oblivious to all this but am glad to know what is going on too so theres no easy way


----------



## maryanne1987

yea i miss the days when bd'ing was just for fun. no tww, no testing. we have already talked about if we dont get a bfp this month about taking a break for a few months and using protection. just so we get a break from it all for a bit.


----------



## Lucy529

maryanne1987 said:


> ooooh im starving now, but since its 1am and i fancy pepperami's agin that may not be the best idea lol

where are you? it's only 6 pm here i am going to get off work and work my ass off :haha: but in a little while


----------



## maryanne1987

the uk, wales.


----------



## Lucy529

oooh that explains the time lol 

what a coincedence hubby and I talked about the same thing, if we get nothing this month we are going to take a break and that gives me a chance to lose more weight and then possibly try again


----------



## maryanne1987

i would just like a few months stress free. especially over xmas. couldnt deal with being in the tww over the holidays. would be awful. if we take precations i wouldnt need to worry at all. well hopefully i will get my bfp this month and will have an even better xmas :)


----------



## Lucy529

FX for you and us all really it would be special my hubby keeps giving me this grin bc he is craving the mangos LOL i hope for his sake that it turns into something

i was looking at my chart and it seems that i might have ovulated on the day my anniversary that i lost my angel or the day after but it would be so nice if it turned to a BFP 

I guess the only good thing about this whole thing is that it has not really affected the way i feel about bd hubs wants it all the time so that has not changed which am glad i don't feel that we are only dtd for one purpose although this week it seemed that way a little


----------



## maryanne1987

i feel a little bit like me and my oh have grown apart somewhat, i dont know. we have been bickering over silly little things so maybe a break would do us good and get us back on track. me being stressed out two weeks of every month doesnt help matters. so eitherway a bfp or a nice break would sort things out nicely for us.


----------



## maryanne1987

right ladies sleepy time for me i think, im finally tired. keep those crazy symptoms coming and i will update mine in the morning lol.


----------



## Blondhopeful

Hi everyone. May I join. I am 4dpo and hate symptom spotting but am notorious for doing so. I've been having cramps since 1dpo. At first the cramps were mainly on the sides and now in the middle. My nipples have gotten really sensitive as well. I've actually started popping out of my bra because they are so full. I also noticed creamy cm today. This is the first time my temps have been higher then usual for me. I definitely know I o'd this month. Hope everyone is hanging in there. Please let me know what you think. Too early right? Baby dust to all! :)


----------



## lewood88

5dpo 2day temps av slightly dipped not too much tho feel mega achy in my lower stomacg:( boobs hurt and dont help that dd keeps pulling at them :cry:


----------



## maryanne1987

na not too early at all blondhopeful, well mybe scientifically but not too early for this thread lol. we are all a load of symptom spotting loonies here.
right ladies ive woken up this morning with not much to report, dont feel so tierd today, still a tad achey around the pelvis area but that uti feeling is fading today.


----------



## twinkletots

So this morning I have no.symptoms apart from mild tummy cramps. Can no symptoms be a symptom?! 
Hell yeah!


----------



## maryanne1987

yey another no symptom hopeful! sucks cause i moaned yesterday about all my symptoms and now i want them back lol


----------



## Full of Hope

Hey guys i was due on yesterday and still have no show of AF.. The only symptoms I have is my constantly aching abdomen, clear discharge when i wipe and the ability to switch from one personality to another in an instant for no apparant reason. My bra appears tighter but my boobs arent sore or painful!


----------



## hayleyums11

Morning girls, seem to have a few spots today appeared over night to add on top of everything else still twinging tummy and hungry


----------



## maryanne1987

sounds good full of hope. u should test, pretty certain to get a bfp a day after af hasnt arrived :)


----------



## maryanne1987

morning hayleyums. our symptoms all seem to have died down today :( not sure if thats a good or bad thing


----------



## hayleyums11

Oh I'm not sure whether that would be good or bad, had awful night sleep last night so that's about it for me will test Saturday, reading through post from last night you said about taking a break for a while if you don't get bfp x


----------



## Full of Hope

I think im more scared of seeing a BFN than AF.. will test tomorrow morning if she doesnt arrive today? Good Luck Everybody! :happydance: 



:blue:


----------



## maryanne1987

yep, been at it 6 years now, didnt even have much of a break after the losses so could do with a few months ttc free. plus the next tww would be over the xmas holidays and i get so stressed out during these two weeks that i wouldnt want to spoil xmas. would be nice to be able to have a drink over xmas too lol. but hopefully i will get my bfp this month :)


----------



## maryanne1987

make sure u keep us posted. u would be our first bfp on here!


----------



## hayleyums11

Fx for you. If not then would be good for you not to stress more than necessary over Xmas and like you said have a few drinkies :)


----------



## twinkletots

Aah the best symptom in the world full of hope, NO Af!! get testing, it's looking good for our first BFP on the thread.
Fingers crossed


----------



## maryanne1987

ooooh i miss having a few drinks, cant even remember last time i had alcoholic beverage lol. how many dpo's are we all now?


----------



## hayleyums11

I think I'm about 7dpo if when I think I o'd I actually did lol x


----------



## maryanne1987

im going by im 5dpo tho could be up to 9. if im 5 it explains my current lack of symptoms if i am like 9 then im defo out this month. always get symptoms before getting a bfp :(


----------



## hayleyums11

Fx that at least one of us will get bfp will be very exciting


----------



## bloominbroody

Count me out ladies af seems to have arrived early again :( one more month of TTC then won't be trying again til august 2013


----------



## maryanne1987

well hopefully all of us will. theres a one in four chance on getting a bfp so theoretically at least one of us should this month. ive got to the point now where im just happy for anyone to get a bfp lol


----------



## maryanne1987

awwwww im sorry hun. just count it as a clear out ready for ur bfp next month. chin up :)


----------



## hayleyums11

Sorry to hear that bloominbroody x


----------



## hayleyums11

Tried to talk to oh about how crazy I feel all I get out of him is we will keep trying lol men!


----------



## lewood88

ive got serious heart burn had it since i woke up and it still aint going :(


----------



## maryanne1987

ah ive given up trying to talk to my OH about ttc. men dont get it at all. hes not into the whole symptom spoting thing, says it makes me get my hopes up and then im always upset when af shows. id rather spend these two weeks hopeful though. postive thinking is the way forward. so many women on here that moan constantly, especially a few that are in their first month ttc. feel like banging there heads together haha


----------



## hayleyums11

Lol I have always felt positive unless proven otherwise lol best way to be isn't it moaning doesn't get you any where lol. My oh is exactly the same lol


----------



## maryanne1987

so lets keep this thread super postive! just wondering whos gonna give us our first bfp.


----------



## hayleyums11

I agree no negitive feelings &#55357;&#56832; I wonder well I'm testing sat so we shall see. Hopefully someone will test before


----------



## maryanne1987

ah dont temp me. im really struggling to not test. i know it would be a bfn but just really have that urge lol


----------



## hayleyums11

Lol it's hard isn't it I nearly did this morning when I got up but managed to stay away from the tests lol


----------



## maryanne1987

i no every morning i think 'ooooh first morning urine' but still managing to hold out.


----------



## hayleyums11

Two week wait feels like forever lol it will soon come around :)


----------



## maryanne1987

i know, part of me doesnt want it to finish though in case in get a bfn but hey if that happens it happens. least i get my alcohol at xmas then haha


----------



## hayleyums11

Always something to look forward to at the end best way to look at it lol


----------



## bloominbroody

maryanne1987 said:


> awwwww im sorry hun. just count it as a clear out ready for ur bfp next month. chin up :)

i think that's why my skin went nuts, its only 2nd month off bcp. I Tbh i don't mind that af showed id rather that than no af & no bfp now That would be annoying & i know it happens x


----------



## maryanne1987

thats the way to see it hun. gotta stay positive :) at least u know now. sometimes its the not knowing that drives u crazy.


----------



## twinkletots

Sorry to hear Af got you, it really is a pain in the ass.

Well I should be around 9 days post ov. Was planning to test saturday but oh no I just couldn't wait so already done 2 tests!! obviously BFN!

Seriously, I could fund my child through university the money I spend on pointless preg tests :haha:


----------



## maryanne1987

we were talking about that last night. id hate to add up the amount id spent on tests, opk's, preeseed and vitamins over the years. would be super scary lol


----------



## hayleyums11

Luckily I havnt spent to much since sept but its been enough lol figured the week of brownish dc I had back at end of oct was real light af so has only done a few that month and only do e a few this month but it does cost a fortune been using xheapy ones


----------



## maryanne1987

i used to use the ebay cheapy ones but they lead to so much heartache


----------



## hayleyums11

Which ones would you recommend only other one I used is first response


----------



## maryanne1987

first response have never failed me. i have had some pretty convincing evap lines on the ebay chepies and they had my best friend convinced she was pregnant only for af to show next day. she was heartbroken. i steer well clear now. also had a few issues with the old style clear blue, the + type. theres a few threads on here about avoiding blue dye tests. shame first response one of the most bloody expensive lol


----------



## hayleyums11

Ah iv got one asda cheap one left I no there so expensive though I think they were on offer last time I used one which was good, that must have been awful to get a positive only to be wrong x


----------



## maryanne1987

they were gutted, turns out it was an indentation that a bit of dye had caught in. her doctor told her to totally avoid those tests as hes heard of it happening to lots of women. funny tho as if u look on ebay the sellers swear they sell them to the nhs although my doctor said theres no way doctors use them. well not in his practice anyway. id rather be broke from buying expensive tests and know they are reliable than risk the heartache of getting a fake bfp.


----------



## hayleyums11

Obviously just trying to sell them not thinking about the people buying them then. I agree better to spend the money and no the truth


----------



## maryanne1987

im gonna pick up some first resonse today ready for testing day, doubt i will have time again before the day that as work is manic. gonna be so hard to not use them before lol


----------



## Anika85

Hi All

I have been symptom spotting like crazy since 2 DPO. I am now 11 DPO and am due AF today... i took a test yesterday because my symptoms this month have been much stronger and very different to previous months. I thought if i have strong symptoms then surely i will at least show a very faint line... well no it didnt show anything :(

I am so down today. very emotional and my bbs itch like crazy. have been this way since 2 dpo. Also theyve gradually changed shape and feel lumps around nips and the colour has changed...

i have never had this before. and as its also a visual change, i know its not in my head.

anyone else experience this? is there still hope for me?

My temp spiked then dropped a bit, went up again yesterday half way to peak of spike. today its back down, and a fraction over cover line.

cm has been watery/ew and lots of it... yesterday was quite dry. and today seems watery but not so much


----------



## hayleyums11

Keep them out of sight, as they say out of sight out of mind lol not working for me though all I can think about. What do you do for a living then


----------



## maryanne1987

ah hun its so hard to tell. pms and pregnancy symptoms are so similar. i dont chart so cant help there, i found it got my hopes up way to much and turned me a little obsessive over the tww. id say 2dpo is too early for symptoms as baby wouldnt even have implanted at that stage, though now ur 11dpo and having symtoms its promising. stay positive, u will get ur answer in a few days :)


----------



## maryanne1987

im a dog trainer. sounds glam but its really not. spend my days chasing naughty dogs around muddy fields lol. how about u?


----------



## lewood88

maryanne ive jus had a puppie i kno this is so not baby and bump relevent but she keep weeing and pooing and its driveing me mad are puppy pads better than newspaper?


----------



## hayleyums11

Lol my mums got a naughty puppy that needs training lol. I'm a home care assistant lots of heavy moving and lifting


----------



## lewood88

ive had a bichon frise and they say they are intelligent i dont know how i put her on the news papaer she wees on it i give her lots of pray's and then she poos somewhere else lol


----------



## maryanne1987

i dont recommend using any pads or newspaper unless u want to train her to do it on there at night. just keep letting her in the garden constantly. i know its hard but stand and wait and when she goes reward her. if shes young ur looking at letting her out at least four times an hour. if u start training on pads it encourages her to keep doing her buisness in the house and they think thats ok. u may even need to get up in the night to let her out in the first few months. at least it gives u good practice for getting up with a baby lol


----------



## maryanne1987

i have a collie pup whos four months old now and through doing the letting outside method hes totally house trained now. even holds all night. its a hard way of doing things but it does work


----------



## maryanne1987

hayleyums that sounds a rewarding job


----------



## hayleyums11

It's very rewarding. Challenging at times but what job isn't lol


----------



## lewood88

thanks hun ill keep at her and take her out side


----------



## maryanne1987

a job would be no fun if it didnt challenge u. mine drives me mad on times but i wouldnt have it any other way. still 6 monhs maternity leave would be nice lol right girlies im off shopping. will update my imaginary pregnancy symptoms when i get back lol


----------



## hayleyums11

Lol have fun don't get to soggy lol


----------



## Anika85

MaryAnn - thank you 
I feel i am getting too obsessed with completing all the data and symptom checking as well. but i cant seem to get it out my head. i keep checking the app on my phone to see if anything has changed! 

I need the app though because i never know when i am o-ing.
i guess i could just use opk...


----------



## RTR

Wow you ladies have talked a LOT since I last posted in here yesterday!!

Do we have any BFP's yet?!?!

As for me, still BFN, still full of symptoms, still no AF.

I am so confused it's not fair. =[


----------



## twinkletots

how many days post ov are you RTR? I am 9 and no symptoms apart from tummy cramps which are prob af


----------



## RTR

Currently 14/15 dpo =[ Should have had AF yesterday!


----------



## hayleyums11

Well ladies just got brown discharge started. Implantation bleed maybe???


----------



## mac1979

Do you see it?! Do you see it?! I swear you can in person!
 



Attached Files:







hpt2.jpg
File size: 8.2 KB
Views: 19


----------



## maryanne1987

im back!!! how are all u lovely ladies. all ok?


----------



## maryanne1987

i can defo see a hint of a line hun! ooooh maybe a bfp!!


----------



## hayleyums11

Deffinatly see it hun xx


----------



## maryanne1987

ooooh it would be lovely to see someone get a bfp! god im exhausted, just really cant be bothered with anything. didint even enjoy my shopping trip and thats not like me


----------



## hayleyums11

Would be amazballs to see someone get bfp defiantly, didn't enjoy shopping :o


----------



## maryanne1987

i know i know, somethings defo up. i love shopping! just wanted to come back home the whole time. hows everyone feeling? anything new to report?


----------



## mac1979

I'm not testing tomorrow since it is Thanksgiving, but will test again on Friday.


----------



## maryanne1987

oh right, we dont get thanksgiving here in the uk. shame as it looks great fun. id say its pretty certain u will get a bfp hun x


----------



## hayleyums11

About 20 mins ago got brownish discharge .. Implantation maybe ....


----------



## mac1979

This means baking all day...as soon as I get done with my morning shows. So about 10 am my time I will start baking. Yesterday I went out and got the good prenatal vitamins...the ones with DHA. I had been taking ones without DHA for years.


----------



## maryanne1987

ooooh could be. mines always been a pinkish colour or bright red but ive read it can be brownish.


----------



## maryanne1987

ive been on pregnicare for years. dont know if they actaully help at all


----------



## hayleyums11

Fx it's not af making an appearance. 
Mac you will have to let us no. Have fun baking x


----------



## maryanne1987

i doubt it will be hun. it could be implantation or just ur body having a mini clear out. we alll get bronish discharge from time to time


----------



## mac1979

maryanne1987 said:


> ive been on pregnicare for years. dont know if they actaully help at all

I've been taking them to make my hair and nails grow. Also, if there was to be a happy accident, I would give it a good head start. The neural tube closes at like 6 weeks.


----------



## maryanne1987

yea thats the only reason i take them, just in case we do get lucky to give baby the best start possible. i always feel sick after taking them tho for half an hour or so. not sure why.


----------



## mac1979

Do you take when you eat? I get sick when I don't.


----------



## maryanne1987

its probaly why, i dont eat breakfast. just never feel like food before at least 12pm. might have to start though. its hard to count nausea as a symptom when i know my vitamins are probaly causing it lol


----------



## rhiannon240

Well test today with fmu and bfn. So I guess im out but still have not started and now im 8 days late. Just sitting here crying! I just want to start so I can move on, ya know. I dont get it. Fx for all you ladies still waiting.


----------



## SddnlyBbyCrzy

Mac, I can definitely see that line, and I always have trouble seeing others!! I have this desire TO test on Thanksgiving, just so I can possibly say that I have a turkey in the oven. But that might just be an excuse to feed my POAS addiction.


----------



## Lucy529

you ladies have been a chatty bunch this morning last night i had to get some work done so had to get off for awhile i had been sitting all morning and most of the afternoon on the comp but am back today LOL 

mac saw the test and i can def see a hint of a line hope it gets darker soon 

are we talking about prenatals? my dr's nurse told me that i could take them to get the vitamins they provide so i have been taking the generic ones but plan on taking better ones if i get a bfp 

so this morning symptoms bbs ache on and off again but only this morning and lots of creamy cm (sorry tmi) still gas and bloating and heartburn woke up with it but that might be because i ate more chips and hot sauce before bed LOL


----------



## maryanne1987

aww rhiannon dont lose hope, if the witch hasnt shown up ur not out. can u see ur doc about getting a blood test? 
and hello lucy! how are u today? think ur pretty much the only one whos symptoms havent died off. mine are almost all gone today :(


----------



## RTR

mac1979 said:


> Do you see it?! Do you see it?! I swear you can in person!

I see it!



rhiannon240 said:


> Well test today with fmu and bfn. So I guess im out but still have not started and now im 8 days late. Just sitting here crying! I just want to start so I can move on, ya know. I dont get it. Fx for all you ladies still waiting.

Know that feeling! I'm currently 1 day late, but feels like an eternity. Hoping I am still pregnant though ='[



maryanne1987 said:


> think ur pretty much the only one whos symptoms havent died off. mine are almost all gone today :(

My symptoms are all slowly disappearing. I'm getting more and more devastated by the second. Damn this TTC journey lol


----------



## maryanne1987

dont despair hun. with one of my pregnancies i had no symptoms what so ever. really was sure i was out but then had a huge suprise. ya never know :)


----------



## rhiannon240

I don't have insurance so its hard for me to go see a doc. But if I dont start by Monday I will probably try and go to plan parenthood. 

Mac, I deff see a faint line. Fx for u.


----------



## maryanne1987

ah ok, we have the nhs over here, keep forgetting about the need for insurance in other countries. id defo try and see someone tho, dont lose hope just yet x


----------



## Lucy529

maryanne i keep putting it down to just my head playing tricks on me but then there are things that I can't ignore but then again it might be PMS i have never had regular periods so i have no idea what my body does before af but my hubs is excited (he's having sympathy cravings) LOL 

i will confess i tested this morning 5dpo LOL and of course BFN but i also did an opk and it seems that the test line is getting dark again it had begun to fade but now it's comming back is that a sign? i have read that it might be but am not getting my hopes up yet


----------



## maryanne1987

u caved in! right thats it im gonna have to cave in too now. i blame u lol


----------



## Lucy529

i couldn't help it and then it didn't help that my hubby said if i test every other day i will have enough to get to sat so that i can go to the store and buy some more so i said what the heck and did it LOL 

Ok i will take the blame lol but i didn't save it i should of so i can see if there is a progression LOL


----------



## maryanne1987

bfn :( arghhhhh this is rubbish


----------



## chimmi

I have 6 days left til the witch is due... And had major migraine last night and lots of feeling sick which i guess i cant count as a symptom right? Also am exhausted...with itchy nipples on and off... Are amny of these signs? Don't want to test yet as am hoping af might possibly be late or not show up... Nbut I did a test four days ago just to make absolutely sure I wasn't pregnant before i tarted this ttc business lol . It was negative of course!


----------



## maryanne1987

yea sickness defo counts and im sure i read somewhere itching is a sign, are u gonna hold off to test again then?


----------



## chimmi

I will try and hold off. Hoping that AF won't start when its supposed to... But think these signs of PMS though... :(


----------



## Lucy529

marryanne stay calm remember that we are only a few days dpo so it is totally fine but i get how you feel it sucks LOL 

i am here trying to get busy but there is nothing to do but google my symtoms and of course deal with work challenges (they have been handled) LOL


----------



## maryanne1987

what do u do for work?


----------



## hayleyums11

Aww you were doing so well not testing still early days though chin up x


----------



## maryanne1987

i know. blame lucy lol. i think its cause i know i could be as many as 9dpo. still the urge is out of my system now. how are u feeling?


----------



## hayleyums11

Well at least it's done and you can wait till the 1st now lol I feel sick after stuffing my face with pizza and got stinking headache :(


----------



## maryanne1987

ive just got really bad cramps. started like an hour ago and they are really hurting now. i never suffer with cramps this painful as a rule so yet again this is odd for me. this month just keeps getting weirder


----------



## hayleyums11

Could be a good sign if not normal for you things looking up fx xx


----------



## maryanne1987

hmmm just dont even remember having cramps this strong in any of my pregnancies. time to get the hot water bottle out. too afraid to take any painkillers. do u no if any are safe to take when ttc. ive heard paracetamol are ok.


----------



## Lucy529

hayley-pizza sounds yummy 

maryanne-now you can wait longer to do another one i don't think am going to be doing anymore until wed. when i have my drs apt just to be on the safe side and to keep me from getting down one day at a time 

i work at a lodge(motel) in the office my boss and his family are on vacation for thanksgiving and am in charge until they come back, one of the housekeepers wants to act up so i decided that i was not going to have her work until they came back they can deal with her


----------



## Lucy529

maryanne you see and you thought your symptoms were disappearing now look you got cramps FX


----------



## maryanne1987

awww wish we had thanksgiving over here. u here about it on the tv and it sounds awsome. like another xmas lol


----------



## hayleyums11

Pizza was delicious when I was eating it lol not so much now


----------



## fxmummyduck

hi everyone,

is not having symptoms a symptom?!

Im watching and waiting but not much so far. Should have pmt by now, BBs would normally be hurting, I'd be bloated and cm would have gone away but hasn't. What does everyone think?

Only symptoms ive had are hunger, nausea at wknd, couldn't face a glass of white wine that was put in front of me and im tired.

Going crazy waiting!

GL everyone xx


----------



## Lucy529

hayley am so jealous :lol: but now that your paying for it am not so much :lol: 

maryanne i don't really do a thanksgiving like you see on tv i only did it one year and we ended up having turkey for a week (it's a lot for two) besides am going to be working so no time but i hope that when i have a little one i can celebrate the holidays with him or her it is fun when you have a lot of family and friends that can come over. a friend of mu hubbys gave us a cooked turkey a few weeks ago and we ended up having turkey for a week again LOL it was delish but i think i had enough for now


----------



## hayleyums11

Think I should have had something like what you ate yesterday lucy lol


----------



## Lucy529

fx- how many dpo are you i guess it could be a symptom everything under the sun seems to be for us at the moment :lol:


----------



## maryanne1987

fxmummyduck yea loads of women have no symptoms. not everyone has lots of imaginary symptoms like us lol. 
and lucy that does sound awsome. im gonna move to america just so i get to celebrate thanksgiving lol


----------



## fxmummyduck

Not sure when I O'd, had a strange month but AF due Sun. Last month I had every symptom going but was bfn. :wacko:


----------



## fxmummyduck

Thanks Maryanne and Lucy! Not sure which was worse, having loads of symptoms and it being Bfn or convinced im out already because im feeling barely anything! You can't win either way - unless of course its a bfp! 

Where are you both at?


----------



## maryanne1987

im anywhere between 5dpo and 9dpo. didnt use opk's this month, wanted to take a relaxed approach tho not knowing when i ovulated has stressed me out more lol


----------



## hayleyums11

So girls brownish dc that I had earlier seems to have practically stopped ...


----------



## maryanne1987

well thats probaly a good thing hun


----------



## Lucy529

fx- that is true we cant win for losing but keep your chin up maybe this is your month :thumbup: i live in colorado (us) 

hayley- are you talking about having some chops and hot sauce ? girl those where the best i ate two bowl fulls LOL that was my dinner i was afraid to eat anything else but we shall see what this afternoon brings that is when i usually get crazy hungry 

maryanne yep if you move here i have a friend to invite over LOL we'll have the whole dinner that way you can help me finish it up :haha:


----------



## hayleyums11

Things are looking up :)
Yes Lucy the sound of them made my mouth water lol couldn't be bothered to cook properly tonight though lol


----------



## maryanne1987

good cause a turkey dinner sounds ace and we have to wait till xmas over here and thats not fair lol. im starving now. where are those peperammis's? lol


----------



## Lucy529

hayley- that is def a sign getting exiting in here 

i have moved on to cramping in the middle again this had gone on for days now ugh i want to know wish we could have like x ray vision for this 2ww just so we could look inside and see what was happening :haha: am going nuts here


----------



## hayleyums11

Noooo not the pepperammis lol


----------



## chimmi

Well I wasnt going to symptom spot but have felt sick all day and just opened the fridge and had to run away coz the smell turned my stomach... Got my boyf to hunt out the smell he couldn't smelly anything... It turned out to be am onion in there he got me to sniff it and I recoiled in disgust... I LOVE Onions usually.. he said to me ooh you might be pregnant! that's a sign isn't it!? What do you ladies think? I am due AF in 6 days... Think I am 8dpo at a guess


----------



## hayleyums11

X ray vision would be amazing to no what's going on lol it's getting exciting must wait till Saturday lol


----------



## Lucy529

hayley i baught a bag of lays rippled chips and had some mexican hot sauce that comes in a bottle and poured it over the chips i couldn't cook yest i worked all day and left the office at 9 didn't even exercise, i went straight to bed and want to go to sleep now too


----------



## hayleyums11

Sense of smell is a good sign chemmi fx


----------



## fxmummyduck

oooh could be chimmi! when my sis got pregnant (she didn't realise) she went to the fridge and recoiled at the salmon! they had to throw it out cos the smell made her sick! fx for you!


----------



## hayleyums11

I been eating loads of BBQ Pringles they gone down a treat lol


----------



## maryanne1987

at 8dpo thats a really promisng sign chimmi, thats the earliest docs say its possible to detect pregnancy symptoms. someone hurry up and get there bfp! didnt someone say they were gonna test today? cant remember who it was now.


----------



## maryanne1987

oooooh that sounds yummy lucy. u americans get way better food than us :(


----------



## Lucy529

chimmi that sounds promising lucky you your 8 dpo am only at 5 wish time would fly 

hayley yes we should try to invent some sort of glasses that let you look into your body and check out what is going on in there LOL kind of like ultrasound but better LOL we have nothing better to do in the 2ww might as well make something up :haha:


----------



## hayleyums11

There's a sweet shop not far from me they sell American chocy and drinks its great


----------



## chimmi

I hope so! he's eating gammon steak now which is making me feel even worse it stinks! and im in the next room. Yuch


----------



## hayleyums11

Yes Lucy we gunna have to do something about it lol


----------



## maryanne1987

when u invent it i want half the profits as its my thread, its only fair haha


----------



## Lucy529

maryanne LOL that's mexican food, am mexican so i get the best of both worlds LOL my hubby is the lucky one am eating rabbit food while he gets all the yummy home made real you can't get at a restaurant mexican food LOL but if i get preg boy am i eating all that too


----------



## Lucy529

sounds fair to me maryanne we can all chip in a little of our thoughts that way we can all profit if we're not preg we can at least be rich


----------



## maryanne1987

ooooh mexican. i love fajitas, like my fave food. i love anything spicy


----------



## maryanne1987

becoming a millionare would make a bfn this month alot easier to deal with lol


----------



## hayleyums11

Sounds like an excellent idea


----------



## maryanne1987

dragons den here we come lol


----------



## hayleyums11

Lol maybe they could give us some insight to our crazy syptoms while we're there lol


----------



## annmariecrisp

No real symptoms for me yet but am only 3dpo today so not expecting much yet tbh :) But I do feel very confident this month...will update tomorrow :)
and chocolate is an excellent symptom lol


----------



## maryanne1987

yum im eating ben and jerrys ice cream, choc fudge brownie. so glad my sickness symptom has gone.


----------



## hayleyums11

Yummy il have to get oh to pick me some up I are all chocy and icecream already lol


----------



## maryanne1987

i swear im gonna have put on a stone after this tww. ive gone mad on ice cream and peperammis's. why couldnt i be craving apples and lettuce lol


----------



## Lucy529

chocolate was yest for me today am not really craving much am pretty satisfied at the moment but we shall see what happens when i get hungry lol


----------



## Native_gurl

Im now 8 DPO..i have still heavy CM..mostly white and then random times white EWCM..weird!? My boobs are full and nips sensitive..other than that..thats all that going on and i blame it on progesterone..i think..:S oh yeah and mild pressure/cramps for the last 3 days.


----------



## maryanne1987

hey, welcome :) ur symptoms sound good. when are u planning to test?


----------



## Native_gurl

maryanne1987 said:


> hey, welcome :) ur symptoms sound good. when are u planning to test?

Thanks :) I plan on testing on 27th or 28th (my birthday!) :happydance:


----------



## maryanne1987

yea lucy u are not helping my cravings at all by talking about all this yummy food all the time lol


----------



## mac1979

Lucy, we are practically neighbors, I live in Nebraska. I have been cooking a lot today. Made corn bread for my cornbread stuffing, lemon merengue pie, chocolate pie. I still have to make pecan pie and chocolate chip pie(my cousin is making pumpkin pie). I still need to make the fruit salad, get the green been casserole ready, make the sweet potato casserole, get the veggie dip ready and make devilled eggs. I need a nap. :sleep:


----------



## maryanne1987

aww around the same time as us then. im due on the 31st so will hopefully get my bfp by the 1st of december


----------



## maryanne1987

mac thats not fair! right thats it. lucy make room on ur sofa im coming to stay. i want pie! lol


----------



## mac1979

We always have room for more at our house. We take in Thanksgiving orphans every year.


----------



## Lucy529

mac1979 said:


> Lucy, we are practically neighbors, I live in Nebraska. I have been cooking a lot today. Made corn bread for my cornbread stuffing, lemon merengue pie, chocolate pie. I still have to make pecan pie and chocolate chip pie(my cousin is making pumpkin pie). I still need to make the fruit salad, get the green been casserole ready, make the sweet potato casserole, get the veggie dip ready and make devilled eggs. I need a nap. :sleep:

ok since we're practically neighbors and we're going to be rich together mail over some chocholate chip pie, green bean casserole, sweet potatoe casserole the devilled eggs and a huge piece of pumpkin pie that is my favorite 

now i am going to have to go to the store and buy some good thing it's on sale today LOL :happydance: gotta get it before they close the store for the holiday tom


----------



## maryanne1987

long as i get pie i will be a happy girl lol. and thats a really sweet thing to do. i do have somewhere to be so dont really count as an orphan but id rather be where the yummy food is lol


----------



## mac1979

And I'm not buying whipped cream, I bought actual heavy whipping cream and am making it myself.


----------



## Lucy529

scratch that marryanne and I will be your orphans this year LOL 

i just got a huge whiff of chocolate and cake (theres no one in the whole building) mac i can smell the cooking from here :haha: 

maryanne you don't have to sleep on the couch ill get you your own room we have plenty but we're going to nebraska


----------



## Lucy529

mac ok now your just being mean :haha: your making my mouth water


----------



## mac1979

Even the pie crusts are from scratch...I don't do anything half way. I love my chocolate chip pie. Its like a pie sized chocolate chip cookie.


----------



## maryanne1987

no its fine, i will sit here alone with my peperammis while u celebrate a holiday we dont even get here and eat yummy food. sob :(


----------



## maryanne1987

a pie sized chocolate chip cookie!!!!! send me the recipe!


----------



## Lucy529

maryanne if it makes you feel any better i will be eating my rabbit food too and doing laundry i have to have a housekeeper clean some of the rooms so that means work for me :( we will sob together 

hey mac question since you seem to be the only one with a pos preg so far what has your cm been like (sorry tmi) but am curious


----------



## maryanne1987

me too. mine has been different every pregnancy. sometimes lots of it, sometimes dried up. im somewhere in the middle this month.


----------



## Lucy529

i am trying to remeber what happened the last time that i got af or i ov and i think that i dry up most of the time but not sure but this time it's a lot so i guess every pregnancy IS dif but that sucks


----------



## rhiannon240

Just finished making a pumkin pie from scratch. Yummy! Going to the mother inlaws tomorrow so that is the only cooking im doing this yr. 
Still having symptoms, like slight nausea and really sore nips. So really dont know what my problem is. :wacko:


----------



## Lucy529

ok so am caving and i am going to the store to get the pumpkin pie i can already taste it but i bet it's not going to be as good as the home made ones :(


----------



## maryanne1987

why is everyone making bloody pie! i feel left out! its 9pm here but im going to make one.


----------



## Lucy529

ladies am getting this twinge but on my right side it's not painful but uncomfortable i don't even have a tube or an ovary on that side wth?


----------



## maryanne1987

twinges anywhere in the uterus can be a symptom hun. just think thats where ur little one could be nestling in :)


----------



## Lucy529

well then nest away it's funny cause it now switches between sides but can feel it on my right more hope that it's where he or she is going to be staying for the next few months if it's that lol 

are you really going to make pie? am going to buy it and take it up to my apartment and eat it after i had lunch then am going to make dinner for the hubs then am taking a nap hopefully


----------



## maryanne1987

yes im making an apple pie. well ive got the ingredients out of the fridge and thats as far as i have have got. but i will make a pie! after i have had a rest lol. im just watching tv and munching on sweets. OH is moaning about something or other so im staying out of his way. not in the mood for a row tonight.


----------



## Lucy529

well i had my lunch at 3 pm lol and now am having some pie with cool whip not as fancy as some of what you ladies are probably making but it hit the spot so am happy


----------



## mac1979

CM has been sticky/creamy. I have had a couple of yellow tinged globs when I wiped. I had persistent cramps over 5 days, Friday there was about 2 or 3 times when it felt like somebody was twisting a knife in my uterus.

As far as the chocolate chip pie, just google Tollhouse Pie and the recipe will come right up. I made my lemon merengue, chocolate pie, and the pecan pie (in the oven now), only pie left is the chocolate chip pie and baking my sweet potatoes for the casserole.


----------



## Lucy529

mac you go you :thumbup: i came home and cooked something simple for hubs then ate am now on the couch next to my pooch probably gonna watch a movie or something 

ooh and my bbs are tingly again it had gone away this morning but it's back :happydance: if only that guaranteed a bfp i would be over the moon 
is it bad that i want to eat the whole pie? LOL


----------



## maryanne1987

thanks mac, will do. 
i gave up on me pie, really couldnt be bothered. rather sit here and eat sweets. i have such a healthy diet lol


----------



## Lucy529

the cm had been the same it went away then it came back it's creamy but white and theres not tons of it but enough to where i notice as for the cramps they too went away after o and then i began to have slight cramps over the middle part of my ab i guess we will see


----------



## Lucy529

maryanne that's why am so happy that theres a small grocery store a few feet from home LOL i go there to get my fix of things but i need to think if i need anything else tom they are closed for the holiday i wish they would open half day but oh well


----------



## maryanne1987

i live in a little villiage so our shop shuts whenever it feels like it. u only have to have a few flakes of snow and they shut. really daft. and xmas time they pretty much stay shut from the day before xmas eve till the day after new years day lol


----------



## Lucy529

that sucks we are right in the middle of town so they make most of their business from locals that live in down town the big grocery store is only a 5 min away but you have to drive there or take the bus and what you save does not make up for the hastle on certain things and since we have guest that go to shop there it works out for us there even a liquor store around the corner LOL 

we live near Aspen so the prices of things here is pretty high


----------



## maryanne1987

yea same here, cause its a villiage everything costs a fortune as its full of stuck up middle class people who only want organic, locally grown veg etc. they dont realise that some of us have pregnancy tests to buy haha


----------



## Lucy529

maryanne that made me burst out laughing but so true 

here it is mostly higher middle to rich people and they also like the whole organic crap i don't mind it but i think that the regular stuff tastes just the same but that's me and mostly what i cook doesn't call for organic LOL well except my diet but i can't afford all that so i buy generic as often as i can 

Aspen is even worse my hubs knows if he buys things up there he gets in trouble with me that is why i wake up early to make his lunch he is not paying 10 to 12 dollars for a dried ass chicken and gas is even worse when i go to the bigger city which is half an hour away i take my 5 gallon jug to fill with gas it's enough to fill his car for the week


----------



## maryanne1987

i do like living where i live as it is a lovely area, great to bring up my son in, but it is expensive. suppose u have to pay for quality though. wouldnt want him living in a bad area. especially as boys are well known for getting into trouble during the teenage years and i dont want him mixing with the wrong crowd.


----------



## Lucy529

i don't blame you i had thought the same thing and then in the papers they did a story about a high school kid who had planned to kidnap and take one of his classmates up to the mtns and let him starve to death, then a high school teacher was having an affair with one of her students 

even my boss's teenager had to switch school bc of all the bullying she was getting in school and it was bad, one girl had the nerve to post a video of herself bad mouthing my boss daughter calling her all sorts of names on fb 

i guess some locals think that bc they live among the rich and famous that they can do what they want even some that come to the lodge think that I'm going to take their crap i love it when we have people from out of the country english people are so proper (well the ones i met) and even the french, russians not so much LOL


----------



## maryanne1987

english people proper? u should see a program we have called the jeremy kyle show over here. u might think otherwise lol


----------



## twinkletots

Symptom of the day, insomnia!! I can't get no sleep and have work early tomorrow so going to be a zombie.
Think its the excitement of being ten days post o tomorrow and the possibility that a test could actually be accurate rather than obviously negative like when I tested four days post o!!
Other than that just got my usual cramps which I suspect are a sign of af :growlmad:


----------



## maryanne1987

think we are all suffering with the cramps today hun. im in agony tonight. really starting to feel af is coming early :(


----------



## Lucy529

we have jerry springer LOL but they are a lot better than the people that live here 

i get that times are tough and saving every little bit helps but they get mean when i won't give them a room for what they think they should pay the people from across the pond don't say much they ask for a discount and we usually give them one.

and then there are the people that want a "quiet room" there is a restaurant next door to the lodge and in the summer they have live music boy that makes some people go bonkers especially the ones right accross from the place i get cussed at a lot in the summer but why travel if you want a quiet room i mean i will call the restaurant to quiet down but not at 7 or 8 they usually shut down by 10 pm and that's early but we get the crazies i have been known to call the cops if they don't shut it down at 11 :haha:


----------



## maryanne1987

i know what u mean. i can deal with a little noise. but after 10ish i do like my peace and quiet. im turning into a grumpy old lady, by ten ive got my slippers on and im normally sat reading the paper. my going out parting days are long behind me lol


----------



## Lucy529

twinkletots and maryanne i hope that af in not comming early and that it's a good sign that things are happening i too have cramps but they are not painful i want to take a nap but then am not going to be able to sleep tonight and that is not good i have a long day tom at least 12 hrs at work


----------



## maryanne1987

call the cops, i love it. we get the boring old police. cops sounds much cooler lol


----------



## maryanne1987

12 hours! what is it u do?


----------



## maryanne1987

oh duh! u have said already. sorry blonde moment lol


----------



## Lucy529

LOL it's an interesting job in the summer in the winter we get the skiers from your side of the world and things calm down a little but we shall see what happens this year 

yeah my partying days are long gone we went to vegas recently for vacation and i would of liked it more if i liked to party lol 

i hear you at 10 i'm in bed and ready to sleep


----------



## maryanne1987

i hear all my friends moaning as they have young children and they cant go out. i cant wait to have another, good excuse for lots of early nights lol


----------



## Lucy529

oh i hear ya i like to sit and read or enjoy watching a movie with the pooch and the hubs i like to go out every now and then and even then it's only shopping for groceries or essentials but nothing major and out to lunch but that is about it and i can't wait to have a little one that can sit with me and i can read to i try to read to my dog but i don't think he likes it much


----------



## maryanne1987

no my dogs wouldnt be too keen either. mind u they are like my two other kids lol


----------



## Lucy529

mine has clothes and his carrier bag he's spoiled rotten just like a baby, but i love him so much the only thing is that he doesn't like kids so we are going to have to train him to like his little brother or sister he's a rescue dog so we don't know much about his past


----------



## maryanne1987

if u need any help im a dog trainer hun, thats my job. lucky eh? haha


----------



## Lucy529

ooh thanks for the offer i might take you up on it at the moment we have no issues with him we have a pad where he does his business but i think that we are going to have think of something else when there is a baby 

we live in a second floor apartment and there's no yard where i can take him or let him out to do his business so we are going to have to be very watchful ans see what happens


----------



## maryanne1987

ah that might be tough. lots of germs in doggy do do that can harm little babies. im sure u will work it out though, extra walks so he does his buisness outside? sure u will will find away around it x


----------



## Lucy529

yep he's pretty good usually goes once or twice a day and since the apt is pretty small it's not hard to keep clean so that is nice 

what kind of dogs do you have? mine is a long haired chihuahua and looks like a little bear 
girl what time is it over there? do you sleep? :haha:


----------



## maryanne1987

i have a border collie pup whos five months and a patterdale terrier whos 2. both bonkers but i love em lol.
its 1.30am. i have insomnia so no i dont sleep much. tonights a very bad night. not even tired. although im gonna force myself up to bed in a min. dont want to disturb oh tho. he was tired as hes just come of shifts so thought id let him sleep without me tossing and turning next to him.


----------



## Lucy529

oh that is nice of you i am going to hunt for something in the kitchen am starving although i have had 2 pieces of pie and am hungry still sent hubs out for doritos so i can pour hot sauce on them yum :) 

talk to you tom if you log off hope that you can sleep a little


----------



## mac1979

So, weird experience eating dinner and at the grocery store. We went to Sizzler (high class, I know), shrimp seemed disgusting (I usually love shrimp), the tacos on the buffet were disgusting (I love tacos) and the mac and cheese was not good (nnnooooooo!!!!!). Even the mac and cheese if the grocery store after was not appetizing.


----------



## Lucy529

mac you are def preggers i was looking and i have eaten half the bottle of hot sauce already in two days it usually lasts me 6 months if not longer but i want it on everything


----------



## mac1979

I get cravings like that all the time. Last month is was peanut butter and jelly sammiches. I couldn't get enough of them. I don't have any actual cravings this time just aversions to food. It sucks because mac and cheese of one of my absolute favorite things. I was really eating cottage cheese just to make sure I got some protein in my meal, something I will really need to concentrate on if my little nub sticks. Even my doggy has been more snuggly than usual.


----------



## Lucy529

i don't know if it's craving or because of all the rabbit food that i have been eating lol but all have had for dinner is 3 pieces of pie with cool whip and a huge bowl of doritos and hot sauce and i try to eat healthy especialy that am trying to lose weight but we shall see what happens are you testing in the morning? i know am crazy am only 6 dpo but i got the go ahead from hubby so am testing LOL


----------



## mac1979

I didn't have anything when I tested at 6 dpo. I may test in the morning if I get up early enough. I have so much left to do and it has to wait until the morning. I am waiting for the sweet potatoes to finish cooking now...and watching Honey Boo Boo--help me please!!!


----------



## Lucy529

wish i could help you but then you would run the risk of me eating half of what you cooked LOL i know 6 dpo is asking to be let down but i can't help it


----------



## rhiannon240

Still no sign of af. Tonight I had to have a rootbeer float, and now I am eating pretzels and ranch. Just cried watching x factor so im emotional too! Wth :wacko:


----------



## mac1979

I'm done with cooking...for tonight. I still have a ton to do tomorrow morning. So flipping tired, but DH is out with his friends and I have a hard time sleeping if he isn't here. :sleep:


----------



## rhiannon240

Hope u can get some rest Mac. Happy Thanksgivings to you and yours. 

Btw ladies, pretzels and ranch dressing is delicious!


----------



## mac1979

Never would have thought to combine pretzels and ranch.


----------



## rhiannon240

I think its my new favorite. Yummy


----------



## maryanne1987

morning lovely ladies. how are u all? any bfp's yet?


----------



## fxmummyduck

Morning everyone! Happy Thanksgiving to those across the pond! How is everyone? 

I am feeling super dizzy! The room was spinning just moving it in bed this morning, and hungry again. Hope these are good signs!


----------



## maryanne1987

glad its not just me with the hungry symptom. im bloody starving, again lol. just raided my cuboards and now im eating space raider crisps and starburst. yummy lol


----------



## fxmummyduck

I was waking up hungry in the night! I didn't get up and snack tho, but that has more to do with a very sore wisdom tooth.:growlmad:


----------



## maryanne1987

ooooh they are a killer. i had an infection in mine last month and it was honestly one of the most painful things ive ever experianced. well bar childbirth obviously lol


----------



## fxmummyduck

Any other symptoms for you today?


----------



## maryanne1987

just dont feel myself. had dreadful cramps for a few hours last night. was honestly convinced af was gonna turn up really early. never experianced that before. other that that i just still fell a bit yucky. boobs slightly sore now. trying not to over read it. what about u?


----------



## fxmummyduck

Well its good it didn't turn up this morning! Only the dizziness and hunger really,no more new symptoms. its the lack of pmt sypmtoms that is obvious to me. Dont think my bbs are sore and they normally would be, might be a bit but I keep poking them to see so thats not helping! :haha:


----------



## hayleyums11

Well girlies brownish light bleeding this am feel sick and hot mild cramps, feel like a bit of a cold this am aswel


----------



## maryanne1987

see thats how im feeling, a bit like im coming down with something. keep waking up to expect to have a full blown cold but then nothing? read something on one of these threads about a study that said even before baby implants ur body produces a hormone that lowers the immune system so it doesnt attack the baby. which is why so many women get ill during the tww. have to try post a link. was a good read.


----------



## RTR

maryanne1987 said:


> dont despair hun. with one of my pregnancies i had no symptoms what so ever. really was sure i was out but then had a huge suprise. ya never know :)

Symptoms came back today! Have woke up with a raging headache and I keep getting heartburn late at night. Have a really bad gag reflex and when I changed my LO's nappy this morning, omg I thought I was going to be sick!

Have had 2 faint positives, but nothing I would consider a definite :BFP: which is why I am SO FRUSTRATED. However, I don't have any tests left now so it's tough boobies! I'm either pregnant or I'm waiting for AF to arrive, either way, it's up to nature now. The stress of doing a test every time I needed a wee was getting to me lol.


----------



## maryanne1987

have u got any pictures of ur tests hun. i have very good line eyes lol


----------



## RTR

I have but nothing dark enough and no camera strong enough to pick it up very well =[ My phone camera is poxy and although I know where the line is and I can see it, no one else has said they are able to. =[


----------



## maryanne1987

ah i wouldnt worry about that. us women have that instict to be able to see the lines before anyone else possibly can. doesnt mean they arent there.


----------



## RTR

Has the attachment worked?! This is the test from 2 days ago! We can see the line definitely, but when I showed my sister in law the photo she couldn't see it.
 



Attached Files:







DSC00266.jpg
File size: 12.8 KB
Views: 23


----------



## maryanne1987

i cant see it hun. but then my laptop is s**t so thats nothing to go by. have u tried using any other tests bar those 10mui ones? from my experiance they arent the best and lead to alot of upset and confusion.


----------



## RTR

I did use a different test but it was faulty! Might ask OH to buy me one today lol


----------



## RTR

This help? lol
 



Attached Files:







Edit.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 17


----------



## maryanne1987

i would. if u look close enough on those tests there is always a slight line there, especially on the green handled ones rather than the blue. not saying thats whats happening in ur case but if u buy a different brand of test u may get a little reassurance and the line may come up clearer :)


----------



## RTR

lol Okay. Will have to wait and see what happens later =]


----------



## maryanne1987

oooh we may get our first bfp on here :)


----------



## hayleyums11

I'm out :(


----------



## fxmummyduck

awww sorry hayleyums11, roll on next month for you!

Think I might be out too, hard to tell. Just starting feeling a bit crampy :wacko:

Might be over thinking it, but think its in my back which is actually a bit unusual for me but probably wishful thinking.


----------



## hayleyums11

Il keep my fx for you all xxx


----------



## maryanne1987

awww hayleyums im sorry. just count it as a clear out ready for ur bfp next month :) xx


----------



## hayleyums11

I am hun also first proper period since stopping pill so I can't complain :)


----------



## maryanne1987

maybe ur body does need that. at least u know that everything is in working order now ur off birth control and can really focus on ttc :)


----------



## hayleyums11

Yes it was a relief now I no that everything works as I was on bc for nearly 8 years so I will be able to focus a bit better next month :)


----------



## maryanne1987

it just sometimes takes ur body a while get back into the swing of things after being on bc for so long. but now u have had a proper af u can really go for it as it shows ur body is back to normal. i know how sad it can be though. just dont let it get u down :)


----------



## hayleyums11

Thank you for all your support hopefully il be back next month lol x


----------



## maryanne1987

u had better. im expecting u to add a bfp here in four weeks time :)


----------



## hayleyums11

Fingers crossed. And yours should be here aswel and Lucy's xx


----------



## maryanne1987

we will see. if i dont get my bfp this month im taking a break for a bit so u girls will need to keep this thread going untill i return lol x


----------



## hayleyums11

We will do our best


----------



## Exiled85

Hi ladies!! This is my first post!! 

I have a 34 day cycle after coming off Yasmin. I was on the pill for 6 years and now married to my Superman for four months! TTC for four months and finally ovulating this month! AF due next Wednesday and feeling cramps but nothing else!


----------



## maryanne1987

well cramps are a good sign. im due wednesday too. kinda excited but kinda dreading it all at the same time.


----------



## RTR

So sorry to hear AF came for you, Hayley! FX for next month!


LADIES! LADIES!!! LOOOK =D
 



Attached Files:







22-11-12-14-07.jpg
File size: 11.4 KB
Views: 27


----------



## maryanne1987

see i told u it would come out clearer. thats defo a line!!! congrats!!!


----------



## RTR

It's even darker now =D I'm so happy ^_^ Thank you <3


----------



## maryanne1987

yey our first bfp!!!!! officiallly a lucky thread now! im so happy for u!


----------



## maryanne1987

check out the new thread title!!


----------



## RTR

Sending all of my baby dust to all of you now! <3<3

:dust: :dust:


----------



## maryanne1987

god i need buckets of the stuff. throw it all my way lol


----------



## RTR

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: LOL <3


----------



## maryanne1987

yea that should do the trick lol


----------



## RTR

<3 the thread title lol ^_^


----------



## maryanne1987

well u have to let people know ur happy news :)


----------



## RTR

I don't wanna be the only BFP though lol


----------



## maryanne1987

its just nice for anyone to get a bfp! im not one of those jealous types whos gonna sit cryin everytime someone gets their bfp. what good would that do. im genuinely happy for u. its wonderful news. sure there are alot more ladies on here who might be joining u. lots of promising crazy symptoms lol


----------



## RTR

=D I'm just so happy that I haven't been imagining these horrible symptoms.


----------



## maryanne1987

list ur symptoms hun. gives us all something to go on then :)


----------



## MissDee-89

Congratulations!!!! :) x


----------



## hayleyums11

Congratulations RTR :)


----------



## mac1979

Mine line was darker!!!! Didn't get a pic since DH accidently unplugged my phone last night to plug his in (he was a bit drunk)...but it was obvious, even to my unobservant hungover husband.


----------



## maryanne1987

that mean u have got ur BFP too! am i gonna have to change the title again? haha


----------



## mac1979

:thumbup:


----------



## RTR

Thank you =D

My symptoms are:

Headaches, nausea, the usual ones. 
I've also been getting nosebleeds which I only get when pregnant, heart burn which I have never had before! 
Aches in my legs, tiredness, pains in my belly on my left side.
I have been really snappy as well =[ 
Ooooh! and I had an ulcer on my tongue which I've heard is a sign of early pregnancy!


----------



## maryanne1987

awwww im so pleased for u both! thanks for that rtr. i can compare all my imaginary symptoms to it now lol x


----------



## RTR

=D Gosh we can't stop smiling <3


----------



## mac1979

Last night I was a little light headed when I went to bed. I may have overworked myself getting ready for today combined with the fact nothing looked good for dinner and I had to force some food down (I ate whatever protein source I could stomach. Same thing for breakfast. I usually don't do breakfast on Thanksgiving, but since I have a nub this year, I know I should eat.


----------



## rhiannon240

Yay! Congratulations RTR and Mac! So happy for you ladies :) wishing you both H&H 9 months.


----------



## maryanne1987

aww its so nice. really gives the rest of us hope! come on ladies, lets get a few more BFP's x


----------



## Lucy529

what a great way to start the morning RTR congrats hun :happydance: and for you Mac as well :happydance: that is great !!!

hayley am sorry that the witch got you but am glad that you are looking at the bright side of things at least you know your lady parts are in order and like someone else said i believe maryanne your cleaning out everything for a bfp next month :hugs: 

maryanne how are you this lovely morning? 

sorry if there is anyone else that i missed 

afm i had a really wierd dream last night, i had taken some preg test or so i thought that is what they were and then a blonde lady (don't know who she was) was telling me that they were opks and they were really pos and she was telling me that i needed to get to bd so that i could catch the eggie and i was like NOOOOOOOOOOO i don't want to bd dance anymore LOL then i woke up and told my hubby who laughed at me 

this morning i managed not to poas so am good for now LOL and in a very happy mood although i have a slight headache


----------



## maryanne1987

hey lucy! isnt it fab! im so pleased for everyone. lets hope its our turn next :) 
im ok thanks, still rather symptom free. think that worries me more. this has been a strange old month for me x


----------



## Lucy529

we shall hope and pray :dust: to the rest of us waiting to test 

symptom free is not so bad sometimes it's when you don't have them that your preg than when you do. i have hope for us yet :hugs:


----------



## maryanne1987

me to :) im just looking forward to test day. i caved in this morning and tested. must have line eye as i saw the faintest line possible although no one else can see it so im not counting it as anything. hoping im not imagining things lol x


----------



## annmariecrisp

Congrats on the BFP's!! brilliant news and h+h 9 months to you both!! :)
I have had a crazy day at work today and am glad to be home! 
With regard to symptoms my boobs are starting to feel very tender and at 4dpo I think that is a very good sign :) yay for painful boobies lol xx


----------



## Lucy529

post a pic you never know i always think am imagining things too lol 

i have moved on from the cramping a little to having this full feeling down there between belly button and my lady parts is that a sign or gas? lol and this headache is not making it any easier for me atm i want to go to bed i think am going to be complaining alot for the rest of the day so bear with me ok i was so happy a few minutes ago


----------



## maryanne1987

hey annemarie. i agree its a good sign. its mad when u actually want ur boobs to hurt lol. im so happy mine are tender. OH thinks im mad.
and lucy even if it is gas thats a sign too! have a moan it will make u feel better.


----------



## maryanne1987

and no point uploading a pic. the line is pretty much non existent. i have to squint to see it lol


----------



## Lucy529

annmarie- we never thought that we would be happy to have painful bbs hugh LOL the crazy things ttc will make you want


----------



## Lucy529

aaww well we are going to have to wait and see what happens with that i went to the bathroom thinking that it might help but no gas LOL :haha: (sorry tmi) but now am wondering if this is not af and am just being crazy


----------



## maryanne1987

we are all a bit crazy during the tww hun. dont worry :)


----------



## Lucy529

i just thought of something my left bb hurts more than my right am going to be all lopsided the left one nags every now and then but the right nothing much that is just wrong they should hurt evenly and be at the same size


----------



## maryanne1987

haha nothing is ever that simple. my cramps were down really low last night and now today they are all on the right side. why cant they just stay in one place? lol. mother nature is very cruel.


----------



## Lucy529

isn't she oh and this morning i had what you call loose bowels? lol 

but i honestly think that it was the pumpkin pie and then doritos and hot sauce :haha: but i promised that today i was going to eat healthy and try to get some exercise done but i might have to work a full day so that might not go so well and then we are dog sitting today thankfully my hubs takes over that


----------



## maryanne1987

im given up on my diet over this tww. i just really crave everything that is bad for me at the mo and my crappy mood isnt helping. swear im gonna look like a peperammmi if i eat any more of them lol


----------



## Lucy529

:haha: im gonna confess i ate half the pie on my own LOL i thought for sure my sugar is going to spike but thankfully no they were good but it was over a couple of hours but today i may only have slice and put away the rest it is Thanksgiving after all 

the other good thing the grocery store is closed so i can't go buy one :haha: but i did have a moment where i thought last night what if am not preg and am eating all this stuff and am going to gain all the weight i lost back? but my husband being the wonderful man he is (when he doesn't piss me off) lol was telling me that he didn't want his baby to starve bc i was watching my weight :haha: 

but i also thought about it and i can indulge in something every now and then and still eat healthy that is the plan if am preg anyway so that i won't have to get back on insulin might as well practice now and if i turn out not to b preg then am working my ass off :haha:


----------



## maryanne1987

thats the only thing about falling pregnant that worries me. is the weight gain. i put on just over a stone when i was pregnant with zack and that was the hardest weight ive ever had to lose. just didnt budge. will be bein extra careful if i do fall pregnant again.


----------



## RTR

Gosh babies don't know how to be quiet when Mummy is feeling under the weather lol!


----------



## maryanne1987

and its only gonna get worse when ur next little one arrives haha


----------



## Lucy529

i have been trying to lose weight but nothing was helping at all but i was eating all the wrong things i boss's wife got me into this program and it has worked wonders on me with in days on being on it i was off my meds my dr did my sugar test bc they didn't believe that i was doing so well and i actually am losing weight and feeling tons better so i plan on keeping the same or about the same diet just add more fruits and veggies if i get preg am high risk as is so i know that the better i care for myself the better chances i have 

if we get our bfp then we can be weightloss buddies together :thumbup:


----------



## maryanne1987

ah i hope we get our bfp's at the same time. im being classed as high risk in my next pregnancy right from the start due to my past problems so would be nice to have a buddy in the same position :)


----------



## RTR

I'm high risk too, Maryanne. I suffered with Hyperemesis Gravidarum last time, I had dreadfully low BP during my last pregnancy and also I high risk of DVT and GD. 

All fun stuff =]


----------



## fxmummyduck

Yay! Just got back and seen BFPs!!!! Congrats ladies, all good stuff to give us hope!:thumbup:

So symptoms wise, still been dizzy and hungry all day...and now I have a lot more cm which would normally be going away for me now!

Im still hoping, but had some cramps so could be AF. Really hope not :wacko:


----------



## maryanne1987

i had that too, was in hospital for pretty much the first three months with zack. literally couldnt stop being sick. i had a very bad pregnancy. got told at 20 weeks there was no heartbeat, was all booked in to have my labour induced but then they found a heartbeat at the last minute thank god. went into labour at 30 weeks. they stopped it thankfully. then developed pre eclampsia which resulted in me and zack almost dying. was very touch and go for a while but we pulled through :). thats why i want another one so much. just so i get a good experiance this time and can enjoy being pregnant. just get fat and eat alot haha x


----------



## maryanne1987

this is gonna sound like tmi sorry but today ive had a real increase in cf. like a massive amount. have had to keep running to the bathroom as i feel like af has arrived. any of u ladies experianced this?


----------



## RTR

Oh Yes! Everyday feels like I'm weeing myself lmao
And that sounds awful =[ Apart from HG which lasted til 34 weeks I was quite lucky with my pregnancy.


----------



## maryanne1987

oh so it might be a good sign! yey!!


----------



## RTR

FX it is =D


----------



## maryanne1987

thank u. have u told ur friends and family ur good news yet? x


----------



## RTR

Told 3 people lol, Waiting to tell the Grandparents until Sunday because we had already invited them for dinner weeks ago!


----------



## maryanne1987

aww i love the telling people part. i will have an early scan if i fall pregnant this time. gotta have one every three weeks so hopefully i will get a pic and im gonna put them in peoples xmas cards. thought it was a cool way to tell everyone. well if i get my BFP anyway :)


----------



## Lucy529

am back had to clean breakfast room and now have to do the money sheet and am good for awhile lol but i just began to geet really bad hot flashes i don't know if it's hot in here but the thermostate is set to 65 i think and its reading 60 degrees wth? oh well i guess an other crazy symptom to add to the list


----------



## maryanne1987

i had that yesterday hun. which was odd as its bloody freezing here. put it down to my mind playing tricks on me again lol


----------



## mac1979

We are waiting until Christmas to tell our family. My bff and dh are the only ones who know. It will be neat because last year on Christmas Eve we got engaged, so we announced it on Christmas, this year it will be a baby announcement on Christmas. :xmas12:


----------



## maryanne1987

awwwww how sweet.


----------



## Blondhopeful

Hi everyone :) Congratulations on the BFPs! What wonderful news. H&H 9 months girls. As for me, I had awful cramps, wind, and back pain last night. Today my temp dipped down to my cover line. Hoping I'm still in. How's everyone feeling?


----------



## RTR

My legs have been killing me today but other than that I'm fine thanks hun =]

We considered waiting until Christmas to tell them, but apparently I'm already 4+2, so by Christmas I will be 9 weeks and they will have missed 25% of the fun!


----------



## maryanne1987

im good thank u. just fed up of waiting. still my super faint almost not there line has given me some hope :)


----------



## mac1979

Going by LMP I am 4+3, we are still waiting though. You wouldn't believe how nervous I am. This is #1. :baby:


----------



## maryanne1987

aww its always scary on ur first one but i promise u will be fine. all i will say is if anything ever worries dont be afraid to ask ur doctor or midwife. its what they are there for :) x


----------



## RTR

Haha! First one is ALWAYS terrifying, but believe me, it will be the best one =] Even if there are things going on that you don't know, it's a huge learning curve.

My first LB was a huge surprise, but I can safely say he saved my life <3


----------



## maryanne1987

i agree u will never have another pregnancy like ur first one. its so exciting. everything is so new :)


----------



## twinkletots

RTR said:


> =D I'm just so happy that I haven't been imagining these horrible symptoms.

Whoop whoop, congrats!!
I am having serious line imagination symptoms, could that be a sign?!


----------



## twinkletots

mac1979 said:


> Going by LMP I am 4+3, we are still waiting though. You wouldn't believe how nervous I am. This is #1. :baby:

Aww, number one baby. There is no better feeling. So happy for you


----------



## twinkletots

maryanne1987 said:


> me to :) im just looking forward to test day. i caved in this morning and tested. must have line eye as i saw the faintest line possible although no one else can see it so im not counting it as anything. hoping im not imagining things lol x

I have done about a gazillion tests today and imagined a line on all of them, So if no symptoms and imagining lines are a sign then I'm in!


----------



## maryanne1987

im in the same boat. i swear i can see lines. think i need my eyes tested lol


----------



## mac1979

Finally have a quiet moment. I live family but I like being in my bedroom with the door closed and be peaceful. My mother in law's dog also like to jump on me and he feet land on my belly. She was a rescue and just doesn't take to training very well. The paws on the belly make me nervous.


----------



## maryanne1987

ah im a dog trainer, thats what i do for work and alot of rescue dogs are prone to jumping up. probaly as they havent had the best start in life and proper training. does she know how to sit? if she does as she goes to jump up give her the sit command and then reward her with a treat when she does. over time she will stop. keep some treats in ur pocket or something. should do the trick.


----------



## AMG36

I am 11 dpo. This our first attempt at TTC since we lost our first pregnancy at 17 weeks. I am a mental mess and have convinced myslelf that I have every symptom in the book. Reality... I'm not sure. :( The tww is horrible but I'm super hopeful that we will get a bfp assuming af does not show up on Monday.... Longest two weeks EVER!


----------



## maryanne1987

ah well this is a happy thread here so u have to talk about all ur maybe imaginary symptoms and stay positive. :) its the rules lol. ur in the same boat as all of us so we do understand. we talk a load of nonsense most of the time but it does help take ur mind of things honestly.


----------



## twinkletots

AMG36 said:


> I am 11 dpo. This our first attempt at TTC since we lost our first pregnancy at 17 weeks. I am a mental mess and have convinced myslelf that I have every symptom in the book. Reality... I'm not sure. :( The tww is horrible but I'm super hopeful that we will get a bfp assuming af does not show up on Monday.... Longest two weeks EVER!

Af is due for me on Monday too. You going to wait it out or test early?


----------



## chimmi

I'm due tuesday and have just been sick so thinking its a sign lol couldn't possibly be the chinese takeaway I had earlier!


----------



## AMG36

twinkletots said:


> AMG36 said:
> 
> 
> I am 11 dpo. This our first attempt at TTC since we lost our first pregnancy at 17 weeks. I am a mental mess and have convinced myslelf that I have every symptom in the book. Reality... I'm not sure. :( The tww is horrible but I'm super hopeful that we will get a bfp assuming af does not show up on Monday.... Longest two weeks EVER!
> 
> Af is due for me on Monday too. You going to wait it out or test early?Click to expand...

I am going to wait it out... Too nervous for a bfn... If af doesn't come on Monday I will test Tuesday morning... Me boobs don't hurt at all and last year that was my #1 symptom... Makes me think its a no go. What about you?


----------



## maryanne1987

no cant be that  ive been feeling sickish all day but im refusing to believe its anything to do with the junk ive been scoffing all day long. defo a pregnacy symptom haha


----------



## chimmi

maryanne1987 said:


> no cant be that  ive been feeling sickish all day but im refusing to believe its anything to do with the junk ive been scoffing all day long. defo a pregnacy symptom haha

Oh yes I've been feeling sick all week and its no way the junk food ive been eating aswell haha x


----------



## Lucy529

i cannot get rid of this headache am hot and need a nap


----------



## maryanne1987

haha i love the tww. i just forget about my diet all together. then spend the next two weeks eating lettuce. 
awww lucy headaches are a good sign :)


----------



## Lucy529

i hope i get to go home when DH gets home from work, yest i got to put my feet up while he waited around on me :haha: i told him i really hope am preg i could get used to that :) he even went to the store to get doritos for me (he hates going to the store bc am picky (his excuse) for not going )


----------



## maryanne1987

my OH just held up his mug to me and winked. obviously a sign he wanted a cup of tea. how i didnt throw the kettle at him i dont know. he really getting my nerves tonight.


----------



## twinkletots

AMG36 said:


> twinkletots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMG36 said:
> 
> 
> I am 11 dpo. This our first attempt at TTC since we lost our first pregnancy at 17 weeks. I am a mental mess and have convinced myslelf that I have every symptom in the book. Reality... I'm not sure. :( The tww is horrible but I'm super hopeful that we will get a bfp assuming af does not show up on Monday.... Longest two weeks EVER!
> 
> Af is due for me on Monday too. You going to wait it out or test early?Click to expand...
> 
> I am going to wait it out... Too nervous for a bfn... If af doesn't come on Monday I will test Tuesday morning... Me boobs don't hurt at all and last year that was my #1 symptom... Makes me think its a no go. What about you?Click to expand...

I swore I wasn't going to test early this time but caved in today. Sure I saw a faint line but think it was just my imagination.
Don't worry about the no sore boobs, I have had three pregnancies and they have all been different so you could still be in.
I just have stomach cramps like af coming but had that my first preg so still got a glimmer of hope.
Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## maryanne1987

its true. all my pregnancies have been different too. and i mean totally different. cant even compare them. some women have no symptoms at all before there bfp.


----------



## Lucy529

maryanne1987 said:


> my OH just held up his mug to me and winked. obviously a sign he wanted a cup of tea. how i didnt throw the kettle at him i dont know. he really getting my nerves tonight.

my DH at least butters me up first he does this whole "baby, you know I love you right" me" uh huh" him" you know what would be really good right now a nice cup of coffee, you love me right? can you make me one" :nope: but i always caeve to him lol


----------



## Lucy529

ok my hands are all dried up what is up with that?! i just ate thinking that it would help with the headache but nope i think it did the opposite it's worse :( but if this is the road to a bfp and h&h 9 then am willing to endure it but if not then it needs to go away 

sorry ladies am just not feeling so great at the moment i think am running a fever and my nose is beginnig to run a little


----------



## maryanne1987

i normally dont mind making him cups of tea. he works hard and like to look after my man. normally the cheeky wink will get me to do anything. not tonight. he can bugger off. he just got an earful and got told to make it himself. think hes a bit confused lol.


----------



## Lucy529

i totally get it (hey he gets the yummy diners and i get lettuce) but i like to take care of him too especially when i know he has a harder job than me but when i don't feel good he knows that there is nothing that he can say to make me get up for him unless am feeling really bad when i don't cook for him other than that he is on his own


----------



## maryanne1987

well mines on his own tonight. he just tried to get a bit frisky and i told him exactly where to go lol. im just in an awful mood. have been for days though. god i hope thats a symptom lol


----------



## Panda.0x

.


----------



## maryanne1987

exactly. it aint over till the witch shows her face :)


----------



## Panda.0x

.


----------



## maryanne1987

u wont be testing till xmas if she doesnt show? why not?


----------



## Panda.0x

.


----------



## maryanne1987

that means u would be like 8-9 weeks before u found out! surely u would miss midwife appointments then. where i live we would have already had two by that stage. plus if af hadnt showed by then i dont think u would need to test. u could be pretty sure u were preggo lol


----------



## Panda.0x

.


----------



## Lucy529

panda gl to ya but i agree with maryanne if af doesn't that a huge sign your preg unless your af is not regular 

maryanne what is it with men and trying to get frisky mine is like that anyway but he seems to do it more when i am in a bad mood especially these last few days lol


----------



## Panda.0x

.


----------



## maryanne1987

well if thats what makes u happy then good luck to u :) just be careful with the waiting as if u are pregnant and there is a problem it cant be indentified and treated. lots of things can happen in early pregnancy so id advise to register with a midwife as soon as u suspect ur pregnant after af doesnt show even if u dont go to see her.not worth taking risks. trust me im speaking from experiance.


----------



## Lucy529

panda that is so sweet gl to you keeping my FX that you get that BFP on xmas


----------



## maryanne1987

i dont know whats wrong with him, he should be tired from work, not horny haha. bloody men. i just told him id break his wrist if he tried touching me again. think hes taken the hint lol


----------



## Panda.0x

.


----------



## maryanne1987

like i said if thats how u want to do things then good luck to u :) hope u get ur bfp soon


----------



## Panda.0x

.


----------



## Lucy529

that always seems to work lol 
any symptoms today i can't remember what i read today am waiting on the housekeeper to finish up so that i can go up and lay on the couch or take a nap hubby has dog sitting duty for the rest of the night i have taken them out 3 times today am tired good thing she is a good girl and listens when you call her and my little one seems to enjoy having a friend here


----------



## maryanne1987

awww who are u dog sitting for. my boys are both fighting tonight. they are normally best mates but tonight all they have done is growl at each other.


----------



## AMG36

After I eat certain foods I feel it coming back about 10-15 minutes later... Might be a sign?!


----------



## maryanne1987

of course. on this thread anything is a possible sign. nothing sounds too odd on here dont worry :)


----------



## Lucy529

my boss's father went to visit his daughter for the holiday and since she had a huge dog his dog is intimidated by it so he asked if we could keep her for today and some of tom while he came back she is a sweetheart and loves my DH 

my boss's wife has two chihuahuas but my boy does not like them much the girl is miss priss LOL and the boy always tries to hump him but am happy that he's enjoying having a friend around we just keep his food away from her she likes it better than hers LOL


----------



## maryanne1987

i dont know why dogs always do that. my boys get fed togther, exactly the same food and the same amount yet they always fight over whos getting what bowl. its stupid. mind u they are male dogs. might explain alot lol


----------



## RTR

Wow, lots more talking since I left LOL Sorry ladies, I can't really keep flicking the pages because it screws my headache up!

Excessive POAS and Line imagination is a definite symptom! Of what, I'm not sure but believe me I still feel the need to POAS even after a BFP lmao!


----------



## maryanne1987

haha i always do that just to see how the line gets stronger everyday. yes i am officially mad lol


----------



## Lucy529

RTR you got a headache too? i want to rip my head off i wish i could take something but my dr won't let me take tylenol at the moment i have been on tons of meds and some began to mess with my liver so they want me off them for now and am to scared to take anything else now too

maryanne she gets beneful dog food but they are huge pieces my little guy gets Blue small breed dog food i wouldn't care to share with her but she eats it all as soon as we put it down and she eats alot so we keep his food in the room and hers in the living room and he doesn't mess with hers he doesn't like it LOL he's used to the good stuff


----------



## maryanne1987

my boys are ruined rotten. i know it annoys my OH. hes not really an animal person. just deals with my love of them. do get a few sarky comments about it from time to time though. i have three cats too. so its a busy house lol


----------



## mac1979

My dog is spoiled too. For his food he gets a mixture of hamburger, rice and mixed veggies mixed with all natural bagged dog food. Today is his 7th birthday too, he is getting to be an old man. He has been especially clingy the past few days, since I got my first BFP.


----------



## Lucy529

aaawww i had a cat but we had to give him away but our boy gets love from the both of us when we first got him he didn't like my hubs (he's a rescue) he grawled at him but with in a week they were besties now he prefers him over me but he listens to me and ignores hubby bc he lets him get away with everything 

we let him play on our bed and from time to time he is allowed to sleep with us especiallly when he has nightmares (I am guessing that is what they are since he whimpers) but i swear that little guy has brought tons of love to our lives 

my friends husband at first would laugh at us bc we keep him warm in the winter and he's not allowed out with out his sweater on when we go far he is in his carrier and we make sure to have water and food with us but his friend said that in their country dogs are not treated that way they are allowed to roam free (they're from el salvador) but i told him here it's dif and he knows that he has to follow my rules he even cleans up after him now :haha: it took him months to get my boy to stop barking at him now he tolorates him but he won't let him pet him unless we hold him lol


----------



## Lucy529

mac they do say that dogs sense things am going to see how mine acts in the next couple of days if he gets clingy then theres a chance lol he always prefers his daddy 

we tried giving him some soft food mixed with his bag food and it gavehim diarreah so no we only give him bag food which he he loves i won't give him table scraps and hubby knows i better not catch him doing it either he has a little tongue issue too (it sticks out all the time)


----------



## maryanne1987

dogs are funny things. they need alot of love and attention. but firm bounderies. some of the dogs i work with are absolute nightmares as their owners have just let them do what ever they want. i love my boys but they know im the alpha in the house lol. its nice though as they are best buds with my son. those three are never far apart.


----------



## maryanne1987

View attachment 519953


----------



## mac1979

Our dog is awesome, only barks at the doorbell and if there is a furry woodland creature for him to chase after in the backyard (love our doggy door). He is just a big old guy who loves to cuddle, get his belly rubbed and give kisses. Not scared at all to have a baby around him.


----------



## Lucy529

aaawww that is so cute i am hoping that with love and patience we will get ours to like his little brother or sister when we have one, he doesn't like kids (little kids) that is why my boss gave him to me she had two small kids and he would growl at them and snap but maybe introducing him when they are babies might be better ?


----------



## maryanne1987

na i have never been around my dogs. although i am always mindful that at the end of the day dogs are animals. leaving a very small child unattended around a dog is never a wise idea. i wouldnt even leave my son unsupervised with my cats. people then act suprised when the child gets mauled. really annoys me. its like just dont leave ur child alone with an animal! i see it most days in my job and it really winds me up.


----------



## maryanne1987

yea hun it will be fine. just make sure u dont keep the baby away from the dog, i never have with my son and look what my dogs are like with him. keeping them apart makes the dog feel something is wrong and can actually make things worse. when im training i use a crying doll to help get the dogs used to babies. normally works wonders.


----------



## Lucy529

this is my boy taking his nap


----------



## maryanne1987

huh whats going on there. it says pic removed but didnt remove the pic. very weird


----------



## maryanne1987

ah there we go, removed it. i dont mind u lot seeing my pic but didnt want the world seeing it. im funny about pics of children on websites. and lucy ur dog is sooooo cute. just like a little teddy bear :)


----------



## Lucy529

i might have to go and buy a doll if am preg to prepare him for a baby and yeah i want to introduce them the right way and allow my dog to get used to a baby he has only been around toddlers and they like to grab him since he's so small but i am hoping that we can teach him that kids are not all bad we believe he was abused by his previous owners but not sure 

that irritates me too if your going to be a pet owner you need to be a responsible one we had a bigger dog but our apt is so small and i work so much i felt like he was in prison so we made the horrible decision to give him up so they could find him a better home when i decided to take this one the one thing that i told my boss was that he had to be allowed to come to work with me or i could not take him and they agreed he has his little bed in the office and hangs out with me and they babysit when we go out of town so it works out great


----------



## mac1979

I'll keep the crying doll in mind when the time comes. That is a good idea. He is really good around any kids that have met him. My 13 month old niece was crawling around at our house and he just sat there and let her hang out with him, and stopped her when she was headed toward the steps (stood in front of them so she couldn't climb them. Somehow he knew she shouldn't do that.


----------



## Lucy529

thanks marryanne


----------



## Lucy529

mac that is so neat when i was growing up we had a dog that would walk us to the bus stop and wait til we left and when we came back from school he would waiting on us to walk us home no one he didn't know was allowed on our property which was nice too


----------



## maryanne1987

dogs do seem to know, my older dog barney is especially close to my son and he will bark if zack is doing something he shouldnt and i dont see. i have no idea how he knows but he does.
and its great being able to take ur pets to work isnt it. normally my younger dog goes with me as my older dog is a grumpy bugger and would rather sleep at home than come with me. mylo loves coming with me though.


----------



## maryanne1987

oh my dogs are trained to bite if someone walks in they dont know. some people dont agree with my desicion but i want to know if someone breaks in in the middle of the night my boys will protect us. if i invite someone in the house that the dogs dont know my older dog will sit in front of my son and growl. i like that. it makes me feel a little safer.


----------



## Lucy529

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h451/lucy529/photobucket-4581-1353633145248.jpg


----------



## Lucy529

my dad thought the same way if your not invited you don't need to be there and so i totally agree with you on that mine is little but he will try to get at you and he growls when he senses someone comming to the door which is nice too


----------



## maryanne1987

awwwww hes so cute. i love little dogs. never had one though. for some reason i always end up with big breeds.
and little dogs always make the best guard dogs, what they lack in size they make up for in attitude. ive been bitten alot, comes with my job. but id say at least 80% of all those bites have been from lap dogs. they dont take any messing lol


----------



## maryanne1987

right girlies im off to bed. its 2am. i have to get up at 6 too. not good. bloody insomnia. will speak to u all tomoro x


----------



## maryanne1987

morning ladies. hope ur all well. im offline for most of the day as im off to see the fertillity doctor this morning. wish me luck. will catch up with u all when i get back :) x


----------



## Exiled85

Hey ladies, still got one week to go and getting really nervous about testing!! Hoping and praying so hard that the evil AF stays away! Had loads of dull achy cramps on one side and my bbs feel fuller (they're naturally huge anyway so not a blessing haha!) and cannot stop farting (tmi - sorry!) plus my legs are really restless! 
But no spotting or any other symptoms at the moment - wish so much that there was! 

I keep imagining my little egg all fertilised and every twinge she is snuggling down in me!


----------



## twinkletots

Good luck Maryanne, let us know how it goes
I tested again this morning and imagined another line. Will try again tomorrow at 12 dpo!


----------



## maryanne1987

ah just got back. gutted. doctor did a blood test and said that as my level of hcg was beow 5 thats its highly unlikely that im pregnant. he said as im only 7dpo though that there still is a chance that implantation hasnt occured but to be honest thats really knocked me for six now. feel totally out this month :(


----------



## RTR

Oh noes =[ I'm sorry to hear that Maryanne =[


----------



## maryanne1987

just gotta stay postive. doc said im not out so just gonna have to sit it out.


----------



## Lucy529

maryanne :hugs: keep you chin up it is way to early to know yet so maybe in a few days time you get a BFP am praying and keeping everything crossed for you hun


----------



## maryanne1987

thanks lucy. its times like this im glad im a member here. its so nice to have support from other ladies in the same position :)


----------



## Lucy529

you know it girl, we have each other so any crazy symptoms today we need to cheer you up and think on the positive side :thumbup:


----------



## maryanne1987

well least i know now my symptoms have been imaginary the last few days. crazy alert! haha. i just feel really sick, and tmi sorry but im really constipated. doesnt help to cheer me up lol. how bout u?


----------



## Lucy529

am not in the best of moods am sleepy luckily my headache went away for now although i woke up with one it's all gone for now, my bbs hurt some and this morning (sorry tmi) i made my husband look at them bc nip area seems darker and bbs seem fuller and erect lol my back is hurting still the cramping had eased some although i feel some twinges here and there but the biggest thing is that i think that it's all pms :( 

i honestly think that am setting myself up for disappointment, but i guess it's a wait and see game i did a test and of course BFN but am only 7 dpo so we are totally in the same boat so we are crazy together oh and i know i had a crazy dream last night too but can't remember what it was so def crazy lady here


----------



## maryanne1987

i had one about getting a bfp on a clear blue, the old style + type. was really weird. and my one of my best friends was the dad!!! lets just say i wont be sharing that dream with OH haha.


----------



## Lucy529

yeah keep that one to yourself, lol oh and theres the creamy cm that i have been having for days now i keep trying to remember what i felt like last year when i got the bfp but my mind is not cooperating atm

my headache is comming back but i think that is bc there is twin 3 year olds in the breakfast room that are screaming and making a freaking mess while the parents sit there and do nothing :(


----------



## maryanne1987

ah u have to love parents that dont seem to care. my neighbours are like that. lovely people but there kids never shut up. they will be out playing and be screaming non stop and the parents not once have ever asked them to keep the noise down and behave. they just ignore it. drives me mad. thank god my son is a little angel. and hes autistic too so at least if he was noisy he would have an excuse.


----------



## Lucy529

i get that young kids are going to play and be loud but they need bounderies too they were shutting this door and kept kicking at it (the parents didnt say a damn thing) then they take all the books out of the bookshelf (f**g parents just told them to put them back which they did but i had to go and order them bc they just threw them back in there but they finally left they sit in here for half an hour and let them run wild while they sip their coffee am happy my boss is coming back tomorrow and i won't have to deal with them lol 

kids will be kids but it's the parents responsibility to rein them in too am glad your son is well behaved i want mine to be that way too and yes he would have an excuse but am sure that you have taught him how to behave well too


----------



## maryanne1987

i dont let him use it as an excuse. in my opinion hes no different to anyone else and i dont give him an easy ride just because hes autistic, its a tough world an he has to learn. wrapping him up in cotton wool wont help him at all. he has lots of love but firm boundaries. its very lucky we have never suffered with the typical behavioural problems with him like alot of autistc children. 
i love hearing kids playing, theres no nicer sound, but when they are just screaming non stop for hours u just think 'time to tell them to calm down now'. cant imagine how u managed to get any work done with that happening around u lol


----------



## Lucy529

there is nothing really going on atm but it still annoying i mean letting them run loose in your own home is one thing but doing it at others its a no no for me especially the door kicking that is what got to me i think that they didn't say anything about them doing it they didn't even apologize to other people that are in there having their breakfast too 

i like the way you think in reguards to your son, your right it would do him no good to wrap him up he has to be able to live in the world and not be sheltered from it all there are some parents that use that alot but to me it's more hinduring than anything


----------



## maryanne1987

i cant say i dont feel like wrapping him up in cotton wool because i do, but i know it would do him no good. i want him to grow up being able to lead a perfectly normal life, so know i have to be firm with him for his own good. being a parent is so tough sometimes lol. u have it all to come. hopefully very soon :)


----------



## Lucy529

from your mouth to Gods ears, hope that we are going to be bump buddies though that way when am freaking out i have someone to go to 

i have always loved kids and babysat when ever i had a chance some kids listened more to me than their own parents LOL even my dog knows i don't let him get away with anything most of the time


----------



## maryanne1987

fx crossed for this month!!!ah im exhausted again. and moody, very very moody


----------



## Lucy529

i get waves of moodyness atm am feeling calm and collected LOL my bbs are starting to hurt again i was reading that clomid can make you have false pregnancy symptoms so that got me down


----------



## maryanne1987

hmmm ive heard that too but i doubt it would on everyone. are u taking clomid then?


----------



## Lucy529

yeah so i might actually be getting the side effects from that :( that sucks but i keep reading that they are supposed to stop once you o but we will see if they get worse then maybe if not then i guess am taking a break


----------



## maryanne1987

well then if we are both unlucky we can be break buddies haha


----------



## Lucy529

yeah but i really want to be bump buddies


----------



## maryanne1987

well we will just have to keep thinking postive wont we!


----------



## annmariecrisp

I have had a lovely day today.....I have just been asked to be a birthing partner and God Mum to my little sister (not blood sisters)! She's only 22 and didn't find out until yesterday that she is pregnant but she is 15 weeks!! she thought that the lack of periods were due to stress of her working so many hours! She has the cutest of little bumps (she's like a stick so is showing already lol)
I know alot of people get down when they hear of other peoples pregnancies but I am over the moon for her :)
Just thought I'd share the love with everyone :) xxxx 

As for symptoms my boobies still hurt a bit but nothing else to report unfortunately xxxx


----------



## maryanne1987

awwww how nice. always cheers me up to hear about a bfp :)


----------



## Lucy529

annmarie cingrats to your little sister boy time is going to fly by for her she got through all the worry of the first few weeks not knowing congrats to her


----------



## annmariecrisp

Thanks girls....i know I took her to the doctors today and am going to her first scan on wed!! very excited xxxxx


----------



## maryanne1987

awww i love scans. its so magical. i have them every them weeks in my pregnacies and i cry everytime. sure the sonographer thinks im mental haha


----------



## AMG36

I'm eating Turkey Day leftovers like they are going out of style... Usually this close to af's arrival I want nothing but chocolate...this week, all carbs! If it wasn't for my out of control eating today I would think I was symptomless.. Thank goodness for food! Haha


----------



## maryanne1987

we all seem to be going mad for food on here. we are either all pregnant or all very greedy lol


----------



## Lucy529

today am not even hungry all i have had all day is my shake other than that i don't have much of an appetite, and most of the time am starving by now i might be coming down with something


----------



## maryanne1987

no doritoes and hot sauce today then? lol


----------



## AMG36

Oh yeah, and I'm crazy ticklish... Now that's a strange one for me!


----------



## Lucy529

no not atm maybe if my mood improves i might get some later i just want to go to sleep and wake up in a few days LOL 

i just feel depressed atm girls i need some cheering up


----------



## maryanne1987

whats brought that on hun? ur normally so cheerful x


----------



## Lucy529

i know i was feeling really good a few hours ago and then i think it's the whole looking that my "symptoms" are all from the clomid, i guess i was really beginning to get excited and now i just want to cry


----------



## maryanne1987

hun i dont think they are. u have to stay positive. come on we are gonna be bump buddies remember :) if u need to talk privately dont be afraid to private message me


----------



## Lucy529

thanks marryanne :hugs:


----------



## maryanne1987

ur welcome. keep ur chin up!


----------



## maryanne1987

so wheres all my other lovely ladies tonite. we got anymore bfp's! x


----------



## Lucy529

ok so am good again lol thanks maryanne :hugs:


----------



## twinkletots

Glad ur feeling cheery again Lucy.
So I got another imaginary line today. Am going to test again tomorrow and get hubby to take a look. They don't imagine lines the same way a crazy TTC lady does!


----------



## maryanne1987

ur welcome. dont worry i am seeing constant imaginary lines. im gonna have to leave testing a few days till i get rid of these line eyes lol x


----------



## chimmi

Has anyone been pregnant before and do you think the symptoms are similar to your pre menstrual ones? Ie. sore boobs, moodiness etc


----------



## maryanne1987

yea i have had five pregnancies and unfortunatly it is hard to find differences between pms symptoms and pregnancy symptoms. just sometimes pregnancy symptoms are a little more pronounced.


----------



## chimmi

Ok thanks. Say if you usually get sore boobs af. Would you get sore boobs before pregnant? if that makes sense.


----------



## maryanne1987

yep. its mother natures cruel trick. its so difficult to tell the difference but after u have had ur 1st pregnancy it becomes easier as u know what to compare it to x


----------



## twinkletots

I have had three pregnancies and as maryanne says the symptoms are a lot similar to period symptoms.
I often get sore boobs pre menstrually and cramps. But with my pregnancies I didn't get the sore boobs until after I got bfp and then they got super tender and huge from about six weeks onwards.
All my pregnancies have been slightly different tho. Last one I got no symptoms whatsoever until 6weeks.


----------



## maryanne1987

u can notice tiny little differences between pms and pregnancy x


----------



## maryanne1987

good point some women say their lack of pms was a symptom in its self x


----------



## chimmi

Ok thanks girls! will just have to wait it out. I was thinking my boobs wouldn't be sore yet if I was pregnant coz all the hormones that are usually there for pms, wouldn't be there., but coz they are sore i think its af on the way. Never been pregnant before so havent a clue. But I've always had strong PMS symptoms. So just wondered if there was a difference!


----------



## maryanne1987

it doesnt mean ur not pregnant hun. my boobs have hurt in the tww before and i thought it was pms and then went on to get a bfp. what ur experiancing could be symptoms so stay postive :)


----------



## chimmi

Ok thanks for your help. Fingers crossed! Xx


----------



## RTR

With my LB, my biggest tester was the nausea. If you get nausea in pregnancy is it so NOT the same as feeling poorly. Feeling poorly you're run down, sick to the last cell etc. In pregnancy it's... just... /different/. I had it bad too, but I'd rather have morning sickness than flu lol


----------



## maryanne1987

The morning sickness is a total give away. U go from feeling fine to feeling sick as Hell in seconds.


----------



## heavenlee73

chimmi said:


> Has anyone been pregnant before and do you think the symptoms are similar to your pre menstrual ones? Ie. sore boobs, moodiness etc

Yes every pregnancy is different both pregnancy I had my breasts didn't get sore up intill I was a few months first pregnancy no nausea second I had nausea


----------



## Lucy529

i imagine that you all are already in bed sweets dreams thanks for helping me through that rough moment i really don't know what came over me but it was an intense sadness but am all better now i think that all my symptoms are gone too :( but we shall see what happens tomorrow i just keep telling myself that it's to early 

sweet dreams ladies talk to yall tom.


----------



## bloominbroody

Hello ladies! Wow 2 bfp's! Congratulations!! 

I've updated my Sig as I've dried up so may have been ib (fingers & toes crossed!!) had nothing since Thursday, yesterday had literally 1 drop of brown/pink and nothing since. 
Im still expecting af to come full on soon But if she doesn't I'll be testing 30th ish to give the hcg time to build up.

Its so hard to not get too excited lol 
x


----------



## annmariecrisp

Morning Ladies :) 
I really think this month is my month! My boobs feel like they are about to explode and are very painful (6dpo) and I never get that this early! 
I am tired but having real broken sleep and waking up at the crack of dawn wide awake! 
Little bit of nausea too! 
Come on girls let's make this the luckiest thread on B+B xx


----------



## mrsmrsjc

Im new to this board and am on my first ever two week wait.

Im driving my self insane wondering if it has worked and reading symptoms etc

Im 6dpo iv had cramps in my pelvic area since 4dpo which I occasionaly get a few days before my period, but never this early. period due 04/12

I have a very regular cycle Im 28 and have never missed a period or even been late.


I have sore nipples (but it is very cold here) and have also noticed im more snappy than usual(could be stress). I havent had any spotting but i also keep going dizzy and have a strange lump in my throat today also my stomach feels a bit off plus i have been sleeping 12 hrs when i normally only do 7/8 a night.

I know it could all be psychosomatic i suppose but I really think it may be very early signs. any advice anyone can offer whobe appriciated x


----------



## maryanne1987

hey and welcome :) sure ur symtoms could be in ur head, we are all going through the same thing. tbh theres no way really to tell. ive had months when ive sworn ive had every symptom in the book and the got a bfn and then had barely any symptoms and got a bfp. its just a waiting game. when u are first ttc u notice every little twinge, pull and odd feeling and it is hard to tell whats a symptom and whats normal. after a few months it does get easier trust me. not that u may need a few more months as u could be one of the lucky ones who gets a bfp right away x


----------



## maryanne1987

and i agree with annemarie, come on we need some more bfp's!!!!


----------



## twinkletots

I got one!! Those imaginary lines were real after all! Happy but nervous I will have another loss. Please be a sticky bean this time.
Sending love and luck out to the rest of you still waiting


----------



## maryanne1987

oh congrats, thats fabulous news!!!! gonna have to change the title again now haha. im really pleased for u.


----------



## twinkletots

Thanks maryanne, send me sticky vibes.
And put line eye down as a definite symptom! :haha:


----------



## maryanne1987

i had another imaginary line this morning but this time OH even said he can see it so hoping mine is a good sign now. u have given me some hope! it really is great news!


----------



## twinkletots

maryanne1987 said:


> i had another imaginary line this morning but this time OH even said he can see it so hoping mine is a good sign now. u have given me some hope! it really is great news!

That sounds v hopeful! If OH can see a line it's almost for sure cos men see nothing most of the time!
Fingers crossed


----------



## maryanne1987

i reckon hes just agreeing with me for a quiet life but there we go haha. i will just see what happens :)


----------



## annmariecrisp

Woohoo! Congrats on your BFP!!! and try not to worry too much 9easier said than done I know) and Mary Anne sounds gooooood!! Fingers crossed xxx Oooooo this could be a very lucky thread. xxxxxx


----------



## maryanne1987

i cant believe we have had 3bfp's in a few days. looks like being crazy pays off haha


----------



## RTR

Woohoo! Congrats on your BFP! =D We are a lucky thread after all <3 Plenty of sticky bean dust and baby dust for those still waiting. <3


----------



## maryanne1987

wonder whos gonna be next now. whens everyone testing?


----------



## Lucy529

twinkletots- :happydance: :happydance: congrats LOL that line eye is a symtom 

maryanne- yay that OH saw the line too they know not to mess with a ttc crazy lady so he probably saw it too 

hi to the new ladies :wave:

afm my DH has been 'inspecting' my nips bc i swear they are bigger and then he told me last night that the bumps around them are raised so now am wondering if clomid makes that happen too? He is so excited about me being pregnant he's waiting on me hand and foot (gotta milk that for a while):haha: 
oh and this morning back to doritos and hot sauce and last night pumpkin pie yummy but i think that it's all in my head did any one wake up with a lump in their throat? like there's something stuck


----------



## maryanne1987

i just have a really dry mouth today. have to keep sipping water. anyone heard of that being a symptom?


----------



## Lucy529

it is in here LOL but seriously i don't know i think i have read that some women get that i got the lump in the throat thing going to add those to our crazy list


----------



## rhiannon240

Good morning ladies or afternoon for some of you. Hope everyone is doing okay. 

Congrats on your bfp Twinkle! Wishing you a very sticky bean.

Afm, still no af and now 11 days late. My nips are still sore and still getting slight nausea. I have never beeen this late before. Gonna go to the doc for a test on Monday if I haven't started before then. I didn't test until I was 3 Weeks late with my dd, so I have no idea when she would have shown on an hpt. Just trying to relax an not stress to much about it.


----------



## maryanne1987

have u taken a test at all rhiannon?


----------



## rhiannon240

Yes I got a bfn on Wednesday. But it was with one of those blue dye + - ones. So kinda hoping it was just the test. I dont want to test again cause if I get another bfn I will be gutted.. So waiting doe Monday


----------



## maryanne1987

fx for u hun. hope u get this threads next bfp :)
and lucy this list is getting HUGE!!!! we are all a bunch of raving loonies lol


----------



## Lucy529

rhiannon-fx that af stays away and that you get that bfp

ok so my headache is back so it had been 3 days now it was not that bad yest but this morning its back and i don't want it last night i thought that my symptoms were gone and i think that this morning some of them are back


----------



## rhiannon240

Fx for you ladies too! Sounds like you might get the next bfp Maryanne! :dust:


----------



## maryanne1987

ah my symptoms have gone pretty much. still have that weird uti feeling that comes and goes, was in agony every time i went last nigt but now today its gone again! what the hell is that all about. also just a bit sad and moody today so maybe thats a symptom.


----------



## RTR

Proud to be one of the raving lunatics haha x


----------



## maryanne1987

how u felling today rtr?


----------



## Lucy529

my bbs are def hurting this morning i can feel them 

time needs to hurry up and move it along i want to know already hope that weds my dr decides to do a blood test on me 

ok ladies i have to run and get some things done i will see you all when i get back


----------



## heavenlee73

bloominbroody said:


> Hello ladies! Wow 2 bfp's! Congratulations!!
> 
> I've updated my Sig as I've dried up so may have been ib (fingers & toes crossed!!) had nothing since Thursday, yesterday had literally 1 drop of brown/pink and nothing since.
> Im still expecting af to come full on soon But if she doesn't I'll be testing 30th ish to give the hcg time to build up.
> 
> Its so hard to not get too excited lol
> x




That spotting u had might b from implantation








https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1351746000z5z28z14.png


----------



## maryanne1987

have fun lucy! try resist the pie! haha x


----------



## Lucy529

to late already ate it lol i was delish


----------



## RTR

Maryanne, I'm alright. Nausea and drops of energy levels are doing my head in. Got all 3 grandparents coming for dinner tomorrow for the big reveal and I'm not lying when I tell you my house is a sh*t tip! -.- 

Supposed to care for my Grandma in law on a Saturday but had to call a raincheck on that because I feel lousy. It's not fair. I'm supposed to be glowing and healthy and all that jazz that comes with a bfp, but I look and feel like death covered in grease lol


----------



## maryanne1987

that pregnancy glow is a lie! i never once had it. my skin broke out and went greasy, my hair went thin and i spent the whole 9 months throwing up. was it worth it though? definatly :)


----------



## maryanne1987

ooooh what pie was it?


----------



## heavenlee73

bloominbroody said:


> Hello ladies! Wow 2 bfp's! Congratulations!!
> 
> I've updated my Sig as I've dried up so may have been ib (fingers & toes crossed!!) had nothing since Thursday, yesterday had literally 1 drop of brown/pink and nothing since.
> Im still expecting af to come full on soon But if she doesn't I'll be testing 30th ish to give the hcg time to build up.
> 
> Its so hard to not get too excited lol
> x




That spotting u had might b from implantation








https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1351746000z5z28z14.png


----------



## RTR

It is absolutely a lie! So is baby weight. =[ I was a lovely size before my LB, even a UK size 10 at 5 months pregnant. Now I'm starting this one a UK size 16 and that's getting me really down. Going to try and not gain weight this time though (Obviously except baby weight lol) and be more active.


----------



## maryanne1987

i put on a stone and a half having my son and that was the hardest weight ive ever had to loose. it just didnt budge. and exercise helps with a fast labour too. i carried on with my dance classes and the gym right up till the day before i was induced with my son and my labour was literally like a hour and a half. it really does help.


----------



## RTR

See, I just slept all the time. I had low BP and suffer with chronic anemia so doing anything was a huge task. I was induced too! 32 hour labour =[


----------



## maryanne1987

32 hours!!!!!


----------



## chimmi

Christ that's enough to put me off! I'm TTC #1


----------



## rhiannon240

I was also induced with my dd and also had a 32 hr labor. I pushed for 2 hrs. My dd was a big girl tho ( 9lbs 11oz)


----------



## maryanne1987

im hoping for a quick labour again on my next one. i had a natural birth last time, didnt even have gas and air but couldnt manage to go 32 hours with no drugs lol


----------



## maryanne1987

i pushed for an hour in my labour as zack was stuck. couldnt get shoulders through my hips. they said if it hadnt of been for that my labour probaly would have been about half an hour. i did have 72 hours of early labour tho at 30 weeks. thank god they managed to stop it though


----------



## chimmi

Ok you girls are really making this sound awful...!


----------



## rhiannon240

I tried to do it natural, that was my birthplan. But after 26 hrs I was having such bad pain in my pelvic bone that I was not getting any rest between contractions. My midwife basically told me that it was get an epidural or have a c section.


----------



## maryanne1987

its totally worth it hun trust me.


----------



## rhiannon240

Maryanne is right, it was all worth it.


----------



## Blondhopeful

Hi girls. Congrats on the new BFP! Nothing new here. Had a bad headache yesterday and ended up going to sleep at 7:30pm and then waking up in the middle of the night. Today nothing new. Boobies still sore but not as much. I feel like my symptoms are non existent today. 8dpo so far. I hate these 2 weeks. Part of me feels like I am out but part of me has this weird feeling that there is a little bean in there. What do you girls think of my chart?


----------



## chimmi

Yeah it must be worth it. Just HATE hearing all the horror stories lol


----------



## maryanne1987

dont worry my symptoms have all but disapeared today too. have that uti feeling still, been very cold all day and extremely moody but thats it. cant help feeling that at at least 8dpo i should have more symptoms :(


----------



## maryanne1987

not gonna lie to u that labour is easy hun. too many people dont tell the truth about it. it was hands down the most painful thing ive ever experianced but the minute u hold ur little baby its all worth it and u forget about the pain instantly.


----------



## bloominbroody

I agree once baby is out there is no more pain, the more kids u have the quicker each birth is too usually. With my first had epidural so was sky high & vomiting couldn't feel a thing they had to tell me to push. With 2nd had gas n air, ran out so last what seemed like an hr was pushing with nothing. 16hr & 6hr labours


----------



## maryanne1987

so if each labour gets easier and quicker then how fast is my next labour gonna be? eeeeek!


----------



## bloominbroody

heavenlee73 said:


> bloominbroody said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies! Wow 2 bfp's! Congratulations!!
> 
> I've updated my Sig as I've dried up so may have been ib (fingers & toes crossed!!) had nothing since Thursday, yesterday had literally 1 drop of brown/pnk and nothing since.
> Im still expecting af to come full on soon But if she doesn't I'll be testing 30th ish to give the hcg time to build up.
> 
> Its so hard to not get too excited lol
> x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That spotting u had might b from implantation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1351746000z5z28z14.pngClick to expand...

im really hoping so! X


----------



## Lucy529

ladies am back at least for a little while then i have to go to work but once my boss goes home i will log in again. 

maryanne the only pie that am eating at the moment is pumpkin pie so am going to stick to it till they stop selling it (its a seasonal item so gotta eat as much as possible) lol

ok so im all stocked up on preg tests now just need tom to hurry up so i can use one lol bbs have been hurting the whole time feels like something is stabbing me but it passes so am hoping that this is a good sign


----------



## maryanne1987

im sure it is :)
im looking forward to testing in the morning again after todays faint line, cant wait to see what tomoro brings. OH is more excited than me. he has been bugging me all day to do another test, he doesnt understand the whole fmu thing. god i hope it wasnt just us having line eyes. fx.


----------



## Lucy529

maryanne men don't suffer from line eyes at least not to my knowledge it's only us crazy women am really hoping you see that bfp tom morning


----------



## maryanne1987

we will see. arghhhhh im so bored and restless. just cant sit still. can we class that as a symptom? lol


----------



## Lucy529

it can go under line eye


----------



## maryanne1987

i wonder if i can class crazyness as a symtom too  haha


----------



## heavenlee73

I took casterol oil night before I was due on sec baby n I got the drugs but delivery was so fast it kicked in after I had my baby they had to run n find the doc n dad to be I was like I can't hold it much longer pushed once she was out I actually liked that the drugs didn't kick in Cuz I now like the feeling of actually feeling the child birth


----------



## Lucy529

maryanne you sure can put that one under bored and restless :haha: you see am a little nuts too


----------



## maryanne1987

Oh yea we defo have a few nutters on this thread


----------



## RTR

maryanne1987 said:


> 32 hours!!!!!

Yep =[



chimmi said:


> Christ that's enough to put me off! I'm TTC #1

Actually, I'm really happy with my labour. I was induced at 11 days overdue and those 11 days were the calmest of my whole pregnancy. There was no more counting down the days, it was literally just a time for me to relax and enjoy myself being pregnant. 
The induction was awful at first, I had no pain relief for the first 12 hours and because I'm allergic to Cyclizine, I could not have pethidine until a Doctor had issued me a different drug. That was hard, because at the time the ward was so ridiculously busy and they were understaffed, I had to labour on my own because my birthing partner was my Mum, and she was only allowed during visiting times. I wasn't allowed entonox until the second day of labour and that was only allowed whilst I was being transferred to the labour ward and whilst in my labour suite. 
I did throw up blood quite a bit but they think that was because of the Hyperemesis had buggered up my esophagus which means I get problems even now. 
I was so tired by the end of it I was falling asleep between contractions and the Midwife told me that she had never laboured a woman so calm. =] Proud of that!

You learn what your body can do. It's truly amazing. Long labours just mean you can control the pain better. Quick labours are definitely more painful, I can't remember a dot of pain at all. =]



rhiannon240 said:


> I was also induced with my dd and also had a 32 hr labor. I pushed for 2 hrs. My dd was a big girl tho ( 9lbs 11oz)

My LB was 8lb 9oz lol




chimmi said:


> Ok you girls are really making this sound awful...!




chimmi said:


> Yeah it must be worth it. Just HATE hearing all the horror stories lol

You will have your own horror story one day lmao, read what I wrote above, it's really terrible to hear the gory details but it's truly not that bad. I would take labour over pregnancy every day!



maryanne1987 said:


> im sure it is :)
> im looking forward to testing in the morning again after todays faint line, cant wait to see what tomoro brings. OH is more excited than me. he has been bugging me all day to do another test, he doesnt understand the whole fmu thing. god i hope it wasnt just us having line eyes. fx.

FX for you :dust:


----------



## maryanne1987

My midwife said the same that short labours are Alot more intense and scary. The minutes my waters broke it was just so full on. Was fully dilated within 25 mins. I just didn't no what was goin as it was so different to how i expected to be. Still i dont fancy a 32 hour labour either lol.


----------



## Lucy529

i won't get to have share a horrid story with you ladies bc if i happen to get my bfp am going to have a c section there's no way around it so i think that am pretty calm about it atm


----------



## Panda.0x

.


----------



## maryanne1987

Why's that hun? if u dont mind me asking x


----------



## maryanne1987

I dont no hun. I get that occasionally. Only happens every now and again tho. I wouldn't worry about it x


----------



## Panda.0x

.


----------



## Lucy529

panda i that that is a good sign but don't quote me dr google is to blame we shall see what happens though so don't fret 

maryanne bc i have had two major surgeries where i have had to be cut open c section style and the GYN that would deliver my baby said it would be to dangerous to try to deliver natural so she would rather i have a c section


----------



## Panda.0x

.


----------



## maryanne1987

I got offered one when i was having zack as he was breech till 38 weeks and cause they thought my hips were too small for baby to pass through. I want a home birth next time tho doubt they will let me. At least u avoid labour Lucy lol x


----------



## Panda.0x

.


----------



## maryanne1987

Yea i have group b strep hun. But my labour was to fast to give iv antibiotics. It sounds scary but my son was fine honestly. Dont let them scare u with it. They terrified me when the first told me bout it.


----------



## Panda.0x

.


----------



## maryanne1987

If u read online too it says lots of horribe things. My advice is dont. Lots of my ttc buddies have it too and its nothing to worry about honestly x


----------



## RTR

Panda, that's possibly a good sign. =]

Good luck ladies, bedtime for me lol


----------



## Panda.0x

.


----------



## maryanne1987

Im glad. Its so common honestly. 
Night rtr x


----------



## maryanne1987

Im glad. Its so common honestly. 
Night rtr x


----------



## Panda.0x

.


----------



## maryanne1987

Im ok thanks. Just Cant sleep as Im so excited about testing Tomoro after my faint line this morning. How bout u?


----------



## Panda.0x

.


----------



## maryanne1987

I doubt i will get a bfp this early. I never get one till at least the day after my period is due. With my angel tabitha it was 21do. Probably just have line eyes Haha. Backache is a very common pregnancy symptom hun x


----------



## Panda.0x

.


----------



## Lucy529

night rtr

maryanne- at first i thought that it was a bad that i had to have a c section but after reading and watching labour stories i think am glad that my dr will tell to show up and then i get to go home a few days later with a baby lol so yeah no labor

panda you have a back ache too mine hurts occasionally but this whole week it is horrible when i sit down for a while and get back up am like an old woman until i get going LOL


----------



## Panda.0x

.


----------



## maryanne1987

Can i ask u ladies a question. Im having a bit of a debate on a thread about gender selection and hoping and ttc a certain sex. My opinion is i just want a healthy baby. Dont care what sex and people who can have babies without difficulty should think themselves lucky. How do u ladies feel.about it cause that thread has made me so mad x


----------



## Lucy529

i know i keep thinking about what if am imagining my symptoms or whether am crazy but you cant imagine pain lol 

just had an other piece of pie and it made my back tooth ache do i think that that is all the pie for today lol (sorry tmi) ladies but do any of you have stinky gas :haha: and i mean stinky i can't seem to get rid of it lol


----------



## maryanne1987

Lucy u are defo crazy Haha x


----------



## Panda.0x

.


----------



## Panda.0x

.


----------



## maryanne1987

So glad others agree with me. I had to stop posting on there as i got so annoyed.
And yes Lucy stinks gas really is a sign lol x


----------



## maryanne1987

So glad others agree with me. I had to stop posting on there as i got so annoyed.
And yes Lucy stinks gas really is a sign lol x


----------



## Lucy529

maryanne am one of those people that think that as long as your baby is healthy that is all that matters God sends you that miracle to love and teach it not to be worried about it's sex. i know that we all have prefences and that is totally human but to go that far is beyond my comprehension. they don't know how truly lucky they are it makes me want to slap them lol (sorry got a little carried away)

panda mine was just gassy from 4dpo and then a day or two ago it got stinky LOL i thought that it might be bc i had to go but no it's still there LOL i guess is this crazy body 

maryanne and you know we are both crazy girl LOL


----------



## maryanne1987

Sorry for the double posts guys. Phone is going mad tonight x


----------



## Panda.0x

.


----------



## maryanne1987

I swear people start posts like that to cause rows.
And Im not crazy Lucy. Im totally bonkers Haha x


----------



## Panda.0x

.


----------



## Panda.0x

.


----------



## maryanne1987

I really want to be gassy now. I dont have that symptom lol x


----------



## Panda.0x

.


----------



## Lucy529

girls i think that i just had to go to the brm LOL :haha: i think if this keeps up DH is going to make me sleep on the couch LOL 

i think am getting a sore throat i feel like i have a lump in the back of mine 

what are your symtoms maryanne any crazy ones panda?


----------



## Panda.0x

.


----------



## maryanne1987

See Im the opposite today. Im freezing. Have been all day. I looked it up and its even a real symptom. Im chuffed lol x


----------



## Panda.0x

.


----------



## maryanne1987

Yea apparently on countdown to pregnancy it says chills are a symptom. But then goes on to list bein hot as a symptom Haha. Not very helpful.


----------



## Panda.0x

.


----------



## Lucy529

maryanne you made my day i have been freezing and i mean freezing cold for the last few days :happydance: that's a real symptom lol i thought i was going crazy but at night i get really hot lol so FX 

panda call me crazy (i know i know i am) lol but i have been testing since 6 dpo sorry can't help it i think i just like to pee on things lol (drag me to the looney bin now) they are BFN of course but now i have hope YAY


----------



## maryanne1987

Im with u Lucy. I test from 6dpo too. Id test panda. Stats on false negatives are really low at 12 dpo.


----------



## Panda.0x

.


----------



## Panda.0x

.


----------



## maryanne1987

Id defo pick up some tests hun. U could be our next bfp!


----------



## Panda.0x

.


----------



## rhiannon240

I totally agree with you gals about the sex of the baby. I would be happy with whatever God gives me. I was just thankful that my dd was healthy


----------



## rhiannon240

Fx for you Panda. And you too Maryanne, hope you get are dark line so you can celebrate. :dust:


----------



## maryanne1987

Thanks rhiannon. I was so annoyed. I appreciate ur support x


----------



## maryanne1987

Have u tested yet?


----------



## Panda.0x

.


----------



## rhiannon240

No not recently. I dont have any tests so saving my money for going to the doc Monday. But im not all that hopeful BC of the bfns I have already got. Oh well I just want to know either way at this point. Just wish I would start if im not preggo.


----------



## maryanne1987

That's how i feel now. Just want to know either way. Its the maybe that drives u mad.


----------



## Panda.0x

.


----------



## Lucy529

panda yes i remember that you guys were going to wait until he came home and do it xmas day am glad he is letting you test you could always buy an other and do it with him FX for you and for rhiannon 

ladies am eating a bowl of popcorn with hot sauce my mouth literally started to water as i poured the hot sauce on top is that a symptom?


----------



## rhiannon240

Exactly. And the stupid symptoms. I go back amd forth with myself but then just end up deciding Im crazy :)


----------



## Lucy529

aaww that is sweet and freaky LOL


----------



## maryanne1987

Who u calling freaky now Lucy Haha. All the freaky girls have disappeared now thank god 
and rhiannon we all get like it. Dont worry. U aren't as mad as me yet lol x


----------



## Panda.0x

.


----------



## maryanne1987

Well pregnancy can make u crave odd things lol. Right lovely ladies Im off to bed. Its 3 am here. Have a nice evening. Will let u know my tests results in the morning x


----------



## Lucy529

maryanne i was calling panda's DH freaky since he texted her to wait while she was planning to go and test LOL that's true freaky people are gone we got the nutters now LOL 

panda that sandwich sounds awful LOL but if it was delish then you go girl


----------



## Panda.0x

.


----------



## Panda.0x

.


----------



## Lucy529

night maryanne FX for you hun


----------



## Lucy529

Panda.0x said:


> Haha I know it sounds awful, but for some reason it didn't taste awful. I was just thinking to myself oh I fancy a chicken mayo sandwich, then when making it thought I fancy a chocolate spread one and a peanut butter one. Then thought save bread put it all on one haha! X

that is def a pregnant lady sandwich LOL


----------



## Panda.0x

.


----------



## Lucy529

LOL the most wierd thing i ate was pickles with syrup on them i ate for a week i could not stomach anything else very long time ago


----------



## Panda.0x

.


----------



## Lucy529

well im off to bed feeling really sleepy tonight and my ribs wont stop hurting so am going to say nite nite talk to you all tom


----------



## Panda.0x

.


----------



## bloominbroody

maryanne1987 said:


> so if each labour gets easier and quicker then how fast is my next labour gonna be? eeeeek!

Well my sister has 4 kids, with her second she gave birth on the bathroom floor! There was no time for an ambulance, my friend had this happen but on her mil's bed with her third! 
Im hoping the next for me is similar to my last in as 6hrs was manageable without being too stressful or tiring x


----------



## bloominbroody

Id like a girl but i agree so long baby is healthy the sex doesn't matter so much, a baby is what ur trying to achieve. Its the sperm that has the gender so we have zero control either way what will be will be. 
I do think some ppl post stuff just to get everyone arguing which is not nice we are all in this together x

panda that's one random sandwich! Lol it deffo sounds like a preggo ladies food x


----------



## maryanne1987

Morning ladies. So took another test this morning and nada. Not even a hint of a line. Must have defo been line eye yesterday :-( x


----------



## twinkletots

Oh no maryanne, was sure it was going to be a bfp for you. There's still hope so don't give up yet.
Also I totally agree with you on the baby's sex thing. When I hear about people crying when their healthy baby is born cos they wanted the other sex it makes me mad!!

So thought I would give you crazy symptom spotters a run down of my symptoms before I got my bfp to keep you going until testing time!
5-10dpo gassy, tummy cramps like af going to come
5-7dpo creamy cm then dried up for few days then watery cm 
7-10 dpo insomnia
5-8 dpo starving hungry!now feeling bit queezy!

No sore boobs but know this is a common one.

Good luck to all the symptom spotters and wishing you a bfp asap


----------



## annmariecrisp

Morning ladies!
I have got alot of gas!! and insomnia! I also dreamt last night I found out I was pregnant!!! 
I am all bunged up as well like I have a cold and in general am feeling a bit crappy! 
Boobies still hurt too!
I am 6dpo today so only another 3 days and I will test! (did a sneaky one this morning.....really slight hint of a line but it was an IC so more just to put my crazy poas habit at rest lol!)

Sorry to hear that Mary-Anne! Hope you don't feel too down and there's always tomorrow :) xxxx


----------



## maryanne1987

na im not letting it get to me. the night before i went to bed early so fmu was very concentrated, where as last night i didnt get to bed till 3 and woke at 6 so maybe it wasnt as concentrated. haha i have to try find an excuse even if i am clutching at straws. ur symptoms are sounding great tho annemarie :)


----------



## maryanne1987

ive noticed how many ladies are just stalking this thread but not speaking? dont be afraid to say hello ladies, we are all a friendly bunch here :)


----------



## RTR

maryanne1987 said:


> Can i ask u ladies a question. Im having a bit of a debate on a thread about gender selection and hoping and ttc a certain sex. My opinion is i just want a healthy baby. Dont care what sex and people who can have babies without difficulty should think themselves lucky. How do u ladies feel.about it cause that thread has made me so mad x


I had a conversation like this when I was pregnant with my son. From day one I was having dreams of a red haired boy. (I'm red head too so not really surprising).
I was getting people come to me every second of the day saying "I hope you have a boy, I really want you to have a boy, I have 3 girls so you've got to have a boy" and shit like that and I was literally going batshit crazy until one day it just broke. I ranted so much about not wanting a boy and crying about it being ginger that I then attracted more abuse from people saying "How dare you say that". I was a mental wreck.
I did want a girl, My family had a 12 year gap between the youngest girl and the next to arrive, who was actually adopted by my brother... Then this wave of family pregnancies resulted in 2 of my cousins having girls and I was jealous! I wont lie, I did want a girl and when they confirmed he was a boy I did cry.
Now, I would NOT change him for the world, he has the most amazing ginger hair haha. It's much much longer than most babies his age (Passed his shoulders and more) and so straight.
He is utterly perfect and it was my pregnancy hormones making me lash out at everyone, so although I can't say I condone gender preparation or selection, I would not allow a bunch of hormonal woman to upset me, hun. Keep calm and let them get on with their lives. They're the ones who will be disappointed when it goes wrong. <3



maryanne1987 said:


> Morning ladies. So took another test this morning and nada. Not even a hint of a line. Must have defo been line eye yesterday :-( x


Ach! Still keeping my FX for you!


----------



## maryanne1987

its not the so much having a preference either way that bothers me, more the fact that some people are going to such an extreme lengths to get their prefered sex when some of us are just so desperate to concieve. i just feel to a certain degree that although i wish losses on nobody, would they still feel so strongly about having a certain sex after experiancing so many losses? any how we are all intitled to our opinions, i cant say its wrong, but they must know that starting a thread about it will bring controversy. some things are maybe best left for private messages so not to upset any other members.


----------



## maryanne1987

anyway enough of the serious talk, any ladies have any new crazy symptoms?


----------



## bloominbroody

Ive been having cramps & feel like diarrhea is coming :/
still no more af or spotting & possible frequent peeing but not sure if im imagining it lol x


----------



## maryanne1987

how many dpo are u now hun?


----------



## bloominbroody

Unsure maybe 13dpo at a guess but im cd30 of what should have been 28day cycle thought af arrived on cd26 but by cd28 had nothing, So possible ib x


----------



## RTR

Sorry for the serious talk, I understand your position. I am part of a charity that helps children suffering with cancer and when I had my mini breakdown, I said I just do not want a ginger haired boy and a Cancer Mum took offence, because she had recently lost her son who was red haired.

Anyways, dunno if I can talk about Symptoms anymore lol... Although have had loose bowels and smells are starting to irritate me. Just cut up some leek for dinner this afternoon and it's just foul. =[


----------



## maryanne1987

no need to say sorry, u didnt offend me hun, i appreciate ur honesty. those other bloody women offended me lol. 
have u tested yet anyone?


----------



## AMG36

Hey Maryanne! So I haven't been symptomatic in a couple of days.. Af is due tomorrow and yesterday I felt like she was going to arrive at any minute..all day. :( today however I feel 'normal' for lack of a better word. Last year my number one sign was sore breasts... I cant decide if they are tender or not... Definately not like they were last year but i hear all pregnancies are different. On the plus side, I have cmc which is not normal for me the day before af... That is keeping my hopes up! If I make it though tomorrow with no af aim testing tuesday morning!! Hope you enjoyed your ice cream!! It sure sounds yummy! I could go for some saucy chicken fingers and fries today!! :)


----------



## maryanne1987

ur symptoms sound great hun. sometimes that normal feeling and the lack of pms can be a great sign. fx for u !! and yes every pregnancy is different, all of mine have had totally different symptoms.


----------



## Lucy529

hello ladies i see we are all ss again YAY!! mine is the sore bbs still and the back pain has eased off as well as the rib pain still gassy (sorry tmi) but no longer stinky :haha: actually woke up twice to go to the bathroom which I had not done all week so i am beginning to think that the evil witch is on her way 

i did do a test and of course BFN but does it count if i woke up at 3am to pee and then woke up at 630 and did the test? wishful thinking i know


----------



## maryanne1987

morning lucy! yea it may hun as the urine wouldnt have been so concentrated. thats what im putting my negative test down top as well lol


----------



## Lucy529

well then good then am not feeling so down about it then i am charting on ff and also on tcoyf and ff says am 9dpo but tcoyf says 7 which should i believe?

i just thougth about something most of the time that i have gottem af i am crampying a week before she arrives but this week it's only aches wonder if that is a good sign i know that my bbs don't change not that i remeber anyway LOL i hate not having something to compare if it's pms or if it is a possible preg.

last night i started crying bc my hubby would not put our dog on the couch it made me so sad to see my little guy look sad it got to me (never felt like that before) hubby thought it was funny but it only lasted a few minutes and then when he put him on the couch i was fine add that one to our crazy symptoms or is this a symptom


----------



## maryanne1987

go with in the middle, say u are 8dpo lol. and id say crying is defo a symptom. pregnant ladies are always super emotional. well bar me cause im always emotional. i cry at the rspca adverts lol


----------



## Panda.0x

.


----------



## maryanne1987

see a girl who agrees with us lucy. that doesnt happen very often lol. have to make sure we hold that wee in a bit longer haha.
morning hun, dont worry all my symptoms have gone too pretty much, tho dont have pms so that may be a sign as its normally kicked in by now x


----------



## Lucy529

there is hope for us yet last night when i woke up the first time i thought i was dying i had trapped wind so bad omg it hurt but luckily this morning it's way better thank God am such a baby when it comes to pain 

darn it so i missed it by half an hour LOL but am just going to wait LOL til tom morning :haha: i am actually thinking of breaking out the frer and take one but i know that i should wait a little longer but if i see a little glimpse of a line on a cheapie the big guns are comming out LOL


----------



## Panda.0x

.


----------



## maryanne1987

good job u will be having a c section then lucy if ur a wimp with pain 
and go on, get the first response out


----------



## Lucy529

yep am a wimp but i think that is only when hubs is around last year after my surgery i went back to work 2 days after surgery (still had staples in) given i only layed around while the hubs did all the work but with in a week i was doing it on my own i think that is what keep me calm knowing that i will have the c section and knowing i can recover faster lol 

i gotta wait 4 hours to recreat fmu LOL so we got a ways to go but i promise i wil do one tom and if i need to i will pick more up when i go to drs on wed. they may just do a blood test which am hoping


----------



## maryanne1987

i could never hold four hours during the day. i wee like four times an hour. thats why its so hard for me to pick up on the increased urination symtom. im always like that anyway haha


----------



## Panda.0x

.


----------



## Lucy529

i can hold it but i drink tons of water or i did in previous days am drinking less now to see if i pee more LOL silly i know but were nuts anyway might as well act it if not am waiting til tom no sense in wasting a test LOL


----------



## maryanne1987

im just so fed up of waiting now!!!!! didnt someone say they were inventing xray glasses to detect pregnancy? hurry up with that lol


----------



## maryanne1987

im so glad u said that panda as ive been the same. i was up till 3 last night then woke at 6. i do have insomnia but that was very strange even for me.


----------



## Panda.0x

.


----------



## Panda.0x

.


----------



## AMG36

Lucy and Maryanne, you ladies are great! Two women after my own crazy brain!! I have not tested at all yet... I'll be too disappointed for bfn so I'd rather just wait for af to stand me up! 

Holy cow, I just checked my app and af is due today! How exciting! Fx that she stands me up!!

I took my puppy for a 3.5 mile walk/run this morning and I feel a little crampy now but really gassy too. Could be either!


----------



## Lucy529

im working on the glasses lol it takes a while 

we need to find a way to make the 2ww seem less any ideas 

panda that is a symtom but i seem to be sleeping ok for now although i find it harder to fall asleep we went to bed at 830 last night woke up 1050 to pee and then again at 3 then woke up at 6 but by 4 or 5 am ready for bed so we shall see how today goes


----------



## Lucy529

amg fx for you so are you testing tom?


----------



## maryanne1987

ooooh how exciting amg. fx for u. when will u be testing then?
and panda no its not good, if we are expecting we need as much sleep as we can get. we will have months of sleepless nights with a baby crying remember lol


----------



## Panda.0x

.


----------



## maryanne1987

a time machine!!!!! we are gonna be millionaires lol. i would suggest a tardis but doctor who already stole that one :(


----------



## Lucy529

panda you know it can't keep a crazy ttc lady from peeing i would happily go into the padded room as long as they allowed me a comp (gotta keep in touch with my fellow crazies) and some sticks to pee on LOL


----------



## Panda.0x

.


----------



## Lucy529

time machine sounds great but it might take us awhile to get it working LOL hey that will def make it go fast ok maryanne you start that am working on the xray glasses


----------



## maryanne1987

aww i get the difficult one. wheres my hammer  haha


----------



## AMG36

I will for sure be peeing on a stick tomorrow if af pills a no show!


----------



## maryanne1987

make sure u post the result hun. i will be checkin to see how u have got on :)


----------



## AMG36

Absolutely!! Thx!!


----------



## Panda.0x

.


----------



## maryanne1987

i wouldnt worry to much about cm or cervix hun. i all my pregnancies it has been totally different. i know they say it can be a symptom but i dont even check anymore. no point.


----------



## Lucy529

amg keep us posted on the results 

panda that is a good sign 

maryanne am really going nuts i am actually looking for x ray glasses :haha: but they are not possible :( at least not for what we want them for LOL


----------



## Panda.0x

.


----------



## maryanne1987

i just wish there was someway to know :( i should know by mid next. period is due between wednesday and friday so not much longer to wait although it feels ages x


----------



## Panda.0x

.


----------



## tulip11

hi can I join ? today is cd 19 for me...I got + opk on cd 13 and 15...then - opk on cd 17-18...we did BD on cd 13-14-16-17...this time I cant take temp properly due to some work and improper sleep timings...so thats why my bbt is looking weird...due to which FF is not sure about when I ovulated...since cd 17 I am having mild cramps like af is on her way...but its too early for af...most of the time I get it after 28-30 days...dont know whats going on ? massive baby dust to all of you.


----------



## maryanne1987

it does. some women check constantly and i can honestly say that in my previous pregnancies sometimes its been high and firm or sometimes low and soft. just cant tell by it. and cm, some months ive dried up and some months ive had loads of it.


----------



## maryanne1987

hey, welcome to the madness hun :)


----------



## Lucy529

panda i had that with my last pregnancy i thought i was getting a uti this is so nerve wrecking i just want to go to sleep and wake up and have a pos test or af either one so i can know and move on :( 

i think i need to stop eating doritos and hot sauce for breakfast too its beginning to make me want to gag lol but i have been having them for days now so that might be it


----------



## AMG36

This is going to be a good week for all! I can feel it! &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## maryanne1987

still on the doritoes? i want to try that. we get doritoes over here and sure i can find some hot sauce. it sounds really yummy


----------



## maryanne1987

fx amg. hope we all get our bfp's very soon :)


----------



## Panda.0x

.


----------



## Panda.0x

.


----------



## maryanne1987

no id say u can get symptoms before ur missed period, its just when u are ttc so hard it becomes impossible to tell whats in ur head and whats actually a real symptom.


----------



## Panda.0x

.


----------



## Lucy529

panda am just eating the regular doritos and pouring mexican hot sauce over them have been having them for days that and pumpkin pie and cool whip i was thinking am going to be gaining a lot of weight but no i went down a pound haha which is good bc if am not preg am going to have to do alot of exercise 

my back is killing me again and am getting some pains in my left ovary :( am not liking this


----------



## tulip11

strange like as I mentioned before that I got + opk on cd 13-and cd 15 then - opk on cd 17 and 18 now I did another test and I got + opk on cd 19...isnt this strange ?


----------



## maryanne1987

not really hun. my opk's stay postive for days after. docs say to go by the first day the test line is as bright as the control line and ignore any tests after that. ive found that even if i test after that sometimes it can be negative and then randomly postive. id just ignore it for now and see what happens


----------



## Panda.0x

.


----------



## maryanne1987

stay calm lucy. twinges and pains are totally normal. dont go worrying xx


----------



## Panda.0x

.


----------



## tulip11

maryanne1987 said:


> not really hun. my opk's stay postive for days after. docs say to go by the first day the test line is as bright as the control line and ignore any tests after that. ive found that even if i test after that sometimes it can be negative and then randomly postive. id just ignore it for now and see what happens

thx hun but do you think that we should go again for BD ?


----------



## maryanne1987

i always bd most days through the month anyway just to be sure. cant be too careful


----------



## chimmi

maryanne1987 said:


> go with in the middle, say u are 8dpo lol. and id say crying is defo a symptom. pregnant ladies are always super emotional. well bar me cause im always emotional. i cry at the rspca adverts lol

Me too. I cry at all the adverts !


----------



## maryanne1987

they are so sad. the worst are those donkey sanctuary adverts. i have to turn them off :(


----------



## Lucy529

thanks ladies for the reassurance i think am going to go sleep next to hubby for about an hour an a half that way when i wake up it will be four hours and i can use an frer but who knows i gotta pee now lol might just go for it we shall see


----------



## Lucy529

they show the animal foundation here there is one that shows a little dog that looks like mine and it gets me every time wish i could help them all :(


----------



## Panda.0x

.


----------



## maryanne1987

nope i havent why?


----------



## chimmi

I LOve that song


----------



## Panda.0x

.


----------



## maryanne1987

yey my super faint lines are back!!!!! god i hope im not imagining them x


----------



## Panda.0x

.


----------



## maryanne1987

no but my OH has been nagging me to test all day after the line we could both see yesterday so i gave in and its there again. so so faint but we can both see it again. still not getting my hopes up but im hoping its a good sign :)


----------



## Panda.0x

.


----------



## maryanne1987

ooooh i hope so. fx. this is just gonna make the wait even harder now lol


----------



## Panda.0x

.


----------



## maryanne1987

anywhere between 9 and 13dpo. we didnt use opk's this month so we could relax a little but from past cycles i know it can vary by a few days each month. my af is due wednesday but sometimes it can be a day or so late so i will give it till friday before i class it as officially late.


----------



## Panda.0x

.


----------



## maryanne1987

ooooh its mad to think, one of us, or both of us could no we are pregnant by then :) x


----------



## Panda.0x

.


----------



## maryanne1987

fx! awwww i wish friday was closer. im just so fed up with it all now.


----------



## Panda.0x

.


----------



## maryanne1987

nope. work have given me the week off due to the weather. apparently the storms have made it so wet it would be too dangerous to take the dogs out. at first i thought it was great as i thought i get paid for doing nothing but then realised im stuck at home all week. u?


----------



## Panda.0x

.


----------



## maryanne1987

im defo gonna be bonkers by the end of this tww. cant believe im only half way through it. feels like ive been waiting months


----------



## Blondhopeful

Hi girls. How's everyone with their symptoms today? Slightly crampish today and a bit nauseated but in real good spirits. I started acupuncture last Sunday and went to my second session today. My acupuncturist has helped lighten my mood. Hoping for a bfp this month. But if not then next month. It would be a great Christmas present.


----------



## maryanne1987

thats what im hoping for. i really want one this month so i can tell my family over xmas, oh and so i can eat whatever i want and not feel guilty. bring on the xmas choccies lol


----------



## Blondhopeful

I agree. We have a ton of birthdays in december including mine so it'd be great not to worry about all the ale I eat lol


----------



## maryanne1987

i will have had an early scan by xmas too if i am expecting so im gonna put a pic in my close families xmas cards. just gotta get the bfp now lol


----------



## Panda.0x

.


----------



## rhiannon240

Hi Ladies! just catching up this morning. Fx for all of you getting close! 
Af still hasn't shown up for me. 1 more day and I go to the doc. 

:dust:


----------



## maryanne1987

I Cant hide it too long. It get huge very quickly lol


----------



## maryanne1987

Well that's good rhiannon. I really hoe this is ur month x


----------



## Panda.0x

.


----------



## maryanne1987

If u dont mind me asking why would u want to keep it under wraps for as long as possible? wouldn't u wana share ur scan pics and things?


----------



## Panda.0x

.


----------



## maryanne1987

Makes sense. Im only gonna tell my close family and best friends for the same reason. I no i couldn't hide it from them tho x


----------



## Panda.0x

.


----------



## maryanne1987

Mine no when to keep quiet thank god. I lost my daughter at 21 weeks so would like to get passed 25 weeks ideally. Tho i get so big that i dont no how to manage that. Just buy some baggy jumpers when i finally get a bfp lol x


----------



## Panda.0x

.


----------



## maryanne1987

Haha u haven't see how big i get. Would look like id swallowed a whole water melon by 25 weeks Haha. U still not caved in and tested yet? X


----------



## Panda.0x

.


----------



## maryanne1987

Im gonna test again in the morning. Hoping Im not mad and there really is a line Haha x


----------



## Panda.0x

.


----------



## maryanne1987

Good point. I said to Lucy the other night that i could shave my head and he probably wouldn't notice Haha


----------



## annmariecrisp

Oh Mary-Anne that does sound very promising :) can't wait to hear about the test in the morning!! How many days past ov are you? xxx


----------



## Panda.0x

.


----------



## maryanne1987

Im anywhere between 9.and 13dpo. Im just so confused as with fmu i get nothing then afternoon i get the faint lines lol x


----------



## Panda.0x

.


----------



## maryanne1987

Really? wow Ive never heard of that!!


----------



## Panda.0x

.


----------



## maryanne1987

Ooooh maybe. Thanks for that hun. Im really grateful.


----------



## Panda.0x

.


----------



## maryanne1987

Exactly. No one can no everything about ttc and pregnancy. Its good we can all share our knowledge and help each other through


----------



## Panda.0x

.


----------



## maryanne1987

oh i fully agree. everyone i know is fed up of hearing my made up symptoms or of me saying how many dpo i am. think even my local shopkeeper knows my cycle now haha. its good to be able to talk to women who want to talk about the same thing


----------



## Panda.0x

.


----------



## maryanne1987

oh yea. ive even been prone to announcing to people that im ovulating. i just get so pleased about it these days haha. dont think these 6 years ttc have done me any good  x


----------



## Panda.0x

.


----------



## maryanne1987

thats what i tell my OH. ive earned the right to be a crazy lady, theres gotta be some perks to long term ttc lol. where are u from anyway?


----------



## Panda.0x

.


----------



## maryanne1987

ah i thought u were another american lol. im from south wales. nice to have another british women on the thread. there isnt many of us.


----------



## chimmi

I thought I had joined the american one when i first joined lol


----------



## Panda.0x

.


----------



## maryanne1987

so we panda ur english, chimmi ur welsh arent u, and so am i and i think anne marie is from the uk too so thats only like four of us lol


----------



## Panda.0x

.


----------



## Panda.0x

.


----------



## chimmi

Yep lol. Not many of us


----------



## maryanne1987

i think shes enjoying her day off with her husband lol. but yea she will have, shes just as mad as me. we both spur each other on which maybe isnt a good thing when it comes to testing early lol


----------



## Panda.0x

.


----------



## Lucy529

am back i took a nap then woke up and rushed to shower and get to work only worked for a little over an hour and came home LOL gotta love the off season 

and yes Maryanne my crazy ass did test with the frer i think that i saw a very very very light line but that could be my line eye as hubby said he couldn't see anything freakin men need to pay more attention lol but it's ok i know it's still early so we shall see what happens


----------



## maryanne1987

see i knew she was still lurking around hahaha. alright lucy? 
hurry up and tell us what the results were x


----------



## Lucy529

you guys were missing me thats so sweet hubby is out working on his jeep so it's me and the our furry child sitting on the couch about to eat more pumpkin pie lol 

although my boss and I were planning on taking her daughter to a concert a few hours away but that's up in the air atm


----------



## maryanne1987

ah u beat me to it with ur reply lol. ah thats fab. we are both in the same position now. we are destined to be bump buddies. think how mad the kids will be


----------



## Panda.0x

.


----------



## Panda.0x

.


----------



## Lucy529

i don't know when af is due i don't normally have periods so it is all in the air atm but i have an apt with the dr on wed and i am going to ask her to do a blood test and see where she wants to go from there 

maryanne we are going to have some crazy babies LOL


----------



## Panda.0x

.


----------



## Lucy529

around the 15th or 16th


----------



## maryanne1987

if u have a boy and i have a girl we can even marry them off and have crazy grandkids, see i have it all planned out haha


----------



## tulip11

maryanne1987 said:


> if u have a boy and i have a girl we can even marry them off and have crazy grandkids, see i have it all planned out haha

:haha::laugh2:


----------



## maryanne1987

u must think we are a right load of nutters tulip lol


----------



## Panda.0x

.


----------



## Lucy529

oooh good idea lol ok so it's a plan i love the way you guys talk so that would be really nice we'll have grandkinds speaking spanish with an english accent :haha: thats hilarious


----------



## maryanne1987

oi im welsh, there is a huge difference! tell her panda!


----------



## tulip11

maryanne1987 said:


> u must think we are a right load of nutters tulip lol

:winkwink::winkwink:


----------



## Lucy529

well ladies although you guys are making me laugh so hard i have to go my boss got her hubby to babysit the younger kids and we are taking the teenager to see a concert so we shall talk again later or tom i might be back after midnight my time so around 7 am your time maryanne lol you see am all good on the time dif lol


----------



## Panda.0x

.


----------



## Lucy529

ooh well still that is going to be pretty neat we are going to have to teach you spanish tho


----------



## Panda.0x

.


----------



## maryanne1987

haha look at u lucy, good calculating. have fun


----------



## maryanne1987

yea. u can start tomoro. ive always wanted to learn spanish but i cant even manage welsh, keep getting it mixed up with french so good luck lol, have a nice night


----------



## maryanne1987

im just really constipated, and i know u ladies dont really want to know that but i never get constapated! aparently its a symptom!


----------



## Panda.0x

.


----------



## Lucy529

thanks ladies at least it's going to keep my mind off lack of symptoms today so am good you ladies talk amoungst each other lol start planning that time machine maryanne im still figuring out on the X ray glasses


----------



## Panda.0x

.


----------



## Panda.0x

.


----------



## Lucy529

one last thing WE MADE IT TO 100 PAGES :happydance: we are a crazy bunch that talk alot that is great lol 

maryanne very successful thread


----------



## maryanne1987

i have my tools out already lucy and as soon as im done eating my fruit gums i will start building lol


----------



## maryanne1987

see my crazyness does come in handy lol


----------



## maryanne1987

thank u ladies for helping make it successful. this feels like an oscar acceptance speech...


----------



## Panda.0x

.


----------



## maryanne1987

i feel so under dressed for this, im sat here in my dressing gown and slippers. where did i put that evening gown? lol


----------



## Panda.0x

.


----------



## maryanne1987

oooh two more posts and we are on our 1000th, its like a double celebration lol
i find when i used to check my cervix i used to get that alot but now since ive stoped it doesnt happen anymore. i wondered weather the checking it was actually causing the bleeding, like irritating it. not sure wether thats what happening with u but as soon as i stopped the drops of blood stopped appearing in my cm. so many months i thought they were ib.


----------



## Panda.0x

.


----------



## maryanne1987

id say u should get a pretty accurate result by then hun, but IF it does turn out as a bfn dont let it get u down as it doesnt mean ur out as some women dont get their bfp till a bit later. u could be our next bfp on this thread :) x


----------



## Panda.0x

.


----------



## maryanne1987

i was like that last night but then was awake all night cause i was kinda excited and worried all at the same time x


----------



## Panda.0x

.


----------



## maryanne1987

i have insomnia so neither am i but i always find i sleep a whole lot less during the tww x


----------



## Panda.0x

.


----------



## maryanne1987

i just want it to be over now. my body cant handle all this stress and excitment lol. i cant sleep, my appetite has disapeared today and im just im a crappy mood. sounds mad but if AF is gonna arrive i wish it would just arrive early and put me out of my misery x


----------



## Panda.0x

.


----------



## maryanne1987

thats what i want. just to know either way now. i should be starting to plan xmas now, getting the decorations ready, but i just cant seem to get my head of this subject at the moment. gonna wait till i know whats happening and then i can throw mayself into planning x


----------



## Panda.0x

.


----------



## maryanne1987

mine just gets in my way haha. can borrow him if u would like lol


----------



## rhiannon240

i just got a stabbing pain in my foot for about 1/2 a minute and then it went away. whats up with that?


----------



## maryanne1987

Not a clue. Our bodies are funny things. Defo add it to our list of crazy symptoms. Its not the strangest one we have heard lol


----------



## rhiannon240

lol


----------



## AMG36

Checking out force night... No af yet though Imbegan feeling like she was right around the corner about 5-6 hours ago. My back is KILLING me. That might just be because my hubby and I laid sod in the entire back yard today. We shall see in the morning!! G'Nite!!


----------



## bloominbroody

maryanne1987 said:


> so we panda ur english, chimmi ur welsh arent u, and so am i and i think anne marie is from the uk too so thats only like four of us lol

Im British too! Live in west Wales but born leicester x


----------



## bloominbroody

Morning ladies well what a crappy night I've had 4yo Been up most the night just restless.
Im deffo frequently peeing for sure now, currently holding my pee to see if i can make fmu as been peeing loads all night lol 
have metallic taste this am but that maybe just due to morning breath lol

is panda ok? All her posts from about page 85 all just have a . Instead of her replies now, hope all is ok x

I've got 2 poundland test strips so gonna test today then again Friday if af still a no show, by Fri it'd be a week late then.

My acne is still breaking out, better be bfp soon to make these spots worth it!!

Urgh got dentist today so gonna be sexy drooling with my lip feeling like its half a mile out lol
30min appointment :(

Will check back in later gonna go have me coco pops! 

Oh btw my diarrhea feeling didn't result into it but more a constipated feeling today, had this with last pg... Hopeful!! Lol

X


----------



## maryanne1987

Morning. So we have quite a few British people now.
Ur signs are looking great bloominbroody. Have my fingers crossed for u. 
Well i tested again and another bfn. This has been a very odd month indeed


----------



## bloominbroody

Thanks maryanne, i tested this am & got the start of my bfp!! 
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/bfp-announcements/1488177-start-my-bfp.html#post23401443 <<link

So all my symptoms are REAL!! Gonna keep testing to see the line get darker to make sure but even inverted u can see it! 

Aw hope u get a bfp soon hun the waiting is horrid
X


----------



## maryanne1987

Congratulations!! that's amazing news. So pleased for u!


----------



## bloominbroody

Thank you! Im in shock i thought i was being a hypocondriact (spelling?) lol


----------



## maryanne1987

Is it ok to change the thread title to announce or would u prefer me to wait?


----------



## twinkletots

Congrats! told you line eye was a symptom,
Strange one maryanne, whats going on?


----------



## maryanne1987

Well on closer inspection of the test it wasn't a total bfn. Was a slight line. Took two more tests and had more faint lines. Just went to my gp and he did a test and agrees that they aren't negative but very faint so now Im off to the Epu to have my hcg levels taken.


----------



## bloominbroody

maryanne1987 said:


> Is it ok to change the thread title to announce or would u prefer me to wait?

Yep put me down as a bfp! Gonna poas rest of week to make sure it does darken x


----------



## maryanne1987

Congrats again. Im really pleased for u!!


----------



## babybemine

Lucy529 said:


> no i only do an occasional opk just to satisfy my addiction but no actual preg test yet am nuts but not that nuts LOL am only 4dpo i think lol

Does peeing on an OPK tell anything...besides if you are ovulating?
Or do you just do that to sastisfy your POAS addiction?


----------



## maryanne1987

i dont do that at all once opk's have given me the sign im ovulating. i can get lines all through the month on them. doctor says to always disregard any tests taken after the opk has said ur ovulating as like me alot of women can still get a positive reading for days after. some women say they can detect pregnancy but i think it will end in heartache. id stick to regular tests.


----------



## babybemine

Hi all.
I have been reading all the posts on this site. It is fun seeing who has thought they might be pregnant and seeing the ticker at the bottom that says they were indeed pregnant. Congrats to all the BFP's

I am in my 2ww right now.
I am a huge symptom spotter. I have been for ages even when we were NTNP. The sucky things is no month has been the same with symptoms and yet I have had no BFP. That sure doesn't stop me from symptom spotting though.:haha:

This cycle I have had twinges, cramping, sleepless nights, pain in lower back, pain in pelvic are on right side with pain in my hip and lower back on right side, a few days of increased urination, Today I have twinges/aching, a lack of energy, some stuffy nose.

Hoping for a BFP


----------



## maryanne1987

welcome to the madness. they all sound promising signs. how many dpo are u?


----------



## RTR

OMGOSH! We have a 4th BFP? You ladies fill up these pages very quickly =D Congrats to Number 4 =D xxx


----------



## babybemine

chimmi said:


> I have 6 days left til the witch is due... And had major migraine last night and lots of feeling sick which i guess i cant count as a symptom right? Also am exhausted...with itchy nipples on and off... Are amny of these signs? Don't want to test yet as am hoping af might possibly be late or not show up... Nbut I did a test four days ago just to make absolutely sure I wasn't pregnant before i tarted this ttc business lol . It was negative of course!

I had the itchy nipples as well. Put Palmer's cocoa butter on it and it seemed to make it better.


----------



## Native_gurl

bloominbroody said:


> Morning ladies well what a crappy night I've had 4yo Been up most the night just restless.
> Im deffo frequently peeing for sure now, currently holding my pee to see if i can make fmu as been peeing loads all night lol
> have metallic taste this am but that maybe just due to morning breath lol
> 
> is panda ok? All her posts from about page 85 all just have a . Instead of her replies now, hope all is ok x
> 
> I've got 2 poundland test strips so gonna test today then again Friday if af still a no show, by Fri it'd be a week late then.
> 
> My acne is still breaking out, better be bfp soon to make these spots worth it!!
> 
> Urgh got dentist today so gonna be sexy drooling with my lip feeling like its half a mile out lol
> 30min appointment :(
> 
> Will check back in later gonna go have me coco pops!
> 
> Oh btw my diarrhea feeling didn't result into it but more a constipated feeling today, had this with last pg... Hopeful!! Lol
> 
> X

Congrats on your BFP!! :happydance:
I remember you said in earlier post that you thought first that you were experiencing AF..it was obviously IB. Was it like your regular AF at first or looking back did it start differently. I will be 14 DPO tomorrow and it seems that AF is starting this morining. Not much when i wipe but i saw a quater size clot in the toilet. Im not having any usual cramps or anything..its just weird for me to start my AF earlier..im usually late or very late. :shrug: I guess i will know for sure by tomorrow if it continues. Im ok with it if this is AF..I ovulated for the first time in almost 2 years this month so that is a cause for celebration for me anyway!


----------



## maryanne1987

aww im sorry native_gurl. still ur not totally out yet. but u are right thats is a cause for celebration.
bloomin broody u were right, all pands's posts have disapeared. thats very odd. hope shes ok. she was gonna test today :S


----------



## Panda.0x

.


----------



## maryanne1987

ah glad ur ok hun. u had us all worried :)


----------



## rhiannon240

Congrats bloominbroody! Happy for you:)


----------



## Panda.0x

.


----------



## maryanne1987

well the longer u wait the more chance u have of getting an accurate result :)


----------



## Panda.0x

.


----------



## maryanne1987

well u dont have much longer to wait hun. FX for u x


----------



## Panda.0x

.


----------



## maryanne1987

good luck :) x


----------



## maryanne1987

so when will everyone else be testing? x


----------



## Panda.0x

.


----------



## maryanne1987

no dont lose hope hun. u didnt use fmu and af still isnt due yet. some women dont get their bfp's till after af is due x


----------



## Panda.0x

.


----------



## maryanne1987

yea i defo would. i think i told u i was 21dpo before i got my bfp with my daughter. some women just implant later than others x


----------



## Panda.0x

.


----------



## maryanne1987

its very difficult tho i know. shame they are so bloody expensive. ive spent a fortune on this this month lol x


----------



## babybemine

maryanne1987 said:


> welcome to the madness. they all sound promising signs. how many dpo are u?

around 8-10 days not sure on the exact date I O'ed.


----------



## maryanne1987

it can be tricky. some ladies are really regular. mine varies every month. by quite a few days. if i dont use opk's then i dont have a clue lol


----------



## AMG36

Well, I got a BFN this morning but still no visit from AF. Is it possible to have a false neg? Still slightly hopeful... I'm rarely late but my husband and I are in the middle of a big move and between that and the anxiety of the TWW who knows if AF will be affected! I guess if no AF by the end of the week I can retest! Congrats for another BFP in the group!! :)


----------



## maryanne1987

yea hun its really possible. i had them everday till i was 18dpo with my son and 21dpo with my angel daughter :)


----------



## Panda.0x

.


----------



## maryanne1987

what! thats awful! do u no who could have done it?


----------



## Panda.0x

.


----------



## bloominbroody

Hi Panda glad u r ok although must be annoying having someone hack into your account like that x

to the ladye who asking about what i thought was af it started brown with a hint of red but by next day hardly any red, also the first day it was v v light flow x

thanks ladies for the congrats :) I'll stick around and keep an eye on how u all get on xx


----------



## maryanne1987

glad u got it sorted out. thats reaally freaky x


----------



## Panda.0x

.


----------



## maryanne1987

that is weird. i think bloominbroody noticed all ur posts had changed this morning. was odd cause they were there last night x


----------



## Panda.0x

.


----------



## Panda.0x

.


----------



## maryanne1987

yea im alrite. bit down after this mornings events but i will survive :) x


----------



## Panda.0x

.


----------



## maryanne1987

got sent to the epu to have my hcg levels tested. they are 13 so higher than friday when they were below 5. so i am pregnant although the doc says that the levels are way too low so not to get my hopes up as it will probaly end up being a chemical. on top of that my blood pressure is extremely high which isnt a good sign. i have had this before and lost the baby at 6 weeks so please just keep ur fingers crossed for me.


----------



## babybemine

I found this thread this morning and was trying to read them all and I kept seeing Panda with a dot. I figured I would find out what happened by time I got to the last post.:haha:


----------



## babybemine

Been having wicked heartburn. I am bloated with gas. I look like I am already pregnant....which I know is because I am bloated though it is cute looking at my gas baby in the mirror and hoping for a real one. :blush:

4-5 more days until my nasty AF is due. Maybe she can miss her flight or her broom can break down and she will have to delay her visit for another 9 months. FX


----------



## Panda.0x

.


----------



## maryanne1987

well i will be having my hcg levels taken every three days to see if they rise but im not very hopeful for this little bean :(
dont lose hope panda. it will happen. ive been trying 6 years. and even though i no whats probaly gonna happen im still gonna stay hopeful. wont be giving up. i think things will happen when the time is right x


----------



## Panda.0x

.


----------



## maryanne1987

it just takes a while sometimes. espcieally when ur other half isnt around all the time. mine used to be in the forces and now works away a lot. and when he is here he works shifts so generally gets home when im heading off to work. just gotta get that timing right x


----------



## Panda.0x

.


----------



## maryanne1987

im sorry hun. just wait and see though. lots of women say that then have a lovely suprise x


----------



## Panda.0x

.


----------



## babybemine

maryanne1987 said:


> got sent to the epu to have my hcg levels tested. they are 13 so higher than friday when they were below 5. so i am pregnant although the doc says that the levels are way too low so not to get my hopes up as it will probaly end up being a chemical. on top of that my blood pressure is extremely high which isnt a good sign. i have had this before and lost the baby at 6 weeks so please just keep ur fingers crossed for me.

Oh no Maryanne. FX that little bean is a sticky one. Try to cut down on salty foods and maybe take a soothing walk somewhere. FX


----------



## maryanne1987

im sorry panda. just count it as a clear out ready for ur bfp next month :) x


----------



## Panda.0x

.


----------



## babybemine

Panda.0x said:


> The positive thing from it is I know my lp is 13days now. So I'm happy I know that because I wasn't sure. I won't be trying till January now so at least I can have a stress free month over the Christmas period. I'll still be watching out for your results maryanne got everything crossed for you :) x

:hugs: Panda. FX for a 2013 baby


----------



## maryanne1987

thank u. least u can have a drink over xmas and not worry :) x


----------



## Panda.0x

.


----------



## maryanne1987

no drunken posts on my thread mind mrs! lol


----------



## babybemine

Fequent loud long lasting flatulance would that be a symptom. Have not had that before.


----------



## maryanne1987

hell yea. pregnant ladies are very gassy


----------



## SddnlyBbyCrzy

I excitedly asked my DH the other day if I've been more gassy then usual, he said yes but was soooo confused as to why that would be a good thing!


----------



## Panda.0x

.


----------



## maryanne1987

oh it is a good thing trust me. dont know quite why it happens in pregnancy but it does.


----------



## maryanne1987

ah another one like me. i havent touched a drop in over a year since we started ttc after losing tabitha but never been a drinker really anyway. used to have a glass at xmas and birthday and that ws really it. probaly only take a few sips now to get me up on the table singing lol


----------



## Panda.0x

.


----------



## maryanne1987

im the same. im mental enough as it, dont need the help of alcohol lol x


----------



## Panda.0x

.


----------



## maryanne1987

thats bloody charming lol


----------



## Panda.0x

.


----------



## maryanne1987

good point. i did plan to build a time machine with lucy last night lol


----------



## Panda.0x

.


----------



## maryanne1987

ah thanks hun. must have made a typo this morning when i was adding on the new bfp. im rubbish when it comes to typing on my phone. will go edit now. good spotting


----------



## Panda.0x

.


----------



## maryanne1987

thanks hun :) x


----------



## tulip11

hi

today I am on cd 20...I got positive OPK on cd 13 ,15 then got negative opk on cd 17 and cd 18...again I got super positive opk on cd 19...and positive opk on cd 20 but with FMU...I never got + OPK with FMU before this...we did BD on cd 13,14,16,17,20 I hope that I have covered the basis...now FF shows cross hairs on cd 13 so according to that I am 7 DPO...I am having watery stretchy cm ...my question is that I am confused I got negative OPK on cd 17 and 18...then again got + OPK on cd 19 and cd 20...what does it mean ? is there anyone who had gone through similar situation and got BFP later on ?


----------



## maryanne1987

u shouldnt use first morning urine with opk's hun. my consultant said it can screw up the results. always afternoon betwwen 2 and 4 :) ur strange opk result could be because of that. think i said to someone yesterday that some women can get positive opk's through the month for no reason, i always do, they say u should always disregard what the opk says after the first day it says ur ovulating


----------



## tulip11

maryanne1987 said:


> u shouldnt use first morning urine with opk's hun. my consultant said it can screw up the results. always afternoon betwwen 2 and 4 :) ur strange opk result could be because of that. think i said to someone yesterday that some women can get positive opk's through the month for no reason, i always do, they say u should always disregard what the opk says after the first day it says ur ovulating

hun I used FMU just today on cd 20...the rest positive OPK'S i got in the evening...just on cd 20 I used in the morning FMU and now in the evening again I did opk so it came positive again...I got + opk in the evening on cd 13,15,19 and second time on cd 20 as well..


----------



## maryanne1987

Well i dont no what u want us to say hun. Just trying to give friendly advice. This isn't a very serious thread more lighthearted. Maybe not the best place for ur question.


----------



## chimmi

Yeah I don't really understand the question? If in doubt wait to see if AF is late :)


----------



## maryanne1987

Hey chimmi. How are u today?


----------



## chimmi

maryanne1987 said:


> Hey chimmi. How are u today?

Ok thanks how are you? I'm just waiting for af now...due tomorrow ergh!


----------



## maryanne1987

Have u tested?


----------



## tulip11

ok sorry guys ..


----------



## babybemine

Back to the lighthearted topics.
My gas is something very bad. Not so much as stinky but very loud and long. I can't beleive this is going on. :blush: Thank goodness DH is sleeping. I don't do this normally. I am hoping it disappears tonight as I have to work tomorrow night. There are only so many times I can excuse myself and hope that I make it down the hallway and to the bathroom where I can be alone (out of reach to be heard.):haha:


----------



## chimmi

Nope. am waiting to see if its late. We are staying at my parents for the week looking after the animals while they are away, and I brought my af supplies with me but no tests so will have to wait til we are home Fri/sat anyway if its late! And IF it is late i will wait til sat morning and use fmu with my digital test I splashed out on lol.


----------



## maryanne1987

Haha my oh said he needed a gas mask when i was having zack.


----------



## babybemine

Now I am feeling antsy to test.....grrr. sitting on my hands. Rocking back and forth and reciting I can wait a few more days...I can wait a few more days....I can wait a few more days. Going to take a nap:sleep:


----------



## maryanne1987

Dont ask us to help u stay strong. We all cave in and test early lol


----------



## babybemine

What is FRER?


----------



## maryanne1987

First response test hun


----------



## Lucy529

hi ladies sorry that i have been mia all morning did not get home til well past 4am and since hubby was being nice about me going out I had to cook him dinner as a token of my appreciation 

so someone catch me up what have i missed 

maryanne did you get your bfp? damn i missed alot


----------



## maryanne1987

More a little faint positive hun. doctors dont think its a sticky one. Levels too low :-( they are being tested again Friday x


----------



## Lucy529

maryanne1987 said:


> More a little faint positive hun. doctors dont think its a sticky one. Levels too low :-( they are being tested again Friday x

many :hugs: i really hope that your little bean proves them wrong and it's a very sticky one hun FX for you :hugs:


----------



## maryanne1987

Sorry chimmi i missed ur earlier post. I have my fingers crossed for u


----------



## chimmi

I think its starting :( gutted. My Boyf nearly made me cry though I told him and he made a sad face and said no! No! Make it stop! Lol


----------



## maryanne1987

Thanks hun. Just gonna need u all till keep me going to Friday x


----------



## twinkletots

:dust:


maryanne1987 said:


> got sent to the epu to have my hcg levels tested. they are 13 so higher than friday when they were below 5. so i am pregnant although the doc says that the levels are way too low so not to get my hopes up as it will probaly end up being a chemical. on top of that my blood pressure is extremely high which isnt a good sign. i have had this before and lost the baby at 6 weeks so please just keep ur fingers crossed for me.

Sooooo hoping your wee bean sticks maryanne, are you ok? Have you been given any reasons why you have had recurrent miscarriages or tries any treatment that could help/

Sorry if thats way too personal a question, just feel for you cos I struggle after 2 losses

:dust:


----------



## maryanne1987

No its not to personal hun. Ive had every test under the sun but no explanations. There was talk of it being my immune system so they tried me on steroids but my body reacted badly to them so had to stop. On aspirin to just incase that's the reason. Guess Im just unlucky. Works out that way sometimes x


----------



## Lucy529

chimmi am so sorry hun :hugs: 

it seems that today we are feeling a little down and am sorry to add to it but i think that it is not going to happen for me either, i just don't feel it and so i decided that am getting back on my diet and going to start to exercise again tonight


----------



## Lucy529

maryanne i wish there was something that i could say to make you feel a little better 

and to the ladies that got af today am sorry girls but am going to keep FX for the next month 

and just to add congrats to blooming for her BFP sorry i missed your post


----------



## AMG36

Hey there! So I might possibly have a little hope... My sister is a high risk Dr. And I was talking to her today and he told me that if af doesn't come today then there is only 2 possible explanations. 1. My calendar is jacked 2. I'm preggo!! Hoping for the latter! Of no af by Thursday/Friday I'm peeing on a stick again!! Hope everyone is hanging in there with your tww!


----------



## maryanne1987

Im fine honestly. Lets just stay happy and positive. So how many ladies are waiting to.test now? x


----------



## chimmi

Lucy529 said:


> chimmi am so sorry hun :hugs:
> 
> it seems that today we are feeling a little down and am sorry to add to it but i think that it is not going to happen for me either, i just don't feel it and so i decided that am getting back on my diet and going to start to exercise again tonight

It just makes me more determined that next month I will be super healthy and will use opks to be sure of the O date, as I only guessed it this month. Will also temp. And do some excercise. And BD every day Woop! Good luck to you all! Xx


----------



## maryanne1987

See u have to stay positive amg. We are sending babydust ur way!


----------



## maryanne1987

And u too hun. Make sure u keep us posted x


----------



## chimmi

Yes I will probably stay on here stalking lol till I get to my next tww. And then I can join in the fun again haha. Xx


----------



## maryanne1987

U can still join in anyway. Just make up symptoms like most of us do Haha x


----------



## maryanne1987

Just call them very very very early symptoms lol x


----------



## Lucy529

oooh i want to join in on that LOL can i but mine are going to be imaginary ones for sure LOL


----------



## Panda.0x

.


----------



## Panda.0x

.


----------



## maryanne1987

Ooooh we had pain in the foot last night but never a pain in the toe. I will add it to the list lol


----------



## maryanne1987

Haha green wee. I love it!!!!


----------



## Panda.0x

.


----------



## Panda.0x

.


----------



## maryanne1987

Im honestly struggling to think of anything we haven't had as a symptom on here


----------



## Panda.0x

.


----------



## Lucy529

you girls are hilarious have we had, itchy feet?


----------



## maryanne1987

No we have had itchy nipples Alot tho! 
and by the amount of tests my oh uses panda i think he already thinks he's in with a chance lol x


----------



## Panda.0x

.


----------



## maryanne1987

Haha dont he walked around the other day with a pillow shoved up his top so he could see how being pregnant felt. Had to explain to him that it actually feels nothing like a pillow stuffed down ur top. Bless him lol x


----------



## Panda.0x

.


----------



## maryanne1987

Oh yea we are both off our trolley. Well suited lol. Never a dull moment in our house x


----------



## Panda.0x

.


----------



## maryanne1987

Im hitting the hard stuff... the Ben and jerry's is coming out lol x


----------



## Panda.0x

.


----------



## maryanne1987

Chocolate fudge brownie. Dont worry Im rocking the dressing gown and slippers look. Always makes me feel better.


----------



## Panda.0x

.


----------



## maryanne1987

I want doritoes and hot sauce. Lucy u have really made me wana try that lol x


----------



## Panda.0x

.


----------



## maryanne1987

Ive just realised that it always says there are guests viewing this thread. Wonder who they are. Hi guests!! Haha


----------



## Lucy529

maryanne your hilarious 

doritos and hot sauce is pretty good preg or not lol 

hey pandas posts are going crazy again it's only a .


----------



## maryanne1987

Ooooh mysterious.......Haha


----------



## Lucy529

lol r u enjoying your icecream?


----------



## RTR

Confused at the empty posts!
Maryanne and chimmi, I'm so sorry to hear the news. FX for a sticky bean, Maryanne!

I'm just stalking here atm. 

Don't suppose anyone know if IB happens in every pregnancy? I had pink wee earlier when I wiped lol, sorry for TMI,


----------



## maryanne1987

I reckon she's a super hero really Haha.
Its all gone :-(ate the whole tub. Ooops. Feel so sick now. How's ur night going?


----------



## maryanne1987

Ooooh hun sounds like a uti. I suffered like that earlier on in the week x


----------



## RTR

Ooooh fun. =[ I hate going to the docs. 
Hope sticky bean enjoys all that ice cream lol


----------



## maryanne1987

Well gotta try make him or her strong lol. Plus made mummy very happy. Yuck i feel awful. How have u been today x


----------



## maryanne1987

Right lovely ladies Im off to bed. Have a nice evening and i will catch u all Tomoro.
Lucy ur boss while Im gone k  x


----------



## RTR

Aww bless ya =]

Meh, I'm okay. I shouldn't complain really. My sickness isn't nearly as bad as last time but I daren't leave the house in case I'm sick in public.
OH has been getting pregnancy symptoms also, haha. Just desserts in my book.


----------



## Lucy529

night maryanne i will make you proud lol talk tom hope that your able to rest :hugs:

rtr i agree with maryanne it could be a uti those suckers. well i hope that the sickness is not to bad lol that your OH is getitng some symptoms totally agree with you its just desserts that is the least that they can get


----------



## RTR

Haha definitely... ^_^ 
Although it is like Man Flu, blimey! He even told me I was not allowed a long labour again. >.> He is such a wind up!

How are you? xx


----------



## mac1979

IB only occurs in about 10% of pregnancies.


----------



## AMG36

So still no AF... I looked at my HPT when I got home tonight and there is now a faint line.. I am wondering... Is this line for real and did it show up this morning just after I looked and got discouraged or is it an evaporation line?! Has this ever happened to anyone before?! It's an accu-clear brand hpt.


----------



## rhiannon240

Hey ladies, been mia today. Maryanne fx for you hun:hugs: . Well still no af and another bfn for me :(. Had a good cry and now just trying not to think about it. Don't understand what is going on with my body. The lady at the clinic said that there still is a chance, but I dont really think so. And they won't do a blood test, just said to come back in week or to if I don't get af. If I don't start next month I will have to find a doctor that does cash discounts. 

Hope everyone is doing ok. :hugs:


----------



## Lucy529

amg now i know you are going to strangle me for saying this but maybe give it a few more days at least one more and then test again and see what happens, sometimes were so anxious that we make it harder on ourselves (i know look who's talking LOL) or try again in the am with fmu again gl hun

rtr am doing good just passing the time now waiting on the witch to show her face 
sucks that your OH got only the man flu he should of gotten the nausea and some cravings and some cramps wouldn't hurt either lol just saying lol 

rhiannon as long as the witch has not shown up there is always hope so keep your chin up


----------



## AMG36

Thanks Lucy! If I can resist testing in the morning I will test Wednesday morning!!


----------



## Lucy529

new motto for you is resit ! resist !, although i might need to follow that myself lol gl to you either way hun but i think that giving it a few days might make a huge dif (says the one that poas every morning lol) but remeber resist ! resist ! LOL i am really bonkers


----------



## PerfectLilLie

I hope its not too late to join in on this thread :flower: congrats to all of the BFP and sending baby dust to everyone else.

I honestly have no idea what is going on with me. I had sex about a week ago but we used a condom however...I am now starting to think we weren't too careful with the being safe thing LOL. 

About 24 hours after the sex I had this annoying pain in my uterus area (went away later), less than 2 days after I got a light headed feeling and I still have that light headed, dizzy, spaced out feeling (to the point I almost pass out). I also can't seem to get enough sleep. My body aches, my nose is stuffed, and I seem to be eating all the time. Pimples have showed up, I feel nauseous but haven't been sick, lots of CM, sense of taste is out of whack...AND two nights in a row I was laying in bed reading and I could have sworn I sucked on a penny.

Either we weren't careful enough or he has super sperm that found a way out! :shrug: Either way I don't mind :blush:

Since my cycle is so out of whack I am waiting for another week to see if I am still feeling like this. Regardless I should go see the doctor to see why I am so dizzy, it is super scary.

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## maryanne1987

Good morning girlish. How are we all today? feeling ok i hope?
And amg if u Cant be sure the line developed in the time frame id disregard that test. Sure all the ladies will tell u how convincing evaps can be. Just re test. Ur still in with a great chance x


----------



## chimmi

AF isn't here yet. Was sure from last night she would be. But I am having crampy feelings but not sure if its from down there or from the back door... :/ she will be here by thw end of the day. Ergh.


----------



## maryanne1987

Aww Im sorry hun. Keep.a little hope tho. Some women swear af is on the way before they get their bfp x


----------



## chimmi

Ha, fingers crossed. that would be lush. Feel a bit sad about it even though I tried to convince myself i knew it would happen. Silly mind plays tricks.


----------



## maryanne1987

Its still really sad tho how ever much u prepare urself


----------



## twinkletots

maryanne1987 said:


> No its not to personal hun. Ive had every test under the sun but no explanations. There was talk of it being my immune system so they tried me on steroids but my body reacted badly to them so had to stop. On aspirin to just incase that's the reason. Guess Im just unlucky. Works out that way sometimes x

It's good you've been checked out and nothing wrong cos luck can change in the blink of an eye and positive thinking helps that.
You certainly got bags of positivity so hope that ur luck is on the turn.

All the symptoms sounding good ladies and remember no symptoms can be a symptom. Worked for me , although I did have lots of gas too!


----------



## babybemine

Gas seems to have dwindled down today. Still feeling bloated though.
Still waiting to test. Really don't want to be disappointed again. Last time I got my BFN and then AF showed the very next day.


----------



## maryanne1987

It is hard i no ladies but come on. Stay positive!


----------



## babybemine

maryanne1987 said:


> It is hard i no ladies but come on. Stay positive!

I want to be positive it is just hard getting hopes up so HIGH to be let down.

Waiting for my BFP. This month I am still in the running.:flower:


----------



## maryanne1987

That's the spirit! sure we will all be seeing ur bfp announcement in the next few days


----------



## babybemine

maryanne1987 said:


> That's the spirit! sure we will all be sing ur bfp announcement in the next few days

_*FX*_


----------



## maryanne1987

So anyone gonna be testing today?


----------



## babybemine

Mouth has a funny taste to it.....pregnancy symptom or failure to brush my teeth yet. I did eat a chocolate chip cookie so shouldn't i be tasting that?

I keep smelling weird odors....pregnancy symptom or dirty house

....you be the judge.:thumbup:


----------



## maryanne1987

Haha well we will just say they are symptoms for now until proved otherwise


----------



## Lucy529

morning ladies happy to see that we are still cheering each other on :)


----------



## maryanne1987

morning lucy, well done at keeping things going well i was gone. u make a great boss, not as good as me though obviously  haha x


----------



## Petzy

Ok crazy symptoms spotters - help me out here!! 

I woke up today and almost immediately had very bad nausea and low back pain - this never happens to be other than the morning I get AF - that yucky queasy/nausea feeling along with low back pain - It felt almost like AF was here! And she is a week away! If I didnt have the low back pain to go along with it I may pass the nausea off as anything else.. but its causing me to get my hopes up just a little..

What do you think about this? I am only 6DPO - is it far too early to feel anything like this?

I had to lie back down after breakfast and was a half hour late to work because of it... it is still here but better than earlier for sure...

Thoughts?


----------



## Lucy529

marryanne of course i could never be as great a boss as you but i try lol


----------



## maryanne1987

well they say implantatation occurs betwwen 6-10 dpo and then it takes a few days for the hormones to build up enough in ur system to cause symptoms although some women implant early so who knows? dont worry nothing sounds too odd or strange here, if u listen to us we have all been having symptoms from like 2dpo. all in our heads of course but hey we have had fun lol x


----------



## maryanne1987

how u feeling today lucy?


----------



## Petzy

maryanne1987 said:


> well they say implantatation occurs betwwen 6-10 dpo and then it takes a few days for the hormones to build up enough in ur system to cause symptoms although some women implant early so who knows? dont worry nothing sounds too odd or strange here, if u listen to us we have all been having symptoms from like 2dpo. all in our heads of course but hey we have had fun lol x

I wonder if its possible for implantation itself to cause that feeling though....

Thanks :)


----------



## Lucy529

i am good i guess another test and another BFN i think that it is time for me to come to the reality that this is not going to happen this month and tbh am ok with that i am looking at the bright side of things and the big one for me is that i get to get back on my new program and keep losing the weight so that helps keep my head up 

how about you how are you doing?

petzy anything is possible


----------



## AMG36

Still no AF for me... This wait is getting intense!


----------



## maryanne1987

lucy please dont count urself out yet hun. just give it a few more days k. u never know what may happen. and ooooooh how exciting amg!


----------



## Lucy529

maryanne am not completely counting myself out but am trying not to set my self up for a horrible let down, the last time that i got my hopes up i went into a bit of a depression and put on more weight that i ever had i was doing so good on the diet program and was off it for more than a week and (although it might sound vain on my part) i don't want to lose all my efforts on something that might not happen but believe me i know that am still in the running until the witch shows am just planning ahead


----------



## SddnlyBbyCrzy

AMG how many dpo are you? I am guessing that I am about 16... either I am WAY off, or I have a BFP in my future. So far just BFNs though, and AF still isn't here. This has happened to be in the past when going off BC though, AF has been a week late. I am not getting ahead of myself until it has been a week+ late.


----------



## babybemine

AMG I am so happy for you. FX that bean sticks.

Lets make this 5BFP's

Lets all join together and go all:grr: on the nasty :witch:


----------



## maryanne1987

aww lucy, well that is a sensible way to think. ive still got my fingers crossed for ya. 
cant wait to see if my levels have risin friday. then i can officially class myself as having a bfp! please all keep ur fingers crossed for me.


----------



## babybemine

maryanne1987 said:


> aww lucy, well that is a sensible way to think. ive still got my fingers crossed for ya.
> cant wait to see if my levels have risin friday. then i can officially class myself as having a bfp! please all keep ur fingers crossed for me.

*FX*


----------



## Lucy529

Maryanne I will def keep everything crossed for you for friday hun ok so FXFXFXFXFXFXFXFXFXFXFXFXFXFXFX !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## maryanne1987

thank u all i really do appreciate it. so whos testing next then?


----------



## Lucy529

well tom is my drs apt so am getting another frer out LOL and then am going to ask for some blood work at the apt to make sure and then see what the dr wants to do 
i know that we are going to be talking alot about my sugar levels can you believe they never called me back to tell me what they were i should call and ask so am prepared tom when i go lol


----------



## SddnlyBbyCrzy

FX Maryanne! I think I am holding out to test on Friday (if I can!)


----------



## AMG36

According to my calendar I am 16 DPO so I'm either preggo or my calendar is off. The longest cycle I have ever had is 34 days... today is day 32. Last year when I was preggo I waited until the 35th day to test... crazy because it was on Nov. 30th... same as day 35 is this year...CRAZY! My nipps are VERY itchy since last night and I am all of a sudden really congested - that might just be allergies though. Anyone test this morning?! I got another bfn but I'm not losing hope!


----------



## maryanne1987

doctors are rubbish. i hate them. hope it goes well for u lucy :)


----------



## maryanne1987

no dont lose hope. ur baby could just be shy and not ready to say hello yet :)


----------



## Lucy529

amg FX for you too hun 

maryanne am not fond of drs either but i liked her she is the only one that heard me about trying clomid (only two cycles) but way better than what i was getting from my other dr and she was preg (how she didn't get my desire for a baby is beyond me) she didn't want me on this program that am on though and ordered bq to check my sugars bc she didn't believe that i was actually of my meds bc i was eating better so we shall see what happens tom


----------



## SddnlyBbyCrzy

I do feel like doctors just try to get you in and out of there, and do not really listen! UGH, good luck to you both!!

Amg, we are both "16" dpo! Hopefully we will both have BFPs soon. Like Maryanne said, don't lose hope. I haven't yet, but I am not getting excited yet either. Itchy boobs sounds like a good sign! I have been crampy on and off for a week, but still nothing yet. I keep thinking it is AF coming then it isn't.


----------



## maryanne1987

make sure u tell her whats what lucy! lol. its such a shame they wont give u a longer course of clomid.


----------



## maryanne1987

thats how i have felt in all my pregnancies. like AF is gonna arrive any minute. it lasts for the first few weeks. just all stay positive cause ur symptoms are sounding great. sure we are gonna get a few more bfp's!!


----------



## AMG36

@SddnlyBbyCrzy - Me too! I keep feeling really crampy and then nothing happens. Now I'm itchy... I don't want to get ahead of myself and be over hopeful but this itchiness is nothing like I have ever experienced before. When are you testing??


----------



## Lucy529

maryanne that is one of the reasons we are going to take a break and allow me to lose more weight i lost 15 in three and a half weeks but then i stopped exercising and eating a lot of pumpkim pie LOL but today is a new beginning am back on my routine and gonna do my workout

we are hoping that with me getting to a healthy weight it could do the trick for me i have read a lot about women with pcos that lose weight and they are able to conceive so am aiming and hoping that it works that way for me


----------



## SddnlyBbyCrzy

Amg, I am trying to wait until Friday, but I don't know if I can! I last tested on Sunday and it was BFN. The longest I have ever been is a week late before AF arrived, so I wanted to just give it a chance in case it was one of those months. I've taken too many tests already!


----------



## AMG36

@SddnlyBbyCrzy - Yes, me too. I tested Monday and today...Now I must wait till Friday! haha. We can do it together! :) Is this your first?


----------



## SddnlyBbyCrzy

Sounds great, it is just a few days, we can do it! It is my first! Your's as well?

FX for no AF!


----------



## maryanne1987

well thats sounds a great plan lucy. i hope it will work for u! ive read some women say losing weight helps with pcos so hopefully that should do the trick for u :)


----------



## AMG36

Yes, we can make it to Friday with no AF!! haha.. My second pregnancy (if bfp) but we lost our first at 17 weeks.. :(


----------



## Lucy529

but i still want to be a crazy symptom spotter lol i think that we are going to do the ntnp method although my hubby is leaning more towards using something to prevent but i am not sure am ready to go to that yet


----------



## maryanne1987

its gotta suit both of u hun hasnt it. just have a speak to him and tell him how u feel. maybe the ntnp method might work. ive read alot of ladies who started doing that and once the pressure was off they got their bfp right away. i hope my little bean sticks but if the worst happens then we will be taking a break. these last 6 years have just been so much that it would be good to give my head a break


----------



## SddnlyBbyCrzy

I'm sorry that is tough, FX this is it for us! I keep feeling like I can't tell if I am nauseous or hungry!


----------



## AMG36

It's ok! We are ok now...I'm just happy to be TTC again!!! Yes, I agree. I feel hungry but then I think about eating and I feel like 'yuck'! This congestion is also killing me today...I keep sneezing and my nose is all stuffy. Is that a symptom??


----------



## maryanne1987

yep it sure is. with all my pregnancies i have always felt i was developing a cold before getting my bfp. with my angel daughter it stayed right up till i lost her at 21 weeks. apparently some women have it the whole pregnancy.


----------



## AMG36

Aww...I'm sorry for you loss. I know the feeling! Well then just another thing to add to my list of pluses right now...however annoying this congestion is..I'll take it if means BFP!


----------



## maryanne1987

u go girl. i always take it as a really good sign. its the one thing thats always swings it for me :)


----------



## AMG36

This most definitely did not happen last year but neither did itchy nipps... and I don't remember feeling like AF was about to arrive at any second and let me tell you I feel really crampy right now... but then it goes and comes. Every time I go potty I get so nervous! LOL. This congestion is also giving me a headache.


----------



## maryanne1987

ive read alot of ladies mention itchy nipples as a symtom before they get their bfp. can honestly say ive never had that. i feel left out lol.


----------



## SddnlyBbyCrzy

Haha I feel the same way, I don't want to go pee and be disappointed! My cramps are also coming and going. For now I am embracing every ache, pain, and feeling.


----------



## SddnlyBbyCrzy

I have seen that too, my nipples are not itchy either... :sad2: They did hurt for a solid week after O, but not any more.


----------



## AMG36

If I could send you some of my itchiness I totally would!! :)


----------



## maryanne1987

thanks, what a kind offer  haha. nice to see some new crazy ladies on the thread :)


----------



## rhiannon240

:wave:Good morning ladies.


----------



## maryanne1987

morning (or afternoon as it is here lol) how are u today?


----------



## Classof14

Im 16 weeks pregnant and every time i eat chicken or honey nut cheerios i get sick. Could this be the baby being picky?? Im a first time mom


----------



## rhiannon240

Im okay. Got another bfn yesterday at the clinic :(. They wont do a blood test. So im counting myself out as im now 14 days late. I guess if I don't start next next month I will find a doctor. 

How are you today?


----------



## maryanne1987

aww im sorry hun. perhaps if u find a dcotor they can figure out whats going on for u :)


----------



## maryanne1987

hi classof14. not sure this is the best place for ur question as its a forum for ladies ttc so alot of ladies here havent had a pregnancy. but no the baby isnt being picky, thats just morning sickness, well they call it that but it can happen anytime. just avoid the foods that make u ill. ginger helps. nibble on small pieces of freshly chopped, or ginger biscuits :)


----------



## Blondhopeful

Hi girls :) hope everyone is doing well. I've been busy with work the last 2 days. It's snowing outside and looks like a winter wonderland. I see some more symptoms have come up. No itchy boobies just heavy painful ones. I've been irritable since yesterday and I started having AF like cramps today. I afraid to go to the bathroom as well. No AF yet. Had a bit of a drop in my temp yesterday but it went up a bit today. I really really want a BFP and I pray we all get one soon.


----------



## maryanne1987

we are all crossing our fingers for u :)


----------



## Blondhopeful

Thanks Maryanne. I am greatful to everyone on here and happy i found this site. Makes me get through a difficult time that the OH just doesn't understand. I hope that your little bean sticks :)


----------



## maryanne1987

thats the good thing about this site, lots of ladies in the same position. ive been lucky to have a great bunch of ladies on this thread. hope u will all stick around and keep us posted on when u all get ur bfp's :)


----------



## SddnlyBbyCrzy

Awwww thanks AMG, that is so sweet! If any more symptoms pop up I'll send them your way!


----------



## Lucy529

girl you know that your stuck with me now LOL


----------



## maryanne1987

oh god. might have to change the name of the thread so u cant find it haha


----------



## AMG36

I just ate my lunch (grilled chicken) about 15 minutes ago and I am super nauseous right now...holy cow! :) Never thought I'd be so happy to feel this sick. LOL


----------



## SddnlyBbyCrzy

I was in class a bit ago and the girl next to me opened her coffee mug. I felt like I got slapped in the face with the smell of green tea. I don't know if I am actually smelling things stronger, or if I am noticing smells more because I am looking for them to be stronger... :wacko:


----------



## maryanne1987

Oh the joys of the tww. The is it real or in my head situation. Ive had Alot of those lol


----------



## chimmi

I'm so annoyed that my nausea and other symptoms were just a load of rubbish as AF started today. I THREW up a Chinese takeaway, gee what a waste lol


----------



## maryanne1987

Im sorry chimmi. Ive had months where i swear Ive had symptoms too and got bfn's. Wonder if we just want it so much our brain convinces us we have symptoms?


----------



## chimmi

Yes deffo. I'm under a lot of stress from work atm and keep having panic attacks and palpitations In the night, and I get so anxious about going to bed I get myself worked up. So annoying. Probably not a good start for TTC when stressed out either is it


----------



## AMG36

HA! I am definitely smelling things stronger than ever! I can smell someone coming down the hall at work with something and my cube-mates think I'm crazy! :)


----------



## maryanne1987

No stress doesn't help hun. My son is autistic and he suffers with panic attacks. No how scary they are. Have u tried anything to help stop them?


----------



## chimmi

Well I suffer from migraines too and the doc has put me on beta blockers about 3 months ago, which are for anxiety and stress. But only the last few weeks I've been having palpitations every night. Was going to go back to the doc, everyone keeps telling me to.


----------



## maryanne1987

I would hun. U may find when all this stops that u will get ur bfp right away


----------



## chimmi

Yeah I'm not happy about being on beta blockers anyway at my age. Don't like the thought of them, they slow down the heart beat. My stress will be over in a few weeks anyway got a new dentist starting in Jan so I can't wait. Would it be good idea to go to doc about my beta blockers/panic attacks and say I'm TTC ?


----------



## maryanne1987

Defiantly hun. U want to make sure that they wouldn't be effecting ur fertility in anyway and also if u did fall pregnant would they effect the baby in any way.


----------



## chimmi

Yeah I read the leaflet and it said something about IF you are pregnant to see your doc. Will make an appt this week see if I can start coming off them x


----------



## maryanne1987

He may just alter ur med to something that's a little safer to take hun. But its defo worth a mention to the doc just in case.


----------



## chimmi

Yeah I will do, thanks. My sister is a pharmacy tech and she said she doesnt like the sound of my side affects and to see the doc. She doesn't know I'm TTC


----------



## maryanne1987

Well it could be the cause of ur symptoms this month hun. U never know.


----------



## chimmi

Yeah probably. The tablets make me freezing cold and exhausted which is horrible. Haven't felt right since I've been on them. Haven't exercised since I started them coz I'm so tired all the time which is crap, so now I've put on weight. Boo lol


----------



## maryanne1987

Dont. Ive eaten so much junk this tww that i must have put on weight. Ive hidden the scales so i Cant check Haha


----------



## chimmi

Omg. I was on slimming world when this whole ttc thing started. Lost 8.5 pounds and then had my tww. And I swear I'm back to the start. Makes me sad. Just can't stop!


----------



## SddnlyBbyCrzy

AMG, I am struggling with this waiting to test till Friday thing already! Good thing I am not at home, and out of tests!!


----------



## maryanne1987

We all do it. I spend the first two weeks of my cycle eating nothing but salad to try lose the tww weight lol.


----------



## AMG36

Hahaha! Me too! It's so difficult to not think about it!


----------



## SddnlyBbyCrzy

Not having AF should just be a good enough sign, but it just isn't!! I WANT TO KNOW! This is so distracting...


----------



## maryanne1987

Girlies can we try stick to one convo at a time. Makes reading the thread confusing for new people. Also here we all try to talk together rather than having separate convos. It comes across as rude.


----------



## AMG36

Hot flashes anyone?!


----------



## SddnlyBbyCrzy

YES! I have a heater under my desk because the building is cold, and I keep having to turn it off because I am getting overheated... which I might add never happens to me. I am _always_ cold!


----------



## maryanne1987

Im the opposite. Im bloody freezing. Got the heating up so high it feels like an oven. So funny cause countdown to pregnancy lists both chills and hot flushes as symptoms. Starting to think everything is a possible symptom.


----------



## rhiannon240

Sorry Chimmi :hugs: I also suffer from chronic migraines so I can relate about the side effects of those meds. Unfortunately nothing has worked for me so know I dont take anything


----------



## SddnlyBbyCrzy

I think you are right. There were days that I would google ______ (fill in the blank with symptom) ttc ___ (#)dpo and no matter how odd, it always came up


----------



## rhiannon240

I am freezing right now too! But thats not really odd for me:)


----------



## maryanne1987

Haha mind u it is winter so me being cold isn't probably that odd. See i no Im pregnant but Im still crazy symptom spotting. Something not right there lol


----------



## SddnlyBbyCrzy

Haha, see it isn't crazy, since you know you are! We should just gauge how we feel compared to you.


----------



## rhiannon240

Hope you dont mind me sticking around, even tho im most likely out. I just really like this thread, and it makes me smile.


----------



## maryanne1987

Course we dont rhiannon. Ur one of the girlies. U have to stick around x


----------



## maryanne1987

I wouldn't do that. Im anything but normal.Haha


----------



## rhiannon240

Thank you Maryanne! :)


----------



## AMG36

Where is everyone from? I'm from So. Florida.


----------



## Lucy529

r any of you ladies in the mood for something sweet? i want something but don't know what lol


----------



## maryanne1987

Your welcome hun


----------



## AMG36

OMG...I just had a birthday cake pop from SBux! YUM!!!!!


----------



## rhiannon240

Lucy I just had a rootbeer float. Yum

Im from western Washington


----------



## maryanne1987

Im.always in the mood for something sweet lol. Could just eat some ice cream. 
Im from south Wales hun


----------



## Lucy529

amg birthday cake pop that sounds so good i want one

rootbeer floats are good too but am more in the cake mood lol

am from co


----------



## maryanne1987

whats a root beer float? have to explain to us crazy welsh girls lol


----------



## chimmi

Can I stick around even though I'm out? Feel like I should keep away lol. But dont want to be out of the loop, and need to keep spirits up. I will just quietly observe...and stalk... You wont even know I'm here haha :)


----------



## AMG36

Root Beer float is the soda Root Beer with vanilla ice cream in it = YUM!!!


----------



## maryanne1987

chimmi dont be daft i just told the same to rhiannon. ur all more than welcome :)


----------



## maryanne1987

ooooooh we dont get those over here :(


----------



## Lucy529

chimmi i say you can stay too am staying LOL they would miss us to much 

rootbeer floats are dleish even better than doritos and hot sauce lol 

well ladies am off to work will talk to you all later behave ok


----------



## chimmi

Cheers girls :) Isn't that the same as ice cream soda?


----------



## maryanne1987

why i have i not heard of that? lol


----------



## chimmi

Haha I don't know. It's just cream soda fizzy drink and a dollop of ice cream ontop. Pretty gross really!


----------



## MissJamie

Hi ladies! I find myself popping between the TTC forums and the TWW forums since I'm in both boats right now, it's our first month TTC and I'm 4DPO and not testing until Dec 8. I'm already driving myself nuts about the TWW! I want to read up on everything possibly about being pregnant and research baby names and all kinds of stuff, and I have to keep telling myself to slow down because if I get my BFP I'll have nine months to occupy myself with all those exciting things! Any ideas on how to stay sane during the next week and a half?


----------



## AMG36

Yes MissJamie, stay in this group! HAHA... we are all crazy and it will keep your mind occupied! :)


----------



## maryanne1987

ooooh chimmy i want one lol. and welcome to the madness! not sure we can keep u sane lol x


----------



## SddnlyBbyCrzy

I have to agree, and I am from Northern New York (state not city)... ice cream and soda just do not mix! It gets all fizzy and creamy and I'm just not a fan! But yes they are the same thing. Root Beer Float is just specifically root beer and vanilla ice cream.


----------



## maryanne1987

whats root beer? Im so confused lol


----------



## chimmi

Me and my boyf have chosen a name (boys and girls) AND bought a penguin outfit for a newborn baby ( yes we are crazy). Picked the colour scheme for the nursery ttoo... And haven't got a BFP lol. Here's to TTC month number 2!


----------



## maryanne1987

ive a whole wardrobe of newborn clothes and cute baby outfits, cant get much crazier than that haha. good job tho, if my little bean sticks we are quite well prepared lol


----------



## chimmi

Aw glad its not just us then! Boyf bought it last week coz he couldn't resist. I had been aww'ing at it the week before. Better to have some stuff though if you are planning on having one. Buy it bit by bit lol.


----------



## maryanne1987

that was our plan. for such little things they dont half cost alot. oh and poop alot. u ladies have it all to come lol


----------



## smarties75

maryanne1987 said:


> got sent to the epu to have my hcg levels tested. they are 13 so higher than friday when they were below 5. so i am pregnant although the doc says that the levels are way too low so not to get my hopes up as it will probaly end up being a chemical. on top of that my blood pressure is extremely high which isnt a good sign. i have had this before and lost the baby at 6 weeks so please just keep ur fingers crossed for me.

Fingers crossed MaryAnne. Hope baby bean sticks and all goes well for you.


----------



## chimmi

Yeah i suppose Its not such a crazy idea if you have actually decided to ttc! Very sensible actually :) aren't we clever! Haha, hows you getting on Maryanne?


----------



## maryanne1987

thanks for that smarties :)
yea im good chimmi, just keeping busy. be sooooo glad to get friday over then i can finally announce weather my little bean is gonna stick around or not. just ordered a chinese so that has cheered me up lol


----------



## babybemine

not really feeling like AF is coming soon. Have lower back pain, slight gas now, slight nausea...don't really feel like eating to much, disturbed sleep...only slept about 4 hours and body said it was enough. Too bad I have to work a 12 hour shift in a few hours. 

Did not take my prenatal before bed since i read that it can disturb your sleep...hmmm.

Feeling a twinge in my left side. 

increased smell

FX


----------



## maryanne1987

just realised i havent changed the title to announce my own pregnancy. does anyone think i should or should i wait till after friday? would it be bad luck? x


----------



## RTR

Evening Ladies! Am I allowed to stick around >.> 

So, sore bewbees are definitely a sign of pregnancy! My right nip feels like I'm being carved out with a sharp knife! So painful. =[


----------



## maryanne1987

course u are. the more the merrier :) ur one of the original crazy girlies.
i agree it is a sign. mine feel like they are on fire tonight. im in agony everytime i move. ladies defo not a crazy symptom but a genuine real one lol


----------



## RTR

Maryanne, I think it might be a good idea to wait and then when you get a definite sticky bean positive you can put a huge title =D


----------



## RTR

Bloody pains! I hate them =[

How are you today Maryanne? x


----------



## maryanne1987

yea im ok. just very achey and starting to feel very sick tonight. im actually quite excited by this as if morning (or evening) sickness is kicking in then it may be a sign my levels are rising. my sis is a nurse and she agreed it was a good sign :) i normally suffer with it terribly so was hoping it would start. how are u today?


----------



## AMG36

Still no af for me. I'm heading to bed bc I am exhausted! (Good sign)! Bed at 7:30pm.. Wow! G'Nite ladies! Fx for everyone testing tomorrow!


----------



## maryanne1987

night night hun :)


----------



## maryanne1987

View attachment 522481


----------



## maryanne1987

lines looking darker too :)


----------



## RTR

OMGOSH! I see that BFP! I see that without even clicking the picture =D YAAAY

I'm alright, cold, tired and sore BB's but that's about it. Poor OH is suffering bad with sympathy pains and nausea. We are apparently sharing the burden. I get days where I'm feeling rough as a badgers arse and he is fine, and vice versa! It was his turn today.


----------



## maryanne1987

ah i love mens 'sympathy symptoms'. think its just their way of making sure they get a bit of the attention lol


----------



## RTR

Haha I know =] 

Only popped on to say hello tbh, glad I saw your BFP =D! To the title you go! =P

It's bedtime for us now, I'm up with the baby in the morning to take him to stay and play! Thank God for tea! lol

Ninight hun x


----------



## maryanne1987

night night :) x


----------



## rhiannon240

Thats a pretty good line Maryanne! Yay


----------



## maryanne1987

thank u :) im still not getting my hopes too high but the line is visible now where as on monday i had to squint to see it so figure my levels must have risen a bit. just have to see what the epu say friday. how are u tonight?


----------



## rhiannon240

Well fx fx for you. Im ok, at this point just trying to stay as relaxed as possible. So maybe if im not stressing about it I will start. Doing better than I was yesterday so thats a good thing


----------



## maryanne1987

Im so sorry for what ur going through hun. Must be awful for u.


----------



## rhiannon240

Thank you. its been a little hard but I will be alright. It helps being able to vent to someone other than oh :)

Its just so odd cause I have always been regular :wacko:


----------



## maryanne1987

Have they given u any possible causes at all?


----------



## rhiannon240

No I don't have a regular doc and the nurse at the clinic didn't really say much. If I don't start next month I will have to save up and find a doc.


----------



## rhiannon240

Im hoping my body will just sort itself out by next month:)


----------



## maryanne1987

I would try to see one hun. Even if just to put ur mind at rest x


----------



## rhiannon240

Yeah, I think you're right. Guess I better start saving!


----------



## maryanne1987

So sorry hun. We moan about the nhs here but at least it means u can see a doctor a little more easily. Won't be complaining about it anymore now x


----------



## rhiannon240

Lol...yeah and I've tried to get state assistance but hubby makes to much. Which is good mostly. I would qualify if I was preggo tho.


----------



## maryanne1987

Just a difficult position for u to be in hun. Wish there was something i could do.
Right ladies Im heading off to bed. Speak to u all Tomoro x


----------



## rhiannon240

Thank you! you have helped just by listening. :hugs:
Good night hope u get lots of rest


----------



## bloominbroody

maryanne1987 said:


> Haha green wee. I love it!!!!

Hi!
A few more symptoms for u ladies, insomnia has kicked in, cramps similar to af but different, Gassy both ends & bright yellow wee ( thought i was imagining it lol)
really noisy tummy like growling & gurgling too.
Hope this helps u ladies 
X


----------



## bloominbroody

Maryanne i deffo see that bfp without clicking on the pic!!
Chimmi sorry af showed, gl for a Christmas bfp!

Thanks for the congrats Lucy :)

How's everyone? 
U ladies keep this thread going i just had to read thru over 10 pages!! Lol 

oh ice cream soda! I love it but its nicer at a coffee shop, i used to have coca cola & vanilla icecream yum!!
Im trying to not have fizzy drinks now as im quite a cola addict usually.
Wondering when my icecream cravings will kick in as both my pg of my boys i had bowls & bowls of it, even went 24hr Asda at like 2am for more!

I've decided to announce im preg in the new yr, gonna send out happy new yr cards to my mum & close family with the news & when they know will announce on fb too.

Sorry im going on!
Got a stinking cold atm constant sneezed & nose blowing. 

I think.my tastebuds have kicked in, was eating fruit yogurt & when it reached the back of my throat it went sour :/ Yuk! So deffo off that for now 

catch up again later xxx


----------



## maryanne1987

Oh the joys of pregnancy ey lol. U ladies have it all to look forward to


----------



## babybemine

Sitting at work wondering if there is life in my stomach. Wishing and hoping. Feel different but thinking I am not. Trying to stay positive and too afraid to test.


----------



## bloominbroody

Gl baby we've all been there wondering if a life is in there growing x


----------



## maryanne1987

Its the fun part of the tww! x


----------



## bloominbroody

I know Maryanne and it just the start! Im going to make a doc appointment today to make it official x


----------



## maryanne1987

Awwww that's a great plan hun. How u feeling today?


----------



## bloominbroody

I can't see a doc til 21st December as they're all booked up. Bit of a bummer but mw don't usually wanna see u til around 8wks.
Im ok just constantly blowing my nose, i think I've put rudolf out of the job with my red nose lol

v v noisy tummy & really hungry atm

how r u today? X


----------



## maryanne1987

Sick as a pig today. Never been so happy to be sick tho. Another good test too so feeling pretty confident that all is ok tho Friday will tell all x


----------



## SddnlyBbyCrzy

Congrats Ladies! Glad things are looking up Maryanne. As for me, I am out :nope: AF came last night. Reaaaaaally makes me think that I have gone insane the last two weeks.


----------



## babybemine

SddnlyBbyCrzy said:


> Congrats Ladies! Glad things are looking up Maryanne. As for me, I am out :nope: AF came last night. Reaaaaaally makes me think that I have gone insane the last two weeks.

:hugs::hugs2:<3 Hugs to you. Get your self ready for a brand new month. To bad we ccouldn't keep the nasty :witch: from visiting you.


----------



## maryanne1987

Aww Im so sorry hun. Honestly ur not crazy. We have all been in the same position. U just want it badly and the mind can play cruel tricks x


----------



## AMG36

SddnlyBbyCrzy said:


> Congrats Ladies! Glad things are looking up Maryanne. As for me, I am out :nope: AF came last night. Reaaaaaally makes me think that I have gone insane the last two weeks.

OH NO!! I'm sorry! You'll get a little bean next time!


----------



## RTR

Afternoon Ladies! Nausea SUCKS. Hate it. What a stupid pregnancy symptom! Serves no damn purpose. Gosh, I get angry when I feel sick.

Got my first MW appt on 27th of December =D


----------



## maryanne1987

Aww that's fab. Im waiting till i get the all clear Friday then i will be doing the same. Will get my 6 week scan before xmas to so Im Soooo excited. Just hope levels are up Friday.
And ur right pregnancy sickness serves no purpose. Does anyone know why u get it?


----------



## mac1979

I think something about the hormones causes morning sickness. Until today my nausea started at 1:30 or so, today it has been since I got up (about 2 hours ago).


----------



## maryanne1987

Mines been pretty constant to but Im so happyto have symptoms that i dont care lol x


----------



## mac1979

My bloating is out of control too.


----------



## maryanne1987

Thank god i dont have that yet. I get so big quickly that Im making the most of still fitting into normal jeans lol x


----------



## mwaah

Congrats on the BFP's ladies and I hope your results are perfect on Friday Maryanne.

Sorry for those with AF, as for me not feeling hopeful but only time will tell xxx


----------



## maryanne1987

Have u had any promising symptoms hun? x


----------



## mwaah

Nothing since the day of crying lol grrr I'm hoping its a good sign as never have any symptoms with DS xxx


----------



## maryanne1987

Some women get no symptoms before there bfp. when are u gonna test? x


----------



## Rae81

Congrats Maryanne!!! I hope Friday goes ok for you hun....I'm am sure it will xxx


----------



## maryanne1987

Thank u. I really appreciate all of ur support x


----------



## mwaah

Well I did use an IC and nothing. Have a few left so will use those up and if I can't resist I will get a FRER for Sat and Sun!! Due Mon/Tue eeekk xxxx


----------



## maryanne1987

Aww i have everything crossed for u hun x


----------



## mwaah

Thanks, so happy you got yours though. Thats karma for cheering me up the other night xxx


----------



## maryanne1987

Thank u hun  just praying little bean sticks around now. U will get ur bfp soon. Im sure of it. Be great to get another bfp here x


----------



## AMG36

Still no AF for me! I might run home on my lunch break to take another test though I am trying hard to wait till tomorrow morning! What should I do?!


----------



## maryanne1987

Well last week i got all my faint lines with afternoon urine. Bfn's with fmu. Give it a try


----------



## AMG36

Oh really?! I've always read and heard that morning urine is the best! I'm totally heading home then to test! I am going to pick up a new test too because the ones used on Monday and Tuesday mornings were old...from last year! So maybe my bfn was b/c of the old test! I'm excited now! Yay!


----------



## maryanne1987

Ive always read fmu was best. But since i am a poas addict and was testing afternoons as well i noticed all my lines were appearing then. My lines are still better with afternoon urine now. Fingers crossed for u x


----------



## babybemine

Caved in and got a frer :bfn: :nope:
Waiting for the AF.


----------



## maryanne1987

Im.sorry hun. Dont lose hope til she does show though x


----------



## babybemine

maryanne1987 said:


> Im.sorry hun. Dont lose hope til she does show though x

Praying for a :af: zone.


----------



## maryanne1987

We will all make sure we keep our fingers crossed for u x


----------



## annmariecrisp

OMG!! I missed soooo much!! Congrats Mary-Anne and all BFP's!! xxxxx


----------



## maryanne1987

Thank u  how are u hun?


----------



## SddnlyBbyCrzy

AMG36 said:


> Oh really?! I've always read and heard that morning urine is the best! I'm totally heading home then to test! I am going to pick up a new test too because the ones used on Monday and Tuesday mornings were old...from last year! So maybe my bfn was b/c of the old test! I'm excited now! Yay!

Any Luck?


----------



## RTR

I heard once that morning sickness helps keep bad bacteria and food poisoning at bay by expelling everything before a real sickness kicks in...

But then again, I'm rarely "ill" with stomach bugs and whatnot. =[


----------



## maryanne1987

Me either. But always get morning sickness really bad :S
ouchhhhh my boob hurts. That's right . Just the one. Now there's a crazy symptom for u.


----------



## AMG36

Another BFN... UGH! Man oh man...I'm really starting to hope for a miracle now!


----------



## maryanne1987

Still no witch tho hun. Ur not out till she shows


----------



## RTR

maryanne1987 said:


> Me either. But always get morning sickness really bad :S
> ouchhhhh my boob hurts. That's right . Just the one. Now there's a crazy symptom for u.

My right boob has been killing me for ages! Espesh the nip lol 




AMG36 said:


> Another BFN... UGH! Man oh man...I'm really starting to hope for a miracle now!

How many dpo are you now? I didn't get a positive until 16dpo x


----------



## maryanne1987

I just dont get why its just the one? how strange. They dont warn u of things like this in pregnancy books. ' Beware ur one boob may get sore' lol


----------



## RTR

Haha no they don't. I've been sat with a cup of tea pressed to my chest this evening, now it has calmed down a bit lol


----------



## maryanne1987

Ive been using those breast pads u can put in the fridge. Its the most soothing thing ever.


----------



## AMG36

17 DPO if my calendar is right!


----------



## maryanne1987

Will ur doctor do any bloods hun so u could get a definite answer?


----------



## AMG36

I'm sure he would if I called and asked but I'd rather just wait it out...hate to take time out of work for a Dr. visit if it isn't necessary. Today is day 33 of my cycle and the longest cycle I have ever had is 34 days. I am going to test again on Friday assuming no AF and if I still get a bfn I will call the Dr. Fx


----------



## SddnlyBbyCrzy

Sounds like a good plan. I know how frustrating it can be though!


----------



## RTR

I'm a bit scared to make them cold because I think it's the cold that makes mine sore lol


----------



## maryanne1987

Hopefully u will get ur bfp so no need for the doctors 
anyone having any new symptoms tonight?


----------



## RTR

AMG, I would just wait it out and see if AF comes. I got to that point in the end and kaboom BFP lol 
Just relax and we will send you Anti-AF dust lol


----------



## maryanne1987

Haha another new invention for the thread


----------



## bloominbroody

Evening ladies :)
Maryanne glad ur having symptoms although crappy too i guess being sicky.

Sorry to the ladies af got 
x


----------



## maryanne1987

How are u tonight hun?


----------



## MissJamie

Hi ladies, it's 5DPO for me today... wondering what the earliest I could just use dollar store tests would be. This waiting is killing me!


----------



## maryanne1987

Hi hun. To get an accurate result ur looking at around 10dpo x


----------



## Lucy529

hi ladies boy you are all a chatty bunch had to catch up on like 5 or 6 pages LOL but its nice to see you all getting sick although we hate it it will be so worth it at the end lol

maryanne how are you hun?

sorry sddly that af got you but will keep my fx for next cycle 

hi to anyone else i missed


----------



## maryanne1987

Hey hun. How did the doctors go? x


----------



## Lucy529

pretty good they were surprised at how well i am doing with no diabetic meds so that was nice she told me she was proud of me and that i am proof that it can be controled with diet and exercise :happydance: that made my day 

she did put me back on metformin but low dose bc that will improve my chances of conceiving she did tell me that 11 or 12 dpo is still a little early to know if am preg or not so told me to give it a week and test again but they are going to be doing the blood test too and see what that says so fx somethign shows up on there lol 

told her my plans and she agreed on most of what i said so it was a pretty good check up so am happy at the moment 

how are you doing ?


----------



## maryanne1987

Im so.pleased for u. See told u that u still had a chance! I need u as my bump buddy. Remember ur giving the kids Spanish lessons lol x


----------



## Lucy529

yep i am and even if am a little behind on a bump i can start preparing your little one LOL i have been cramy since yest on my right side (theres no ovary or tube there) so don't know what the deal is with that but hope that i get good news soon maybe til tom or friday so its a waiting game i guess am going to continue to test with the cheapies until af arrives or i get an other test 

i checked and ff said that am due for testing on dec 3 so next week we shall see what happens


----------



## maryanne1987

Ooooh Im so excited for u. What a great xmas Pressie that would make for u x


----------



## chimmi

Well I've been hopeful today, been to doc and have been given go ahead to come off my beta blockers, which makes ne feel instantly happy. Also booked my smear test for monday (ergh) as didnt go when was called back in August, was hoping i would be preg by now so wouldnt be able to go lol. So hoping by O day i will be feeling fab ready for a bun in the oven :)


----------



## Lucy529

chimmi what is a smear test? sorry if i sound dumb but have no idea 

are any of you ladies sleepy? i had such a hard time sleeping last night i kept waking up with my little guy walking around back and forth in our bedroom (have no idea what that was about he never does that) and now am practically falling asleep here


----------



## chimmi

Are you American? think you guys call it a pap smear? It's cervical screening for cancer.


----------



## maryanne1987

That's fab news chimmi. Hopefully u will give this thread a bfp next month now. Get bd'ing girl lol x


----------



## Lucy529

chimmi- oh yep that is what we call them they are so freakin uncomfotable so i feel for you my hubby had to leave the room the last time that i had one done oo am do for an other one soon crap thanks for reminding me LOL


----------



## chimmi

Just hope the results are ok. Had about 4 abnormal ones, and 2 biopsies. So fingers crossed its normal result and it will be 18months till next one. At my age i should have had only 2 smears but ive had about 6 :( hope it doesn't affect anything ttc wise.


----------



## Lucy529

maryanne have you poas today i want to see it LOL and i read that you are feeling sick that is a good sign girl you go you :happydance:


----------



## maryanne1987

I uploaded a pic of last nights test. Have a look  and yes i hope its a good sign. My ache book might be a good sign too Haha


----------



## maryanne1987

Boob not book Haha. That would be an odd symptom indeed!


----------



## maryanne1987

I wouldn't worry hun. Sure it won't effect ur chances at all.


----------



## Lucy529

chimmi-gl with the smear hope that it comes back normal for you and like maryanne i don't think that it affected you for ttc 

maryanne- wow that is a great line that is no squinter by any means, so one achy boob huh my right one is hurting a little but that is it the left one is good lol but they have gone down some (i measured) lol


----------



## chimmi

Thanks girls. The things we women have to go through!


----------



## maryanne1987

Yea just the left one feels like its on fire! not pleasant at all. Thanks too. Im really proud of that line lol 
and ur telling me chimmi! men get off easy!


----------



## Lucy529

i tell ya men have it so easy well until they gotta do the colonoscopy LOL or the prostate thingy LOL :haha: but we get messed way more than they do either way you look at it


----------



## maryanne1987

Childbirth is way worse than a prostate exam!! Haha


----------



## Blondhopeful

Hi girls. Hope everyone is doing well. Sadly I had really bad cramps today at 12dpo and started spotting. I think by later today I should have full blow AF. :( on to the next month! All these symptoms and nada! I hope to stay in touch with you girls till the next go around if you don't mind.


----------



## maryanne1987

Of course not hun. We will all want to no how u get on. Ur more than welcome here x


----------



## maryanne1987

Sorry the witch got u x


----------



## Lucy529

oh blond sorry that that darn witch got you :hugs:


----------



## RTR

Sorry to hear that Blond =[ not fair!


So I'm supposed to be making loads of nappy cakes for a Christmas Fair my charity is running on Saturday but my energy levels are near zero, so it's nearly bedtime for me. =[ Gah, how crap.


----------



## chimmi

Sorry blond. That witch is a bitch!


----------



## AMG36

We all hate the witch! I'm starting to lose faith so I'm super happy I have all y'all ladies! 17DPO, 3 bfn's and no AF.. What in the world is going on with me.... I'm off to a concert tonight! I am hoping it keeps my mind off things for a few hours!


----------



## maryanne1987

Did someone say cakes? lol


----------



## Lucy529

who's got cake? i want some with a big glass of ice cold milk 

girls i am really thinking that af is going to arrive soon the cramping is getting worse and i just feel like she's here but when i go to the brm there's nothing what do you all think i hate the tww


----------



## maryanne1987

Hun i feel like af could arrive any min. Its not always a bad sign honestly


----------



## RTR

Lucy, I was getting AF cramps before my BFP xx

Maryanne, they're nappy cakes lol not fairy cakes =P I makes them to raise money for a childhood cancer charity I help. =]


----------



## AMG36

Haha! I'm all about cake!! Lucy I'm with ya... Boobs feel super enlarged and major cramping but no AF when I go potty...


----------



## maryanne1987

What are nappy cakes hun? Boooo i want fairy cakes!


----------



## Lucy529

rtr see what you caused now we all got cake in our mind lol 

amg i think that my bbs went back to normal although hubs says no i don't feel them as much as before only my right one is bothering me that and the cramps other than that i have no other symptoms i think that the dr gave me hope and am imagining all these things again 

ooo guess what i ate last night? it was cheddar cheese salsa and added hot sauce with doritos yep doritos are back LOL but it was good even hubby liked it LOL

maryanne i hope your right and it's a good sign though although like i said i feel like she's right there waiting to hit damn her


----------



## maryanne1987

Lucy now i want cakes and doritoes!


----------



## RTR

Ooooh no! I don't have cakes but can offer cookies??! Crazy Symptom Spotting cookies??! xD


These are nappy cakes: https://www.babygifts-treasuretrove.co.uk/images/largeluxurysuper.gif


----------



## maryanne1987

Will they be Yummy? lol


----------



## RTR

Can't beat chocolate chip cookies lol


----------



## Lucy529

rtr those are so cute you are going to have to post some pics of the ones you do ok 

maryanne go get those cakes and doritos i tell you that was delish LOL i can't eat cake (trying to watch what i eat) but am def getting my dorito fix and of course pumpkin pie lol i cant believe that i have not gotten tired of eating that LOL


----------



## maryanne1987

God Im starving now! just too lazy to.move off the sofa and get something. Help me Lucy lol


----------



## Lucy529

are they home made still warm from the oven ? you know we are a picky bunch LOL


----------



## RTR

I will do =] Made loads over the years. I made one that is in the shape of am pram with a teddy sat inside ^_^ <3 Always surrounded by cute baby stuff


----------



## Lucy529

maryanne !! :haha: do you want me to ship something to you? LOL i got up and got a sugar free jello LOL so that should help me get over this cookie and cake talk (NOT) but i am going to make belive that it is


----------



## Lucy529

RTR said:


> I will do =] Made loads over the years. I made one that is in the shape of am pram with a teddy sat inside ^_^ <3 Always surrounded by cute baby stuff

i bet who ever got that really liked that i think that am going to be using disposable diapers when i have one but have looked into the cloth ones too but i guess it's a wait and see thing 

can't wait to see the picks you are one talented woman


----------



## RTR

Ohm, does it make it better if I say "Yes, they are fresh from the packet, warmed on the fire, predunked in sweet tea and presented on a decorative plate"?

Nah, just Maryland cookies lol


----------



## maryanne1987

Yes Im wasting away here! Pregnant and hungry dont go together lol. Rtr u started this with nappy cakes!


----------



## RTR

Lucy529 said:


> RTR said:
> 
> 
> I will do =] Made loads over the years. I made one that is in the shape of am pram with a teddy sat inside ^_^ <3 Always surrounded by cute baby stuff
> 
> i bet who ever got that really liked that i think that am going to be using disposable diapers when i have one but have looked into the cloth ones too but i guess it's a wait and see thing
> 
> can't wait to see the picks you are one talented womanClick to expand...


Nyaww, thank you =] Best one I ever made was a gorgeous brown 5-tier pamper cake that was full of goodies for Mum and Dad and about 100 nappies and other baby goodies! The ribbon was this wonderful Autumnal brown, shiny fabric ribbon. Loved it that much I kept a bit =D


----------



## Lucy529

marryanne they are nappy cakes LOL ok well i will ship something to you oh i know doritos and hot sauce lol but it might take a while 

rtr LOL i thought you had baked them now am glad i had my jello lol


----------



## maryanne1987

Aww they really are lovely. Wish i could makes things like that x


----------



## Lucy529

rtr if i have a baby im going to have to get you to ship one here to me LOL they are so cute i don't think that we have that here i only know about them bc i read about them on an other thread but they are pretty


----------



## maryanne1987

She's gonna get so many orders now lol


----------



## RTR

Aww =] Well, it'll make you feel better that I don't take any money from them! All the money I raise goes straight to the charity =P 
I think they are really popular in the US, you'll have to see if anyone makes them locally.


----------



## maryanne1987

Where are u from Rtr?


----------



## RTR

East England =] Northamptonshire ^_^


----------



## maryanne1987

Ah cool. Im a Welshy. There's so many ladies on here now i forget where everyone is from


----------



## RTR

Tehe =] I used to work in Wales, mainly Llandudno and Rhyl.


----------



## Lucy529

rtr- that is so sweet of you that you take the time to make them and then donate the money 

and i highly doubt that they make here i had never seen them or heard of them but i will have to look into it


----------



## maryanne1987

Im.from south Wales  dont worry Lucy i hadn't heard of them either. As u guessed by me wanting to eat them lol.


----------



## RTR

It's kind of "my" charity lol. My friend and her cousin set it up, and they are now Godparents to my son. It was after her daughter passed away from a rare type of cancer. I've been there from the start and because I'm not well off at all, I do my best to help ^_^ Raised nearly £200 from it so far, so not too bad! =]


----------



## RTR

Ahhh! I used to work as one of those annoying people on the street who try and ask you to sign up for monthly Direct Debits to various charities. (God, I sound sickly sweet with all this charity stuff lol... Hrm, I had a child out of wedlock! There, feel not so innocent haha)

No one ever dared work in South Wales lol


----------



## maryanne1987

Wow that's really great hun. Well done!


----------



## chimmi

I've heard of them and seen them at my friends baby shower. Such a lovely idea and look amazing! Personally I make Real cakes :) and scoff them too!


----------



## maryanne1987

U were a chugger! Arghhh no. My sis was a chugger when she was in uni. They are always so.bloody friendly. So hard to say no lol


----------



## Lucy529

rtr- we all have our little secrets LOL but that is nice of you to do that 

maryanne but you have a better chance of getting one than me lol 

i am so mad that my heart is pounding atm


----------



## RTR

Ahhh, I love real cake too. I love eating the mixture, bugger the cooking part of it lol


----------



## maryanne1987

Why u mad Lucy?
Ooooh cake mix!


----------



## RTR

Oh no, why are you mad, Lucy? 

Yes I was a chugger, mad mad life!


----------



## RTR

Right ladies, sorry to leave the fun so early but my bed is calling my name so loud it's echoing. Good night SS'ers <3


----------



## RTR

"SS Crazy" LOL Love it =D Sailing on the ship of crazy


----------



## maryanne1987

Night hun x


----------



## Lucy529

ok so this freakin housekeeper always takes her f***n time doing the rooms, i mean she only had 8 rms today and she took 8 hours to do them that is fd up, sorry for my french but it makes me so mad bc our bosses are such sweet people they don't decerve to be robbed like that 

right now it's our off season so we all had our hours cut some but we know that it happens every year and every time she does it the bad thing is that my boss cant fire her bc the other housekeeper that we have is a flake and sometimes cant make it in to work the only one that we can count on can't work all of it by herself so for the time being we are up a creek without a paddle it just pisses me off bc she just came back from vacation is trying to make some hours before the end of the pay week 

sorry guys am just very mad at the moment now i have to wait to do all the laundry so that i can go home too


----------



## Lucy529

night rtr


----------



## maryanne1987

8 Hours! i could do my whole bloody house in one! could do every house in my street in 8! want me to come shout at her? lol


----------



## Lucy529

please !!! i mean ok so she had six that checked out but they were not that bad, she always claims that the rooms are really dirty and that is why she takes so long but we all know she does it to wait for her son to get out of school so she doesn't have to leave oooohhh i don't like her and he knows i don't 

it's funny thought how she claims they are in a tight situation yet she managed to buy a new car? wtf ? and the go on vacation for a week? am sorry but i hope that when we pick up they can hire an other person and fire her ass she stresses me out so much


----------



## maryanne1987

Hun dont get stressed. Eat some pie. That should make u feel better lol


----------



## Lucy529

thanks marryanne i am just waiting on hubby to come home so he can bring me a big old piece of pie lol 

ok so to the preggers this is a tmi question so sorry in advance 

what did your cm do i thought that as you got closer to af it dried up that 'feeling' that af is coming is all cm creamy at that is this normal or am i being to paranoid? thanks


----------



## maryanne1987

They say u should get more cf if ur expecting but Ive totally dried up. Did with zack too. Tho with tabitha it was the total opposite. I think it varies pregnancy to pregnancy hun x


----------



## Lucy529

that's what i've been reading that you can't put much credit into it bc it could go either way so we shall just wait and see thanks tho


----------



## maryanne1987

So how long are u leaving before testing now?


----------



## Lucy529

don't know i think i want to try that afternoon thing that you were talking about but def at least a few days since am having the cramping maybe it's implantation? but who knows am an impatient woman and can't wait that long LOL


----------



## maryanne1987

Dont worry i.was never any good at waiting either lol. But yea id try it. I swear my tests were total bfn's with fmu and then in the afternoon id get lines. Was so weird. Never had that happen before.


----------



## Lucy529

yeah am going to try that but i was thinking maybe i should wait at least 2 days and if these cramps go away it might be implantation that way i may have a more accurate answer and then do an other one on dec 3 when ff said am due to test lol so a ways to go 

i guess that means an other store run


----------



## maryanne1987

I cant wait till i.can stop testing now. Its so bloody expensive. But want to see the lines getting darker for a few more weeks x


----------



## Lucy529

i dont blame you i believe that it gives you peace of mind i know that once i get a bfp the worry only begins bc then its whether it's in the right place or not and the betas but like always only time will tell so we shall see what happens 

when are you going to test again i want to see those lines


----------



## maryanne1987

Tomoro afternoon when i buy some more tests. Kinda excited to see the line but kinda worried too if that makes sense x


----------



## Lucy529

total sense hun and it's normal i might test friday or sat i think that i am going to give it a rest tom just so that i can let some hcg build up if that is what is happening 

am so sleepy right now you still got insomnia?


----------



## maryanne1987

Yep its been worse than ever since i got my bfp but as its 1am Im gonna force myself to bed now. Hope u have a good day at work. Night hun xx


----------



## Lucy529

night talk to you tom ok sweet dreams


----------



## AMG36

Evening ladies! I just wanted to drop by and check in with everyone. Hope all is well tonight. I still have no sign of the witch showing up... I will not test again until Friday though... I hope I can wait through tomorrow though!! Till next time, TTFN! (ta ta for now)!


----------



## maryanne1987

Morning girlies! do we have any new bfp's today?
Was thinking last night that it may be a good idea if all the newly pregnant ladies could list their symptoms before getting their bfp? may help the other ladies left waiting or starting to try again


----------



## maryanne1987

View attachment 523367


as promised lucy xx


----------



## AMG36

Good morning all! The wicked witch showed up this morning. Damn bitch! Oh well, next month right! It's probably just not the right time between moving from FL to NJ in 3 weeks and finals at school.... I have a LOT going on. Ill check in with everyone to see how I'll make out! Good luck and my fingers are x'ed for all y'all wonderful women!


----------



## maryanne1987

im so sorry hun. perhaps u will get ur bfp next month right in time for xmas! what a great pressie that would be x


----------



## AMG36

maryanne1987 said:


> im so sorry hun. perhaps u will get ur bfp next month right in time for xmas! what a great pressie that would be x

It's ok! I am ok... I'm a firm believer in everything happens for a reason! Yes it would be a wonderful holiday treat for us and my Mom! We are moving back to New Jersey to be closer to family so our future children have family around!


----------



## maryanne1987

aww thats really nice. make sure u let us know how u get on mind. we will all be wondering and crossing our fingers for u. feel free to still come on here and chat whenever u want. theres a few ladies staying here untill they reach there next two wait wait x


----------



## AMG36

I will Maryanne, thank you very much! This thread is outstanding! :) Good luck to you tomorrow! I will check in to see how everyone is getting along!


----------



## maryanne1987

thank u. i really appreciate everyones support x


----------



## babybemine

Still no AF. That :witch: can stay away. I know she has visited a few of you.....Can one of you try catching her and maybe drown her shoot her or smother her for good. You would be doing me and many other women here a favor.:haha:

Still have some gas, lots of bloating and heartburn.

One pregnancy test and one FRER were negative though so who knows. Caved in and did the FRER today. :dohh:

Is it possible for FRER to be wrong if AF is supposed to come possibly tomorrow?


----------



## Blondhopeful

Maryanne your lines are awesome! So happy for you. I'm cramping and feel crappy. Hate the witch. Fx'd for a nice new years present lol :) it has to happen!!!!!! How's everyone else today?


----------



## maryanne1987

thank u. fingers are crossed for u :) im ok thanks, had some spotting this afternoon now tho so im a tad worried :S


----------



## babybemine

maryanne1987 said:


> thank u. fingers are crossed for u :) im ok thanks, had some spotting this afternoon now tho so im a tad worried :S

The books say it is normal for some spotting after pregnancy.:hugs:


----------



## maryanne1987

ive had it in all my other prgnancies, especially with zack. had bleeding pretty much all the way through. but after being told this pregnancy could likely end in a chemical or early miscarriage im super worried now. doc wont even see me as i have an appointment at the EPU in the morning :S not to sure what to do.


----------



## Lucy529

amg-so sorry that the witch got you but am loving your attitude I too am a believer in that all things happen for a reason :hugs: 

babybemine- we can try to catch the bitch ourselves we can at least beat her up lol teach her a lesson 

blond- hope that the cramping eases off sorry you feel crappy you want to join baby and I to beat her up? LOL 

maryanne- i saw those lines (thank you for feeding my addiction) they are looking really good, hun maybe the spotting is not a bad thing if you have always had it please stay positive try to take it easy the remainder of the day 

afm still getting some light cramping every now and then, my cm turned to a very light brown but i think that af is going to show up in the week, still waiting on the drs office to call me and let me know what my blood work says but am not holding my breath i caved and did an other test last nigth and BFN 

this morning i got back on my diet and started exercising again so am leaving in all to to higher powers if am meant to be preg then am going to be if not then am meant to get healthy at least that is the way am going to look at it


----------



## maryanne1987

Nice to hear u sounding so positive Lucy x


----------



## Lucy529

well it's either that or crawl up in a ball and start crying from the wondering what if and maybe, but we shall see what happens but i do wish that the witch would come if she is going to come but am looking at the bright side of things i have a 13 leuteal phase and not 9 like ff friend had told me well 13 for now


----------



## maryanne1987

Ur right. There's no point getting upset.. If its meant to be then it will. Ur a nice person tho so good things will happen. Im a big believer in karma x


----------



## rhiannon240

Hi ladies, the witch finally got me this morning. Never thought I would be relieved, but after being 16 days late and multiple bfn's im just glad to not be in limbo anymore. Just hope my cycle gets back to normal now, so we can keep trying. 

Hope everyone is doing ok.


----------



## Lucy529

thanks maryanne i am a big believer in karma and have seen the good and the bad so i might as well do something productive and get back on track i have been eating alot of funk food and now i need to get back on eating healthy i want to prove to that dr that i can get way healthier


----------



## Lucy529

rhiannon- sorry the witch got you too, but FX for next cycle


----------



## RTR

AMG36 said:


> Good morning all! The wicked witch showed up this morning. Damn bitch! Oh well, next month right! It's probably just not the right time between moving from FL to NJ in 3 weeks and finals at school.... I have a LOT going on. Ill check in with everyone to see how I'll make out! Good luck and my fingers are x'ed for all y'all wonderful women!




rhiannon240 said:


> Hi ladies, the witch finally got me this morning. Never thought I would be relieved, but after being 16 days late and multiple bfn's im just glad to not be in limbo anymore. Just hope my cycle gets back to normal now, so we can keep trying.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing ok.

So sorry to you both!

How is everyone today? I think I'm losing my mind. I keep thinking it's Friday. =[


----------



## maryanne1987

I should really should try and get healthier. Im happy with my weight now but not as fit as i was when i was a dance teacher. Have to make it a new years resolution lol x


----------



## maryanne1987

Im so sorry rhiannon. Hope ur ok x


----------



## rhiannon240

Thanks Maryanne, yeah im doing ok. At least I can start looking forward to next cycle now. And oh was very sweet. He said "im sorry hun, we will just have to try harder" with a grin on his face. Love him


----------



## Lucy529

i made so many new years resolutions that i would lose weight that year and nothing ever happened with in the week i was eating junk, i think that this program is working bc my boss is helping me get it and her family is doing it too although not as strick as me but it helps lol


----------



## maryanne1987

Guess it helps if u have support. I live in a house full of boys so there's always junk food around. Doesn't help me at all.
Fingers crossed for u next cycle rhiannon. X


----------



## Lucy529

well tbh i have stopped looking at them as my support system they are alot more linient with the program and don't exercise as often as i do so that doesn't help me much lol i just decided to do it on my own and then i found an other group on fb and myfitnesspal and that helps me more lol


----------



## maryanne1987

Im defo gonna get back to the gym in the new year and up my dance classes i think. Oh and stop eating so much icecream lol x


----------



## Lucy529

am giving up the pie and doritos i can have the hot sauce since there is no calories in that lol and back to rabbit food


----------



## maryanne1987

Just have lettuce and hot sauce instead Haha x


----------



## TriGirl

Thank God I found this forum! I am a proud CSS!

So, here is my situation: 
Healthy 30 year old, married a year now, recently started TTC. My cycle is 25 - 26 days (usually 25) like clockwork. Hopefully this isn't TMI BUT I've noticed that I'm at my 'randiest' about 3 - 4 days after the end of my period (so, about a week into my cycle). My assumption is that this means I'm ovulating.

My current cycle started on November 16th. My husband and I had unprotected sex on Nov. 22 and 23 during my 'randy' couple of days. On November 27th I started feeling 'off'. My legs felt numb, I had a lower back ache, completely inexplicably. I've had a headache since the 27th. Also, over the past week I've been increasingly loosing my appetite. And today I feel incredibly nauseous (again, no appetite and a headache). I don't know what to do with myself. 

Everything I've read indicates that we had sex too early and there's no way I could have ovluated by that point, let alone implantation take place and me begin feeling symptoms. But, since there is a forum for people like me....I thought I put it out there...


----------



## maryanne1987

Hey welcome hun. Na dont worry there's no such thing as tmi on here lol. Do u not use opk's so u know when u ovulate?


----------



## TriGirl

Well, I planned to but didn't get around to it, LOL! I was pretty horny and we just thought "Let's see what happens" you know? Honestly thinking that it would take some time anyways. So if my symptoms are not due to pg, then next month I will invest in some home tests.


----------



## maryanne1987

They are good. Help u to know exactly when ur ovulatating so u can really focus on the best times to get bd'ing lol.


----------



## Lucy529

trigirl- good luck 

maryanne is it me or is quiet in here i have been over in tcoyf and i am getting hope that there might be a chance still for me lol so lets see


----------



## maryanne1987

Hey girlies, im not feeling too well tonight so will say goodnight now. Will make sure i catch up with u all Tomoro. Lucy Im leaving u in charge again lol. And yes i reckon ur still in with a great chance xx


----------



## Lucy529

thanks maryanne but i think that it just went out the window dr called back blood test was neg. so am thinking am waiting for the bitch now


----------



## bloominbroody

maryanne1987 said:


> thank u. fingers are crossed for u :) im ok thanks, had some spotting this afternoon now tho so im a tad worried :S

Spotting is fine hun i get spotting in all my pregnancies, even a big watery red mess around 20wks after getting jiggy with the hubby when pg with first.


----------



## bloominbroody

Hi ladies, 
more witches arrived i see, sorry ladies x
hope ur feeling better tomorrow maryanne x
Lucy sorry ur test was negative that sucks hun x

my insomnia behaved last nigh, went bed around 10pm & didn't wake til 4am. 
I look like crap at the minute with my acne, dark shadows understand my eyes & red but dry flaky nose from sneezing & blowing my nose lol


----------



## RTR

Gosh, I'm so glad I can blame my laziness on tiredness... Anyone else feel like your house is a constant state of mess?!

Welcome Tri! FX for BFP =]


----------



## twinkletots

Hi ladies,
not posted for a while but still stalking you all!
Sorry to hear that bfp stealing witch has visited some more of you but there's still time before the tear is over.
Maryanne, loved the look of your lines, hope your bean sticks. Hope mine sticks too, got appointment with midwife on Monday but will only be 5 weeks by then.

I cannot stop eating!!!! seriously need my jaw wired. Reducing my exercise too just in case. Thank god the festive season is coming so I have an excuse for being cuddlier than usual 
:dance:


----------



## twinkletots

bloominbroody said:


> Hi ladies,
> more witches arrived i see, sorry ladies x
> hope ur feeling better tomorrow maryanne x
> Lucy sorry ur test was negative that sucks hun x
> 
> my insomnia behaved last nigh, went bed around 10pm & didn't wake til 4am.
> I look like crap at the minute with my acne, dark shadows understand my eyes & red but dry flaky nose from sneezing & blowing my nose lol

I look exactly the same! and also total insomniac at the mo, it's exhausting


----------



## bloominbroody

Twinkle glad im not the only one! X


----------



## RTR

Oh my GOD, I'm so bloody angry with myself right now. ='[ 

Excess emotions are definitely a pregnancy symptom. 

I'm such a numpty!!


----------



## Lucy529

rtr why are you so angry ? you sound like me yest.


----------



## RTR

Ugh, just doctors and my past medical history and how BLOODY USELESS the medical profession is in this country. I'm angry because I've been made to feel like a liar because since having my little boy I suffered with unexplained crippling, chronic chest pains. I've literally just diagnosed the problem myself and I'm so cross that out of the dozens of medical "professionals" not one has given me answers.

='[


----------



## Lucy529

rtr- take a deep breath it will do you no good to get so worked up remember there is a little bean in there ok 

now i hate drs too last year i went in bc of chest pains they did an ekg and it came back that my rythium was a little off so after weeks and endless test they said that they had no idea what was going on i went to the er like 5 times in a month and half bc thay had scared the crap out of me i remember i hubby having to take me in the middle of the night 

so what was it you might ask MY BBS yes it was my breasts i was ovulating and then went on to get my bfp with my angel i know that now bc i had the same pain this time when i was ovulating so i get you anger now am all in debt with the hosp bc of all the crap they wanted to do


----------



## RTR

I am so thankful that my health care is free, but damn it's shit. 

Basically it's about the Hyperemesis I had with my son and esophageal chest pains I've been getting ever since. The link is so easy but everyone missed it and it's been 16 months and I'm terrified every night that I'll wake with it. It takes over my life just because no one even believes I am in pain.


----------



## Lucy529

rtr that sucks but maybe now that your preg they might take a better look at it? you should push for more testing (easier said than done) i know but i hope that you get some aswers soon


----------



## babybemine

babybemine said:


> Still no AF.
> 
> Still have some gas, lots of bloating and heartburn.
> 
> One pregnancy test and one FRER were negative though so who knows. Caved in and did the FRER today. :dohh:
> 
> Is it possible for FRER to be wrong if AF is supposed to come possibly tomorrow?

??


----------



## MelliPaige

I don't track my ovulation, but I was wondering if there was any possibility to get a positive at all 11 days before AF is supposed to arrive. We are so excited and my husband wants me to test tomorrow haha.. He can't wait. I told Him there was a big chance of a false negative, but he said if there is any chance for a positive he wants to test right away!:)


----------



## babybemine

MelliPaige said:


> I don't track my ovulation, but I was wondering if there was any possibility to get a positive at all 11 days before AF is supposed to arrive. We are so excited and my husband wants me to test tomorrow haha.. He can't wait. I told Him there was a big chance of a false negative, but he said if there is any chance for a positive he wants to test right away!:)

Congrats on the recent wedding:wedding:. Anything is possible. You are free to join the many of early testers and became a POAS addict with the rest of us. Keep peeing until you get a positive works for me. As long as you don't let the negatives get you down because that is not good at all. If you plan it right, you can get your AF and then POAS to find out when you are ovulating and then you can POAS to see if you are pregos....does cost money though.


----------



## MelliPaige

babybemine said:


> MelliPaige said:
> 
> 
> I don't track my ovulation, but I was wondering if there was any possibility to get a positive at all 11 days before AF is supposed to arrive. We are so excited and my husband wants me to test tomorrow haha.. He can't wait. I told Him there was a big chance of a false negative, but he said if there is any chance for a positive he wants to test right away!:)
> 
> Congrats on the recent wedding:wedding:. Anything is possible. You are free to join the many of early testers and became a POAS addict with the rest of us. Keep peeing until you get a positive works for me. As long as you don't let the negatives get you down because that is not good at all. If you plan it right, you can get your AF and then POAS to find out when you are ovulating and then you can POAS to see if you are pregos....does cost money though.Click to expand...

Thank you :) and I hope so haha! Husband is gonna buy all kinds of pregnancy tests when he gets off work tomorrow morning, and wants me to test right away. I'm excited, too, I may even become a POAS addict too :haha:


----------



## babybemine

MelliPaige said:


> babybemine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MelliPaige said:
> 
> 
> I don't track my ovulation, but I was wondering if there was any possibility to get a positive at all 11 days before AF is supposed to arrive. We are so excited and my husband wants me to test tomorrow haha.. He can't wait. I told Him there was a big chance of a false negative, but he said if there is any chance for a positive he wants to test right away!:)
> 
> Congrats on the recent wedding:wedding:. Anything is possible. You are free to join the many of early testers and became a POAS addict with the rest of us. Keep peeing until you get a positive works for me. As long as you don't let the negatives get you down because that is not good at all. If you plan it right, you can get your AF and then POAS to find out when you are ovulating and then you can POAS to see if you are pregos....does cost money though.Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you :) and I hope so haha! Husband is gonna buy all kinds of pregnancy tests when he gets off work tomorrow morning, and wants me to test right away. I'm excited, too, I may even become a POAS addict too :haha:Click to expand...

Warning ....don't let the negatives get you down. NOTHING is done for the month until you get your AF.


----------



## MelliPaige

babybemine said:


> MelliPaige said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babybemine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MelliPaige said:
> 
> 
> I don't track my ovulation, but I was wondering if there was any possibility to get a positive at all 11 days before AF is supposed to arrive. We are so excited and my husband wants me to test tomorrow haha.. He can't wait. I told Him there was a big chance of a false negative, but he said if there is any chance for a positive he wants to test right away!:)
> 
> Congrats on the recent wedding:wedding:. Anything is possible. You are free to join the many of early testers and became a POAS addict with the rest of us. Keep peeing until you get a positive works for me. As long as you don't let the negatives get you down because that is not good at all. If you plan it right, you can get your AF and then POAS to find out when you are ovulating and then you can POAS to see if you are pregos....does cost money though.Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you :) and I hope so haha! Husband is gonna buy all kinds of pregnancy tests when he gets off work tomorrow morning, and wants me to test right away. I'm excited, too, I may even become a POAS addict too :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Warning ....don't let the negatives get you down. NOTHING is done for the month until you get your AF.Click to expand...

Thanks :) I'll keep that in mind!


----------



## Lilahs Mum

Hi ladies, I'm new to this (or any) forum but going crazy and figured I need an outlet!!! 
We've been TTC since July. My last 3 cycles were 28, 24 then 24 days. If this month is also 24 days that would make me 2 days late today. Three days ago I had cramping all day like AF was certain, the next day I just felt a bit 'off' all day, then had this wierd dizziness in the afternoon that lasted about an hour or so, eventhough I had eaten lunch (so didn't think it was low blood sugar). Today and yesterday I've had on/off mild cramping (but not like my usual :af: symptoms) sensitive nipples and bloating.
I did a test last night only to get a :bfn: but according to my 'My Days' app I'm only 12 dpo so maybe still a little early??!! I don't take the app too seriously but I'm thinking it's somewhat accurate-ish. 
I have a 2 year old, I just wish I remembered how I felt in those early days with her!!!
I JUST WANT TO KNOW!! AUGH!!


----------



## babybemine

Lilahs Mum said:


> Hi ladies, I'm new to this (or any) forum but going crazy and figured I need an outlet!!!
> We've been TTC since July. My last 3 cycles were 28, 24 then 24 days. If this month is also 24 days that would make me 2 days late today. Three days ago I had cramping all day like AF was certain, the next day I just felt a bit 'off' all day, then had this weird dizziness in the afternoon that lasted about an hour or so, even though I had eaten lunch (so didn't think it was low blood sugar). Today and yesterday I've had on/off mild cramping (but not like my usual :af: symptoms) sensitive nipples and bloating.
> I did a test last night only to get a :bfn: but according to my 'My Days' app I'm only 12 dpo so maybe still a little early??!! I don't take the app too seriously but I'm thinking it's somewhat accurate-ish.
> I have a 2 year old, I just wish I remembered how I felt in those early days with her!!!
> I JUST WANT TO KNOW!! AUGH!!

We all feel for you. Welcome to the site. We all have crazy symptoms that we are soooo sure of a BFP. You are welcome to post all those crazy symptoms so that when it is a BFP it can give everyone else something to symptom spot about. For 5 us they were correct.
:hugs:
You are not out of the running just yet. Until the nasty witch visits keep your hope up.


----------



## Lilahs Mum

I'm so thankful there's something like this for us "crazies"! My hubby is making me feel like I'm being impatient and it's nice to know I'm not alone :flower:


----------



## MelliPaige

My crazy husband is more impatient than I am :haha: Good luck!


----------



## babybemine

Yeah hubby thinks I am inpatient as well. But I am, so that is ok. I have told him twice about symptoms but since symptoms could mean anything he just shrugs them off. I have not found a single symptom that could not be attributed to something else. Does not stop me from spotting them though.:haha: Just glad that I can come her to be crazy with people who get it.

Can being itchy be a sign of pregnancy. Mostly legs. Using cocoa butter on it to try to make it stop.

And how about a lack of motivation. I was off for two days and spent it on the comouter in my pjs. The house is messy and laundry needed doing but I just couldn't muster up the motivation to do them.


----------



## Lilahs Mum

Mmm not to sure about beig itchy (although my breasts have been a bit itchy?!) but can definitely relate to lack of motivation! Fridays are usually my housework, groceries and gym in the afternoon - I managed half the housework and groceries but gym missed out as now I'm tired and I'm way to bloated to even walk the tready let alone run! 
When are you testing?


----------



## maryanne1987

Hey ladies. Wasn't gonna post this but as some of u ladies have been here along time i felt u would wana know. My little bean decided not to stick around last night :-(
obviously i won't be on here for a while so id like to wish u all the best of luck. Ur a fab bunch of ladies and thank u for making this thread so great xx


----------



## bloominbroody

Oh maryanne im so so sorry hun :( really hope you get lucky when u feel upto ttc again. Sending massive hugs ur way xxx


----------



## PerfectLilLie

So sorry Maryanne :hugs:


----------



## PerfectLilLie

Well today I had some more strange symptoms hehe. This morning I had a weird sensation in my uterus area. It feels like there is pressure and bloating and weird pains when I walk or bend over...it was just so weird. It came and went all day today along with some mild cramping. It isn't gas pains....but I am finding though I am a lot more gassy. My tummy keeps making weird gurgling sounds and I have to *cough* toot *cough* :blush::blush: a lot!

I am trying to set up the tree to pass some time but I can't bend down much without feeling a head rush when I stand up straight again. I am so tired but wide awake, I should be sleeping right now :sleep:

Anywho fingers crossed for more BFP! You're in it until the witch shows remember :flower:


----------



## babybemine

Oh I am so sorry Maryanne.
Big hugs to you.:hugs:
We will be here when you need someone to talk to.


----------



## twinkletots

Totally gutted for you maryanne, you must be feeling totally shit. Sometimes life is just not fair :hugs:


----------



## maryanne1987

Im ok honestly. Thank u all for ur kind words. They are very much appreciated. Make sure u all keep this thread going for me ok lol x


----------



## Lucy529

maryanne-:hugs: am so sorry hun wish there was more i could say to make it better :(


----------



## RTR

Welcome new ladies!




maryanne1987 said:


> Hey ladies. Wasn't gonna post this but as some of u ladies have been here along time i felt u would wana know. My little bean decided not to stick around last night :-(
> obviously i won't be on here for a while so id like to wish u all the best of luck. Ur a fab bunch of ladies and thank u for making this thread so great xx

Oh Sweety I am utterly devastated for you! Sending you lots of love, hope you'll be okay <3

Big hugs <3


----------



## rhiannon240

So Sorry maryanne :hugs:, if you ever need to talk Im here if you want to private msg. <3


----------



## fxmummyduck

maryanne1987 said:


> Hey ladies. Wasn't gonna post this but as some of u ladies have been here along time i felt u would wana know. My little bean decided not to stick around last night :-(
> obviously i won't be on here for a while so id like to wish u all the best of luck. Ur a fab bunch of ladies and thank u for making this thread so great xx

I haven't added much to this thread, but have been following it and keeping my fingers crossed for you. I am very sorry to hear your news and wish you every success for ttc in the future. My thoughts are with you.xx


----------



## mwaah

so sorry Maryanne :hugs:

I'm still BFN and symptomless xx


----------



## ksilme

Maryanne I am sooo sorry, I was writing on 1st Dec testers and saw your couple of posts yesterday, was keeping my fingers crossed for you xx


I have a question, hoping this isn't a clique-y group :s as I am fairly new on here, and just wondering if anyone can shed any light 

when people say sore boobs as a symptom ... what kind of sore? lol

up until today my nipples have been very very sore but only when touched, like a sharp pain, I put my bra on and the top of bra hit nipple and it felt like pins, this has been for the last week or so. 

Today, my brother hugged me and OMG my boobs hurt so much, but they are fine normally. I just ran down the stairs, and hurt, which never normally happens despite being quite well endowed in that area any pressure on boobs today is sore but normal when there is no pressure.

Any thoughts/ideas/help? 

I have no idea what is going on, I just wish I knew when I am due/going to get AF :'(


----------



## chimmi

Maryanne im so sorry to hear that :( I'm not on here much at the moment, but wanted to check in with you today and then i read your post. I'm so sorry hun x


----------



## Lucy529

ksilme- i think you would consider your bbs sore, i have read a lot of things of women and their interpretations of sore i have read some women say that even on the shower when the water hits them it hurts so i think that anything that you normally don't experiece is a symptom gl to you hope it helps


----------



## ksilme

Lucy529 said:


> ksilme- i think you would consider your bbs sore, i have read a lot of things of women and their interpretations of sore i have read some women say that even on the shower when the water hits them it hurts so i think that anything that you normally don't experiece is a symptom gl to you hope it helps

Thank you, I am just hoping :) I had the implanon out and didn't bleed at all on it, and haven't bled since, the doc told me to see what happens and if I haven't had BFP or AF by xmas to go back again :( 

I did ovulation tests and that was positive on the 15th, so assuming I O'd on 16th or 17th and thus am 13-14dpo so was planning on testing 1st or 2nd dec, but tested yesterday and BFN, so might just leave it til the w/e after, start work on monday so hopefully will be distracted lol xx


----------



## RTR

Feeling the devastation for Maryanne right now. <3 big love to you hunny. 


ksilme, I understand your pain! Although mine feels like I'm being stabbed in the nipple when it's cold. It's horrible. <3


----------



## ksilme

RTR said:


> Feeling the devastation for Maryanne right now. <3 big love to you hunny.
> 
> 
> ksilme, I understand your pain! Although mine feels like I'm being stabbed in the nipple when it's cold. It's horrible. <3

Yes, that happens to me too!!! I keep getting BFN's though, but as I said I have no idea when I am due so not really sure when to test, if I could, I would wait until the 10th Dec as it is hubbys bday on the 11th and then if it was a BFP, I would go out and buy a birthday card with daddy on it and put a digi test in it, but firstly I can't seem to wait, think I am a poas addict!! and secondly, if I found out I would want to tell him straight away xx


----------



## maryanne1987

thank u for all ur support today ladies it was very much appreciated :)
ive noticed u have all been quiet today and i would hate to think ive ruined the happy atmosphere on here. i would really like it if u all keep using this thread even though im not here. its been such a fun place and alot different to all the other clicky threads on this site. i dont want any of u feeling guilty for posting and having fun still. ur doing me a favour actually as i found out i was expecting my angel on here so keeping it going will be a nice way to remember him or her. i will still pop on now and again to have a stalk and see how u are all doing x


----------



## RTR

Are you gonna stick to your plan to have a rest from TTCing for a while? Or will you be back next month? xx

ksilme, I'm a definite POAS addict. =] That is not a problem.


----------



## maryanne1987

no i shall be having a very long break. need to get my head back on track again so u will all have deal without me for a while lol. sure lucy can still provide the craziness even without me here lol x


----------



## WannaBeAMum89

so sorry maryanne, hugs and prayers coming your way :hugs: 

hey ladies new to BnB and thought id introduce myself 23 on 3rd cycle of TTC baby number one and when i saw the words "crazy" and "symptom spotters" thought i had to join this thread hehe :winkwink: x


----------



## RTR

Welcome to SS Crazy, IWannaBeAMum. =]


Maryanne, I'm so pleased to have been a part of this thread, just because I've not been active on many other parts of the forum. Really hope you get the results you wish for soon and hopefully we can share your good news at some point in the future! Wish you well and hope you enjoy this Christmas <3 x


----------



## babybemine

Well no AF today. Slight cramping and things tasted off. Still with the gas. Though this time more burps. Still feeling bloated...blah. Heartburn here...if not pregos I .think I will go see a GI doctor.


----------



## Lilahs Mum

Maryanne :flower: eventhough I only posted yesterday for the first time I just wanted to send big hugs to you. Also, thank you for starting this fantastic thread for all us 'crazies'! I'm sure it will be here waiting for you when you're ready to come back. :hugs: 

Well I'm now 2 days late and no AF signs! Yet another :bfn: this morning. I think I'll try again on Tuesday now, as the tests aren't cheap and I'm hating seeing that single line :growlmad:
VERY bloated today, feel like I can't eat much before getting full. A lot of you have mentioned sore boobs, I'm getting little twinges as well as being slightly sensitive. I worked all day today and now I'm exhausted, told hubby I'm not cooking so ham sandwiches it is!!! :haha:


----------



## Luckypawprint

Hey I'm only 5 days PO but have had metallic taste and serious lower backache, just like before a period, couple cramps episodes not for more than few mins. This is month 1 ttc so scared getting hopes up. When's the earliest u gals start testing???


----------



## Lilahs Mum

I tested the night of my expected AF then 2 days after, both :bfn: My last pregnancy I didn't get a :bfp: until 14dpo, so I'm waiting a few more days now, as difficult as that is!!!


----------



## babybemine

1 day late and no AF. Not testing yet, those last 2 negatives were enough for me, and since there are no tests in the house:haha: If we had tests I would definitely be POAS addict. Hoping if the AF is gonna come that she comes soon. Besides me getting my hopes up, I would rather not have AF visiting me when we see the fertility doctor.

Still have my FX that this month could be the month.


----------



## WannaBeAMum89

goodluck babybemine got my fingers xd for you :thumbup: x


----------



## RTR

Good luck ladies! Your symptoms sound very promising! Can't wait for BFP's =D


----------



## USMC.Wife

This month we did a cycle of Clomid from CD 4-9 (I have no fertility issues just trying to get a BFP before hubby deploys in January). We BD'd at least every other day until after I ovulated. Now I'm CD 23 and on CD 21 got the most sensitive nipples ever (boobs don't hurt but can see blue veins), fluttering feeling nonstop in my lower abdomen but no cramping, been extremely tired, irritable to DH, been extremely wet, always feeling hot, having scary/vivid dreams, and lastly feeling so car sick on short rides anywhere. AF is due December 6th so I'm not sure if its too early to test, what do you ladies think??


----------



## Luckypawprint

Ugh I'm so impatient!!! Grr


----------



## ksilme

tomorrow I will be 16dpo and planning on testing in the morning before going on a xmas shopping trip with the family
I am praying it is positive :)

if not, I will leave it and if AF still hasn't shown by the 10th I will test again :)

Hope everyone is good :)


----------



## Lilahs Mum

Hi USMC wife, well every test I've tried before AF was due is always :bfn:, but it's different for everyone. If you want to test do it! I'm 3 days late and still no :bfp:!!! It's not over until the dreaded :af: shows up!! 
Baby :dust: to us all!!!


----------



## chimmi

USMC.Wife said:


> This month we did a cycle of Clomid from CD 4-9 (I have no fertility issues just trying to get a BFP before hubby deploys in January). We BD'd at least every other day until after I ovulated. Now I'm CD 23 and on CD 21 got the most sensitive nipples ever (boobs don't hurt but can see blue veins), fluttering feeling nonstop in my lower abdomen but no cramping, been extremely tired, irritable to DH, been extremely wet, always feeling hot, having scary/vivid dreams, and lastly feeling so car sick on short rides anywhere. AF is due December 6th so I'm not sure if its too early to test, what do you ladies think??

What is Clomid?


----------



## Gumpyttc5

hi girls im 11 dpo and getting loads of cream stretchy cm, i know tmi but only usually get 1 day of ewcm with spotting before af. i am due to start spotting tonight then get af tomoz so fingers crossed. i have tested with a frer today and it was bfn. good luck to everyone testing xxxxx


----------



## babybemine

Still waiting for something to happen. No real symptoms here. POAS OPK style and it was negative. No more pregnancy tests in the house right now.


----------



## chimmi

Can someone help me please. I had last day of af yesterday, then this morning me and my Boyf had nooky. Afterwards when I wiped there was some pink blood. Again later I was laughing so much i had to run to the toilet coz I nearly wet myself and there was pino again when I wiped. I've used a tampon now to clear up any af left over. Do i count today as the last day of AF, or yesterday coz it was about 24 hours inbetween todays pink and the end of it yesterday.


----------



## Lucy529

chimmi- i usually have that happen to me too and i just put it down as spotting so i think to count it as af still 

hi everyone else and all the newbies, sorry i have not been on here much but bc i took a week to do as i wanted i had to catch up on housework and get back on my losing weight wagon lol fell off that sucker lol 

well the bitch got me yest so am officially out and now on a ntnp break if you can call it that but that is ok and am happy of where i am now will keep in touch every now and then and like maryanne said i hope that you girls keep the thread going


----------



## Lucy529

chimmi clomid is a medication that helps you ovulate if your not ovulating on your own or helps have better follies which is thought to increase your chances of conceiving i did use it this cycle i have pcos and don't have af regularly and was not o on my own but this cycle with clomid i know that i did o so hoping that if i need it again i will be more sucessful


----------



## ksilme

So tested this morn and bfn but still no sign of af and I am 16dpo! Seriously sore boobs, not just nipples anymore, and short sharp cramps in lower abdomen and below ribs x doing my head in now x


----------



## oedipamass

For the first time in a while, I had a crazy dream last night that lasted a long time and was very detailed! I'm not one to obsess over symptoms during the TWW, but the list of early PG signs does say "Vivid Dreams" so I'll get excited for the hell of it! 

:dust:


----------



## ksilme

oedipamass said:


> For the first time in a while, I had a crazy dream last night that lasted a long time and was very detailed! I'm not one to obsess over symptoms during the TWW, but the list of early PG signs does say "Vivid Dreams" so I'll get excited for the hell of it!
> 
> :dust:

I have been having that too!! And three about pregnancy/babies xx last night I had a very vivid dream that I tested and it was positive, felt so real, then I woke up, I could have cried, especially seeing as I had a negative test just after I woke up xx


----------



## chimmi

Lucy529 said:


> chimmi clomid is a medication that helps you ovulate if your not ovulating on your own or helps have better follies which is thought to increase your chances of conceiving i did use it this cycle i have pcos and don't have af regularly and was not o on my own but this cycle with clomid i know that i did o so hoping that if i need it again i will be more sucessful

Ok thankyou for your replies :)


----------



## MissMayI

Hi everybody i am new here. I'm glad to see i am not the only one with crazy symptoms. it seems i can find anything on thei internet to sound like a pregnancy symptom
This month has been a little strange. I started to feel like i was going to get AF 4 DPO. Well she never came. CM was there and some lower back pain. I have had a headache for about a week as well. The real weird thing is that I have been exhausted beyond anything. Yesterdat I took aboUT 4 naps. I never even take one.
I am hoping that this is all a good sign. I am not due for AF for two weeks,
Any other ladies out there know what I am feeling?:winkwink:


----------



## tulip11

I am having milky lotiony cm ? is this good sign ?


----------



## MelliPaige

I feel some sort of tugging feeling in my uterus and I have NO appetite. Are those symptoms?


----------



## babybemine

Feeling faint pain in my abd. Makes me think AF is on her way. Keep running to bathroom to see if AF is here as I keep having the sensation she has already come.


----------



## TayBabes92

babybemine said:


> Feeling faint pain in my abd. Makes me think AF is on her way. Keep running to bathroom to see if AF is here as I keep having the sensation she has already come.

I know how you feel! On the weekend I have given up hope and today has been worse I keep checking to see if AF has started. I have had tiny bit of spotting but only when I wipe and lots of cm but might be because we bd'ed last night (sorry tmi). My cramping has started to feel worse and it's mixed with horrible gas pain :( I just wish AF would hurry up!


----------



## ksilme

babybemine said:


> Feeling faint pain in my abd. Makes me think AF is on her way. Keep running to bathroom to see if AF is here as I keep having the sensation she has already come.

I have been having this too, I keep running to the loo :s but I haven't had AF for 3 years, however I have the feeling of being too warm down there TMI I know :( which I always got with AF

I have sore breasts, esp nipples, constipation, a blocked nose for the last week or so, my areolas are getting darker, and I am now (I think) 17 dpo, and no AF, with a BFN yesterday x

:(


----------



## WannaBeAMum89

hey ladies, think this seems to be the longest 2ww ever and im only 4dpo :wacko: think i must just be going a bit loopy, goodluck to all those whos 2ww is coming to an end hope you all get a BFP :thumbup: x


----------



## babybemine

Well all day went by and no AF. No real symptoms going on for pending period either. No tender BB. Only symptom is some faint abd pain.
On the plus side appt is in few days for fertility doc. FX I won't need it.


----------



## WannaBeAMum89

babybemine said:


> Well all day went by and no AF. No real symptoms going on for pending period either. No tender BB. Only symptom is some faint abd pain.
> On the plus side appt is in few days for fertility doc. FX I won't need it.

fingers crossed for you hun, if not then i hope AF hurrys along, AF was teasing me last month and i just wanted to get on with next cycle :wacko: x


----------



## babybemine

Caved in and bought more tests. :bfn: still no AF. I know I am not out until AF shows but I figure I am out. Seeing fertility doc in 2 days. If no AF by then I will get a blood test while I am there. No more POAS this cycle.


----------



## ksilme

OMG OMG OMG I need advice, I started my new job yesterday so have been busy, but I have held all day and cervix felt high so decided to take an ovulation test, and took an IC for good measure lol, and because I am addicted ... :s 

Anyway, I could see a faint line, without squinting
so I take a pound shop one, nothing, so I think bugger it, and took a first response ... nothing, so I think, well maybe it was an evap (even though it showed within a minute or two at the most) so I take another IC and another line appears, quickly!!

AArgh I don't know what to think, please help xx

I think I am 18dpo


----------



## babybemine

ksilme said:


> OMG OMG OMG I need advice, I started my new job yesterday so have been busy, but I have held all day and cervix felt high so decided to take an ovulation test, and took an IC for good measure lol, and because I am addicted ... :s
> 
> Anyway, I could see a faint line, without squinting
> so I take a pound shop one, nothing, so I think bugger it, and took a first response ... nothing, so I think, well maybe it was an evap (even though it showed within a minute or two at the most) so I take another IC and another line appears, quickly!!
> 
> AArgh I don't know what to think, please help xx
> 
> I think I am 18dpo
> 
> View attachment 527081

It looks like it could be there. FX for you. What is an IC?


----------



## Lilahs Mum

Hi Ladies, well it's nice to see I'm not alone in this torturous 2 ww!!! I'm now 6 days late, around 16 dpo (my cycle can cary from 22-24 days since going off the pill in June) and still :bfn: !!! 
I've had a stuffy nose for the last few days, small headaches on and off (I never get headaches) and this morning feel really tired. I'm just hoping my body isn't playing tricks on me because it would be a very cruel joke! 
I took a digi test last night that said 'not pregnant', that was my last one, so no more tests in the house. Needless to say I will be buying more today! :haha:


----------



## ksilme

babybemine said:


> ksilme said:
> 
> 
> OMG OMG OMG I need advice, I started my new job yesterday so have been busy, but I have held all day and cervix felt high so decided to take an ovulation test, and took an IC for good measure lol, and because I am addicted ... :s
> 
> Anyway, I could see a faint line, without squinting
> so I take a pound shop one, nothing, so I think bugger it, and took a first response ... nothing, so I think, well maybe it was an evap (even though it showed within a minute or two at the most) so I take another IC and another line appears, quickly!!
> 
> AArgh I don't know what to think, please help xx
> 
> I think I am 18dpo
> 
> View attachment 527081
> 
> 
> It looks like it could be there. FX for you. What is an IC?Click to expand...

internet cheapie :) I am just worried as frer was negative :s 

someone just told me on another thread that false bfns are common with internet cheapies :( but I have used 15ish in the past month :S oops .. and had a couple of evaps show after a few hours but nothing that quickly, and all three having lines ... ? I just really don't know what to think. 
I have had a few symptoms etc, and no sign of period x


----------



## Ash0727

Baby dust to all...


----------



## WannaBeAMum89

fingers crossed for you ksilme :thumbup: x


----------



## babybemine

Kslime, 
How are you doing?
Everyone else? I hope everyone didn't disappear and that they are doing well.


----------



## WannaBeAMum89

babybemine said:


> Kslime,
> How are you doing?
> Everyone else? I hope everyone didn't disappear and that they are doing well.

im here lol :hi: been stalking this thread for past week but seems to have gone really quiet :wacko:

as AF showed up for you yet?x


----------



## babybemine

WannaBeAMum89 said:


> babybemine said:
> 
> 
> Kslime,
> How are you doing?
> Everyone else? I hope everyone didn't disappear and that they are doing well.
> 
> im here lol :hi: been stalking this thread for past week but seems to have gone really quiet :wacko:
> 
> as AF showed up for you yet?xClick to expand...

Yeah AF showed up yesterday evening. Went to my doctor appt and he did bloodwork and an ultrasound and i made an appointment for a repeat ultrasound and a HSG. Hubby has an appointment for SA and he had labs done as well. First ultrasound looked good with one small fibroid that they said was no worry and not near anything to worry about.


----------



## ksilme

babybemine said:


> Kslime,
> How are you doing?
> Everyone else? I hope everyone didn't disappear and that they are doing well.

Hey, AF showed up for me yesterday afternoon, but it was light and pink and (TMI) tampon only had a bit of blood on it and it was brown, but I woke up this morning and it had showed up with vengeance!! I have been in agony with cramps (always got them) all day, and it is now very heavy :( 
Normally only last 3 days though xx

Gonna start temping as I got basal thermometer today.
And i just hop that either we get pregnant this month, or AF decides to be regular (never been regular), was tempted to start vitex but not sure xx
hope you are all well xx


----------



## WannaBeAMum89

sorry you guys :hugs: got my fingers crossed for you both this cycle, well atleast all was positive at the appointment babybemine :thumbup: i had one the first time i went for scan then at follow up scan it had gone x


----------



## Lilahs Mum

AF also showed up for me yesterday morning too - a week late! Which has never happened!? I was so :cry: as was convinced I was pregnant with the symptoms I was having. 
I'm ok now, onward and upward! This month could pose a problem as we're flying to the US around my O time then will be staying with the in-laws so might have to try again in Jan after we get home....
I hope you are all ok and look forward to symptom spotting with you in a few weeks or so :flower:


----------



## babybemine

So sorry to hear about all the people who had AF show up. I know how hard it is especially when she is late to show up. Someone must teach her some manners about if you are going to be late then just don't show up at all.

Well I was going to take a month off to enjoy the holidays but since we saw the fertility doctor he says that with the ultrasounds and the HSG that this could all help with conceiving and to keep trying. FX that this is true. Now just have to figure out how to explain my lack of drinking over the holidays. Hmmm any ideas.


----------



## oedipamass

So sorry to hear about AF visiting everyone. BUT FX for everyone's New Year's BFPs! 

babybemine: maybe you could say that you are cutting down in general and leave it at that. Hopefully, people wouldn't be rude enough to push it further. 

as for me, I am still having on and off very mild symptoms (backache, headaches, cramping, hungry, tired, etc.) but nothing that seems totally out of the ordinary, so I am trying not to read too much into anything. I'm 9DPO. I am really hoping for a BFP for my birthday in the next few weeks though!

Good Luck to all the present and future mommies! :dust:


----------



## babybemine

My doctor told me that the Answer brand and the ones with the smiley face are not recommended. Funny as those are the two kinds I did use. He did not have specifics as to why you should not use them.


----------



## WannaBeAMum89

sorry to all the ladies that have had AF show up, hope next month will be the month for you all :winkwink: x



babybemine said:


> So sorry to hear about all the people who had AF show up. I know how hard it is especially when she is late to show up. Someone must teach her some manners about if you are going to be late then just don't show up at all.
> 
> Well I was going to take a month off to enjoy the holidays but since we saw the fertility doctor he says that with the ultrasounds and the HSG that this could all help with conceiving and to keep trying. FX that this is true. Now just have to figure out how to explain my lack of drinking over the holidays. Hmmm any ideas.

yeah i was thinking that im usually a big drinker but i havent been drinking at all, iv been getting away with not going on nights out with the girls by telling little white lies, dont know how im gonna explain not drinking on new year though :wacko: FX itll be worth it in thee end :thumbup: x


----------



## babybemine

How is everyone doing? Symptom spotting should be occuring pretty soon. Not much going on here. Have my HSG in the am.


----------



## babybemine

HSG was clear!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Now have one more ultrasound and DH has to turn in his SA and then we will see what i going on from there. Until then we are BD every other day.


----------



## WannaBeAMum89

well AF is 2 days late for me, backache, sore boobies and im knackered, not gonna get my hopes up just yet tho AF probably just teasing me :wacko: x


----------



## WannaBeAMum89

babybemine said:


> HSG was clear!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Now have one more ultrasound and DH has to turn in his SA and then we will see what i going on from there. Until then we are BD every other day.

glad everythings looking possitive :thumbup: fingers crossed its gonna happen for you very soon.x


----------



## babybemine

WannaBeAMum89 said:


> well AF is 2 days late for me, backache, sore boobies and im knackered, not gonna get my hopes up just yet tho AF probably just teasing me :wacko: x

Are you going to test?


----------



## WannaBeAMum89

was waiting till monday to test but the :witch:'s showed up first :cry: owell onwards and upwards, now onto trying to get a new year BFP :winkwink: x


----------



## babybemine

WannaBeAMum89 said:


> was waiting till monday to test but the :witch:'s showed up first :cry: owell onwards and upwards, now onto trying to get a new year BFP :winkwink: x

Besides :sex: what do you do to try and get your BFP?


----------



## babybemine

Been :sex: EOD. Did not track with OPK but have had clear stringy cm. Had one day with a couple brownish/red dried clumps like the glue that attachés the credit card to paper. So I think I am either ovulating or just finished ovulating. My tracker has been pretty accurate.

At the moment been cramping a little and feeling a little achey. Have not been sleeping well either. But I know I am way early for symptoms:haha:


----------



## rhiannon240

We are really close Babybemine! I have not been sleeping well either:(. Today I have a headache that just keeps getting worse. But thats not unusual for me so probably not a symptom lol.


----------



## babybemine

rhiannon240 said:


> We are really close Babybemine! I have not been sleeping well either:(. Today I have a headache that just keeps getting worse. But thats not unusual for me so probably not a symptom lol.

Me too. I had headache two days ago and it was really bad. DH kept asking me what was wrong but I didn't tell him until after we had BD. I didn't want to risk the chance we wouldn't BD. BD a couple days in a row in hopes that I caught the perfect time. Just couldn't risk the timing was off. 

RE doctor said the pain in my groin was probably related to my ovulating.

Had bad cramping on my dominant side and made sure to BD in hopes that it was ovulation. With the use of the pre-seed and robitussin, really can't be sure on when the exact day is. Hoping for a NYE BFP.


----------



## lilith5050

Hi you all :wave: I followed this thread last month and loved it, so I would like to join it.
I am spanish, 33 years old and 4 months TTC. This month I started to chart, taking temps and OPK.
I am on my CD19 and still no positive OPK but I am optimistic because my temps are still low. It seems like my ovulation is late.
The good part of it: my TWW will be shorter


----------



## babybemine

:hi: lilith
I am hoping this thread keeps up.. I followed it last month as well and loved it. My favorite by far.


----------



## lilith5050

Yes its a good way to spend the TWW! we all crazy ladies spotting crazy symptoms and supporting each other.


----------



## qpmomma

Symptom spotting is tricky for me. I have IBS and at times it feels like a baby kicking (I freaked OUT the first time I felt it!) and when I get the pain it feels like contractions. 

When I was preg with my DD I had no symptoms (that I can remember). At 14dpo I remember thinking "I havn't had AF yet." I still had no symptoms until another 2 weeks after that. So if I'm not having symptoms I am not too worried. I'm just praying AF doesn't come! lol


----------



## lilith5050

My PMS symptoms are so similar to the pregnancy symptoms that no having them will be a big symptom, before my AF I get nausea, sore boobs, i am bloated, gassy, hungry, have headaches and cry for nothing.

By the way I think I ovulated yesterday because today I had a temp shift but no positive opk yet


----------



## lilith5050

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/40c877/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 

What do you think? Maybe the opk are not detecting my surge? I had no smiley ar the clearblue and very faint lines at the amazon one step ones nothing like the control line.


----------



## babybemine

Have diarrhea and nausea. Have not been sick like this in years. Hopefully it is because I am pregnant.


----------



## Chimpette

Oooo can I join.

I'm now 4 dpo and i've been getting cramps in my belly and like a sharp pain in my (you know where). The sharp pain was only for alittle bit but the cramping i've been having since about 2 dpo. I also went shopping yesterday and felt hungry sick and I had the same last night when I woke up about 2:30am.

I'm hoping this is a good sign, although no sign of any CM....


----------



## lilith5050

Ladies your symptoms are so promising!

I think I am at day 2dop but I have to wait until tomorrow to see if ff gives me a crosshair. no symptoms yet


----------



## WishfulMama

I'd like to join in please! 10 dpo today, took test and bfn. Have had things going on with my body that never really happen. Boobs have been full and sore/tender for 2 days. Dh noticed too. Restless sleep, vivid dreams, on and off cramping low in uterus, stuffy nose, peeing more often but could be because I am so thirsty! Hoping this is our month but feeling like we're or because of this morning bfn. Going crazy.


----------



## babybemine

Diahreea stopped but still feeling nausea/cramping. Have had gas as well.
This morning I also wiped and had a very small smear of blood in clear cm.

Hoping and wishing and praying that I am pregnant.


----------



## qpmomma

babybemine said:


> Diahreea stopped but still feeling nausea/cramping. Have had gas as well.
> This morning I also wiped and had a very small smear of blood in clear cm.
> 
> Hoping and wishing and praying that I am pregnant.

I had dirrhea, bloating and gas yesterday. Last night I had a dream I got a BNP. I'm only 7dpo. Hoping the besr for both of us!


----------



## MissJamie

Creamy/velvety feeling CM for the past 3 days, normally I have sticky/dry cm right after ovulating... I'm around 3-4dpo. Hoping it is a good sign and continues, i really think we timed bd'ing well.


----------



## Brightstarshi

6dpo:

* implantation bleed one wipe
* burning breasts
* nausea


----------



## lilith5050

MissJamie said:


> Creamy/velvety feeling CM for the past 3 days, normally I have sticky/dry cm right after ovulating... I'm around 3-4dpo. Hoping it is a good sign and continues, i really think we timed bd'ing well.

Me too! and heartburn and I am so tired since friday

Babybemine! It looks like you had implantation, have you seen a dip in your bbt?

Wishfulmama is a bit early maybe in two days more you will have your BFP!

Fx for all of us


----------



## LeoTheLion

Love this thread, this is my 1st month ttc and already I'm crazy :) I'm 6dpo and my boobs feel tender (prob coz I keep poking them to see if they are sore or not) also slight lower back ache (but have just cleaned whole house) & light period type feelings (prob just need a pooh from rubbish I have eaten today) .. But feel better to have crazy ladies with me x


----------



## babybemine

lilith5050 said:


> MissJamie said:
> 
> 
> Creamy/velvety feeling CM for the past 3 days, normally I have sticky/dry cm right after ovulating... I'm around 3-4dpo. Hoping it is a good sign and continues, i really think we timed bd'ing well.
> 
> Me too! and heartburn and I am so tired since friday
> 
> Babybemine! It looks like you had implantation, have you seen a dip in your bbt?
> 
> Wishfulmama is a bit early maybe in two days more you will have your BFP!
> 
> Fx for all of usClick to expand...

Having heart burn right now. I am feeling really hot today but I don't temp because I work 12 hour shifts at night and my sleep is all weird.


----------



## MissJamie

Babybmine that is why I can't temp too. It is just cm checks for me!


----------



## .grumply

Not sure when I ovulated exactly but since 12/15 I've been feeling light cramps, twinges, heaviness, aches on the left side of my uterus/ovary only--the right side feels light and airy, so maybe this is the only reason I've noticed. So I'm just guessing I'm around 8dpo? I've had lower back soreness/discomfort, but only on the left side, again. I've been dreaming a lot, my nips feel tender/feverish (rest of bbs feel fine). CM is kind of lotiony.

The rest (tiredness, etc) is pretty standard so I'm not counting those. 

Has anyone felt like their nipples were abnormally hot from swelling, ever?

Ohh, and also: has anyone experienced a drop in their sex drive? I haven't been in the mood at all, even after steamy dreams. But every now and then when I do a CM check my cervix is low, soft, and tender, even though we haven't tried to BD since Monday (since it was low and it hurt)?


----------



## Chimpette

Well I'm 6 dpo and can't shake the feeling like we didn't catch the egg this month :o(

Having said that I am still having cramps and twinges in my belly, and last night from about 3am - 5am I was up with indigestion/heartburn and stomach ache

I'm praying that we caught it, but I just can't shake the feeling that we haven't.


----------



## babybemine

Don't give up yet Chimpette.

Baked cookies last night. Ate some of the chocolate and have a migraine to prove it. 

First time I have had stuffiness in a long time. Actually had to blow my nose. 

Just kinda don't feel right...hoping it is baby but maybe it is just from the migraine.


----------



## babybemine

Stuffiness seems to have resolved. Still have been feeling warm. Heartburn has been going crazy as well.
No alcohol last night for celebrations...mil asked DH if I was pregos....wish he could of said yes....hopefully it will be a late Christmas present.


----------



## babybemine

Little bit of the runs today. Can't shake the "I caught a bug" feeling. Came home after Christmas dinner and had a stabbing pain in my right lower back with some pain in the front and then it kinda subsided. Which of course I googled and found other newly pregnant women who experienced the same thing.

Breasts not tender. Heartburn like crazy.

Able to eat food but just not really excited to eat it. Odd feeling in my stomach....not exactly nausea....or maybe really minor nausea.

And let's add in vivid dreams right on schedule.


----------



## qpmomma

I am very bloated, but it could be b/c I ate too much for Christmas dinner.


----------



## babybemine

qpmomma said:


> I am very bloated, but it could be b/c I ate too much for Christmas dinner.

Ooh could be a symptom. Hold on to it.


----------



## lilith5050

Hi! I hope all of you had a fantastic christmas eve and day, I didnt drink nothing, I told the family I had heatburn and alcohol made it worst.

I feel soft cramps and still no sore boobs, usually when the AF is coming I have super sore boobs and nipples.


----------



## Native_gurl

Is vivid dreams really a symptom? I have hear so many woman say it and I wonder is there a real reason why that happens? Can you tell im bored here at work?! hehehehe


----------



## chimmi

AF is a day late now... In the last week i have drank drank drank alcohol. Coffee. I've smoked cigarettes when ive been drinking. I've forgotten to take my vitamins and my folic acid tablets lol. Would be awesome if this was our month!


----------



## babybemine

Native_gurl said:


> Is vivid dreams really a symptom? I have hear so many woman say it and I wonder is there a real reason why that happens? Can you tell im bored here at work?! hehehehe

yes vivid dreams is a symptom but just because you have vivid dreams does not mean you are definately pregnant.


----------



## Chimpette

Hi Ladies,

Well I'm 9 dpo today, had cramps on and off all day like AF Cramps. Not due till the 1st Jan, so not sure what's happening there.

I did a FRER at 4am and a big fat BNP...!!!! Damn, still hoping that maybe I'm too early.. fingers crossed for us all.


----------



## babybemine

Chimpette said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Well I'm 9 dpo today, had cramps on and off all day like AF Cramps. Not due till the 1st Jan, so not sure what's happening there.
> 
> I did a FRER at 4am and a big fat BNP...!!!! Damn, still hoping that maybe I'm too early.. fingers crossed for us all.

BNP?? FX that it is to early. Wait for AF and retest if no AF.


----------



## Chimpette

Doh sorry meant BFN hahaha


----------



## mwaah

Chimpette said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Well I'm 9 dpo today, had cramps on and off all day like AF Cramps. Not due till the 1st Jan, so not sure what's happening there.
> 
> I did a FRER at 4am and a big fat BNP...!!!! Damn, still hoping that maybe I'm too early.. fingers crossed for us all.


I got a BFN yesterday at 10dpo and today a lovely not even faint and a digi BFP!!

My weird sympton this cycle was on 6 dpo and I got a really itchy big toe, googled it and found out it was sort of a symptom!! haha xxx


----------



## .grumply

Ugh, this cycle is driving me crazier than ever. I keep rationalizing my symptoms and then something different pops up. Help?

I can be anywhere between 8 and 11dpo (wasn't tracking). After DTD last night (BF did not release in me) I had some light pink spotting and there was even a little pale/dry bit of tissue (as in flesh, not toilet paper). I put on a liner just in case, but by morning there wasn't a trace of it on the liner or tp. 

I'm not expecting to start AF until 12/29-1/1. I have never spotted before AF but I guess there's a first time for everything? Or does this sound like IB? With all the dreams, dull cramps (mostly in my left side), super sore BBs, I don't know what to think anymore. I am waiting to miss my period before testing again (BFN on xmas).

ETA: Congrats, mwaah!


----------



## mwaah

.grumply said:


> Ugh, this cycle is driving me crazier than ever. I keep rationalizing my symptoms and then something different pops up. Help?
> 
> I can be anywhere between 8 and 11dpo (wasn't tracking). After DTD last night (BF did not release in me) I had some light pink spotting and there was even a little pale/dry bit of tissue (as in flesh, not toilet paper). I put on a liner just in case, but by morning there wasn't a trace of it on the liner or tp.
> 
> I'm not expecting to start AF until 12/29-1/1. I have never spotted before AF but I guess there's a first time for everything? Or does this sound like IB? With all the dreams, dull cramps (mostly in my left side), super sore BBs, I don't know what to think anymore. I am waiting to miss my period before testing again (BFN on xmas).
> 
> ETA: Congrats, mwaah!

Thank you.

Well i had symptoms for the last 7 cycles and wasn't pregnant but this cycle I just knew it was the one and not really had anything different except the big toe thing. Hang in there and I'm hoping for a BFP for you xxx


----------



## rhiannon240

mwaah said:


> I got a BFN yesterday at 10dpo and today a lovely not even faint and a digi BFP!!
> 
> My weird sympton this cycle was on 6 dpo and I got a really itchy big toe, googled it and found out it was sort of a symptom!! haha xxx

Congrats!!!! :)


----------



## vic161209

hi ladies, please let me know iv not gone mad, 2nd mth ttc, ov sticks used n done the baby dance at the 'right time' if all worked im 6dpo and last night my boobs leaked small drops of milk! there both so tender and seem to have grown over night, been off the pill 6mths n my body seemed to b clockwork (read that stopping pill could affect boobs) any ideas?? plz advise  xx


----------



## qpmomma

11 dpo. AF due in a day or two. My breats are sore and my stomach feels wierd. I am too scared to test! I got a BFN at 9 doo and I figure I'll wait as long as I can lol.


----------



## .grumply

@mwaah I know, the mind is a powerful thing. And that big toe thing is too funny. H&H 9mos to you!

@qpmomma Right there with you. Even though a more viable testing date is so close it feels farther then ever! I'm thinking I'll wait until Monday if I don't get anything sooner. FX for us!


----------



## lilith5050

Congratulations Mwaah! Please send baby dust to all of us


----------



## mwaah

lilith5050 said:


> Congratulations Mwaah! Please send baby dust to all of us

Thank you, it's on its way to you all :) xxx


----------



## inkdchick

well im 10dpo today and have bloating,nipples darker red, achy boobs with shooting pains on and around armpits, blue veins, weird dreams and i mean a weird one (orgasm without having one gutted !), very tired especially around 5pm and just want to sleep, no energy, and crying for no reason and have an aversion to all ALCOHOL !!! a bit sign for me maybe , hopefully fingers crossed and i had the strongest smell of strawberrys today the most sweetest smell too but no-one else could smell it , i was in town and couldnt find any anywhere !!!


----------



## babybemine

Feel like I am out. Light aching cramps in stomach. Craved chocolate like my norm cycle. If I can hold out going to test New years eve to see if I will be drinking.


----------



## .grumply

FX, inkdchick! Haha, is smelling things a symptom? Because if so I'll run with it. I got a whiff of cologne while I was in my car the other day, and the BF hasn't ridden with me in a couple weeks so I doubt it was a lingering scent. Plus I don't think smelled like the one he uses.

I feel like I'm out, too. ):

ETA: Yep I'm out. :p


----------



## babybemine

ok i tested and it was a BFN if no AF by new years eve i will test again then


----------



## inkdchick

.grumply said:


> FX, inkdchick! Haha, is smelling things a symptom? Because if so I'll run with it. I got a whiff of cologne while I was in my car the other day, and the BF hasn't ridden with me in a couple weeks so I doubt it was a lingering scent. Plus I don't think smelled like the one he uses.
> 
> I feel like I'm out, too. ):
> 
> ETA: Yep I'm out. :p

Aww hun did your did you get af ! :hugs:


----------



## lilith5050

Sorry to hear that .grumply

babybemine maybe is a bit early? when is you AF due?


----------



## .grumply

I did. But that's just fine! This new year's eve is going to be fun and I intend to get smashed. Bahaha. :drunk:

We weren't ttc so I may not stick around much. But thanks for keeping me company and I wish you all the best! Lots of baby dust!


----------



## Lucy529

Hi ladies so happy to see that the thread is still going strong congrats to all the BFPs and keeping my FX for those that are waiting to test 

afm well I ended up Ovulating on my own this month well according to fertility friend my hubby and I had decided at first to prevent but then we decided on ntnp and to keep charting my temps at least and I was shocked to see that I did O am 10dpo today and have a cold but I have been sick for the last 5 or so days so have not been symptom spotting much 

but am back to eating my pumpkin pie and Doritos and hot sauce LOL but we all know how that ended the last time so am going to just leave up to mother nature and see what happens I will test on New Years Eve since af is due on the first FX for all you ladies


----------



## rhiannon240

Yay, HI Lucy!!! 

babybemine, sorry about the bfn. Might still be to early.

afm, I think I am 11 dpo or so (not positive when I o'd). Af is due on 1/1, if my cycles are back to normal (FX). Not really feeling any symptoms this month. CM has been creamy and I have been a little gassy (tmi sorry). Other than that, nothing! My boobs are not sore or anything. 
I am going to try and hold off on testing for as long as I can stand it :haha:


----------



## Lucy529

rhiannon gl hun sometimes no symptoms is a symptom like I said thanks to this cold I have not been able to ss which am glad af is just two days away now and it seems that this went by fast LOL 

although my back has been acting up but that could be from the exercises that am doing and then my lower ab has been cramping but that could just be af on her way either way I would be happy that means that my weightloss is working and that is good news either way but a new years BFP would be nice too LOL


----------



## Runner

My only symptom is a BBT, nothing else is out of the ordinary. If I wasn't charting, I wouldn't even suspect I might be pregnant. :shrug:

Good luck everyone! :happydance:


----------



## Amalloy

Hi All!

Was reading pas posts and you all sound so incredible being able to stay so positive through the whole waiting journey. Most of my friends already have their little munchkins and just tell me to be patient and not think about it.
OH and I have been NTNP since Aug 12 (lost 2 previous angels) Currently guessing my O day as only using phone app to track AF and O times.
Last cycle was 43 days, before that was 32, 31, 35, etc (avg 32 days) 
Currently 3 dpo and really hopeful. 
I am crazy symptom spotting, sharp pains over ovaries and mild cramping, like AF is coming. Not sure whether pain would be because I should be O'g or because I have. So confused!


----------



## babybemine

FX everyone... lots of POAS going to be happening on nye. Bring on the BFP's or bring on the drinks.


----------



## inkdchick

12dpo today i think and have sore ribs on left under boob when i sit - why this early and lots more cm discharge today yukkk


----------



## Lucy529

hey ladies today has been an emotional day for me I dreamed a really horrible dream last night, it was that my little dog had gotten attacked by some rottweilder puppies and they had left him all bloody and with no hair It really got to me and then I woke up all moody 

my boss let me get off work a couple of hours and my hubby took me to have lunch which helped alot I have had some cramping on and off and last nigth sorry tmi while dtd i had some sharp pain in my left side it took my breath then this morning I had a temp drop hope that it means that there is something happening and not that af is going to be comming tom. I tested on 9dpo but had not saince then to scared so am going to wait until tom we are supposed to get some wine to bring in the new year but we shall see :)


----------



## inkdchick

aww hun im sorry to hear about your horrible dream and hope you get some good news soon..
Im going mad here all lat evening and all through the night i have had this - god how to describe it its like a really heavy fluttering right behind my belly button and its driving me mad you can actually see my tummy pulsate with it its horrible i need to know what this is as it cant be good can it and i had a dream last night i was expecting twins and not only that one is high up and the other to the side and they are non identical and in perfect health and doing great ! ( my mum has twin sisters and im over 40 so i dont suppose it impossible but how cool is that ) although im hoping its gonna be a bit longer away before i get told that fingers crossed af should be today and really no no sign of it so keeping everything crossed this is it .
if anyone has heard of this heavy fluttering pleaseeeee let me know thank you x


----------



## babybemine

Boo for two BFN. Once in am and once right before going out. DH to have S.A. done this week. On to a new year and new beginnings. 
Working on owning a new house for my future babies.


----------



## Proserpina

I'm 3 DPO. Early, I know, but I'm experiencing: 


 (TMI Warning) Drastically increased vaginal discharge, thick white and stretchy with a slight yellowish tinge. Gobs of it. I don't even know what to mark it as on my chart because it's stretchier than sticky and creamy CM, but too cloudy and thick to be EWCM. No pain or itchiness, so I know it isn't a yeast infection. 
 Bloating
 Dull cramps and very mild pressure
I don't have my hopes up too far though, because this is my first cycle TTC, and I got the Mirena removed just over a month ago.


----------



## inkdchick

hi im 13dpo i think and so far ive had:-
achy heavy sore boobs,
constipation like passing glass
wind my god so much wind 
peeing so much during day that car journeys are determinded by petrol garages
up in the night for a pee
spots on face
cold symptoms runny nose start of a sore throat
cramping in pelvis, around hips and down tops of legs
lots of cm on and off ( once wiped a yellow green snot 3 days ago nothing since)
metal taste in mouth this morning 
sorry tmi coming - inner lips blacky blue colour (normally deep pink)
tugging at belly button
ache all over really and feel pregnant !

I have tested this morning but NA ! neg test so am going to wait til im a week late and if no af shows ( absolutely no sign of her at moment in or out), i will do a blood test at docs so will let you know as soon as i do coz i will be screaming it around !


----------



## lilith5050

I tested yesterday at 12dpo with clearblue digi and BFN , my AF has not shown yet and my temps are higher, I am going to wait a few days and if AF does not come will test again.


----------



## inkdchick

aww hun i hoping we both get our BRP real soon good luck honey xx


----------



## babybemine

lilith5050 said:


> I tested yesterday at 12dpo with clearblue digi and BFN , my AF has not shown yet and my temps are higher, I am going to wait a few days and if AF does not come will test again.


Did AF come? I am still awaiting mine a well. One day after estimated arrival.
Have had light cramping but no AF. 

DH is doing his SA now. Yeah. On the road for more answers. 

Looks like we will getting our house next month.


----------



## lilith5050

Still waiting AF, no spotting, nothing, nada, fingers crossed.

Babybemine you are going to be so busy with the new house!

Thank you inkdchick I hope all of us will get our BFP soon, and dont give up, I know people that had kids at 49-50 and twins.


----------



## vic161209

hi ladies just wanted to share my weird symtom since iv just got my bfp today so it must have been linked! 5-6dpo my boobs felf huge litterally hardly fit my bra for about 24hrs, on the night of 5dpo both my breasts leaked a small drop of breastmilk! very strange as havent bf for over 2years n this had never happened befor. i frantically looked on the internet for advice but every where said breast milk in pregnancy should b weeks away- but it was 5dpo for me!! :dust: every one, good luck xxxxx


----------



## babybemine

Thinking AF may be on its way. I just picked out all the M&M's out of the trailmix. :haha: Oops!! Craving chocolate is a definate AF predictor for me.


----------



## inkdchick

lilith5050 said:


> Still waiting AF, no spotting, nothing, nada, fingers crossed.
> 
> Babybemine you are going to be so busy with the new house!
> 
> Thank you inkdchick I hope all of us will get our BFP soon, and dont give up, I know people that had kids at 49-50 and twins.

thank you hun but im just feeling so low today and feeling out my cm is changing to a very very pale brown tinged colour dont know if this is normal but im 15dpo today and still waiting it out i have a mild headache too and feel blah just shattered and all out of sorts if that makes sense probably my age lol


----------



## Sweet Cherie

Okay, I'll put my hands up and own up to it. I am a crazy symptom spotter and it's driving me crazy. What's worse is that I have PCOS so I can't rely on periods (so irregular!) and have no idea how many dpo I am! Doh!

Anyway, my symptoms are very tender, veiny boobs and larger areolas, constantly feeling wet down there (clear, thin cm) and I had pink spotting (but only when I wiped) about a week after :sex: (third week in November) and of course, no AF...

Have tested but BFN - still feeling weird though...


----------



## inkdchick

know how that feels my period on 9th dec was so watery clear red and lasted for two days and then two days brown cm and now im 4 dyas late for this af that i could be towards 9 weeks or 5 weeks at the moment and am waiting another 4 days to go and get bloods done as no hpt will show up i wish you all the best sorry i couldnt help x


----------



## Sweet Cherie

Thanks inkdchick! Hope it all works out for you. I am 40 now (are you an older ttc girl like me?) so I don't know what to make of it all (and add irregular periods - so it's twice as confusing :dohh: . I guess it's just a case of wait and see.
Good luck to you!


----------



## qpmomma

Turns out all of my symptoms were pregnancy symptoms! I got my :bfp: today at 18dpo! 

Symptoms:

1) Sore breasts for a week now.
2) Small glob of yellow CM. 
3) Tight feeling in my stomach.

That's about it. Good luck ladies!


----------



## babybemine

Congrats. Thanks for sharing your symptoms. H&h 9 months

AF is here. Boo oh well . On to next cycle. Had wicked cramps to welcome the witch. I don't think that is necessary at all. I don't want her here in the first place but I especially don't want her making me have cramps....grrr.

Have appt with RE on the 10th to find out what to do next.


----------



## inkdchick

my af arrived this morning at 5am severe cramping and lining loss already bohoo so will be awol for a while maybe for good haven't decided yet as im 46 and dont know whether i want to keep trying now . Good luck to all those still yet to get their BFP am sure they will come this year for you all x


----------



## inkdchick

Sweet Cherie said:


> Thanks inkdchick! Hope it all works out for you. I am 40 now (are you an older ttc girl like me?) so I don't know what to make of it all (and add irregular periods - so it's twice as confusing :dohh: . I guess it's just a case of wait and see.
> Good luck to you!

yes honey i am im 46 and have just got my af this morning so im defo out and dont know if i will keep trying again, but i wish you all the best as at least you can get help up to 42 if you are in the UK, dont know about anywhere else, no-one will help us so we were at this all on our own, but i feel i have had enough now and this af is so painful so its really putting me off and i have a migraine and really dont think these af's are helping
will send you a pm with my email so you can let me know how you get on , good luck honey xx


----------



## Sweet Cherie

inkdchick said:


> Sweet Cherie said:
> 
> 
> Thanks inkdchick! Hope it all works out for you. I am 40 now (are you an older ttc girl like me?) so I don't know what to make of it all (and add irregular periods - so it's twice as confusing :dohh: . I guess it's just a case of wait and see.
> Good luck to you!
> 
> yes honey i am im 46 and have just got my af this morning so im defo out and dont know if i will keep trying again, but i wish you all the best as at least you can get help up to 42 if you are in the UK, dont know about anywhere else, no-one will help us so we were at this all on our own, but i feel i have had enough now and this af is so painful so its really putting me off and i have a migraine and really dont think these af's are helping
> will send you a pm with my email so you can let me know how you get on , good luck honey xxClick to expand...


 Hey - I'm genuinely gutted for you. I felt so bad when I read your post. I will pray for you. Who knows what the plan is for us all? And it's so hard not to get your hopes up.
Our son is a honeymoon baby - he was there in the first month of trying - and I just thought this is going to be so easy, I can conceive whenever I like. Well, he's 13 now and we've has a decade of disappointment and early losses. I know I'm lucky, many women on here don't even have one child, but this yearning doesn't go away...
Take care of yourself x


----------



## lilith5050

Congratulations qpmomma! Did You have any BFN before 18dpo? I am at day 15dpo AF is 4 days late and had a BFN at 12dpo. I am planning go to test at doctors if AF is not here on Monday 7th.


----------



## babybemine

Lilith any luck with you? FX for you.


----------



## qpmomma

lilith5050 said:


> Congratulations qpmomma! Did You have any BFN before 18dpo? I am at day 15dpo AF is 4 days late and had a BFN at 12dpo. I am planning go to test at doctors if AF is not here on Monday 7th.

Yes I got a BFN at 12 dpo at my OBGYN's office. That was 2 days before my period. Even at 18 dpo the line was faint, but it was there. I took 3 tests.


----------



## Sweet Cherie

Congrats qpmomma - wishing you a very H&H pregnancy and birth! :happydance:


----------



## lilith5050

Babebemine still waiting AF here, I am so sorry your AF caught you and is hurting so much, hope you are feeling better.


----------



## Lucy529

Inkdchick hope that you got good news have no idea about the fluttering FX for you

Afm af did arrive but that's ok am glad that at least am o'ing on my own will continue to temp and see what happens

:wave: to all you ladies waiting to test or to o FX for you all


----------



## FaithInBaby

Symptoms include frequent urination, minor headaches, minor nausea/increase in appetite, what looked like old blood in my CM last night only once when I wiped (tmi but texture was almost egg white like), backache, odd tightening sensation in my lower abdomen and its not like period cramps, sensitive to the touch boobs.. 10dpo. AF due 1/7.. Am I going to get my BFP? :)


----------



## lilith5050

FaithInBaby said:


> Symptoms include frequent urination, minor headaches, minor nausea/increase in appetite, what looked like old blood in my CM last night only once when I wiped (tmi but texture was almost egg white like), backache, odd tightening sensation in my lower abdomen and its not like period cramps, sensitive to the touch boobs.. 10dpo. AF due 1/7.. Am I going to get my BFP? :)

Hi! Your symptoms look good! When do you plan to test? If you implantated day 9dpo is a bit early, maybe you have to wait until you AF is missing.


----------



## Girly922

Hi :wave: Do you mind if I join in? I'm going crazy trying not to symptom spot. 

I'm only about 6dpo but already I'm noticing things. First one, at 4dpo. Exactly the same as what I had at 4/5dpo when I got my bfp in November. Almost like jet lag. I get really Really tired about 6pm, then when bedtime comes I can't sleep. Last night I was awake until 2am!!

Secondly, for the last 2 days I can't get through the night without getting up to pee twice! Normally, providing I go just before bed and as soon as I wake up, I don't wake up during the night to go at all. 

Finally, normally my bbs hurt like mad (even just to take my bra off) from OV right the way through to AF. No pain, at all. This was the same in November. But I am wondering if that's just because my cycles might be out of whack after my m/c. 

Need to stop myself from testing!! It's too early! :dohh:


----------



## Girly922

Oh, and last night I was soo hungry I had a bowl of cereal at 1am!! We didn't even have an early dinner. :shrug:


----------



## Ellie.

Im 7dpo and already trying to restrain myself from POAS even though i know it wont produce accurate answers!
feeling more hopeful than ever before this month, but that could be the crazy symptom spotter talking! Had so much nausea yesterday and threw up (never happened before) and incredibly nauseas today too! Everytime i go to the bathroom im checking for any signs of IB, TWW reaaally drives you craaaazy! 
Good Luck to all you ladies xxx


----------



## Girly922

I'm glad I'm not the only one feeling sick. Was fine until today, but I've been nauseous all day!! 

Good luck!!


----------



## Renaendel

:witch: is due at 11dpo. Think I can test before jan 15th? At only 2dpo I am more tired than I have been in a very long time. Falling asleep at friends, in the middle of conversations, at the dinner table. Nipples started hurting this morning. I can't imagine that I have implanted, but these symptoms are not normal post ovulation for me.


----------



## inkdchick

if its not normal for you post ovulation then it all sounds plausible hun i wih you all the very best fingers crossed for you hun xx


----------



## babybemine

O'd yesyerday. Officially in the 2 week wait. Busy trying to close on the house...have to start packing so hopefully it will go fast.


----------



## babybemine

Where did everyone go? I hope everyone is doing well. FX for you all


----------



## inkdchick

this is quite an embarassing post !!! but i have had two orgasms in my sleep this 2ww and i have never had them before in my life anyone know why this is happening ! and if anyone else has had this too 
Congratulations Renaendel :happydance:


----------



## bubbamadness

Hi Girls, congratulations to all with BFP and good luck to all who are TTC in the TWW. I dont know how many days past ovulation i am as i have tried using the tracking CM for Fertile Mucus, TMI, i know, but thought i'd try it. Cycle can be anything from 23days to 30 days. On average its 26-28. Think AF is due on 31st January. 
Symptoms are aware of boobs and sensitive nipples. Lots of creamy CM. Lots of mild AF type cramping. Wind. And weeing more. Fingers crossed. Will keep you posted xxx


----------



## MItoDC

I'm on CD20 of a 30 day cycle - not sure when I O'ed, but we covered our bases pretty well this month! :)

Last night I had cramps on my lower left side, and then today again on and off all day with some cramping/pressure right above my pubic bone. This morning when I took my first sip of coffee it tasted weird - so weird that I actually looked at the lip of it to make sure it was clean! My favorite cereal also tasted... off. Not sure what's going on and whether I'm reading too far into it! Trying to wait until Feb 1st to test, but may not be able to hold out that long!

Baby dust to you all!
:dust:


----------



## tay_913

Hello Ladies- I am also waiting to test. I am due for AF either on the 23rd or 24th of January. Lately I have had lots of creamy cm (thought it was yeast infection, I've never had one) and my boobs have been itchy. I'm scared to test, I don't want another BFN let down. My DH and I have been trying now for over 2 years and it would be a miracle as we were told he has male factor issues.

Please let 2013 be my year!!!


----------



## bubbamadness

tay_913 said:


> Hello Ladies- I am also waiting to test. I am due for AF either on the 23rd or 24th of January. Lately I have had lots of creamy cm (thought it was yeast infection, I've never had one) and my boobs have been itchy. I'm scared to test, I don't want another BFN let down. My DH and I have been trying now for over 2 years and it would be a miracle as we were told he has male factor issues.
> 
> Please let 2013 be my year!!!

I'm sure it will be, fingers are crossed for you :flower:


----------



## babybemine

Light cramping...kinda achey....way to early for AF. Also been feeling rather warm lately. Eating chocolate which I rarely do until right before AF to come..... 
Been hungry even after eating and really craving meat???
Symptoms???


----------



## Native_gurl

inkdchick said:


> this is quite an embarassing post !!! but i have had two orgasms in my sleep this 2ww and i have never had them before in my life anyone know why this is happening ! and if anyone else has had this too
> Congratulations Renaendel :happydance:

DO you mean you have never had an orgasm or never had one in your sleep? I was close once in my dream and the stupid dog started to bark and woke me up! What a disappointment..lol..:dohh:


----------



## inkdchick

lol just in my sleep and i had one last cycle and two this cycle in the middle of my tww, im now coming to the end of my tww and well two tests have said no so now waiting til af date arrives (tomorrow) and then i will do a last test but still think it will be neg as i have no cramping or anything else just the normal sore boobs before af so i dont think its a sign for me but have heard it is for others but like all signs or symptoms they are not the same for everyone but i wish you all the best hun x


----------



## lilith5050

Hi ladies I am back,

Finally I was pregnant but my HCG levels were so low and I finally miscarried last sunday at 7 w 2 d. I am so sad and eager and scared at the same time to try again, my obgyn said to wait a cycle before trying again so this month I am out but will be following this thread.


----------



## babybemine

lilith5050 said:


> Hi ladies I am back,
> 
> Finally I was pregnant but my HCG levels were so low and I finally miscarried last sunday at 7 w 2 d. I am so sad and eager and scared at the same time to try again, my obgyn said to wait a cycle before trying again so this month I am out but will be following this thread.

Oh lilith, my heart goes out to you. :hugs: We are here if you need anything


----------



## bubbamadness

lilith5050 said:


> Hi ladies I am back,
> 
> Finally I was pregnant but my HCG levels were so low and I finally miscarried last sunday at 7 w 2 d. I am so sad and eager and scared at the same time to try again, my obgyn said to wait a cycle before trying again so this month I am out but will be following this thread.

:hugs:


----------



## taboo

hi i hope you dont mind me joining
im currently 11dpo and feeling absolutely crap
boobies are really sore especially on the side
got creamy cm
flu symptoms snotty nose tight chest
i am asthamtic so just could be feeling rough
i had a m/c in may 2010 and a chemical sept 2012

i have the most utter respect to all you ladies who have had multiple m/c mine nearly killed me xxxxxxxx


----------



## babybemine

4 days left until AF due. Not really felling anything. Hungry a bit more than usual and more emotional. Feeling some stuffiness but still keeping FX. At 10 dpo got a bfn but hoping it was just to early.


----------



## Krystiboo

Oh i think i found the perfect thread for me right now  ~~~

I'm torturing myself and everyone around me ....I'm on CD 24 - ....Generally i've had a feeling i wasn't pregnant each month .....This month im opposite and so sure i am :S .....but so far :bfn: .....Some symptoms i definately think i am searching for ...others seem a little in my face.....but still could easily go each way i guess ...
Here's my list of torture ...be it inflicted by my restless mind ...or my confused body  ( btw ttc for 2 yrs off and on ) 

* When i consider not being pregnant it almost makes me laugh ....my mind is convinced ...

CD 16 - 24 - Sore BB's ....abnormally sore ....to the point where i cant wear a shirt to bed or have blankets on them 

CD 21 - Woke up at 3am to a smallish brown clot ....followed by brownish spotting/ dark though 

Spotting happened about 3 times a day for around 3 days ...

CD - 23 - Tried to eat rice crackers that had a chicken favour and smell and dry heaved ....later tried yogurt and did the same thing 

CD 24 - Woke up to a similar "glob" of blood ....not overly convinced it was a clot ....but seemed like bloody mucous 

I have been cramping on and off for a week.....But the pain seems more in my hips. lower back .....and directly in the centre of my womb ...rather then my usually PMS side cramps ...
Although i do have that sensation every now and then that AF is lurking ...

Definately not a normal cycle for me.....So i'm pretty sure if im not pregnant then this dodgy cycle may be something that's stopping my BFP ....?

Funny how you can have so many " symptoms " ...even to my point of being " convinced" and having the intuition that i am ....and still get BFN's 

Sorry for the long post lol ....Only have hubby and doctor to talk to about it right now ....needed to vent it out :x


----------



## inkdchick

hun have you actually done a test to see and have your doctor done bloods ? coz those blood mucus clots things sound a bit like a possible implantation i think someone else on here had that some time ago and they were pregnant and although everyone is different some people are the same so maybe you are and they say that the woman may have a sixth sense and just know she is


----------



## Krystiboo

I did do a test this morning and got a :BFN: .....Will try to hold a couple of days and test again ....

It has been abnormal for me ....plus yeah ...the whole being convinced thing ...though that's very scary ....The BFN's hit harder atm lol ....

I did have a progesterone test done on day 21 to check my fertility stuff out ....im curious if i am pregnant if they would see that on the results or if it would have been to early :D


----------



## babybemine

AF got me. Starting Femara this cycle. A little sad we couldn't do it without help but hopefully this method works for us.


----------



## mlesfink

Hey, ladies! Wondering if I could join you? I am 8ish dpo and feeling an awful lot like I did when I was pregnant in June  had a chemicalno biggie, but I am a nutcase when it comes to symptom spotting! Especially because I have a 35 day cycle and an 18 day lpit makes waiting worse for me!

Im using a cbfm and think we were well covered as far as bd goes. Yesterday and today my boobs feel like bowling balls, on and off cramping, and a mild backache. A little motion sickness today while driving to work.

Im trying to hold off on testing as long as I can! Thanks for listening!


----------



## mlesfink

Well, bfn yesterday, bfp today! Hoping this one sticks.


----------



## anticipating

mlesfink said:


> Hey, ladies! Wondering if I could join you? I am 8ish dpo and feeling an awful lot like I did when I was pregnant in June  had a chemicalno biggie, but I am a nutcase when it comes to symptom spotting! Especially because I have a 35 day cycle and an 18 day lpit makes waiting worse for me!
> 
> Im using a cbfm and think we were well covered as far as bd goes. Yesterday and today my boobs feel like bowling balls, on and off cramping, and a mild backache. A little motion sickness today while driving to work.
> 
> Im trying to hold off on testing as long as I can! Thanks for listening!

Can you help me determine how many days my cyle is and what lp is? i am very confused... there is too much info out there but if anyone can help me, its the ladies on BnB. Thanks.


----------



## tulip11

Hi girls this month since last week I am having severe headaches at evening and night time specially with somewhat low grade fever. At day time headaches are not so severe but on arrival of night its becoming more and more severe anyone had this ?


----------



## Krystiboo

D; AF for me .....I think i will take it as a lesson to quit my compulsive symptom watching .....Even my husband was convinced my nipples were darker and my boobs were bigger .....i even spotted around implantation time .....

It's hard when you want it so bad to relax and not focus on it though ....but i definately learnt this month that unless you have unmistakable morning sickness...have a missed/ late period .....You just cant guess if you are or not unfortunately :( 

Baby dust to you all :D


----------



## anticipating

Krystiboo said:


> D; AF for me .....I think i will take it as a lesson to quit my compulsive symptom watching .....Even my husband was convinced my nipples were darker and my boobs were bigger .....i even spotted around implantation time .....
> 
> It's hard when you want it so bad to relax and not focus on it though ....but i definately learnt this month that unless you have unmistakable morning sickness...have a missed/ late period .....You just cant guess if you are or not unfortunately :(
> 
> Baby dust to you all :D

I think I get a bit OC too. To the point of going nuts. Got my BFN today. Now I just have to wait and see of I get the flu or cold or something because I can't be imagining EVERYTHING .


----------



## lilith5050

mlesfink said:


> Well, bfn yesterday, bfp today! Hoping this one sticks.

Congratulations! Fx for sticky baby.


----------



## Krystiboo

sending hope bubbles your way anticipating :D


----------



## babybemine

been having a weird sensation......warm ovary...anyone else ever experience that


----------



## hopetobemommy

I've felt really different this cycle, though I am starting to get weird vaginal cramps. :(
I'm 11 DPO
I've had either creamy or wet CM since ovulation. I've never noticed this before.

Until about 9 DPO, I've been getting weird cramps, not like AF cramps, almost like pinching on both sides of my lower abdomen. At first it was mainly on the right, but I'm starting to feel some more on the left. Yesterday, I felt stronger sensations on my left abdomen.

My boobs hurt, but they're not SORE, they feel almost bruised, but deeper.

I've been getting random ear aches. I would think that I'd had an ear infection, but my ears switch!

An odd "symptom" if you'd call it, is that I HAVEN'T been getting headaches. I've had severe headaches for a long, long time, and it's odd for me to not have one for this long. It's been about 4 or 5 days.

I have a cough, but no congestion or anything. I just need to cough, and then I'm fine. Some sneezes, too, but that's it.

I'm irritable. Very irritable.

Indigestion.

A few nights ago, I had a dream that I was pregnant, and then I woke up. The next dream I had was that I had a little girl and I was changing her diaper.

Yesterday, I had sudden SHORT bouts of nausea.


----------



## babybemine

sounds promising hopetobe. are you going to test?


----------



## inkdchick

im confused !!!!! i took by mistake this morning a hpt instead of an ovulation test ( well they look the same and sleepily this morning i didnt look when i opened and tested with it ), anyway when i returned to it - it was positive , help how can this happen at ov i had a period at the end of last cycle and it was well two days and fairly light no pain and actually no lining loss either - ok so whats going on here i dont really feel any different although i am peeing more HELP somebody have anyone heard of this before


----------



## babybemine

inkdchick said:


> im confused !!!!! i took by mistake this morning a hpt instead of an ovulation test ( well they look the same and sleepily this morning i didnt look when i opened and tested with it ), anyway when i returned to it - it was positive , help how can this happen at ov i had a period at the end of last cycle and it was well two days and fairly light no pain and actually no lining loss either - ok so whats going on here i dont really feel any different although i am peeing more HELP somebody have anyone heard of this before

Check another HPT. If that is positive as well get yourself in for a blood test. You may very well have gotten your BFP that you have been waiting for.


----------



## inkdchick

i wish it was that simple just found out that its two eggs being released at the same time and because im 46 its about the right time for my body to start getting rid of all the eggs that i supposedly have left anyway she sayd to get busy tonight and tomorrow eat as much carbs as i can manage for a few days which should raise my progesterone levels and drop my estrogen levels to help if we have caught at least one of the two eggs now released so fingers crossed that it has happened


----------



## lilith5050

inkdchick said:


> i wish it was that simple just found out that its two eggs being released at the same time and because im 46 its about the right time for my body to start getting rid of all the eggs that i supposedly have left anyway she sayd to get busy tonight and tomorrow eat as much carbs as i can manage for a few days which should raise my progesterone levels and drop my estrogen levels to help if we have caught at least one of the two eggs now released so fingers crossed that it has happened

Fx for you!


----------



## omorfos

Hi ladies... Me is all new.. :)

I am 8 dpo and having light left sided stitchy cramps - ovulated from left ovary, oh and i had two really vivid nightmares with a baby in the dream this past week - the last one was on 6 dpo..

Am i going CRAZY???...


----------



## omorfos

omorfos said:


> Hi ladies... Me is all new.. :)
> 
> I am 8 dpo and having light left sided stitchy cramps - ovulated from left ovary, oh and i had two really vivid nightmares with a baby in the dream this past week - the last one was on 6 dpo..
> 
> Am i going CRAZY???...

Oh.. my cervix high - really hard to reach and medium to soft. Also having creamu CM since ovulation..


----------



## inkdchick

well today is the 11th day of +ovulation tests so according to accupunturist i have probably now released anything up to 6 eggs omg didnt know this was possible but hey im old so making the most of it lol 

good luck ormofos


----------



## babybemine

I started Femara this cycle. Does it cause you to O early? Also, is it possible to get a false positive on OPK from BD before testing?


----------



## babybemine

Tmi ewww ...embarassed alert
My urine smells cheesy to me.....no real cm going on. Has anyone else ever had that? I am thinking maybe an infection.


----------



## lilith5050

Hi babybe,

Sometimes urine smells different depending what you ate, asparagus for example make it smell funny, or maybe you are having a stronger sense of smell now ;)


----------



## babybemine

No asparagus eating here. Hoping on the increased sense of smell.


----------



## inkdchick

i have just had a 13 day ovulation yeah really and now im cd21 of 24 and i have really strong smelling urine and i know its nothing i ate so maybe its just hormones as they change from estrogen to progesterone maybe


----------



## babybemine

Been really hungry and thirsty as well. And increased smell...not a good thing when working in a hospital. Though I am thinking that it is too early for symptoms.


----------



## inkdchick

ooo hun thats sounding really good fingers crossed you get that BFP real soon when is your af due


----------



## babybemine

11 more days which is why I say it is too early.


----------



## omorfos

No symptoms to spot lately.. :-(
Just sleeping more and on and off days of feeling extremely hungry.. would eat and about hour later have a burning hungry feeling on my stomach.
Am now 13 dpo and now3 days till af is due.. temps still up and better stay that way!!!


----------



## anticipating

Okay, so here we go. I really want a baby but think I might be wanting it so badly I have fooled my brain and my body into believing I am. I have had very sore breasts for over a month. I get stitch cramps and stabbing sensations in my vaginal area (TMI). I have had a heightened sense of smell. My emotions turn on a some. I feel like I have "matured" in the last month as though I am turning into a role model (I.e., keeping away from drama at work and not getting pulled into the complaining and bickering that are continuously going on around me). I have a general feeling of pregnancy and I have been turning sown alcohol which I have only done when pregnant in the past. Mind you, I don't get a chance to have a beer often and its a treat so to have drink once in a while. I have been gassy but in my experience, my gas pains dont normally tickle. O just felt like I was being licked softly from the inside. I keep dreaming about being pregnant, lactating a new children my life. I keep thinking "it's a girl". (just for fun did the gender prediction thing and it too said I was going to have a girl if I did indeed get pregnant when I believe I may have. Here's the kicker, I started my period on the day before it was due but it was much lighter than usual and I didn't pass a clot like I normally do each month in the middle of my cycle plus I got a BFN when I tested two days after it started because it was so light. Still can't shake the idea that I am pregnant. Another thing that gets me is I used to be able to pull in my abs and flatten my belly but now I can't and even when I physically pull up my belly there is still a slight bulge there and its not hard hard but definitely not mushy either. I keep getting nauseas when I don't even feel hungry and other times I feel like my whole stomach might just cave in on itself I am so ravished (even when I haven't gone very long since my last meal). Last night I had to pee five times in an hour and I only had one cup of coffee after dinner. Crazy dream last night about girls playing with my daughter but it wasn't my daughter I have now and she told me their names which I don't remember now but I thought that was weird. The other night I dreamt I found out I was pregnant but in the same dream I dreamt I woke up and thought it was a dream but someone I don't know told me I really was and the proof was in the kitchen. I went in and found prenatal pills and then when I really did wake up I thought I was pregnant and then remembered it was a dream I. A dream and that my teat had been BFN. I was confused for a food ten minutes thinking my dream was real. Any body else have a similar story and then found out they were pregnant?


----------



## omorfos

I started spotting pinkish this morning.. not on underwear just when i wipe.. af due on 20 Jan.. seems like it's to late for implantation spotting and that af might be here early.. temp was 97.98 this morning and 97.43 on the day i ovulated.. i want to cry just thinking af coming


----------



## inkdchick

hun its not too late for implantation at all , i had sharp pang pains last night in bed for about 20 mins and again this morning for 10 mins and now i have very mild cramping im assuming that it is imbedding and am happy to put feet up for the rest of the day now and see what happens, implantation/imbedding occurs around the time your period would be expected and not after its the earliest possible indication that something is happening please dont give up, punch in implantation cramping in google and have a read there are some really good sites to explain it , i had to look coz its the first time in my life i've had a 13 day ovulation and these now sharp pains low down so am a little excited my period is due in two days 1 day before you hun so fingers crossed for us both xx


----------



## inkdchick

anticipating said:


> Okay, so here we go. I really want a baby but think I might be wanting it so badly I have fooled my brain and my body into believing I am. I have had very sore breasts for over a month. I get stitch cramps and stabbing sensations in my vaginal area (TMI). I have had a heightened sense of smell. My emotions turn on a some. I feel like I have "matured" in the last month as though I am turning into a role model (I.e., keeping away from drama at work and not getting pulled into the complaining and bickering that are continuously going on around me). I have a general feeling of pregnancy and I have been turning sown alcohol which I have only done when pregnant in the past. Mind you, I don't get a chance to have a beer often and its a treat so to have drink once in a while. I have been gassy but in my experience, my gas pains dont normally tickle. O just felt like I was being licked softly from the inside. I keep dreaming about being pregnant, lactating a new children my life. I keep thinking "it's a girl". (just for fun did the gender prediction thing and it too said I was going to have a girl if I did indeed get pregnant when I believe I may have. Here's the kicker, I started my period on the day before it was due but it was much lighter than usual and I didn't pass a clot like I normally do each month in the middle of my cycle plus I got a BFN when I tested two days after it started because it was so light. Still can't shake the idea that I am pregnant. Another thing that gets me is I used to be able to pull in my abs and flatten my belly but now I can't and even when I physically pull up my belly there is still a slight bulge there and its not hard hard but definitely not mushy either. I keep getting nauseas when I don't even feel hungry and other times I feel like my whole stomach might just cave in on itself I am so ravished (even when I haven't gone very long since my last meal). Last night I had to pee five times in an hour and I only had one cup of coffee after dinner. Crazy dream last night about girls playing with my daughter but it wasn't my daughter I have now and she told me their names which I don't remember now but I thought that was weird. The other night I dreamt I found out I was pregnant but in the same dream I dreamt I woke up and thought it was a dream but someone I don't know told me I really was and the proof was in the kitchen. I went in and found prenatal pills and then when I really did wake up I thought I was pregnant and then remembered it was a dream I. A dream and that my teat had been BFN. I was confused for a food ten minutes thinking my dream was real. Any body else have a similar story and then found out they were pregnant?

the only advice i can give you is to go to the doctors and get a scan done or at least blood works done just so that you know for definite, i would say you are pregnant but im no doctor and wish i could for you hun :hugs: good luck x


----------



## inkdchick

babybemine said:


> 11 more days which is why I say it is too early.

yeah that is a bit early but not unheard of hun, i only have two days to go and last night got the sharp pains low down on the left for about 20 mins and the odd one through the night and again for around 10 mins on the right low down this morning but now i only have mild cramping so relieved as they were quite sharp and made me jump lol and i was very hungry yesterday at lunchtime especially , i made a salmon lunch with salad which normally fills me but straight after had to go and make myself an egg yolk sandwich no white just the yolk lol and it was lovely yummy, although when i had a bath last night i felt really sick and unwell when i got out ,thats made me a bit suspicious and then i get to bed and im really hungry again so sat in bed eating digestive biscuits and then later on i got the sharp pains, so i dont know and well 2 days is'nt long to wait i wish you al the best would love to know if you find out earlier :hugs:


----------



## omorfos

inkdchick said:


> hun its not too late for implantation at all , i had sharp pang pains last night in bed for about 20 mins and again this morning for 10 mins and now i have very mild cramping im assuming that it is imbedding and am happy to put feet up for the rest of the day now and see what happens, implantation/imbedding occurs around the time your period would be expected and not after its the earliest possible indication that something is happening please dont give up, punch in implantation cramping in google and have a read there are some really good sites to explain it , i had to look coz its the first time in my life i've had a 13 day ovulation and these now sharp pains low down so am a little excited my period is due in two days 1 day before you hun so fingers crossed for us both xx

The spotting got heavier.. had to put a tampon.. sorry if tmi.. not as heavy as normal first day of af but my left lower back aches.. had left ovary pains when i ovulated and at 7 dpo had left side cramps.. if this is af she is 3 days early which really upsets me!!!!


----------



## inkdchick

aww hun im so sorry i wish you all the best for next month hun :hugs:


----------



## inkdchick

i just feel like my period is going to start any minute i just had to go to tesco to get some bread and i feel so heavy low down that it made walking such an effort i just dont know if this is good or if my period is just around the corner but i do feel like im coming down with something too so maybe its just that and i havent really had anymore of those lightning type sharp pains again so maybe its on its way :(


----------



## SophieBey

Hello Ladies,

I need some advice or opinions!! 

I have PCOS and irregular periods but I still ovulate. I ovulated on the 30th/31st Jan or the 1st of Feb. I know this doesnt happen to all women and even with me not all the timw but I had ovulation pains in my left ovary, literally felt like the egg was being released it felt like my ovary was being squeezed from the inside on and off for those 3 days. 

My husband & I had sex on the 30th Jan and the 1st & 3rd of Feb. The ovulation pains wore off but since then & up until today I have experienced the following -

- dizzy spells on random days & only for a few seconds feels like my head is spinning
- lower back ache like my back is being stretched
- bruised feeling when I push on my lower abdomen
- general body aches all over
- stretchy clear mucous when I wipe, which then turned a brown colour & then alternated between brown and light red/pink. Has only been wen I wipe, the brown only ended up in my underwear once and very lightly
- Ever since I had my daughter 2 years ago, I get drops of milk until now if I squeeze my nipples, the other day I noticed the milk had gone and now when I squeeze I am getting a clear thickish liquid and a one drop of milk
- Nipples are sore and I feel like I notice my breasts more now as they slightly hurt when i bump into something etc
- Veins on my breasts

I hate doing this, sometimes I feel like my body is playing cruel tricks on me as now we are trying I am noticing everything. We have been trying since Oct 5th 2012. 

I did a test last Tuesday which would have been around 10 dpo and it came back negative. I am now around 16 dpo & I bought another test today but I am hesitating to do it as I dont want the disappointment again! Can you still get a false neg at 16 dpo? My first pregnancy was an absolute surprise and now that were trying i hate this feeling!!

Can anyone give me their opinion?? 

Thank u xx


----------



## SophieBey

Oh & I forgot to mention, I have had a sore throat for a wk now & I am getting heartburn atleast once every 2nd day which isnt usual for me.

X


----------



## babybemine

Slight tender breasts and definately bigger ones. Still eating a lot and thirsty. But way to early. Would symptoms come sooner if there are twins?


----------



## anticipating

Finally told my fiance I think I'm pregnant. He is supportive...a little nervous as he would be a first time dad but supportive. At least I don't have to go through this alone and if it's a BFN I won't feel so alone. We are NPNT but I wanted it to be a surprise and it finally got to me after four weeks of suspecting, that 'feeling' of being pregnant, thinking 'im having a girl' all the time, vivid dreams, and tons of symptoms o couldn't keep on without telling him. I'm calling my dr tomorrow to go in for a pt and a blood test as one hpt said BFN but that was two weeks ago and the symptoms won't go away. Good luck to you all and loads of :dust:


----------



## babybemine

Today add in feeling hungry with stomach ache and then getting food but realizing. I am not hungry. Also ewwww....increased cm.


----------



## inkdchick

anticipating said:


> Finally told my fiance I think I'm pregnant. He is supportive...a little nervous as he would be a first time dad but supportive. At least I don't have to go through this alone and if it's a BFN I won't feel so alone. We are NPNT but I wanted it to be a surprise and it finally got to me after four weeks of suspecting, that 'feeling' of being pregnant, thinking 'im having a girl' all the time, vivid dreams, and tons of symptoms o couldn't keep on without telling him. I'm calling my dr tomorrow to go in for a pt and a blood test as one hpt said BFN but that was two weeks ago and the symptoms won't go away. Good luck to you all and loads of :dust:

so pleased you are not alone in this and i wish you all the best with your blood test cant wait to hear now :hugs:


----------



## inkdchick

i have no more of the sharp lightning type pains anymore thank god they were quite sharp, i have a definite increase in cm and getting up feeling very wet for the last few mornings -sorry TMI , the hungry thing i get more in the evening and craving carbs, all through the night last night my boobs gave me hell turning over but when i got up first thing they were fine no ache or pains but now after being up for a while the aches are back :cry: and the nipples are now sore if i brush them past anything ie getting dressed or leaning on something OUCH !!! , i only have very very mild type cramping low down and tops of legs but nothing i could say - 'Oh the Cramping ', , and thats it really , 1 more day til my period is due but not sure if i can use that day because i had a 13 day ovulation straight through thats my problem with this cycle i dont know what to go by


----------



## inkdchick

SophieBey said:


> Oh & I forgot to mention, I have had a sore throat for a wk now & I am getting heartburn atleast once every 2nd day which isnt usual for me.
> 
> X

i wish you all the best , the only advice i could give you is what you are going to do and thats to get bloods done its the only sure way of knowing whats happening hun Good Luck and please let us know :hugs:


----------



## inkdchick

babybemine said:
 

> Slight tender breasts and definately bigger ones. Still eating a lot and thirsty. But way to early. Would symptoms come sooner if there are twins?

Hi hun i dont know if they come sooner than a singleton but i have read that they are more pronounced if that helps,and by the way everything else sounds fantastic, 
I've been told i'm in the bracket of a higher chance of twins or multiples as i'm 46 and my mum has sisters that are twins and the prospect scares me but excites me at the same time as my new partner has no kids and i would love more, we have been trying for nearly 6 years and this is the closet we have gotten to one or more actually holding in there ,(if we are that is ), i have had too many emmc to carry on after this cycle, as i think my cycles are going wrong i have just had a 13 day straight Ovulation this cycle so im really hoping that ive caught at least one of them.


----------



## anticipating

inkdchick said:


> babybemine said:
> 
> 
> Slight tender breasts and definately bigger ones. Still eating a lot and thirsty. But way to early. Would symptoms come sooner if there are twins?
> 
> Hi hun i dont know if they come sooner than a singleton but i have read that they are more pronounced if that helps,and by the way everything else sounds fantastic,
> I've been told i'm in the bracket of a higher chance of twins or multiples as i'm 46 and my mum has sisters that are twins and the prospect scares me but excites me at the same time as my new partner has no kids and i would love more, we have been trying for nearly 6 years and this is the closet we have gotten to one or more actually holding in there ,(if we are that is ), i have had too many emmc to carry on after this cycle, as i think my cycles are going wrong i have just had a 13 day straight Ovulation this cycle so im really hoping that ive caught at least one of them.Click to expand...

oh I hope you get good news. I am sending you endless :dust:


----------



## lilith5050

Fx for all of you waiting to test, I am waiting my AF, is due tomorrow but I dont know if after the miscarriage it comes late, somebody knows?


----------



## babybemine

Feeling achey on right side groin...implantation?????? Also smaller appetite today compared to the piggy I have been the last few days. Also food tasting off.
Dh swears my breasts are bigger.....usually it is right before Af when I ask him and he always says no.


----------



## BlessedWith2

Hi girls! My first time posting. I'm 8dpo and had bad cramping and lower back pain for a few hours early this morning. All yesterday afternoon had a cramp in back of left thigh and and about till now feels like a pulled stomach muscle. Didn't think too much of it until I realized I've had an annoying stuffy nose for a couple days but I'm not sick. I'd love some input :)


----------



## 10yrslater

Hey ladies I am wondering if any one knows if cramping since ovulation is a positive sign? I have never experienced this before as I usually only have cramping the day af shows. They have been a dull pressure like cramp on and off for 11 days now. Any opinions would be great!:flower: Really hoping for a :bfp: that sticks!
:dust:to everyone!


----------



## KayD1025

New here, as of today :hugs:

Been TTC baby number 2 for 6 months now. 
Im 8DPO today, so far I have had random (not everyday) tingling/burning sensation in my breast, mostly in the nipple area. A lot of white discharge, went away for a few days after ovulation but came back today, a lot! And on and off cramps, daily, not like AF cramps more like an aching or tingling. 

Anyone similar?
Baby dust to all, God bless and Good luck :kiss:


----------



## KayD1025

10yrslater said:


> Hey ladies I am wondering if any one knows if cramping since ovulation is a positive sign? I have never experienced this before as I usually only have cramping the day af shows. They have been a dull pressure like cramp on and off for 11 days now. Any opinions would be great!:flower: Really hoping for a :bfp: that sticks!
> :dust:to everyone!

I have the same thing! Dull cramping on and off for just about 10 days now, or more. I really hope its a good sign :thumbup: 

Baby dust to you, Good luck!! :hugs:


----------



## Sass84

Hi! I'm very new to this whole ttc forum thing but thought I'd share some of the symptoms I've had and see if anyone else has had the same (and then got a 
BFP)....We are TTC our first and this is month number 2.

I think I'm 10 dpo - i don't temp or use OPK's because I'm very regular and can always tell when I O because of an ABUNDANCE of EWCM! 
Since I O'd I have had repeat EWCM kind of every 2nd day, but not really the O EWCM I get, it's kind of thicker and more jelly like (sorry TMI!)...I've never had this before! 
I'm due for AF Monday or Tuesday (my cycle varies from 30-31 days) but I don't feel premenstrual at all...normally I start getting PMS symptoms about a week before such as terrible pimples, creamy CM that kind of smells like AF (again sorry TMI) and really sore bbs. Well I have none of that which is making me think that something's different...

I had some cramping but not the same as AF cramps in the lower right side of my pelvis Saturday evening, which would've been 7dpo. They were quite uncomfortable to the point that my DH noticed I was pretty quiet and not talkative - very unlike me! I'm wondering if perhaps this was implantation cramps?
I've also noticed that my bbs feel full (to the point I am spilling out of my bra!), but strangely they aren't sore?! And I get mega sore bbs a week before AF arrives and it lasts until CD2!
Aaaaaanyway! My strangest symptom is that when I squeeze my nipples (I have no idea what possessed me to squeeze them!) a substance not dissimilar to colostrum comes out in small drops! It's clearish and sticky....and no, I don't have any kind of PCOS or infection as I've recently had a pelvic scan which showed nice normal ovaries and I've had some pre-conception bloods done which were good and healthy :)
Today however also feel quite nauseous, so I took the FR HPT this morning and got a BFN......
Has anyone else had these symptoms in very early pregnancy??
I'll post this on a new forum too and see what people think :)


----------



## tlk71411

Omoforos ive been having supet vivid dreams too!
Babybemine- idk about femara or how it works but my dr says you cant get a false positive on opk because it only detects lh surge. But maybe the femara may change that?


----------



## babybemine

oooh sass keep us posted


----------



## Sass84

Will do ;)


----------



## inkdchick

lilith5050 said:


> Fx for all of you waiting to test, I am waiting my AF, is due tomorrow but I dont know if after the miscarriage it comes late, somebody knows?

i wish i could help but in 1989 when i had a very late miscarriage (5 months), i fell pregnant straight after so i had no period in between sorry but i wish you all best too xxx


----------



## inkdchick

well im a day late now and have just had cereal for breakfast and suffered diarrhea straight afterwards so im pressuming this has something to do with the early signs as it is not my vits ive been taking them for over 5 years and the milk is fresh so i guess if things are going right ive just gotten myself lactose intolerant apparantly a good sign but uncomfortable lol good luck for all those testing xx


----------



## 10yrslater

Kayd hopefully it is a very good sign! lots of baby dust to you!

This morning I had a quick bout of nausea which was followed by a headache. BBsa little tender and havent slept well in a good week fingers crossed.


----------



## 10yrslater

Oh and did I mention for the last three days I have been very gassy!:blush:

:dust:to everyone!


----------



## inkdchick

well i feel awful now a bit sick, headachy and a slight bit of very pale brown cm when i wiped and now nothing when i wipe , havent slept well over the past few days and i just feel so run down and constantly feel like af is on her way i just hope she's not coz i've had a hell of a cycle this time with the long long ovulation and now feeling like this its notnice and wish i could find out either way and then i would know what to expect as its been 18 years since i was pregnant last and i have no memory of the early stages


----------



## KayD1025

To add onto my post on here yesterday, The past few days I have been having very VIVID dreams, that seem to go on forever lol Ive heard that was a sign, but I really don't remember how my dreams were when I was pregnant with my daughter. Just thought id tell you ladies.

I as well have been very gassy these past few days, and It could just be the weather but I seem to have a little head cold, running nose, throat hurting, congested.. could that be a sign? Any thing similar ladies


----------



## tlk71411

I've been gassy too, with loose stools (tmi ewew sorry) but not quite diarrhea. My stomach has been so off since o. Bleck.


----------



## Sass84

I feel the same today! Crampy, tender bbs and loose bm's (was going to apologise too for the TMI but I'm starting to learn that most symptoms we have are a bit graphic to describe so I'm not going to apologise anymore haha!)...not a great sign for me because it's generally how I feel before AF arrives :( also my cm has completely dried up! 
How many dpo are you all?


----------



## 10yrslater

Well I just had some pale brown cm when I wiped and now a little crampy. Hopefully it is a good sign and not :witch: .


----------



## tlk71411

Sass you are so right lol at first I felt weird mentioning lbms but now I've realized its just part of the lingo! My cm has been missing too which is weird because im usually pretty wet (now doesn't that sound awkward?!) I think Im 8dpo but im not positive on my o day :/ 10years when is the witch due for you?


----------



## 10yrslater

AF is due sat. Hopefully she stays away!:af:


----------



## babybemine

Felt crampy and tired yesterday.


----------



## Sass84

Miss Flo is due Monday or Tuesday...hmm I'm not going to get my hopes up though...I'm not feeling overly confident anymore for some reason...will you test again tomorrow Tlk?


----------



## inkdchick

my period was due yesterday and i had some brown blood when i wiped and then it went back to normal cm but this morning i had very pale brown cm when i wipe and on the liner im wearing, me thinks af is on her way coz i feel heavy low down and well if it is it is


----------



## 10yrslater

Well I had some cramping last night with the brownish cm but today no crampind as of yet still a tiny bit of color in cm first thing this morning but gone clear/white. i am really hoping for a :bfp: soon. I did test with a dollar tree cheapie this morning and got a bfn. Any thoughts?


----------



## 10yrslater

inkdchick said:


> my period was due yesterday and i had some brown blood when i wiped and then it went back to normal cm but this morning i had very pale brown cm when i wipe and on the liner im wearing, me thinks af is on her way coz i feel heavy low down and well if it is it is

Have you tested yet?


----------



## KayD1025

Anyone get a metallic taste in their mouth at all? I woke up during the middle of the night with the strongest metallic taste! At first I thought my mouth was bleeding, but I checked and their wasn't one sign of blood at all. Never happened to me before, but I heard its actually a sign. 

Also, aside from my parents calling to tell me my father had a dream that I was pregnant, my husband woke up from a dream that I was pregnant as well. Hope this is true, 4 more days till I find out! :dance:

Good luck to all you ladies :hug: Anyone test today?


----------



## anticipating

So today I feel so hungry I could eat a horse. I felt like i was going to be sick for about an hour earlier but after I finally burped I felt a little better. Crazy constipation and had a headache this morning. I keep feeling like I am wetting my pants. I am wearing a liner becasue lucky me, i have slight urine leakage but when i got to check it feels dry and there is no CM on it. I have had a surprising lack of CM lately or is that what I am feeling when I feel like i am peeing? oh, too many questions, but I am so certain I will get my BFP this time; I just don't want to test too early. Does anybody know how soon a pg will show up in a blood test?


----------



## tlk71411

I probably will since i have like 30 wondfo tests lol im an addict! Ugh inkdchick i hope af stays away :/


----------



## babybemine

Anticipating that was me a few days ago. I would eat and then less than half hour later I would eat again.


----------



## inkdchick

looks like whatever i had going on is more likely to be the menopause making her presence felt i started to bleed really heavy early hours of this morning so im out for good now but i wish all you ladies all the very best and really hope that you all have your long awaited bundles of joy real soon xx BYE


----------



## anticipating

inkdchick said:


> looks like whatever i had going on is more likely to be the menopause making her presence felt i started to bleed really heavy early hours of this morning so im out for good now but i wish all you ladies all the very best and really hope that you all have your long awaited bundles of joy real soon xx BYE

good luck and I'm adding you to my friends list in case you get back here so I can give you even more support. I love this sight (dammit, there I go crying again) and the support of all you lovely ladies. I will either end up in the maternity ward or the loony bin but you guys help me stay out of the psyche ward. Love and kisses you all.


----------



## anticipating

Sass84 said:


> I feel the same today! Crampy, tender bbs and loose bm's (was going to apologise too for the TMI but I'm starting to learn that most symptoms we have are a bit graphic to describe so I'm not going to apologise anymore haha!)...not a great sign for me because it's generally how I feel before AF arrives :( also my cm has completely dried up!
> How many dpo are you all?

I agree with you Sass, when it comes to the TWW or pregnancy itself there is no such thing as TMI...we need ALL the information we can get. So I am jumping on the no more apologies bandwagon. We should start a thread so everyone else can weigh in and also maybe even post that thing they were too embarrassed to post in worries one of us qould be offended. Yep, I'm doing it... Thanks Sass for a great idea!:thumbup:


----------



## anticipating

Today's complaints include waking with a splitting headache which coffee isn't touching and vomiting. I blew my nose and next thing I am bent over the toilet. Had some nausae last night but didn't vomit. Maybe I could be getting sick. I go to the dr at 1130 this AM and of course she knows want another baby so I will address all of my little signs and symptoms and if their strong tests don't detwct my little rose then she will order a blood test like she said two months ago when I wasn't even having symptoms. LoL... She's wonderful.

Have a sharp pain in my upper right aide near my ness but I guess that could be from the diaphragm working when I vomited. any thoughts


----------



## babybemine

This is our third month after hsg. Feeling sick today. Tummy ache. Sleep has been rough the last few days with waking up every couple of hours to wee.. also vivid dreams. The dreams have been annoying because if I get poked in my dream I wake up and feel as if I was really poked. It was really disorienting. As far as my eating habits....I either eat a lot or feel off and have to force myself to eat. Gassiness has started.


----------



## anticipating

Dr office urine test came back negative which is a big let down, but had blood drawn for qualitative and quantitative and she will call when results are in. They seemed optimistic about some of my symptoms but I had been banking on a positive urine. Still feel pg so either I am nuts or in pregnant and honestly it could go either way. A little down right now but mostly because of this mild migraine I have had since waking up.

Oh, and apparently I have lost six pounds in the last month but my clothes don't fit...anhbody else experiencing this?


----------



## babybemine

I am worried. I have a slight bump on right side of lower abdomen. I know if I am pregnant then it is way to early to show. I am thinking cyst or fibroid??? Any insight. Can either of those cause increased breast size?


----------



## anticipating

babybemine said:


> I am worried. I have a slight bump on right side of lower abdomen. I know if I am pregnant then it is way to early to show. I am thinking cyst or fibroid??? Any insight. Can either of those cause increased breast size?

could it be a reaction to the femura shot?


----------



## babybemine

I just had femara pill...no shot.


----------



## anticipating

babybemine said:


> I just had femara pill...no shot.

that's all I had unless you are really petite and are showing already. God luck?


----------



## tlk71411

anticipating said:


> So today I feel so hungry I could eat a horse. I felt like i was going to be sick for about an hour earlier but after I finally burped I felt a little better. Crazy constipation and had a headache this morning. I keep feeling like I am wetting my pants. I am wearing a liner becasue lucky me, i have slight urine leakage but when i got to check it feels dry and there is no CM on it. I have had a surprising lack of CM lately or is that what I am feeling when I feel like i am peeing? oh, too many questions, but I am so certain I will get my BFP this time; I just don't want to test too early. Does anybody know how soon a pg will show up in a blood test?

Omg i know what you mean I cant stop eating! Im not a big eater but now im like searching thru my cupboards/fridge searching for munchies! Normally i crave sweets like HARDCORE about a week before af but so far i haven't....nor have i gotten my typical pre-af pimple......hmmmm


----------



## tlk71411

babybemine said:


> I am worried. I have a slight bump on right side of lower abdomen. I know if I am pregnant then it is way to early to show. I am thinking cyst or fibroid??? Any insight. Can either of those cause increased breast size?

I think you should call your doc to be safe. Prayers for you!


----------



## babybemine

First test says not pregnant. I know I know could be too early but still feeling a little sad. Using the clear blue digital test which I read today has a hx of false positive anyways. Sigh. Will take a few deep breaths and get my hopes back up and retest closer to missed af date.


----------



## tlk71411

Anticipating i just saw the update on your drs apt. Just remember you're not out yet!! Babybemine how many dpo are you? It's probably too early but we all know how much it sucks seeing bfns!!


----------



## babybemine

I was 9dpo


----------



## anticipating

tlk71411 said:


> Anticipating i just saw the update on your drs apt. Just remember you're not out yet!! Babybemine how many dpo are you? It's probably too early but we all know how much it sucks seeing bfns!!

I atll feel very preggers I just wonder now when she will start letting everyone else know. Lots o nausea last night and I am gaaay already this morning but haven't eaten yet it maybe that's hunger pains which is nuts because I never hwy them like this...oops it was gas pardon me.:blush:

Olay might mot be a symptom but I feel like my turtle beck is hey constrictive on my neck today and I wear them all the time. Anyone else feel like their neck is swollen?ay I am coming down with something. Or maybe its my little Rose. :shrug:


----------



## tlk71411

Babybemine def early, dont give up! Another bfn for me today...dont know why i insist on torturing myself.....lol anticipating thats an odd symptom!


----------



## anticipating

I was assisting someone who came into my office at work and they smelled heavily of cigarette smoke. I had to shorten my time with them because if I didn't i would have thrown up. I went to the bathroom and started dry heaving. the only other time this bothered me was when i was pregnant. it was how my brother found out. i also got more sharp twinges but this time near my left ovary. i am not possibly ovulating again so what could it mean?


----------



## tlk71411

Hopefully it means something good! :winkwink: This morning I walked past the trash can and could probably tell you each and every thing that was in it. AWFUL. Then DH says "um theres only a little bit of trash in there, I just took it out" wth?:wacko:


----------



## anticipating

Took my bra off tonight and my breasts feel so heavy and when I lifted them the were hot and they hurt like the dickens. Also they had many more veins.


----------



## tlk71411

anticipating said:


> Took my bra off tonight and my breasts feel so heavy and when I lifted them the were hot and they hurt like the dickens. Also they had many more veins.

That sounds promising!!!! Ice packs & heating pads help!!! :)


----------



## babybemine

Got the premenstral cranky and arguing with dh....most symptoms have subsided. Ate almost a full package of turtle chex mix followed down with a glass of chocolate milk. Definately not as hungry though. Still a bit gassy. Worked out the other day...feel good about that. Peeing a little less frequently. Watery cm. Still sleeping crappy with lots of dreaming. Woke up yesterday after 2.5 hours sleep my body felt like it had slept all day. 11 dpo. 4 days until missed AF just took a test and it was a bfn with a cb digital. Hopes down but will retest again day after missed AF.


----------



## anticipating

Sat down to watch television and Daylight was on. I told my OH i didn't think i could handle watching that today and started crying just at the thought of all those scared and hurt people trade in the tunnel. WOW! I never do that. Still feeling very positive.


----------



## anticipating

babybemine said:


> Got the premenstral cranky and arguing with dh....most symptoms have subsided. Ate almost a full package of turtle chex mix followed down with a glass of chocolate milk. Definately not as hungry though. Still a bit gassy. Worked out the other day...feel good about that. Peeing a little less frequently. Watery cm. Still sleeping crappy with lots of dreaming. Woke up yesterday after 2.5 hours sleep my body felt like it had slept all day. 11 dpo. 4 days until missed AF just took a test and it was a bfn with a cb digital. Hopes down but will retest again day after missed AF.

not over till its I've. I too am For days from AF being due. Blood results should come in today and if it's net I will test again Wednesday morning. One thing I have always had is willpower but even that has waivered lately. :dust:


----------



## anticipating

Dr's nurse called and she sounded as friendly as she normally did so I guess she was just having a bad day when I went in or perhaps she was glad to be telling my results were negative. I still don't feel deterred. I just feel now I tested too early and will test again in four days.


----------



## tlk71411

You still have 4 days! Dont lose hope hon! Yesterday we went out for sushi and my dh reads me new headline about a woman abandoning her baby on a state highway. I burst into tears! WHO DOES THAT!!!!


----------



## anticipating

tlk71411 said:


> You still have 4 days! Dont lose hope hon! Yesterday we went out for sushi and my dh reads me new headline about a woman abandoning her baby on a state highway. I burst into tears! WHO DOES THAT!!!!

people with no conscience.


----------



## tlk71411

Clearly :( i can't take the thought of children hurting or being unwanted :( how are you this morning hon?


----------



## dolly5x3

6dpo light cramping only on the left side7dpo cramping last only for a couple hours then goes away, stuffy nose when I woke up*8dpo stuffy nose when waking up, slight sore throat, feel like I'm getting a cold but it goes away later in the day9dpo light cramping on left side, get cold in a house that is usually very warm to me/chills, feel tired not long after waking up10dpo light cramping, feeling tired early in the day but find it hard to fall asleep at night11dpo light cramping still on the left side only, still can't fall asleep at night although feeling tired12dpo increased cm*13dpo light cramping lots of cm14dpo lots of white cm felt like af came kept going to the bathroom to check but nothing af due today15 dpo still no af, lots of cm still wet feeling, bump on roof of mouth. Not sure what its called but I always get them when I'm sick, constipated16dpo current) woke up with sore throat, still lots of cm wet feeling, no af, gassy, constipated (sorry for tmi)All the way from o day up until about 13 dpo had sore bbs. They usually last until I habe my period n for the first couple days of itBbs just started hurting a little again today. Also around 13 or 14 dpo I noticed the dots (don't know the name) on my areolas are kind of red and more noticeable. Af is currently two days late still haven't tested yet though. Kind of nervous lol gunna wait maybe a day or two more in case af shows up late.


----------



## tlk71411

Dang girl you have self control!


----------



## KayD1025

dolly5x3 said:


> 6dpo light cramping only on the left side7dpo cramping last only for a couple hours then goes away, stuffy nose when I woke up*8dpo stuffy nose when waking up, slight sore throat, feel like I'm getting a cold but it goes away later in the day9dpo light cramping on left side, get cold in a house that is usually very warm to me/chills, feel tired not long after waking up10dpo light cramping, feeling tired early in the day but find it hard to fall asleep at night11dpo light cramping still on the left side only, still can't fall asleep at night although feeling tired12dpo increased cm*13dpo light cramping lots of cm14dpo lots of white cm felt like af came kept going to the bathroom to check but nothing af due today15 dpo still no af, lots of cm still wet feeling, bump on roof of mouth. Not sure what its called but I always get them when I'm sick, constipated16dpo current) woke up with sore throat, still lots of cm wet feeling, no af, gassy, constipated (sorry for tmi)All the way from o day up until about 13 dpo had sore bbs. They usually last until I habe my period n for the first couple days of itBbs just started hurting a little again today. Also around 13 or 14 dpo I noticed the dots (don't know the name) on my areolas are kind of red and more noticeable. Af is currently two days late still haven't tested yet though. Kind of nervous lol gunna wait maybe a day or two more in case af shows up late.

Im pretty sure you are going to get your BFP!! :thumbup::happydance: AND I have no idea how you held off on testing for so long lol Good luck!! :hugs:

Good luck, God bless, and lots of baby dust to us all :dust:


----------



## dolly5x3

Thanks KayD. I honestly don't know either especially since my fiance has been telling me to test for about a week now Lol! I'm just afraid of getting a bfn and af showing up a lil late. Its been driving me crazy waiting! Longest two weeks of my life haha


----------



## KayD1025

dolly5x3 said:


> Thanks KayD. I honestly don't know either especially since my fiance has been telling me to test for about a week now Lol! I'm just afraid of getting a bfn and af showing up a lil late. Its been driving me crazy waiting! Longest two weeks of my life haha

Lol, I know what you mean! For me, THIS has been the longest two week wait since we started trying! How are you feeling though? Like do you feel positive about it? Are you TTC your first baby? I definitely think you are pregnant, when I was pregnant with my daughter I was the same way, but she was my first and I was terrified to test, my husband kept telling me to but I kept saying "no one more day" haha.. but when I did :BFP: :thumbup:


----------



## dolly5x3

Yep this would be my first! This month definitely feels different than others. For some reason I just had a feeling this would be our month. I keep telling my fiance the same thing! Lol I keep saying I'll just wait a couple more days. We both want to be parents so bad so I'm hoping af doesn't show up late and I get my bfp!!


----------



## dolly5x3

What kind of hpt did you use? I've read its better to use red dye ones.


----------



## Twitter

10 dpo today and I seriously have AF style cramping, I have been having brown discharge since 8 dpo but today its more reddish. AF shouldn't be coming for 4 more days ! AHHH....I have had so many symptoms this cycle that I will be devastated.


----------



## anticipating

tlk71411 said:


> Clearly :( i can't take the thought of children hurting or being unwanted :( how are you this morning hon?

feeling really depressed and emotional. Went shopping for some bras and pants and nothing fit. I feel so ugly and fat. I really hope I'm pregnant because if I'm not it might mean I'm going through early menopause like my mother. Trong on clothes I looked in the mirror and realized I am starting to get a mustache. I men I always have had fine hair growing on my upper lip but in some places its growing in or turning black. And I am now getting it on my cheeks as well. I am beginning to worry I may have missed my opportunity to have another baby. I shouldn't have waited so long. I just don't know what is going on.


----------



## KayD1025

dolly5x3 said:


> What kind of hpt did you use? I've read its better to use red dye ones.

I took a First response at 10DPO at like 11:30pm so it was my last pee of the day, and it was my first time dipping it in a urine cup instead of actually peeing on the stick (sorry, tmi) and im pretty sure I messed up :wacko: So I don't want to rely on that. Im really "feeling pregnant" though, I haven't felt this way since I was pregnant with my daughter. Really hoping I get my :bfp: and ugly AF doesn't show her face tomorrow :af:


:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## dolly5x3

I was thinking of using first response as well. I hope you get your bfp! Goodluck and lots of baby dust to you! :) when are you testing?


----------



## KayD1025

dolly5x3 said:


> I was thinking of using first response as well. I hope you get your bfp! Goodluck and lots of baby dust to you! :) when are you testing?

Thanks mama. If I don't get AF tomorrow, ill probably test Monday morning! PRAYING I miss her tomorrow!! :af: Good luck to you too!:hugs:

God bless, Lots & lots of baby dust to all us trying :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## tlk71411

dolly5x3 said:


> What kind of hpt did you use? I've read its better to use red dye ones.

The blue dye tests have a tendency to run and have a higher rate of false bfps


----------



## LittleBowPeep

Hello Ladies, Can I join? Me and hubby just started trying for a little sheep.

I believe I o'd on February 17th dtd on February 18th. My honey was out of town February 14th-17th and we also dtd before he left. I don't know my chances because of the weird timing gap. This was our first month of trying although with the travel schedule not a good one. (last month we stopped using condoms but not until January 20th well after I o'd)

Pretty sure I o'd on February 17th and my NMC not due until March 3rd or so. Just started tracking my cycle so I'm not 100% sure if I got it right.

February 23rd 7 DPO mild cramping??? don't know if its in my head?? lol achy lower back


----------



## tlk71411

Welcome to the crazy club :)


----------



## KayD1025

So confused! I have ALL the pregnancy symptoms, and I feel the same exact way I felt with my daughter, I just have that gut "I'm pregnant" feeling.. But I tested again this morning and BFN.. I just don't get it :/ Today is my expected AF arrival date, she still hasn't shown, and my cervix is even more high than yesterday, it's even softer than yesterday & way more wet than yesterday. Today the entrance to my cervix feels sealed shut, almost swollen, when yesterday it was shut but not as tightly as today.. I don't know how to feel :sad1: Really lost a lot of hope today, but read a lot of people testing negative until 16-20dpo, praying I'm one of those people !! :dust:


----------



## babybemine

Fx for you.


----------



## tlk71411

Babybemine have you tested yet?


----------



## babybemine

So far all bfn. Except for today when I saw an error sign boo for wasted tests.


----------



## KayD1025

So, I am really freaking out. Ok, as a lot of you know I wasn't 100% certain on which day I was ovulating, I knew it was between the 10th-16th because for those few days I had a lot of ovulation symptoms. So my husband and I just :sex: every other day since the first of the month. Today was my estimated AF arrival day, no signs of AF at all. I checked my cervix earlier and it was so high I couldn't reach it unless I squatted, and it was very soft, very wet with sticky white cm almost snot like, and swollen shut! I went to the bathroom about 1 hour ago, wiped, and had two dots of bright red blood. Started freaking out because I thought it was AF, so I wiped again but nothing. I checked my cervix and not one trace of blood was on it, and it was still extremely high, soft, wet, and closed. I even did the "cotton swab" test, and no blood. Only CM since then. Could that have been implantation spotting? Ive never had implantation bleeding with my daughter so I don't know how it looks, if anyone want I have a picture, didn't just want to throw a TMI pic up without everyone knowing lol 

Let me know ladies!! I just have that gut "im pregnant" feeling! Really praying for this :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## anticipating

KayD1025 said:


> So, I am really freaking out. Ok, as a lot of you know I wasn't 100% certain on which day I was ovulating, I knew it was between the 10th-16th because for those few days I had a lot of ovulation symptoms. So my husband and I just :sex: every other day since the first of the month. Today was my estimated AF arrival day, no signs of AF at all. I checked my cervix earlier and it was so high I couldn't reach it unless I squatted, and it was very soft, very wet with sticky white cm almost snot like, and swollen shut! I went to the bathroom about 1 hour ago, wiped, and had two dots of bright red blood. Started freaking out because I thought it was AF, so I wiped again but nothing. I checked my cervix and not one trace of blood was on it, and it was still extremely high, soft, wet, and closed. I even did the "cotton swab" test, and no blood. Only CM since then. Could that have been implantation spotting? Ive never had implantation bleeding with my daughter so I don't know how it looks, if anyone want I have a picture, didn't just want to throw a TMI pic up without everyone knowing lol
> 
> put it up on the TMI thread... That's why it's there. I have two kids and never had implantation spotting either.


----------



## tlk71411

Ive never had implantation bleeding but i had a ton of snot like cm.... sounds promising kay! Keep us posted fingers crossed.


----------



## KayD1025

Thanks ladies.. I feel like im going crazy lol :wacko: Really happy that I have you ladies to talk to though, my husband is very supportive and understanding, but no man will ever fully understand like another woman who is TTC would.. you know? :heart:


----------



## tlk71411

Oh i def know what you mean. My husband will always listen but he does not understand the female body or our cycles lol


----------



## anticipating

Breasts are on fire, head is splitting open but i think that is from no coffee although i am drinking caffeinated tea; still have heartburn even though i avoided the coffee the last two days. seems everything gives it to me now. mild twinges in abdomen and keep thinkig i am wetting my pants but i am not... i promise... LOL! Feeling slightly dizzy off and on and nausea (wasn't sure i was going to be able to eat lunch). also, my favorite sign is there is not sign of spotting, which i normally get two to three days before AF. fx:happydance:


----------



## tlk71411

anticipating said:


> Breasts are on fire, head is splitting open but i think that is from no coffee although i am drinking caffeinated tea; still have heartburn even though i avoided the coffee the last two days. seems everything gives it to me now. mild twinges in abdomen and keep thinkig i am wetting my pants but i am not... i promise... LOL! Feeling slightly dizzy off and on and nausea (wasn't sure i was going to be able to eat lunch). also, my favorite sign is there is not sign of spotting, which i normally get two to three days before AF. fx:happydance:

Sounds promising hon!!!! Fx!


----------



## Mii

Heya! I am in the 2ww now :) Only 1dpo haha (or hopefully) I test with opk's wednesday, nothing, not even a hint of a line (then I ran out of opk's and thought Id be a good idea to buy one today and still no hint of a line (I should have O'd yesterday so even though I didnt get a line today I am being positive and I still ovulated. (I was getting cramps on my left side thursday-sunday) and today I just have dull cramps in my lower abdomen so well see :)


----------



## babybemine

Dont feel any symptoms except sleepiness. Coworkers having me test at work. We shall see. Not feeling positive about it


----------



## Sass84

Sorry for the late reply ladies I've been working nights :( so I'm now 15dpo, feeling very premenstrual and AF is 1 day late...had a BFN today so I'm out for this month :( ah well, there's always March! Xx


----------



## babybemine

Sass hold out until af is here. Tests are not always right.


----------



## lilith5050

Hi ladies! I am still waiting for my AF, today is day 39, I want so bad she comes so I can try again, while I wait I am here waiting for your BFP!


----------



## babybemine

BFN on hospital urine test. Waiting for AF light cramping now.


----------



## dolly5x3

So I was trying to wait until af was a week late just to make sure she wouldn't show up but I caved and bought a test finally with her being 5 days late. Just took it not even 10 min ago and BFP!!! I literally feel like I can't breathe right now >__< my hands are still shaking! Going to take another test tomorrow morning just to make sure. Lol!


----------



## lilith5050

dolly5x3 said:


> So I was trying to wait until af was a week late just to make sure she wouldn't show up but I caved and bought a test finally with her being 5 days late. Just took it not even 10 min ago and BFP!!! I literally feel like I can't breathe right now >__< my hands are still shaking! Going to take another test tomorrow morning just to make sure. Lol!

Congratulations dolly!


----------



## sunshine88

That's brilliant dolly!! Congrats on the bfp I bet you are soo excited. I originally wanted to wait till I'm a week late too but don't think I'll last that long. Tomorrow is 13 DPO - gonna give it a few more days though. X


----------



## Mii

congrates!! :D oh gosh thats so exciting! Ive never SEEN a BFP before (when I was pregnant with Myles I went to a clinic and they just told me I was pregnant and I was so scared that they were wrong that I refused to take a HPT lol this time though I am refusing to go to a clinic so I can SEE a Bfp lol I am still only 2dpo so its really early in the game for me D: I got a cheapy dollar store test which I am going to test around 15dpo if AF hasn't shown up by then.


----------



## babybemine

Congrats Dolly. FX for tomorrow's test


----------



## anticipating

13DPO - All day I have been getting car sick when I drove which I has to do a lot today. Possible IB this morning around 11 AM (speck of bright red with a lot of watery discharge. Nothing more since but have been having a watery discharge since then. Lots of twinges and sharp pains. If no AF tomorrow, will test Tjursday AM.


----------



## KayD1025

Ok so Im definitely out ladies! What I though to be IB, ended up being full force AF. She got me.. AGAIN! 

Just want to wish all you ladies good luck, and lots of baby dust :dust:

Ill still be around. Cant wait for AF to be over, so I can start testing for O day, and hopefully march is my month!! Thank you all you ladies for being there for me, and I hope you all get your BFP <3 <3 <3


----------



## tlk71411

anticipating said:


> 13DPO - All day I have been getting car sick when I drove which I has to do a lot today. Possible IB this morning around 11 AM (speck of bright red with a lot of watery discharge. Nothing more since but have been having a watery discharge since then. Lots of twinges and sharp pains. If no AF tomorrow, will test Tjursday AM.

 i got that too where id feel light headed and like gravity was pulling down on me. Keep me posted girl fx for you! 
Kayd so sorry af got you :(


----------



## babybemine

Closing on our house today. Will be busy this cycle removing wallpaper and painting and moving into our new home. Very excited about it. AF has arrived so onto cycle 2 of Femara. Hoping that this will be our month as this is our last chance to have a baby born this year.


----------



## KayD1025

So after a day and a half of AF.. she is now completely gone.
Its driving me crazy :wacko: Lol
my AF is usually very heavy for 3 days, and then normal for 2.. and its usually 5-6days. NEVER this short.
And I don't even think im pregnant, but now im just afraid that this will mess up my new cycle. ugh :sad1:


----------



## anticipating

KayD1025 said:


> So after a day and a half of AF.. she is now completely gone.
> Its driving me crazy :wacko: Lol
> my AF is usually very heavy for 3 days, and then normal for 2.. and its usually 5-6days. NEVER this short.
> And I don't even think im pregnant, but now im just afraid that this will mess up my new cycle. ugh :sad1:

I'm in the same boat. I spotted yesterday and it started to turn bright red nut then brownish old blood and now bright red again. Maybe because I had an unusually light and shorter AF last month and now I am backed up.Wondering now if I have even been ovulating at all. Breasts are killing me again and I am going in to get my estrogen, progesterone, and testosterone levels checked. Geez, sometimes it really sucks to be a woman.


----------



## Sass84

Congrats on the BFPs ladies :D
I'm out this month :( finally AF arrived 4 days late...I'm now certain I didn't O when I thought I did!! I think what in my head was 'implantation cramps' was actually O cramps! O dear! Ah well...Perhaps March will be my month :) xx


----------



## babybemine

This post sure falls asleep at the beginning of my cycle. Day 2 of femara. .... 3 more to go.


----------



## flowermum

Ooo i am so in here, Im trying really hard to not symptom spot, but ughh! lol

I am crampy, moody, tired on and off and my lower back kills! Headachy......Ive done a fare few IC(david strips) all with pathetically faint lines so I dont know if they are evas or false + but its driving me nuts lol! I have some different brand ones arriving hopefully today.

I had a positive OPK on 23rd Feb and AF is due around the 9th march, so I think I am 9DPO today. I dont know why I test so early...cant help myself! hehe

Good Luck to everyone!


----------



## fdcsw126

I'm trying hard not to ss but I'm at about 16 dpo and af should have arrived yesterday at the latest, I have always been regular and never late. Had waves of nausea this last week, light headed tired emotional and crabby. Sensitive bbs and some cramping at about 7dpo but no spotting. I have taken 3 hpt all :bfn: but am going to test again tomorrow with fmu which means probably about 1 am as I keep having to get up in middle of night to pee at least once if not twice.


----------



## babybemine

Probably hoping for that big fat positive.


----------



## swatipunshi

Hi all i am currently on 7 Dpo having loads of symptoms going to check on 10th march.........:hugs:


----------



## swatipunshi

i am currently on 7 Dpo having few symptoms:


1dpo - nothing
2dpo - woke up with a sore throat.
3dpo - cramping, lotion like cm, stuffy nose, sore throat, heart burns
4dpo - strong cramping, tiredness, headache, stuffy nose lotion cm, heartburns
5dpo - insomnia, major headache
6dpo - stuffy nose, sore throat, headache cervix position very low and closed,gassy and heartburns, leg aches
7dpo - Bad taste in mouth ,sore throat , getting up middle of the night for food.............

Have loads of promising symptoms hoping for a BFP this month..:happydance:


----------



## 10yrslater

Good luck to everyone! 
:flower:


----------



## babybemine

How is everyone doing?
I am cd8 and cramping. A little on the left and more on the right with a little in the middle.....follies are growing.


----------



## lilith5050

Hi ladies! Any of you tested? I am hoping for good news


----------



## babybemine

18.5 follie on left and 20 on the right. Due to O in a day or so.


----------



## 10yrslater

Hello ladies I was curious what this sounds like to you. Last night I had a light cramping down low and this morning I had a very small amount of pink tinged cm along with some twinges where the cramping was last night. Not sure what to think of it never had this before.


----------



## lilith5050

10yrslater said:


> Hello ladies I was curious what this sounds like to you. Last night I had a light cramping down low and this morning I had a very small amount of pink tinged cm along with some twinges where the cramping was last night. Not sure what to think of it never had this before.

maybe it was implantation? I had light cramping but no blood.


----------



## babybemine

10yrslater said:


> Hello ladies I was curious what this sounds like to you. Last night I had a light cramping down low and this morning I had a very small amount of pink tinged cm along with some twinges where the cramping was last night. Not sure what to think of it never had this before.

I would definately say implantation bleeding. Woo hoo. Hope it sticks for you.


----------



## babybemine

3dpo cramping on upper right side. Some post nasal dripwand a tickle in my throat.

Add in disturbed sleep. Slept 12 hours yesterday and now today awake after 2hours of sleep because of weird dreams. Hoping to fall back asleep or the 12hours of work is going to be rough.


----------



## lilith5050

I have just arrived from my obgyn appointment, she gave me green light for trying again and put me in baby aspirin and progesterone just in case, I am waiting to ovulate this weekend.


----------



## 10yrslater

I am hopeful that it was i have not had anything else a few twinges here and there and a short bout of nausea this am but that is about it. 

Lots of :dust:for you ladies!


----------



## babybemine

Yeah lilith. Time for bd. This is themonth


----------



## lilith5050

babybemine said:


> Yeah lilith. Time for bd. This is themonth

I hope so, but I am confused no eggwhite cm, maybe I am going to ovulate late.

How are you feeling? any symptoms?


----------



## babybemine

Have had a lot of cramping. Mostly on right side. Today had under ribs cramping with nausea. Too soon for symptoms though. Tired.


----------



## babybemine

I already had a bfn on early test. box says 6 days early and it was 6 days..... could of been too early. not testing again for awhile. today at 11 dpo burning nipples. owwwie. keep touching stomach .mil asked if I was pg....oops. have the apartment packed....tomorrow move in.


----------



## lilith5050

6 days for your af due date? I think it may be too early, you can implant until 12 dpo, your symptoms look very good, fx for you!

I finally did not ovulate last weekend I am waiting to ovulate today, so I will be shortly at the 2ww.


----------



## babybemine

watery to no cm. not sure if that is a pre af sign or pre pregnancy sign.


----------



## MItoDC

babybemine said:


> watery to no cm. not sure if that is a pre af sign or pre pregnancy sign.

I feel like that's one of those annoying, "could be either one" symptoms. I hate the tww!


----------



## deedeedee

babybemine said:


> watery to no cm. not sure if that is a pre af sign or pre pregnancy sign.

So here are my symptoms 4days till AF.....

1) huge xtreamly painful throbbing bb's! The veins are so very noticeable, looks like somone has drawn a map on each one!

2) weeing more. Wakeing to go during the night! Being desperate first thing in morn and needing to go almost every hour.... Normally I only go about 3 times in a day!

3) been off food.... Food tastes different.... Not enjoying my usual favourites Can't say any more than that really. 

4) strange taste in mouth prob affects no. 3 above?

5) snotty nose.... Tmi sorry!

6) hightened smell..... I left some dishes in the sink to be washed up and when I returned a while later the smell made me heave.... 

...... Suspect symptoms don't ya think... I'm unsure as to when I OV'ed but AF is due on Sunday.

I HAVE ABSOLUTLY NO CM WHAT SO EVER!!... I am bone dry which is strangely unusual for me???? What's going on???


----------



## kerri28

deedeedee said:


> babybemine said:
> 
> 
> watery to no cm. not sure if that is a pre af sign or pre pregnancy sign.
> 
> So here are my symptoms 4days till AF.....
> 
> 1) huge xtreamly painful throbbing bb's! The veins are so very noticeable, looks like somone has drawn a map on each one!
> 
> 2) weeing more. Wakeing to go during the night! Being desperate first thing in morn and needing to go almost every hour.... Normally I only go about 3 times in a day!
> 
> 3) been off food.... Food tastes different.... Not enjoying my usual favourites Can't say any more than that really.
> 
> 4) strange taste in mouth prob affects no. 3 above?
> 
> 5) snotty nose.... Tmi sorry!
> 
> 6) hightened smell..... I left some dishes in the sink to be washed up and when I returned a while later the smell made me heave....
> 
> ...... Suspect symptoms don't ya think... I'm unsure as to when I OV'ed but AF is due on Sunday.
> 
> I HAVE ABSOLUTLY NO CM WHAT SO EVER!!... I am bone dry which is strangely unusual for me???? What's going on???Click to expand...

I am 11dpo and have 1,2 and 3. But also my aereolas are huge now, total insomnia, itchy everywhere, achy, creamy cm, exhausted. I too normally pee 3x, but im going around the clock. Some things happen before af but some of these def dont. Plus I get aura migraines by now before af, my head has been fine! When are you testing?


----------



## babybemine

those sound promising for you both. for me af is due today. my groin usually aches throughout cycle and it stopped early on....i am very sensitive so I feel the follicles grow and become detached. little to no cramping. mostly feel achey if anything. been real tired. for dinner yesterday it tasted off. sleeping alot and low energy when awake. bbs still swollen. real bloated yesterday. every now and then get off balance...like dizzy. cm is little to none only there when wipe sometimes. waiting to test due to bfn of earlier. cats are attached to me.


----------



## babybemine

anyone testing yet. fx for us all.


----------



## babybemine

talk about new symptom....burning tongue. looked it up...happens in pregnancy. and feeling very hot. right side faint ache happening in groin. I also keep feeling like I am leaking like my af is here but then nothing....maybe I should test again this is driving me nuts.


----------



## deedeedee

I'm out ladies 3days early the witch got me. :(


----------



## babybemine

that sucks deedee. I think I am out as well. lower abd cramping and creamy peach when I wiped.


----------



## Buddysmum89

_Hello lovely symptom spotters!

Well, im having a whale of a time with my body at the moment (slight sarcasm! ). Ive had two very late cycles where my periods don't arrive until their at least 4 days late!, i have a period tracker on my phone and this cycle AF was supposed to make her suspected appearance on 22nd March!..We're now on 28th..So im 6 days late, you'd think it'd show on a test by now eh?..Ive taken an FRER and got bfn on that!, and a superdrug test..Also bfn, respectively!!

My symptoms are stomach cramps, like AF is coming..I rush off thinking im bleeding only to find nothing!, I had a migraine for about 2 days in a row, Im craving porridge and i hate the stuff, i have a bad back continuously, Im extremely moody and tearful at times, i felt sick a few times today but wasn't actually sick...

I dunno whats going on in there but its very annoying!_


----------



## babybemine

Sorry about Af getting you dee dee. Symptom spotting completely sucks because it feels so sure that this is it and this will be our month. I say this because it is how I feel right now as well since AF showed her ugly face at my door as well.

Kerri: How are you doing? Did you test?
Buddy: Are you going to test? I have three aps on my phone. Over time they sync and tell you a more accurate date. 

FX for you both


----------



## Fallen8905

Hi 

Can i join? I started metaformin yesterday but actually Ovulated for the first time on my own on Tuesday lol! according to ff! I am 3dpo today!

Symptoms so far are 

1 dpo- nothing
2 dpo- gassy, sleepy, shooting pain in right leg, sugar craving
3dpo- gassy, watery cm.


----------



## babybemine

Fallen8905 said:


> Hi
> 
> Can i join? I started metaformin yesterday but actually Ovulated for the first time on my own on Tuesday lol! according to ff! I am 3dpo today!
> 
> Symptoms so far are
> 
> 1 dpo- nothing
> 2 dpo- gassy, sleepy, shooting pain in right leg, sugar craving
> 3dpo- gassy, watery cm.

welcome fallen. fx for you.


----------



## Buddysmum89

babybemine said:


> Sorry about Af getting you dee dee. Symptom spotting completely sucks because it feels so sure that this is it and this will be our month. I say this because it is how I feel right now as well since AF showed her ugly face at my door as well.
> 
> Kerri: How are you doing? Did you test?
> Buddy: Are you going to test? I have three aps on my phone. Over time they sync and tell you a more accurate date.
> 
> FX for you both

_Well, i wasn't going to test until April 5th, if i make it that far without intervention from the witch id be exactly 2 weeks late..Though looking back at my FRER from 2 days late i can see what i think is a pink line..But because i didnt have time to check my results ill probably have to class it as an evap ..But its a damn good one if it is!

A week late today, i almost feel back to normal aside the odd back twinges and AF like cramps..I feel like shes going to pounce at any moment and then i check and nothing ;\..Not a sausage!!..But today i did get a little red/pink blood when wiping so i might see where that develops..It can't be IB (implantation bleeding) this late could it?

 I just wish i knew an answer one way or another instead of my body just stringing me along like this!_


----------



## babybemine

6dpo woke up with charlie horse. Owie. poor husband wakes up from my crying.


----------



## KLa826

maryanne1987 said:


> my boobs have been tender too, well not tender, im just really aware that they are there all of a sudden if that makes any sense lol. how many dpo are u?

I'm in the same boat! My husband and I decided to stop trying not to get pregnant at the end of Feb. March was a bust...but I think I am about 4dpo and I feel EXACTLY the same way about my boobs! Also have been crampy/achy and twinges of pain in my back. I feel like I am over analyzing, but I can't help it! Even though I swore I wasn't going to get over-eager and start "trying," it's like...now that I'm off the pill and it's possible I just want it to happen!! 
Anyways- I hope things work out for you. Still a bit early for me to test, I think? AF isn't due until around 4/23- so I have a bit more waiting to do...Who knew 2 weeks could feel soooo long?? :wacko:


----------



## babybemine

gassy today.


----------



## gardeninggirl

Ooooh, can I play? 

DH and I just started this roller coaster two months ago. I keep him out of the TTC part except BD :winkwink:

I am having a weird cycle or maybe I am noticing more. I've had EWCM for about four days so I'm not sure when I O'd. I don't temp but I chart everything else. I usually only have EWCM for 1 day.

Anyway I think I am only 1 DPO so not much for symptoms but I'll update in a few days.


----------



## KLa826

gardeninggirl said:


> Ooooh, can I play?
> 
> DH and I just started this roller coaster two months ago. I keep him out of the TTC part except BD :winkwink:
> 
> I am having a weird cycle or maybe I am noticing more. I've had EWCM for about four days so I'm not sure when I O'd. I don't temp but I chart everything else. I usually only have EWCM for 1 day.
> 
> Anyway I think I am only 1 DPO so not much for symptoms but I'll update in a few days.


Gardengirl: I'm doing the exact same thing! My DH knows I'm off the pill but not much else...His disappointment about AF coming to visit last month was pretty cute. I thought it was "O" day around the 10th- EWCM and whatnot...But have had more CM than usual (or, as you said, maybe I just noticed more??) sore boobs and twinges of back pain/cramps for the past 3 days or so...AF isn't due until 4/24 so it's still a big early...Not sure if I was way off on my cycle or if I am creating other symptoms in my mind! Keep us posted on how things work out for you, !


----------



## Fallen8905

boobs are vainy and got little stretch marks


----------



## babybemine

not feeling anything this evening, just keeping busy


----------



## gardeninggirl

> Gardengirl: I'm doing the exact same thing! My DH knows I'm off the pill but not much else...His disappointment about AF coming to visit last month was pretty cute. I thought it was "O" day around the 10th- EWCM and whatnot...But have had more CM than usual (or, as you said, maybe I just noticed more??) sore boobs and twinges of back pain/cramps for the past 3 days or so...AF isn't due until 4/24 so it's still a big early...Not sure if I was way off on my cycle or if I am creating other symptoms in my mind! Keep us posted on how things work out for you, !

Kla826 -

Haha - that's awesome. DH was kind of sad last month when AF came for me as well. I really thought I was pregnant. We even went out and bought tests together. He asked if we should get more than one because I noticed they were $6 cheaper in Florida. Too cute. Last month my boobs hurt so bad! It was a weird hurt too. I guess that goes to show cycles are never normal. I don't have much so far. Cramping, boobs slightly sore, some vivid dreams, a little cramping. I think I'm only DPO 3 though. You wouldn't really have anything until implantation occurs anyway. I will post anything crazy or unusual if it happens! :flower:


----------



## babybemine

Real crampy yesterday. Was having alot of pelvic discomfort/burning with occasional abd cramping and backache twinges. thinking maybe discomfort due to the blood flow to the uterus growing.. FX


----------



## babybemine

11dpo. heightened sense of smell, left breast twinges, bloated/swealing, some cramping. negative on walmart cheapie. Tried doing the OPK test but had an error reading. When I opened it up I saw two lines appearing but not sure if that means it is a good thing. Will have to use an early response tomorrow.


----------



## ecarroll2

babybemine said:


> 11dpo. heightened sense of smell, left breast twinges, bloated/swealing, some cramping. negative on walmart cheapie. Tried doing the OPK test but had an error reading. When I opened it up I saw two lines appearing but not sure if that means it is a good thing. Will have to use an early response tomorrow.

Sounds very very promising!!! Fingers crossed for tomorrow's frer!!!


----------



## babybemine

frer is negative. guess I will just wait for af....boo


----------



## lilith5050

babybemine said:


> frer is negative. guess I will just wait for af....boo

Sorry to hear that, I hope AF not shows. I am waiting to ovulate, I think after my mc is the first month I am going to ovulate on time.


----------



## babybemine

How exciting Lilith, I hope you do ovulate on time. I sure hope I don't have a visit from AF as well. Still having occasional cramping and occasional back ache.


----------



## KLa826

So AF is due tomorrow or Wednesday and it seems as though the PMS-like symptoms/cramping I have had since about 4/14 and would normally have before AF have subsided... Instead, I find I have sharp pains off and on and have been rather dizzy & lightheaded all afternoon. Also have been sneezing quite a bit Yestersay and today with the sniffles (I teach 2nd grade, so I don't value this as much more than lovely germs from my kiddos!). All day I keep feeling like AF is here, but there's nothing... I am so confused!!!


----------



## babybemine

hoping af stays away from you. dumb witch doesnt she know she is not welcome.


----------



## Gohan3117

Freaking out a bit over here! Wasn't even trying this month to conceive, and I'm two days late for af. I've really had no symptoms except watery cm on my panties, gas and backaches. I wasn't expecting or planning to test at all. Just went through my month normally, not worrying. Wondering if that old saying "When you stop trying, it'll happen" may be applying to me. Fx'd in any case! Testing with fmu tomorrow! Praying I get that :bfp:


----------



## KLa826

Gohan3117 said:


> Freaking out a bit over here! Wasn't even trying this month to conceive, and I'm two days late for af. I've really had no symptoms except watery cm on my panties, gas and backaches. I wasn't expecting or planning to test at all. Just went through my month normally, not worrying. Wondering if that old saying "When you stop trying, it'll happen" may be applying to me. Fx'd in any case! Testing with fmu tomorrow! Praying I get that :bfp:

FXd for you!!!!


----------



## ecarroll2

:bfp: on a clearblue digital this evening!!
DF holding the result:
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20130423-00789.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## lilith5050

ecarroll2 said:


> :bfp: on a clearblue digital this evening!!
> DF holding the result:

Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## babybemine

AF is here. On to another cycle.


----------



## babybemine

How is everyone doing?


----------



## KLa826

babybemine said:


> How is everyone doing?

Hi Baby! Doing well over here- somewhere around CD 22- about 7 DP my estimated O. Not feeling anything crazy, either. Last month I had what ended up being about 2 weeks of PMS from hell- and thankfully that hasn't made a return appearance. How are you?


----------



## poppygirl05

I am on cd 19, 4dpo. I had a weirdly light AF last month, and now nipples are super sore and sensitive and boobs ache. not sure if its just me or what.


----------



## sheshe

I have these horrible headaches every morn for the last few days.. I never have these with AF but my doc recently upped my medication, so that maybe causin this too....Also I wake up very early in the am for no reason, I feel wetter(sorry tmi!) but no real increased CM that I've seen,no spotiing, slight nausea in the am, bloating and cramps, lil sore boobs...AF or early pregg signs? I am now 12 dpo! Hating the waiting game!!


----------



## Fallen8905

i dont know whats wrong with me i have sore boobs and af type pain. on and off. I also had another lot of ewcm/sticky cm two days ago. I am 6-7Dpo


----------



## babybemine

had a hcg so I could start my injectables and had a level of 6.5 . repeated the next day so I could start on day 4 and the level was up to 7. very slow rising so not offically pregnant according to them but my fingers are crossed. have to retest on tuesday. accepting all prayers. today my taste was off. and having upper right side discomfort. fx


----------



## Lucy529

Baby FX crossed for you hun !!!


----------



## babybemine

ok my mind is playing with me. been obsessing over all the results. had an ultrasound the day of the first blood draw when I had hcg 6.5 and there was a mention of my thin lining getting ready for my next cycle. and I just had my period and am ending right now. but the next day I went to hcg 7. I am so frazzled. I want to get my hopes up for slight increase in hcg but with all the other things.....I feel like there could be no way. I have to wait until tuesday to follow up with another blood test hcg.


----------

